# Show Me Your Nail Art!!



## dearmissie

So I like getting little designs and flowers on my nails. And I'm pretty good and doing the flowers, but designs and stems not so much because I don't have the little thin paint brush on my nail polish like the pros do, but today I do!! I saw these at Sally's Beauty and picked them up!! Never used them before, has anyone ever tried it?? Ever get good results?? 
*
SHOW ME YOUR NAIL ART!!* And remember to either credit yourself for doing it, or let us know if someone else like a manicurist or friend did it for you!!






($3.99 each at Sally's Beauty!! Sorry so blurry, pictures taken with phone!!)


----------



## frostedcouture

I wish I took pictures of my manicures.  Last year, when I went to Florida I got a manicure with palm trees, it was really cute.  Then every year when school starts I get them done with some sort of fun nail art on it.  Oh and the last two birthdays I've had my mom got 2 nail ladies to come to our house and do nails at my sleepover. They are amazing!!! The designs they do are gorgeous and they make it look so easy and they can do it quickly too.   I can't believe I don't have any pictures. o_o sorry!!
I'll try to do my own sometime and take pics though.


----------



## dearmissie

Graciephh I got palm trees on my nails before too!! I love long nails but its hard with my new job working with children, sooo.. I took em off!! Ahh!! Now my real nails are all short and brittle!! And how fun to have the manicurist come to your house for party!! I told DF I wanted to take my girls out and rent out the whooole salon for my bachorette party!! A bunch of girls getting our hair, make up, and nails did sippin on some champagne!! Then hitting the town all glitz and glamor!!


----------



## frostedcouture

My mom got a discount too because the manicurist who owns the nail salon is a patient of my moms!!!  hehe it's pretty cool.  Which reminds me, one time my mom told me how a patient of hers recognized my dad from a picture of our family in my mom's office and turns out my dad was one of her doctors!  Or maybe one of her children's or something..I have no clue. thought it was pretty funny though.


----------



## LouisLady

I saw this cashier girl with leopard nails. It was so hot! I wanna get mine done someday!

I enjoy nail art-especially Japanese Nail art magazines! They have the best nail art ever!

I have no special art on my nails at the moment so I have nothing to share.


----------



## socaltrojan

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> So I like getting little designs and flowers on my nails. And I'm pretty good and doing the flowers, but designs and stems not so much because I don't have the little thin paint brush on my nail polish like the pros do, but today I do!! I saw these at Sally's Beauty and picked them up!! Never used them before, has anyone ever tried it?? Ever get good results??
> *
> SHOW ME YOUR NAIL ART!!* And remember to either credit yourself for doing it, or let us know if someone else like a manicurist or friend did it for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ($3.99 each at Sally's Beauty!! Sorry so blurry, pictures taken with phone!!)



Have you made any designs yet Missie?  I want to see pics!

I think I am totally too uncoordinated to be able to make nail art on both hands.  I would be able to do my left hand but I don't think I could do my right hand as well.

Great thread idea.  I can't wait to see everyone's pics.

At the Aveda salon I go to do for mani/pedis they only do a full coat of polish as a part of their spa mani/pedi.

I wish they would do art too.  I guess I am going to have to go a regular nail place to have that done.


----------



## dearmissie

socaltrojan said:


> Have you made any designs yet Missie?  I want to see pics!
> 
> I think I am totally too uncoordinated to be able to make nail art on both hands.  I would be able to do my left hand but I don't think I could do my right hand as well.
> 
> Great thread idea.  I can't wait to see everyone's pics.
> 
> At the Aveda salon I go to do for mani/pedis they only do a full coat of polish as a part of their spa mani/pedi.
> 
> I wish they would do art too.  I guess I am going to have to go a regular nail place to have that done.



i havent had the time, my day has been soooo busy!! this week is full with events and errands, so nothing for me in the nail department yet!! and yah, my right hand will look a mess!!


----------



## asamiramirez

I wore this argyle print design last week: 






I painted on brown polish, added the light pink triangles with a size two paintbrush and acrylic paint, used a nail striper brush to make the white stripes, and sealed everything up with a clear topcoat. 

I like threads like this because I _always_ take pictures of my manicures, haha.


----------



## Couture_Girl

hehe i went to a nail salon in fenwick islan a couple weeks ago and this lady did this totally adorable design with a swarvoski crystal and flowers on my toes. but itsnot there anymore


----------



## Michie757

asamiramirez said:


> I wore this argyle print design last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I painted on brown polish, added the light pink triangles with a size two paintbrush and acrylic paint, used a nail striper brush to make the white stripes, and sealed everything up with a clear topcoat.
> 
> I like threads like this because I _always_ take pictures of my manicures, haha.


 I hope I can be as good as you one day lol


----------



## Veelyn

I do my own.. I get mine from the asian beauty supply. I'm going to school for aesthetics and manicuring. I'll have to take pics next time I do a design.


----------



## frostedcouture

holy cow.  that argyle design is amazing!! good job


----------



## regretless

asamiramirez... you are AMAZING!!! wow, it's so perfect!





























... continued on next post because of the picture limit


----------



## regretless

this one was like, epic fail. 
i made this set for my cousin and i forgot to pay attention to how long the nail beds looked!


----------



## regretless

i wish i could do nice neat flowers


----------



## regretless




----------



## asamiramirez

> I hope I can be as good as you one day


 
Michie757, it's all the nail striper brush! It's amazing what a little liner brush can accomplish. I love that thing.



> holy cow. that argyle design is amazing!! good job


 
Frostedcouture, thank you very much. It took me forever!



> asamiramirez... you are AMAZING!!! wow, it's so perfect!


 
Regretless, your nails are lovely too! I love that little white ribbon on the blue ones. Did you paint that on with nail polish? I love your black tipped French Manicure design too. 

And I love your polka dots! White polka dots over colored tips is one of my favorites. I think we have similar tastes because I line the edge of my smile line with Japanese nail bullion beads too.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

had it done at a nail salon


----------



## regretless

asamiramirez said:


> Regretless, your nails are lovely too! I love that little white ribbon on the blue ones. Did you paint that on with nail polish? I love your black tipped French Manicure design too.
> 
> And I love your polka dots! White polka dots over colored tips is one of my favorites. I think we have similar tastes because I line the edge of my smile line with Japanese nail bullion beads too.



thank you!
and your blue polka dot tips look great!

nah, the ribbon is a nail sticker (:
i looove japanese nail art! 
i want to try the puffy 3D acrylic stuff, but i don't know where to start hehe. some people think it's tacky but i think it's so pretty! &#9829;


----------



## Veelyn

Regretless, are you a manicurist?


I put some little jewels on my nails tonight. Pics to come tomorrow, USB cable is at work!


----------



## asamiramirez

> thank you!
> and your blue polka dot tips look great!
> 
> nah, the ribbon is a nail sticker (:
> i looove japanese nail art!
> i want to try the puffy 3D acrylic stuff, but i don't know where to start hehe. some people think it's tacky but i think it's so pretty! &#9829;


 
Regretless, I love 3D acrylic nail art too! It's a lot of fun. I have some step-by-step photo tutorials about 3D acrylic nail art on my blog that might help you get started. 

This one is about the basics: http://asami.choseit.com/the-basics-of-3d-acrylic/

This is a tutorial for making ribbons: http://asami.choseit.com/6/

And this is 3D acrylic cherry blossoms: http://asami.choseit.com/3d-acrylic-cherry-blossom/

I'm happy to talk about what supplies you need and all that. 

And hey, nail stickers are the best. It's the easiest way for me to get perfect designs on my right hand, since I'm right-handed.


----------



## RockRollCowgrl

OMGoodness those are awesome!


----------



## Veelyn

I just put these jewels on last night..


----------



## Veelyn

This is too cute with the chains:


----------



## VuittonsLover

asamiramirez said:


> Michie757, it's all the nail striper brush! It's amazing what a little liner brush can accomplish. I love that thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Frostedcouture, thank you very much. It took me forever!
> 
> 
> 
> Regretless, your nails are lovely too! I love that little white ribbon on the blue ones. Did you paint that on with nail polish? I love your black tipped French Manicure design too.
> 
> And I love your polka dots! White polka dots over colored tips is one of my favorites. I think we have similar tastes because I line the edge of my smile line with Japanese nail bullion beads too.


 Oh My Gosh... I love these.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Veelyn said:


> This is too cute with the chains:


 I love this too.. but would be afraid the chain would get stuck on everything.


----------



## tmc089

Regretless, you are amazing. End of story!!

I did fireworks one time. It was a really deep blue background and I took a bunch of different colors and took a toothpick and just made little starbursts. It came out pretty good, but it was a while ago and I don't have any pics.


----------



## Veelyn

VuittonsLover said:


> I love this too.. but would be afraid the chain would get stuck on everything.


 
Me too. It'd be a little hard to use, lol.


----------



## regretless

asamiramirez said:


> Regretless, I love 3D acrylic nail art too! It's a lot of fun. I have some step-by-step photo tutorials about 3D acrylic nail art on my blog that might help you get started.
> 
> This one is about the basics: http://asami.choseit.com/the-basics-of-3d-acrylic/
> 
> This is a tutorial for making ribbons: http://asami.choseit.com/6/
> 
> And this is 3D acrylic cherry blossoms: http://asami.choseit.com/3d-acrylic-cherry-blossom/
> 
> I'm happy to talk about what supplies you need and all that.
> 
> And hey, nail stickers are the best. It's the easiest way for me to get perfect designs on my right hand, since I'm right-handed.


i know right! haha, i'm right handed too. i bought a bunch of nail stickers in bulk a few months ago- not sure when i'll ever get to use them all but i like knowing that i won't be running out anytime soon!

and omg thank you for the tutorials!! i love your blog 
ps do you know where i might be able to get acrylic liquid?
i've saved some sellers on ebay for the powder from a while back but i never knew if i was suppose to use water or something else! 



Veelyn said:


> Regretless, are you a manicurist?


    nope! i wish! 



Veelyn said:


> This is too cute with the chains:





Veelyn said:


> Me too. It'd be a little hard to use, lol.


   thanks! (: it was hard to get around! i had no idea i used my lefthand so much until i put in the chain. tying up my hair was pretty much impossible!



VuittonsLover said:


> I love this too.. but would be afraid the chain would get stuck on everything.


 thanks! yeah, it got annoying after a few hours even though i only put it on my left hand. i choose the most flexible jump rings that i had so it would be easy to take on and off but still a hassle! 
 i keep chains only for special occasions now 



tmc089 said:


> Regretless, you are amazing. End of story!!
> 
> I did fireworks one time. It was a really deep blue background and I took a bunch of different colors and took a toothpick and just made little starbursts. It came out pretty good, but it was a while ago and I don't have any pics.


  thank you! &#9829; your fireworks design sounds really awesome!


----------



## MissTiss

Wow. Just wow. I'm amazed at the work you guys are doing. Shoot, I can barely paint my nails without getting it all over the cuticles much less make art.


----------



## dearmissie

asamiramirez said:


> Regretless, I love 3D acrylic nail art too! It's a lot of fun. I have some step-by-step photo tutorials about 3D acrylic nail art on my blog that might help you get started.
> 
> This one is about the basics: http://asami.choseit.com/the-basics-of-3d-acrylic/
> 
> This is a tutorial for making ribbons: http://asami.choseit.com/6/
> 
> And this is 3D acrylic cherry blossoms: http://asami.choseit.com/3d-acrylic-cherry-blossom/
> 
> I'm happy to talk about what supplies you need and all that.
> 
> And hey, nail stickers are the best. It's the easiest way for me to get perfect designs on my right hand, since I'm right-handed.


damn, your site is amazing!! are those your real nails?? their so perfect!!


----------



## dearmissie

regretless said:


>



omg soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!! your nail shape is perfect!! it's short but not too short. i want my short nails like that!! my nails are either too short or too long!! im so wanting yours!! 




p.s. how do you girls do so good on BOTH hands?? im right handed, so my left hand is good but my right hand is a shame!!


----------



## regretless

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> omg soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!! your nail shape is perfect!! it's short but not too short. i want my short nails like that!! my nails are either too short or too long!! im so wanting yours!!
> 
> p.s. how do you girls do so good on BOTH hands?? im right handed, so my left hand is good but my right hand is a shame!!



thank you!  

i agree, working on my right hand is such a pain.
if you're using nail stickers or something it's quick and easy,
otherwise i'd rest my elbow on the desk to hold my brush still and i would only move my right hand


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I did this today.  I already had my nails painted in OPI's You Don't Know Jacques.  I took a small nail art brush (bought at Sally's for less than $5), and painted on gold stripes using OPI's Curry Up, Don't Be Late.  I then attached these Cina jewel decals to my thumbs (also from Sally for less than $2).  I sealed the whole thing with topcoat.  LOL...check out what's in the background!


----------



## Veelyn

^ I like the gold stripe! I might try that next time!


----------



## sara999

my hands are so shaky i could never do the great stuff you guys do. i love the gold stripe with the crystal!!


----------



## Veelyn

Did this design on my toes last night.. Color is Milani "Good Morning Sunshine"

& dang! This thread was buried like 7 pages back!


----------



## dearmissie

^^ haha well im glad you dug it back up girl!!


----------



## regretless

china glaze - for audrey


----------



## Veelyn

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> ^^ haha well im glad you dug it back up girl!!


----------



## asamiramirez

regretless said:


> and omg thank you for the tutorials!! i love your blog
> ps do you know where i might be able to get acrylic liquid?
> i've saved some sellers on ebay for the powder from a while back but i never knew if i was suppose to use water or something else!



Sally's Beauty Supply sells acrylic liquid. I get mine at Rite Aid or CVS actually! I was surprised they had it. You'll spot it in the nail section, they often come with a pink and white powder so you'll only need to order the colored kind. Don't pay shipping; the liquid is pretty easy to find.


----------



## asamiramirez

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> damn, your site is amazing!! are those your real nails?? their so perfect!!



They are, and thank you! For some of my blog tutorials I do use a fake though, since I'm always wearing the last posted design of the week on my real nail and would hate to clean if off and have to fix it after the demo. 

I used to have very short and brittle nails that would break once they got past my fingertips. I started taking Sally Hansen's Biotin vitamin supplement, and it's made a world of difference. A bottle is only $12, (Biotin is much more expensive at vitamin stores,) and it's sold at any drug store. I highly recommend it! It's done amazing things for me.


----------



## babevivtan

Hi Ladies,
Pardon my post..ahem..if you wld even consider this as an 'art'. LOL


----------



## Veelyn

^Is that a heart?


----------



## candace117

I don't have pix but right now my toes are Elephantastic Pink and each big toe has a bumblebee on them


----------



## BagsRmyLife

regretless said:


> china glaze - for audrey



omg i loveeeee this!!!!!!


----------



## babevivtan

*Veelyn* - Haha, er...it is supposed to be a flower but oh dear, i dun know what it looks like!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Dang, I wish I could take pictures!!! I did my toes last night, and they are too cute, Im so proud of them lmao! Stupid computer has a virus, so I cant load my pictures. I wonder if it would come out if I took pix with my phone....


----------



## bellabird

I have been seeing creative nail designs out and about. So, I asked my friend do something fun with my nails while I am on vacation. I usually have short natural nails, so this is very daring for me.

*Vintage sparkle*:


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I did these a while back:


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Just finished this:


----------



## Necromancer

Wow, there's some amazing nail art here.


----------



## softchickenyou

this is such a cool thread! i recently took off my gels and started doing my own nails... i've learned a thing or two from my manicurist! i took some photos and i will upload it when i get home... love everyone's post so far! keep it coming so I can get more ideas!

oh and i've recently been addicted to YouTube nail art tutorials! they are AMAZING nail artists out there who are kind enough to put up tutorials! do a search and you'll find lots of amazing creative designs!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Thanks for this thread! I love the polka dots nails-so cute!


----------



## bellabird

yes, please post some pictures.


----------



## chelsae

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Just finished this:


 
LOVE that! It looks so great! Come do my nails??


----------



## camysh

Some of my designs 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.


----------



## Velvet Blue

^^
Wow, those are lovely!


----------



## camysh

Thank you Velvet Blue! 
I have some more, I will post them later 
I'm so glad I found this forum!


----------



## Nieners

Is the shiny part clear nail polish?


----------



## BobSweden

More: www.irynagiblett.com


----------



## gwmpt1

camysh said:


> Some of my designs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, super cute, the detail of the lady bugs legs and eyes, too cute!!


----------



## camysh

Nieners said:


> Is the shiny part clear nail polish?


yes, it's from a local brand


----------



## camysh

gwmpt1 said:


> camysh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, super cute, the detail of the lady bugs legs and eyes, too cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
Click to expand...


----------



## camysh

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## Necromancer

Here's some free hand nail art I did on size 2 tips:


----------



## Necromancer

Some more nail art I did:


----------



## babevivtan

*Neo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  U are one amazing lady!*


----------



## aquablueness

^^ ita 100%


----------



## Necromancer

Aww, you too are too kind. Thank you very much.


----------



## PrincessMe

bellabird said:


> I have been seeing creative nail designs out and about. So, I asked my friend do something fun with my nails while I am on vacation. I usually have short natural nails, so this is very daring for me.
> 
> *Vintage sparkle*:


 OMG Bella, Gorgeous!

Im so inspired by everyones nail art//they're all stunning!


----------



## mariah9999

Everything is so incredible!


----------



## vbskull

WOW!! I can hardly paint my nails one color, lol. You gals are very talented.


----------



## Necromancer

Some Valentine's Day themed nails I did on size #3 tips:


----------



## Necromancer




----------



## Brooke11

*Necro*, those are adorable!!  I really like the one with the black base and also both in the second picture.  And the ones on your nails look great!! (really pretty pearly base too). You are so creative and talented!!  it's inspirational to see these... I need to try to do something more creative too!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## frick&frack

these are GORGEOUS!!!

I especially like "I  U", 3 hearts vertical on white, 2 hearts on black, white heart on sparkly red, & your current mani.



Necromancer said:


> Some Valentine's Day themed nails I did on size #3 tips:


 


Necromancer said:


>


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *Brooke* and *frick*. 
*frick*, the sparkly red is the Ruby Pumps you sent me for Xmas.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Thanks, *Brooke* and *frick*.
> *frick*, the sparkly red is the Ruby Pumps you sent me for Xmas.


 
I was wondering if that was the case


----------



## asamiramirez

My Valentine's Day Mix & Match:


----------



## TygerKitty

asamiramirez said:


> My Valentine's Day Mix & Match:



I adore the two left ones in the bottom row SOOOOOOOO much, they are all fantastic but I am so so so in love with those two!  Very cute!


----------



## Necromancer

*asami*, I love your Valentine's nail art. All of them are so pretty.


----------



## romanticomedy

Had some simple 3D nail art done yesterday, nothing too much, only on a couple of fingers, here's a pic of my left hand. It's my first time!


----------



## asamiramirez

Another picture for funzies: http://twitpic.com/12qhf5

Thank you very much, *TygerKitty* and *Necromancer*!


----------



## Necromancer

That's really pretty, *romaticomedy*.
*asami*, a bowl full of nail art goodness, I love it.

Here's my current Valentine's mani:


----------



## frick&frack

*asami*--  I  the 3D hearts, 3D flower, & the rose

*romanticcomedy*--  very pretty!  did you do that?

*necro*-- love that mani!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *frick*.


----------



## scott_f

if anybody hasnt seen my welcome/whats up thread yet check it out if you want some background about me

but long story short my wife is a nail tech who started doing mine for me a few years ago......what started as short french tips has grown into nails about 1 1/4 and she recently got me hooked on nail art

she started just by jazzing up french tips a bit which i loved






then we did some glitter stuff........but then she knocked me out of the water when she started using swarovski crystals

this was from a few weeks back

these were taken 2 days ago

its a light purple with white flashes with a diagonal gold glitter and swarovski crystals

i tried to get some from different angels because the glitter and crystals was tough with the light

alot of glare in some.......so i tried to do what i could to best show them off
















as a guy i try and avoid reds and pinks but the next go round the wife talked me into a scarlet with black flashes and crystals






then yesterday she did these for me

its a clear glitter with purple tips and white and gold flashes


----------



## Necromancer

*scott_f*, your wife does a great job with the nail art.


----------



## scott_f

Necromancer said:


> *scott_f*, your wife does a great job with the nail art.


thanks

she is very good........she was the one who got me started when she talked me into a french pedicure a few years ago

im glad i listened to her.......but if it wasnt my wife that got me started i probably never would ever had my nails done at all.......let alone be what they are now

i love them and im so happy so i have to thank her for it


----------



## poshpearl

You are such a new age sensitive man, Scott! I would recommend black and white graphics nail art for u!

I love nail art and the nail art are done on my own Natural nails! 

Do visit my nail blog! http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com  for more designs!


----------



## scott_f

poshpearl said:


> You are such a new age sensitive man, Scott! I would recommend black and white graphics nail art for u!
> 
> I love nail art and the nail art are done on my own Natural nails!
> 
> Do visit my nail blog! http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com for more designs!


new age sensitive? not really

more like just caring whats goin on


----------



## poshpearl

thats great! My hubby supports my nail passion too. Its great to have a caring husband!


----------



## scott_f

i checked out that site, alot of cool stuff on there

good work


----------



## scott_f

we stayed with purple for this week

this will probably be the last update i have for a few weeks

im leaving on 3/12 for business and as a rule for business trips its only white french tips

then ill be around for st patricks day which will be sally hansens "emerald city" then im away on business again

but we chose dark purple with white.......silver glitter and flowers made of crystals


----------



## Necromancer

^^ That's a fun design. I love that purple too.


----------



## scott_f

Necromancer said:


> ^^ That's a fun design. I love that purple too.


i love it

with some business travel coming up itll be a few weeks before we get to really have fun again

as itll be back to plain old boring white french tips.......lol

we have some ideas for later though


----------



## scott_f

if you are looking for the color

http://www.sallybeauty.com/nail-polish/SBS-709078,default,pd.html 

nina ultra pro royal purple


----------



## aquablueness

poshpearl said:


> You are such a new age sensitive man, Scott! I would recommend black and white graphics nail art for u!
> 
> I love nail art and the nail art are done on my own Natural nails!
> 
> Do visit my nail blog! http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com  for more designs!




You are very talented. Yes, i will visit your nail blog. And i'm excited to!


----------



## Necromancer

*poshpearl*, I love your nail designs. I'll have to check out your blog.


----------



## aquablueness

poshpearl said:


> You are such a new age sensitive man, Scott! I would recommend black and white graphics nail art for u!
> 
> I love nail art and the nail art are done on my own Natural nails!
> 
> Do visit my nail blog! http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com  for more designs!



You're a talented young lady. Anod those nails of yours, my, my, my. Yes, you are blessed with beautiful long nails. I like the story of when you were 17 y.o. randomly stepping into a beauty shop, how cute! I can't wait to see more of your beautiful God-given talented creations in the future.


----------



## poshpearl

Thanks a million for your compliments, Aquablueness and Necromancer!

I am still in the process of doing up my blog. so for the complete and latest photos, do visit my facebook album!

Meanwhile, these are  freehand acrylic painting designs that I just did a couple of days ago!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3411598&l=057d8a8b18&id=807294729


----------



## Necromancer

I love freehand nail art, it's my fave, and yours are fantastic, *Pearl*.
I'm off to check out your FB album...


----------



## poshpearl

Here are my latest marblizing designs!


----------



## StarrLink

i think i need to marry a nail tech. i'm also a guy that loves having his nails done but usually just goes plain colors because of how maintstream society reacts to people ho are different.. can your wife do mine scott?


----------



## scott_f

StarrLink said:


> i think i need to marry a nail tech. i'm also a guy that loves having his nails done but usually just goes plain colors because of how maintstream society reacts to people ho are different.. can your wife do mine scott?


ive realized plain colors......french manicure or nail art it doesnt matter

if people are going to react they will do it regardless......might as well do what you want......thats what ive done

where do you live?


----------



## aquablueness

You're welcome . I like the new ones you have up too, you are an artist babe!! I really like the black background w/the flower and red hearts coming off from it.  Hehe, looking through your facebook album right now and i love the 'sweet' cheeries one!!  There are a lot of pix and i'll be coming back to check them out when i have more time. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## poshpearl

aquablueness said:


> You're welcome . I like the new ones you have up too, you are an artist babe!! I really like the black background w/the flower and red hearts coming off from it. Hehe, looking through your facebook album right now and i love the 'sweet' cheeries one!!  There are a lot of pix and i'll be coming back to check them out when i have more time. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


 

My pleasure! If only i can spend my days doing this! But I have limited time as my daughter is too young to sniff in these polish n paints n monomers so I can only do it in a separate room or after she is asleep!


----------



## StarrLink

scott_f said:


> ive realized plain colors......french manicure or nail art it doesnt matter
> 
> if people are going to react they will do it regardless......might as well do what you want......thats what ive done
> 
> where do you live?


 
I live in Rochester, NY. a lot more people commented on my nails this weekend when they had clovers as opposed to yesterday when they were just green. I dunno what it was. But I love having my nails done and someone doing them. i've never actually gotten a manicure from a nail tech either. though i've gotten pedicures, with full color and design


----------



## scott_f

StarrLink said:


> I live in Rochester, NY. a lot more people commented on my nails this weekend when they had clovers as opposed to yesterday when they were just green. I dunno what it was. But I love having my nails done and someone doing them. i've never actually gotten a manicure from a nail tech either. though i've gotten pedicures, with full color and design


a bit far

we have houses in new haven ct and boca raton fl

but if you are ever in either neighborhood let me know 

secondly........go get a manicure.......once you do it you will realize it isnt a big deal at all and will be doing it as part of your regular routine


----------



## Necromancer

*Pearl*, your marbled nails turned out really well. I love them.


----------



## lusciousnails

Hi!

This took me ages!

I sculpted the flowers using acrylic, can't remember where I got it from! I know I got the sparkly nail stones from jacava.com and I put a top coat of UV gel on to make it look so shiny - thats also from jacava.com.

I hope you like it! I haven't tried those striping pens...yet!

c ya!

María


----------



## regretless

^ those are very pretty!!!
the flowers look so perfect.


----------



## poshpearl

Necromancer said:


> *Pearl*, your marbled nails turned out really well. I love them.


 


thanks for ur compliments!


----------



## gnourtmat




----------



## poshpearl

Hi everyone! I've challenged myself to the max and I am so pleased to be able to paint a PANDA on a nail, plus others. All using BRF nail brush and acrylic paint!


----------



## miss gucci

lusciousnails said:


> Hi!
> 
> This took me ages!
> 
> I sculpted the flowers using acrylic, can't remember where I got it from! I know I got the sparkly nail stones from jacava.com and I put a top coat of UV gel on to make it look so shiny - thats also from jacava.com.
> 
> I hope you like it! I haven't tried those striping pens...yet!
> 
> c ya!
> 
> María



^^love them,...


----------



## miss gucci

poshpearl said:


> Hi everyone! I've challenged myself to the max and I am so pleased to be able to paint a PANDA on a nail, plus others. All using BRF nail brush and acrylic paint!



that's very pretty...


----------



## B-Randy

Hello all!  I've been a lurker for a long time, and wanted to share some of my nail art.  This was from this weekend


----------



## poshpearl

Hi B-Randy, its looks nice but I am unable to see the details. Do you have other pictures of it? Pls post!

This is my latest! Rem Dr. Seuss? I did freehand painting using acrylic paint of The cat in the hat and a fish from his book!


----------



## frick&frack

^that's amazing!!!


----------



## B-Randy

poshpearl said:


> Hi B-Randy, its looks nice but I am unable to see the details. Do you have other pictures of it? Pls post!
> 
> This is my latest! Rem Dr. Seuss? I did freehand painting using acrylic paint of The cat in the hat and a fish from his book!


 
Sorry the pic isn't that great, I only had my cell with me. I can't seem to find my camera cord lately...lol. Now they are worn some, since I did them the other day, but I'm going to try to take new pics tonite after work. 

I'm just starting out doing my own nails, I just play around alot, not a professional at all. I've seen some of your other work on here, they are very good! Your very talented poshpearl!


----------



## wordbox

Oh my gosh, love the Dr. Seuss! Too cool.



gnourtmat said:


>



This is adorable! Reminds me of those strawberry candies with the strawberry-designed wrappers.


----------



## poshpearl

Thanks Frick&Frack, B-randy and wordbox! I am just in love with freehand painting but being a working mum makes it hard for me to pursue this hobby. I usually wake up 2 hours earlier so that I can paint a couple of designs while my daughter is still asleep! Oh.. I wish I have all day!

speaking of which, wordbox, you will be joining me soon! to be a mummy! Congrats!


----------



## wordbox

^ Aww, thank you dear! It's coming up fast.


----------



## poshpearl

cant wait to see your baby's pics being posted in the pregnancy and parenting section!


----------



## StarrLink

can i get a set of those dr suess nails?! haha


----------



## Miisslovely




----------



## Miisslovely

=/ how do you make the pictures look bigger.?


----------



## StarrLink

you have to attach them from an url...


----------



## lushfashionista

The strawberry nails are so cute!


----------



## aprinceinc

There's a website that will post your photos of Nail Art if you email them the step by step photos. Go over to ProNailArt.com and check out the gallery. They've just added this page, but it's been growing every day and they also have a live video chat box at the bottom of the sites page.. 

Anna


----------



## lolitakali

gnourtmat said:


>



Awww... love it!
Strawberry one looks labour intensive.. is it?
Maybe I'll try that next...

Here is mine... easier to do I think?


----------



## lolitakali

poshpearl said:


> You are such a new age sensitive man, Scott! I would recommend black and white graphics nail art for u!
> 
> I love nail art and the nail art are done on my own Natural nails!
> 
> Do visit my nail blog! http://pearlsonaillyme.blogspot.com  for more designs!



Woah... that is so much art candies here...

So much to see & learn from. Cool!


----------



## lolitakali

lusciousnails said:


> Hi!
> 
> This took me ages!
> 
> I sculpted the flowers using acrylic, can't remember where I got it from! I know I got the sparkly nail stones from jacava.com and I put a top coat of UV gel on to make it look so shiny - thats also from jacava.com.
> 
> I hope you like it! I haven't tried those striping pens...yet!
> 
> 
> c ya!
> 
> María



Wow!


----------



## frick&frack

I love it!!!  so cute & summery!



lolitakali said:


> Awww... love it!
> Strawberry one looks labour intensive.. is it?
> Maybe I'll try that next...
> 
> Here is mine... easier to do I think?


----------



## lolitakali

frick&frack said:


> I love it!!!  so cute & summery!



Thanks frick! U z best!


----------



## mmmoon

Nail polish from Face Shop. (can't remember the colour) Roses were stuck on. I  stickers!


----------



## Necromancer

^ That's so pretty, *mmmoon*.
Here are my World Cup inspired nails - Australian Socceroos green and gold. The nail art is freehand - no stickers, stamps or guides. Although I wasn't particularly happy with the green I frankened, it turned out OK.


----------



## frick&frack

*mmmmoon*-- the roses & the color are so delicate & pretty!

*necro*--  the color combo is fab, & the dots are outstanding!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *frick*.


----------



## mmmoon

thanks *necro & frick*! I'm lazy and I cannot keep a steady hand so I usually resort to stickers. LOL. I will not be able to draw round dots like yours, *necro*! They'd come out ovals and out of shape!


----------



## maxzero

this is my nail art
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/my-nails-art-im-new-599555.html#post15704916


----------



## poshpearl

Gradation nails using TINS colors and I handpainted a kitten based on the "3 sleepy kittens" Story book illustrations from Despicable Me.


----------



## frick&frack

^cute!  great painting!


----------



## coachadd1ct

poshpearl said:


> Gradation nails using TINS colors and I handpainted a kitten based on the "3 sleepy kittens" Story book illustrations from Despicable Me.



This looks awesome!!  I'm going to have to learn how to do gradients.....


----------



## ilovelaughing

Hi guys,

I'm new to this site and came across this thread. I love nail art too! I have my own blog with loads of pictures of my designs and hints and tips for looking after your nails. It would be great if you had a look and gave me some feedback! 

Thanks guys,
Lena

Welcome to the forum! Please read the rules. Please do not link to other blogs. Thanks!


----------



## poshpearl

my chinese new year nails


----------



## bjayadesigns

mmmoon said:


> Nail polish from Face Shop. (can't remember the colour) Roses were stuck on. I  stickers!


 
wow love your nails so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

very pretty!  happy new year!



poshpearl said:


> my chinese new year nails


----------



## Necromancer

*posh*, that looks cool. Happy Chinese New Year to you.


----------



## LVhousewife

mmmoon said:


> Nail polish from Face Shop. (can't remember the colour) Roses were stuck on. I  stickers!


 
Where do you get these 3D stickers at?


----------



## puckettk

LVhousewife said:


> Where do you get these 3D stickers at?



I saw some at Sally's a while back...


----------



## Hurrem1001

puckettk said:


> I saw some at Sally's a while back...


 
Yeah, I'm pretty sure they're from Sally's too.


----------



## Hurrem1001

And this is it! Anything you want to show, and I do mean anything, whether you're using stickers or whether you're doing your art freehand post it here. Whether you're using scotch tape for mani's or doing a water marblie, post it here. Whether you're using foils, striping tape, fimo cane, acrylic, striping paint, acrylic paint, rhinestones, dried flowers, 3D acrylic flowers, show it here. If you want to show a mini tutorial, hey, it's all good! Show it here!

I'm going to start with every single water marble and nail art that I've done so far, so bear with me. Some are way worse than others. Also, bear in mind that I've only been doing this about 5 weeks now, so I'm a complete newbie at this. So anyway, here goes. Btw, ladies, show your previous ones from the past past month or so too, then lets get on to the new ones!

I'm going to start with the oldest, and work my way forward


----------



## Hurrem1001

Here goes:


----------



## Hurrem1001

And the next pics:
(the second pic is just a pic of my np prganizer, since this pic was taken my collection has doubled and I've run out of room, lol!)


----------



## Hurrem1001

And more:


----------



## ipudgybear

Oh wow, your nail art looks so cool. I need to try water marbling


----------



## Hurrem1001

Still more...


----------



## Tracy

There's nothing wrong with the old one?


----------



## Hurrem1001

Tracy, As you can see, the new one has been put into the old one. The old one hadn't been used for the longest time, so I thought I'd start a new one, not realizing that someone had revived the new one!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

The one where I hadn't even cleaned the np off my fingers, I hated. It didn't last 5 minutes. I just realized I missed one, the one I did this morning, and my personal favourite yet, done with CG Tronica collection:


----------



## Tracy

coachlover1000 said:


> Tracy, As you can see, the new one has been put into the old one. The old one hadn't been used for the longest time, so I thought I'd start a new one, not realizing that someone had revived the new one!!!



I merged yours into the old one


----------



## Hurrem1001

ipudgybear, thank you, I'm glad you like it! I still have so much to learn though. Once I'm finished with my high school diploma I plan on going to nail tech school....that's my dream at least.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Tracy said:


> I merged yours into the old one


 

Aaaaah, I see. So you're toying with me are you???!!!


----------



## tortoiseperson

coachlover1000 said:


> Aaaaah, I see. So you're toying with me are you???!!!






OPI *Don't Toy With Me* - from 2008 "Holiday In Toyland" *_pic borrowed from Scrangie*_


----------



## Hurrem1001

tortoiseperson said:


> opi *don't toy with me* - from 2008 "holiday in toyland" *_pic borrowed from scrangie*_


 

lmao!


----------



## Tracy

Um, no, not toying with you! We just don't want duplicate threads, that's all


----------



## Hurrem1001

Tracy said:


> Um, no, not toying with you! We just don't want duplicate threads, that's all


 
Well yeah, I get that, but like I said, the original thread was nowhere to be found not so very long ago!!!


----------



## Swanky

coachlover1000 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure they're from Sally's too.






coachlover1000 said:


> Well yeah, I get that, but like I said, the original thread was nowhere to be found not so very long ago!!!



It wasn't _that_ old, you responded to it today before starting a new thread and before that it had only been 2 months . . .  

Can we just get back on topic now please?


----------



## katev

When I had my nails done for Easter the tech surprised me by painting an Easter Bunny on one of my nails, because she knows that I have a pet rabbit!  

Here are some photos of my nail art and of my rabbit (her name is HoneyBunny!) Click on the pics to enlarge. 

The polish is OPI's "Nice Color, Eh?"

I hope everyone had a blessed and Happy Easter!


----------



## Hurrem1001

katev said:


> When I had my nails done for Easter the tech surprised me by painting an Easter Bunny on one of my nails, because she knows that I have a pet rabbit!
> 
> Here are some photos of my nail art and of my rabbit (her name is HoneyBunny!) Click on the pics to enlarge.
> 
> The polish is OPI's "Nice Color, Eh?"
> 
> I hope everyone had a blessed and Happy Easter!


 
Ooooh, now that is so pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

coachlover1000 said:


> I'm going to start with every single water marble and nail art that I've done so far, so bear with me. Some are way worse than others.


^great marbling manis!




katev said:


> When I had my nails done for Easter the tech surprised me by painting an Easter Bunny on one of my nails, because she knows that I have a pet rabbit!
> 
> Here are some photos of my nail art and of my rabbit (her name is HoneyBunny!) Click on the pics to enlarge.
> 
> The polish is OPI's "Nice Color, Eh?"
> 
> I hope everyone had a blessed and Happy Easter!


^such a cute bunny...happy easter to you too!


----------



## Hurrem1001

frick&frack said:


> ^great marbling manis


 

Why, thank you Love, that's nice of you!


----------



## katev

frick&frack said:


> ^such a cute bunny...happy easter to you too!


 
Thanks!


----------



## nb06

used Essie: [muchi, muchi] and [turquoise & caicos]


----------



## Hurrem1001

nb06 said:


> used Essie: [muchi, muchi] and [turquoise & caicos]


 
The first words out of my mouth when I saw this "Oh wow, now that is cute, OMG I love that!!!"
I think that about says it all, in a nutshell!


----------



## lulu3955

katev said:


> When I had my nails done for Easter the tech surprised me by painting an Easter Bunny on one of my nails, because she knows that I have a pet rabbit!
> 
> Here are some photos of my nail art and of my rabbit (her name is HoneyBunny!) Click on the pics to enlarge.
> 
> The polish is OPI's "Nice Color, Eh?"
> 
> I hope everyone had a blessed and Happy Easter!



Awe.... Both your real bunny and your nail bunny are so cute.


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> And the next pics:
> (the second pic is just a pic of my np prganizer, since this pic was taken my collection has doubled and I've run out of room, lol!)



I love your organizer! Is that from home depot? I think my hubby has one that looks similar for his tools. I might have to do the same since I'm running out of room. 

I love all your marbling. They look great. You've become a real pro at doing them. 

Here is my most recent nail art. I tried my hand at the Monarch Mani. I don't own any pink so I settled for using China Glaze Atlantis, China Glaze Ink. I'm for sure going to do this mani again. I'm thinking I might try my Chanel mimosa with this technique next.


----------



## nb06

coachlover1000 said:


> The first words out of my mouth when I saw this "Oh wow, now that is cute, OMG I love that!!!"
> I think that about says it all, in a nutshell!


 
aww thank you


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> I love your organizer! Is that from home depot? I think my hubby has one that looks similar for his tools. I might have to do the same since I'm running out of room.
> 
> I love all your marbling. They look great. You've become a real pro at doing them.
> 
> Here is my most recent nail art. I tried my hand at the Monarch Mani. I don't own any pink so I settled for using China Glaze Atlantis, China Glaze Ink. I'm for sure going to do this mani again. I'm thinking I might try my Chanel mimosa with this technique next.


 
Hubby got me the organizer for my birthday, I think he said he got it from Lowes or Home Depot, I'm not sure which. Thank you for the compliments on my water marbling. I absolutely love doing it, I just wish I could get more control over the pattern like Collette in MSLP. I LOVE that design in your pic...you say it's called a Monarch mani? Is it easy? I want to have a go! Is there a step-by-step anywhere?


----------



## Hurrem1001

nb06 said:


> aww thank you


 
You're very welcome Sweetheart. I'm just telling the truth, is all.


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> Hubby got me the organizer for my birthday, I think he said he got it from Lowes or Home Depot, I'm not sure which. Thank you for the compliments on my water marbling. I absolutely love doing it, I just wish I could get more control over the pattern like Collette in MSLP. I LOVE that design in your pic...you say it's called a Monarch mani? Is it easy? I want to have a go! Is there a step-by-step anywhere?



Thank you. Here is the youtube tutorial I followed she made it pretty easy. China Glaze Ink with the nail art brush made this so easy. It barely took any time at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b180rLP89fg


----------



## katev

lulu3955 said:


> Awe.... Both your real bunny and your nail bunny are so cute.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> Thank you. Here is the youtube tutorial I followed she made it pretty easy. China Glaze Ink with the nail art brush made this so easy. It barely took any time at all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b180rLP89fg


 
Sweet! Thank you! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## mynailartblog

LOVE this thread!


----------



## Hurrem1001

mynailartblog said:


> LOVE this thread!


 
Let's see some of yours on here MissLady! You've got the blog, so we know you can do it! I'd love to see some of your work. Hint, hint, nudge, nudge, wink, wink!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Alrighty ladies, here's my latest water marble. As always of late I used the CG Tronica collection, and I used Electra Magenta, Hyper Haute and Mega Bite.I topped it off with Out The Door Nothern Lights silver.  I think it came out great, in fact it came out so well, that I'm going to post two of the four pics in the 'holo lovers thread.' Tell me what you think!!!


----------



## knasarae

coachlover1000 said:


> Alrighty ladies, here's my latest water marble. As always of late I used the CG Tronica collection, and I used Electra Magenta, Hyper Haute and Mega Bite.I topped it off with Out The Door Nothern Lights silver. I think it came out great, in fact it came out so well, that I'm going to post two of the four pics in the 'holo lovers thread.' Tell me what you think!!!


 
I looooove this!!! It looks so good!!! I really need to get practicing so my marbles can look like this!


----------



## Hurrem1001

knasarae said:


> I looooove this!!! It looks so good!!! I really need to get practicing so my marbles can look like this!


 
Thank you Hun, I'm glad you like it! But, girl, what are you talking about? You're already really good! Get them Tronica's out...give it a try with them, or what about your OMG's?. Next time I'm going to try it with both of the purples and the silver.


----------



## knasarae

coachlover1000 said:


> Thank you Hun, I'm glad you like it! But, girl, what are you talking about? You're already really good! Get them Tronica's out...give it a try with them, or what about your OMG's?. Next time I'm going to try it with both of the purples and the silver.


 
I tried with LOL and it got stiff in the water really fast.    Since it's LOL, I only did about 5 drops or so before I gave up.... I didn't want to waste any more! 

I've been wanting to add something shimmery into a marble I just can't figure out what.  Maybe one of the Color Clubs?? Wild at Heart, Revvv, Love em?  Hmmm.... I need to think on this some more.  

Since it's purple week I'm thinking some kind of purple marble....


----------



## Hurrem1001

knasarae said:


> I tried with LOL and it got stiff in the water really fast.  Since it's LOL, I only did about 5 drops or so before I gave up.... I didn't want to waste any more!
> 
> I've been wanting to add something shimmery into a marble I just can't figure out what. Maybe one of the Color Clubs?? Wild at Heart, Revvv, Love em? Hmmm.... I need to think on this some more.
> 
> Since it's purple week I'm thinking some kind of purple marble....


 
That's a shame about LOL. Don't blame you for not wanting to waste it, that stuff's liquid gold practically! Do you have the tronica's? If you do then use Virtual Violet and Gamer Glam. I love the Revvv, do that with the purples. I tell you what girl, the holo shows up much better in the water marbble for some reason.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Ok ladies, I have some pics to show you. All honest criticism gratefully accepted. There are loads of pics, so bear with me, this is going to take a while.


----------



## Hurrem1001

More:


----------



## Hurrem1001

Still more:


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bear with me girls, there's more to come:


----------



## Hurrem1001

And there's even more:


----------



## Hurrem1001

That's it for now. Please tell me what you think, but please be gentle with me!


----------



## knasarae

Well I love them all. I think my faces are the "lemon-lime", American flag and the one that looks like turquoise jewelry. When are you gonna start doing these on your hands?


----------



## qudz104

i love them!! they are super unique! i too love the flag ones, both the US and the UK!


----------



## Hurrem1001

knasarae said:


> Well I love them all. I think my faces are the "lemon-lime", American flag and the one that looks like turquoise jewelry. When are you gonna start doing these on your hands?


 


qudz104 said:


> i love them!! they are super unique! i too love the flag ones, both the US and the UK!


 
thank you loveys! Glad you like 'em! Honestly knas, I dunno if they'll grace my hands. Two reasons. One, I have god awful nails right now 'cos of the acrylic take off. Two, I couldn't do these designs with my right hand if I tried, lol! Maybe with a sh!tload of practice...


----------



## BluMochi

*coach*, why are these on swatch wheels?  They are fantastic!  You need to be doing these on your nails!  I love them; they are gorgeous!


----------



## Hurrem1001

BluMochi said:


> *coach*, why are these on swatch wheels? They are fantastic! You need to be doing these on your nails! I love them; they are gorgeous!


 
Awwww, thank you darling!


----------



## laureenthemean

Forgot about this thread!  Here's one I did a while back:





3D bow, stickers, glitter, rhinestones.  Wasn't really happy with it.

St. Patrick's Day mani:





Floral print with lavender and gold glitter tips:





Red/black heart mani:





Heart/pearl mani:





Red/mint with floral print and beads:








Halloween stripes and stickers:


----------



## frick&frack

coachlover1000 said:


> Ok ladies, I have some pics to show you. All honest criticism gratefully accepted. There are loads of pics, so bear with me, this is going to take a while.





coachlover1000 said:


> Bear with me girls, there's more to come:





coachlover1000 said:


> And there's even more:





coachlover1000 said:


> That's it for now. Please tell me what you think, but please be gentle with me!


^great work!!!  the designs are fantastic!




laureenthemean said:


> Forgot about this thread!  Here's one I did a while back:
> 3D bow, stickers, glitter, rhinestones.  Wasn't really happy with it.
> St. Patrick's Day mani:
> Floral print with lavender and gold glitter tips:
> Red/black heart mani:
> Heart/pearl mani:
> Red/mint with floral print and beads:
> Halloween stripes and stickers:


^beautiful manis!!!  the patience & creativity required to do this completely amaze me!


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> Ok ladies, I have some pics to show you. All honest criticism gratefully accepted. There are loads of pics, so bear with me, this is going to take a while.



I love the green flower one!!! The Pink with green doesn't really strike my fancy. Maybe it's the color combo or it's just me. 
I like the orange branch ones too sans gold french tip. 



coachlover1000 said:


> More:



I love the aymetrical glittery pink french with the orange flowers!! I need that on my fingers ASAP! 

I also love your monarch mani. I love the base color! Do you remember what color you used for that one?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

laureenthemean said:


> Forgot about this thread!  Here's one I did a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D bow, stickers, glitter, rhinestones.  Wasn't really happy with it.
> 
> St. Patrick's Day mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral print with lavender and gold glitter tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/black heart mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart/pearl mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/mint with floral print and beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween stripes and stickers:



My word! You have skills! Can I come and let you do the pearl one for me? I need this one design in my life!!



coachlover1000 said:


> And there's even more:





coachlover1000 said:


> Bear with me girls, there's more to come:





coachlover1000 said:


> Still more:





coachlover1000 said:


> Alrighty ladies, here's my latest water marble. As always of late I used the CG Tronica collection, and I used Electra Magenta, Hyper Haute and Mega Bite.I topped it off with Out The Door Nothern Lights silver.  I think it came out great, in fact it came out so well, that I'm going to post two of the four pics in the 'holo lovers thread.' Tell me what you think!!!





coachlover1000 said:


> Ok ladies, I have some pics to show you. All honest criticism gratefully accepted. There are loads of pics, so bear with me, this is going to take a while.



No need to be gentle. They are all amazing! I really need to take more time to learn how to do designs on my nails. 

I especially love the marbling! Amazing!


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> I love the green flower one!!! The Pink with green doesn't really strike my fancy. Maybe it's the color combo or it's just me.
> I like the orange branch ones too sans gold french tip.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the aymetrical glittery pink french with the orange flowers!! I need that on my fingers ASAP!
> 
> I also love your monarch mani. I love the base color! Do you remember what color you used for that one?


 
Thank you for the lovely compliments, you're an absolute love!  For the monarch mani's, with the blue toned one I used Sally Hansen HD DVD. For the bright pink one I used Color Club Ulterior Motive.


----------



## Hurrem1001

jimmyshoogirl said:


> No need to be gentle. They are all amazing! I really need to take more time to learn how to do designs on my nails.
> 
> I especially love the marbling! Amazing!


 
Thank you for your sweet words, you're a darling!


----------



## Hurrem1001

laureenthemean said:


> Forgot about this thread! Here's one I did a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D bow, stickers, glitter, rhinestones. Wasn't really happy with it.
> 
> St. Patrick's Day mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral print with lavender and gold glitter tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/black heart mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart/pearl mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/mint with floral print and beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween stripes and stickers:


 
Wow Laureen, you're *really good*! You should do this more often!


----------



## laureenthemean

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful manis!!!  the patience & creativity required to do this completely amaze me!


Thank you so much!  It's mostly designs I copied from nail magazines.


jimmyshoogirl said:


> My word! You have skills! Can I come and let you do the pearl one for me? I need this one design in my life!!


Thanks!  Trying to practice so I get better.


coachlover1000 said:


> Wow Laureen, you're *really good*! You should do this more often!


Thank you!  You did a really good job, I especially like the pink/purple leopard print and the butterfly wing.  I have been thinking about doing a butterfly one myself, yours is very pretty.


----------



## picchi

OMG YOU GIRLS HAVE SERIOUS SKILLS!!!



coachlover1000 said:


> Still more:



Couch lover (have I ever told you how much I love your nick...and my own couch???)

You have amazing skills and I don't, for the life of me, understand why you are doing these on nail wheels and not on your nails. 

I absolutely love:
- the white and pink flowers on the light pink base with the silver accents. Absolutely inspired. 
- Always on the same light pink base the one with the gold/copper glitter on the tip with the sliver / champagne accents. 
- Your take on the American flag is wonderful. I'm sorry to say I'm not to crazy about the British one. 
- The one on the dark red (bordeaux) base with the gold squares I love this one. I would pay to have it done.
- The black tip on the gold base with the climbing flower. So pretty and delicate.

You are so good you really should go pro. I would love to get my nails done by you. 



laureenthemean said:


> Forgot about this thread!  Here's one I did a while back:
> 
> 3D bow, stickers, glitter, rhinestones.  Wasn't really happy with it.
> 
> St. Patrick's Day mani:
> 
> 
> Floral print with lavender and gold glitter tips:
> 
> 
> Red/black heart mani:
> 
> 
> Heart/pearl mani:
> 
> 
> Red/mint with floral print and beads:
> 
> 
> Halloween stripes and stickers:



These are all super, mind blowingly, beautiful. My absolute favorite is the first light blue one. How on earth did you position all those tine black balls?
The third mani is also inspired, well they all are, but this one especially so. 
And I love the valentines mani on the red base with the black hearts; it's so much fun and very clever.
You are very talented!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

picchi said:


> OMG YOU GIRLS HAVE SERIOUS SKILLS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Couch lover (have I ever told you how much I love your nick...and my own couch???)
> 
> You have amazing skills and I don't, for the life of me, understand why you are doing these on nail wheels and not on your nails.
> 
> I absolutely love:
> - the white and pink flowers on the light pink base with the silver accents. Absolutely inspired.
> - Always on the same light pink base the one with the gold/copper glitter on the tip with the sliver / champagne accents.
> - Your take on the American flag is wonderful. I'm sorry to say I'm not to crazy about the British one.
> - The one on the dark red (bordeaux) base with the gold squares I love this one. I would pay to have it done.
> - The black tip on the gold base with the climbing flower. So pretty and delicate.
> 
> You are so good you really should go pro. I would love to get my nails done by you. QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you darling, you're an absolute sweetheart. I want to go pro, I have to finish with my high school diploma first...not easy at my age, lol! I'm getting there though.  Once I've finished with that I intend to go to school to become a nail tech, because I really do enjoy it. The Union Jack was a toughy. I shake terribly all the time which is why the lines are so bad in that one, actually it's why the lines aren't good in a lot of them. But anyway, thank you for your kinds words, they mean ever so much.


----------



## ABOVEtheMIND

I knew there was a nail art thread somewhere in TPF!

I've been doing nail art for a while now, somewhat in an improper form... I say improper because I actually don't use brushes or tools (can't find good quality, inexpensive ones). So, I improvise by using toothpicks when I do details.  It just works for me!





CURRENTLY - white framed with gold





LAST WEEK




















OTHERS


----------



## Hurrem1001

ABOVEtheMIND said:


> I knew there was a nail art thread somewhere in TPF!
> 
> I've been doing nail art for a while now, somewhat in an improper form... I say improper because I actually don't use brushes or tools (can't find good quality, inexpensive ones). So, I improvise by using toothpicks when I do details.  It just works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENTLY - white framed with gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTHERS


 
God, they're all fabulous!


----------



## ABOVEtheMIND

coachlover1000 said:


> God, they're all fabulous!



Thank you! I was looking back into earlier pages and the designs you do yourself are lovely! I absolutely love the water marbling you've done! I've never done water marbling before since it seems so messy and difficult to create a nice design. But I'll definitely  have to try it out someday, and hopefully be as good as you!


----------



## Hurrem1001

ABOVEtheMIND said:


> Thank you! I was looking back into earlier pages and the designs you do yourself are lovely! I absolutely love the water marbling you've done! I've never done water marbling before since it seems so messy and difficult to create a nice design. But I'll definitely have to try it out someday, and hopefully be as good as you!


 
Thank you! That's a really sweet thing to say! Yeah, the water marbing is my favourite by far. I can't wait to have decent nails so I can do it on myself again!


----------



## laureenthemean

picchi said:


> OMG YOU GIRLS HAVE SERIOUS SKILLS!!!
> 
> These are all super, mind blowingly, beautiful. My absolute favorite is the first light blue one. How on earth did you position all those tine black balls?
> The third mani is also inspired, well they all are, but this one especially so.
> And I love the valentines mani on the red base with the black hearts; it's so much fun and very clever.
> You are very talented!!!


Thank you so much! 


ABOVEtheMIND said:


> I knew there was a nail art thread somewhere in TPF!
> 
> I've been doing nail art for a while now, somewhat in an improper form... I say improper because I actually don't use brushes or tools (can't find good quality, inexpensive ones). So, I improvise by using toothpicks when I do details.  It just works for me!
> 
> CURRENTLY - white framed with gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTHERS



Very pretty!  I especially love the florals and stripes.


----------



## lulu3955

ABOVEtheMIND said:


> I knew there was a nail art thread somewhere in TPF!
> 
> I've been doing nail art for a while now, somewhat in an improper form... I say improper because I actually don't use brushes or tools (can't find good quality, inexpensive ones). So, I improvise by using toothpicks when I do details.  It just works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENTLY - white framed with gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTHERS



OMG the minty color with the pink flower is Awesome! I want to try to do that design. Do you do youtube tutorials? I'd love to see your process. These designs are amazing!


----------



## lulu3955

laureenthemean said:


> Forgot about this thread!  Here's one I did a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D bow, stickers, glitter, rhinestones.  Wasn't really happy with it.
> 
> St. Patrick's Day mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral print with lavender and gold glitter tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/black heart mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart/pearl mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red/mint with floral print and beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween stripes and stickers:



Great Manis! The red with blue flowers is awesome! How did you do that one? It looks so detailed. The st. paddy's day nail charms are those FIMO?


----------



## ABOVEtheMIND

laureenthemean said:


> Very pretty!  I especially love the florals and stripes.


Thank you!



lulu3955 said:


> OMG the minty color with the pink flower is Awesome! I want to try to do that design. Do you do youtube tutorials? I'd love to see your process. These designs are amazing!


Thank you! Sorry but I don't make tutorials.
I'm not sure if my explanations may be clear to you but here's an insight to what I did:
- base coat then base color (in this case mint green)
- apply light pink on an area - try to make it a cloudy shape and not just a smooth circle
- apply a darker pink in the center of the light pink, just a small patch
- draw the flower, staring with a small oval in the center and drawing petals outwards

i hope that made sense... :weird:


----------



## laureenthemean

lulu3955 said:


> Great Manis! The red with blue flowers is awesome! How did you do that one? It looks so detailed. The st. paddy's day nail charms are those FIMO?



Thanks!  I think that one was actually one of the easiest.  I just used a very small paintbrush and kind of dabbed here and there using two different blues (one lighter, one darker) and two different reds.  The clover and heart I actually sculpted from acrylic powder/polymer.


----------



## frick&frack

wonderful designs!  I can't believe you do all of that with toothpicks!


ABOVEtheMIND said:


> I knew there was a nail art thread somewhere in TPF!
> 
> I've been doing nail art for a while now, somewhat in an improper form... I say improper because I actually don't use brushes or tools (can't find good quality, inexpensive ones). So, I improvise by using toothpicks when I do details.  It just works for me!


----------



## ABOVEtheMIND

frick&frack said:


> wonderful designs!  I can't believe you do all of that with toothpicks!


Thank you! Yeup, only toothpicks and scotch tape (for straight lines)! LOL though I have to admit, using a toothpick to draw in a neat thin straight line, results in a not so neat line up close. But you can't tell can you?


----------



## ABOVEtheMIND

What I did yesterday... simple-ish.


----------



## Hurrem1001

ABOVEtheMIND said:


> What I did yesterday... simple-ish.


 
Simple-ish it may be, but *that* is super cute my dear.


----------



## Necromancer

*ABOVEtheMIND*, you nails look fun. Well done.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Hi there Necromancer sweetiepops! How are ya? Haven't seen you for a little bit, you ok?


----------



## laureenthemean

Hello Kitty Bubble Gum with rhinestones and floral accent nail:


----------



## frick&frack

ABOVEtheMIND said:


> What I did yesterday... simple-ish.


^love the multi leopard print!




laureenthemean said:


> Hello Kitty Bubble Gum with rhinestones and floral accent nail:


^so cute!  those tiny roses amaze me!


----------



## Hurrem1001

laureenthemean said:


> Hello Kitty Bubble Gum with rhinestones and floral accent nail:


 
I love this! Can you at least try to write down the instructions for how you did the black nail with the flowers on? Please, please, please???


----------



## laureenthemean

frick&frack said:


> ^love the multi leopard print!
> 
> 
> 
> ^so cute!  those tiny roses amaze me!



Thank you!


coachlover1000 said:


> I love this! Can you at least try to write down the instructions for how you did the black nail with the flowers on? Please, please, please???



Thank you!  It's actually a dark navy.  As far as instructions, it's super easy!  I prefer to use acrylic paint b/c it's a lot more opaque than polish (even one-coaters).  I used a very small nail art brush to make pale pink blobs then used a toothpick to dot on the red parts and the leaves.  You could probably even use a toothpick instead of the brush.


----------



## Hurrem1001

laureenthemean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's actually a dark navy. As far as instructions, it's super easy! I prefer to use acrylic paint b/c it's a lot more opaque than polish (even one-coaters). I used a very small nail art brush to make pale pink blobs then used a toothpick to dot on the red parts and the leaves. You could probably even use a toothpick instead of the brush.


 
Thanks for sharing sweetheart!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I know you ladies are bored sh!tless with my crappy nail art, but you'll have to suck it up! My husband ain't interested, so you're my captive audience, mwahahahahaha!! Here's some more...


----------



## Hurrem1001

More...my favourite is the palm tree.


----------



## knasarae

Oh these are fantastic!!! I love the halloween one, the ombre green with the flowers, blue panther(?), and the palm tree.


----------



## Hurrem1001

knasarae said:


> Oh these are fantastic!!! I love the halloween one, the ombre green with the flowers, blue panther(?), and the palm tree.


 
You love your green girl! It's one of my favourite colours too, along with blue, pink and purple...


----------



## frick&frack

coachlover1000 said:


> I know you ladies are bored sh!tless with my crappy nail art, but you'll have to suck it up! My husband ain't interested, so you're my captive audience, mwahahahahaha!! Here's some more...





coachlover1000 said:


> More...my favourite is the palm tree.



WOW...you're really talented!  I think you mentioned that you were interested in becoming a nail tech, & I think that's a wonderful idea for you to pursue!


----------



## Hurrem1001

frick&frack said:


> WOW...you're really talented! I think you mentioned that you were interested in becoming a nail tech, & I think that's a wonderful idea for you to pursue!


 
Thank you sweetheart! Yep, I am indeed going to pursue becoming a nail tech just as soon as I've finished my H.S diploma. I'm getting there, one more English lit exam, then on to my electives...


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> I know you ladies are bored sh!tless with my crappy nail art, but you'll have to suck it up! My husband ain't interested, so you're my captive audience, mwahahahahaha!! Here's some more...



Nope not at all bored with them. I really like the pink polka dot french tip one and the Blue Coral Reef looking one. My fav has to be the silvery one with the asymmetrical pink french tips. 

Keep em coming *coachlover*. Your designs are inspiring me to try out some new designs myself. 

ITA with *F&F* you'd make an awesome nail tech. I'd certainly come and get my nails done by you.


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> Nope not at all bored with them. I really like the pink polka dot french tip one and the Blue Coral Reef looking one. My fav has to be the silvery one with the asymmetrical pink french tips.
> 
> Keep em coming *coachlover*. Your designs are inspiring me to try out some new designs myself.
> 
> ITA with *F&F* you'd make an awesome nail tech. I'd certainly come and get my nails done by you.


 
thank you for saying that. You're very sweet!


----------



## VuittonsLover

coachlover1000 said:


> More...my favourite is the palm tree.


There all gorgeous....   but the hard part.. are you able to do it on your own nails..??  lol  Thats my problem.. i am creative.. but when it comes to doing nail art on my own hands.. particulary my left hand because I am right handed.. I make a big mess.


----------



## VuittonsLover

ABOVEtheMIND said:


> I knew there was a nail art thread somewhere in TPF!
> 
> I've been doing nail art for a while now, somewhat in an improper form... I say improper because I actually don't use brushes or tools (can't find good quality, inexpensive ones). So, I improvise by using toothpicks when I do details.  It just works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENTLY - white framed with gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTHERS



These are all gorgeous.  Its amazing you get all that accomplished with a few toothpicks.


----------



## laureenthemean

coachlover1000 said:


> I know you ladies are bored sh!tless with my crappy nail art, but you'll have to suck it up! My husband ain't interested, so you're my captive audience, mwahahahahaha!! Here's some more...



Really cute!  I like the French with rhinestones and the Halloween one.


----------



## Hurrem1001

VuittonsLover said:


> There all gorgeous.... but the hard part.. are you able to do it on your own nails..?? lol Thats my problem.. i am creative.. but when it comes to doing nail art on my own hands.. particulary my left hand because I am right handed.. I make a big mess.


 
I wish, lol! It's like I can do all different kinds of braids on hair, but can I do my own? Heck no!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

laureenthemean said:


> Really cute! I like the French with rhinestones and the Halloween one.


 
Thank you love!


----------



## laureenthemean

My first (bleh) attempt at water marbling:







I call this my confetti marble mani, haha.


----------



## VuittonsLover

coachlover1000 said:


> I wish, lol! It's like I can do all different kinds of braids on hair, but can I do my own? Heck no!!!



I knew it.. thats exactly the way I am.

I so wish I could also braid my own hair.  Grrr.

Gotta find a friend who can do nail art and braid.. and we can trade off.


----------



## VuittonsLover

laureenthemean said:


> My first (bleh) attempt at water marbling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this my confetti marble mani, haha.



I think it looks great.  Like Rainbow Bright.


----------



## Hurrem1001

VuittonsLover said:


> I knew it.. thats exactly the way I am.
> 
> I so wish I could also braid my own hair. Grrr.
> 
> Gotta find a friend who can do nail art and braid.. and we can trade off.


 
Yup. _I totally agree. I gets asked to do manis/pedis/french pleats/fish tail braids/french braids, rope braids, reverse french.....do you ever think I get payment in kind........uhhhhh.no!_


----------



## VuittonsLover

coachlover1000 said:


> Yup. _I totally agree. I gets asked to do manis/pedis/french pleats/fish tail braids/french braids, rope braids, reverse french.....do you ever think I get payment in kind........uhhhhh.no!_


I hear ya.  Move to Jersey and I will braid your hair.. and Do Mani & Pedi on you.. with Shellac and Nail Art!


----------



## Contessa

coachlover1000 said:


> Yup. _I totally agree. I gets asked to do manis/pedis/french pleats/fish tail braids/french braids, rope braids, reverse french.....do you ever think I get payment in kind........uhhhhh.no!_



I'll pay you! You're super-talented!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

VuittonsLover said:


> I hear ya. Move to Jersey and I will braid your hair.. and Do Mani & Pedi on you.. with Shellac and Nail Art!


 
Yeah, there you go! We could trade off, awesome!



Contessa said:


> I'll pay you! You're super-talented!!!


 
Thank you, you're a sweetie!


----------



## heffalump

Here's a pic of my calgel 3D nailart that I got done this month from my Japanese nail artist! 3D art is really popular in Hawaii


----------



## Hurrem1001

heffalump said:


> Here's a pic of my calgel 3D nailart that I got done this month from my Japanese nail artist! 3D art is really popular in Hawaii


 
Oh wow, that is super cool! Did you make the hearts and bows with acrylic? I haven't learnt to do any stuff like that yet...I wish!


----------



## frick&frack

heffalump said:


> Here's a pic of my calgel 3D nailart that I got done this month from my Japanese nail artist! 3D art is really popular in Hawaii



WOW!  that's incredible!


----------



## heffalump

coachlover1000 said:


> Oh wow, that is super cool! Did you make the hearts and bows with acrylic? I haven't learnt to do any stuff like that yet...I wish!



Thanks! The heart is from acrylic but I didn't make it. I wish I knew how to do it! You can do it...it just takes practice  The bow is just plastic and she attached it using acrylics and the clear calgel on top


----------



## heffalump

frick&frack said:


> WOW!  that's incredible!



Thanks frick&frack!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

heffalump said:


> Thanks! The heart is from acrylic but I didn't make it. I wish I knew how to do it! You can do it...it just takes practice  The bow is just plastic and she attached it using acrylics and the clear calgel on top


 
Oh, so you don't do this? It's not your nail art work???


----------



## ellief

heffalump said:


> Here's a pic of my calgel 3D nailart that I got done this month from my Japanese nail artist! 3D art is really popular in Hawaii



These are insanely beautiful!  I wish I was in Hawaii, I would be getting your manicure!!


----------



## heffalump

coachlover1000 said:


> Oh, so you don't do this? It's not your nail art work???



No it's not my own..but I designed it! My Japanese manicurist does it for me


----------



## heffalump

ellief said:


> These are insanely beautiful!  I wish I was in Hawaii, I would be getting your manicure!!



Thanks ellief! I think they're also popular in California and New York? Come to Hawaii


----------



## laureenthemean

VuittonsLover said:


> I think it looks great.  Like Rainbow Bright.


Thank you!


heffalump said:


> Here's a pic of my calgel 3D nailart that I got done this month from my Japanese nail artist! 3D art is really popular in Hawaii



Love this!  Hopefully I'll be this good someday.  My hearts turn out okay but I definitely need some practice for my bows, haha.


----------



## Hurrem1001

heffalump said:


> no it's not my own..but i designed it! My japanese manicurist does it for me


 
oic!


----------



## ellief

heffalump said:


> Thanks ellief! I think they're also popular in California and New York? Come to Hawaii



GLADLY I would come to Hawaii!  

I just wish I knew where she got those little bows, they are adorable!


----------



## Hurrem1001

ellief said:


> GLADLY I would come to Hawaii!
> 
> I just wish I knew where she got those little bows, they are adorable!


 
The manicurist made the bows, how awesome is that???


----------



## heffalump

ellief said:


> GLADLY I would come to Hawaii!
> 
> I just wish I knew where she got those little bows, they are adorable!



I think in Japan  Try to check ebay? I bought some deco from ebay that was Hello Kitty. It's prob a lot cheaper since they charge me $8 a bow!!


----------



## laureenthemean

I call these my glitter bindhi nails (got the design from a magazine):


----------



## Hurrem1001

laureenthemean said:


> I call these my glitter bindhi nails (got the design from a magazine):


 
So very pretty!I love it!!! See, this is my next big task once my nails have grown out. Now I've mastered the art of watermarbling my nails, water decals, and nail art on nail wheels it'll be onto mastering nail art on my own hands!


----------



## frick&frack

looks like little necklaces!  must have taken you forever to do that...


laureenthemean said:


> I call these my glitter bindhi nails (got the design from a magazine):


----------



## Hurrem1001

My first ChG Tronica water marble in 2 months!


----------



## Contessa

coachlover1000 said:


> My first ChG Tronica water marble in 2 months!



BEYOND AWESOME!!!!!!

I've attempted this, but have yet to get it right on. 

DO Martinis and H2O marbling mix?????!!!!!!! Maybe I'll have better luck!


----------



## frick&frack

coachlover1000 said:


> My first ChG Tronica water marble in 2 months!



gorgeous marbling!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

coachlover1000 said:


> My first ChG Tronica water marble in 2 months!



Really pretty!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Contessa said:


> BEYOND AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> I've attempted this, but have yet to get it right on.
> 
> DO Martinis and H2O marbling mix?????!!!!!!! Maybe I'll have better luck!


 


frick&frack said:


> gorgeous marbling!!!


 


laureenthemean said:


> Really pretty!


 
Awwww, thanks girls!


----------



## Prom_Queen_xoxo

I did these with my friend  hope you like it  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCd52zvadF4


----------



## BluMochi

coachlover1000 said:


> My first ChG Tronica water marble in 2 months!



  ^ I LOVE that marbling!


----------



## Hurrem1001

BluMochi said:


> ^ I LOVE that marbling!


 
Thank you darling! Yes, I thought that one came out exceptionally well!


----------



## Jeannam2008

*Bump*
So many creative ideas!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Here's some paw nail art I did last week. I know it's not that complicated, but I think it's pretty cute.








You can read more about it here: http://lacquerbuzz.blogspot.com


----------



## frick&frack

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here's some paw nail art I did last week. I know it's not that complicated, but I think it's pretty cute.



it's really cute!


----------



## honey on boost

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here's some paw nail art I did last week. I know it's not that complicated, but I think it's pretty cute.
> 
> You can read more about it here: http://lacquerbuzz.blogspot.com



This is so cute!!


----------



## lulu3955

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here's some paw nail art I did last week. I know it's not that complicated, but I think it's pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read more about it here: http://lacquerbuzz.blogspot.com



That is adorable!!!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Thanks so much! Glad you liked it!


----------



## Hurrem1001

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here's some paw nail art I did last week. I know it's not that complicated, but I think it's pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read more about it here: http://lacquerbuzz.blogspot.com


 
That is super cute! You have to do some more nail art!


----------



## thithi

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here's some paw nail art I did last week. I know it's not that complicated, but I think it's pretty cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can read more about it here: http://lacquerbuzz.blogspot.com


that's so cute!!  i would try this, but make the paws look like they're walking across my finger nails toward my thumb.


----------



## lacquerbuzz

thithi said:


> that's so cute!!  i would try this, but make the paws look like they're walking across my finger nails toward my thumb.



That sounds great! And maybe add a brown splash on the pinky to justify the paw prints:giggles:


----------



## thithi

lacquerbuzz said:


> That sounds great! And maybe add a brown splash on the pinky to justify the paw prints:giggles:


LOL.... knowing me, there'd be a splash there anyway that I'd have to explain!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Here's what I did today. Essie Coat Azure with Smooth Sailing and China Glaze Skyscraper sponged and some cute dolphins


----------



## frick&frack

^what a great ocean look!


----------



## laureenthemean

Did my sister's nails for the Dodgers game:


----------



## frick&frack

^so cute!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Oh my gaaaaaad! So so so pretty!


----------



## nat_attak

I love nail art! Here's a recent one that I did for my friend. Gold leopard:


----------



## frick&frack

^it looks perfect!


----------



## knasarae

nat_attak said:


> I love nail art! Here's a recent one that I did for my friend. Gold leopard:


 
That's really good! At first I thought it was the Sally Hansen ones that you just peel off and stick on!


----------



## lulu3955

nat_attak said:


> I love nail art! Here's a recent one that I did for my friend. Gold leopard:



WOW! That is the most perfect leopard I've seen. It does look like a stick on design. Awesome job.


----------



## FashionFancy1

I love your design! How did you do the dolphins?


----------



## FashionFancy1

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here's what I did today. Essie Coat Azure with Smooth Sailing and China Glaze Skyscraper sponged and some cute dolphins



Love them! How did you do the dolphin?


----------



## lacquerbuzz

FashionFancy1 said:


> I love your design! How did you do the dolphins?


Thank you so much!
I had some stencils and just painted over them.


----------



## FashionFancy1

laureenthemean said:


> Did my sister's nails for the Dodgers game:
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/304915_831113145736_30506555_38311523_652698956_n.jpg



Too Cute


----------



## Girlskickass

Hi - i don't think I can add any pics yet bcos I'm new but hello - can I introduce myself!! x


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Girlskickass said:


> Hi - i don't think I can add any pics yet bcos I'm new but hello - can I introduce myself!! x



Hi and welcome! Don't know if I'm wrong or not, but I think you can post pictures when you're new. What you can't do is have an avatar and a signature.


----------



## Girlskickass

A pic of the my nails today xx


----------



## Surfie

I really want to try the marbling.  Does anyone know if it's possible to do that with Shellac or Gelish?  I'm so hard on my nails that traditional polish won't last more than 24 hours on my nails without chipping, and I've gotten so spoiled with not having to wait for them to dry!


----------



## frick&frack

Girlskickass said:


> A pic of the my nails today xx


cute halloween stickers!


----------



## PrincessD

laureenthemean said:


> Did my sister's nails for the Dodgers game:
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/304915_831113145736_30506555_38311523_652698956_n.jpg



Ahhh!! I want that Hello Kitty!!!! nice nails =)


----------



## ladeekim

Cool!! A nail art thread! I'm so into nail art and looking through the posts, I see really pretty designs!

Here's what's on my nails now. WAH Nails inspired.






For others. (gelish manicures)


----------



## ladeekim

Some of my previous designs (gelish manicures)


----------



## ladeekim

Using normal polish for the base.


----------



## ladeekim

3D designs on acrylic extensions












(this was gel overlay)




on fake nail tips for a bridal shoot





Hand painted on acrylic extensions









Inlay designs on acrylic extensions


----------



## ladeekim

Some designs on nail wheels





















These were something I was just trying out


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ladeekim said:


> Some designs on nail wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were something I was just trying out



wow I LOVE all your nail art so creative!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

They all look great! Love them!


----------



## knasarae

Wow, ladeekim you are really talented.  Those are some great designs! I think my favorite was the polka dots with the *Boom!* *Pow!* on them.  So cute!


----------



## ladeekim

Thanks gals, I hope to see more nail art here!


----------



## SugarDaisy

ladeekim said:


> Thanks gals, I hope to see more nail art here!


 
Thank you for sharing! Your designs are great!


----------



## frick&frack

ladeekim said:


> Cool!! A nail art thread! I'm so into nail art and looking through the posts, I see really pretty designs!
> 
> Here's what's on my nails now. WAH Nails inspired.
> 
> For others. (gelish manicures)





ladeekim said:


> Some of my previous designs (gelish manicures)





ladeekim said:


> Using normal polish for the base.





ladeekim said:


> 3D designs on acrylic extensions
> 
> on fake nail tips for a bridal shoot
> 
> Hand painted on acrylic extensions
> 
> Inlay designs on acrylic extensions





ladeekim said:


> Some designs on nail wheels
> 
> These were something I was just trying out



INCREDIBLE work!!!  simply amazing!


----------



## laureenthemean

I did my friend's nails today, hot pink (the HK for MAC polish, of course) with HK French on the ring fingers:


----------



## lacquerbuzz

laureenthemean said:


> I did my friend's nails today, hot pink (the HK for MAC polish, of course) with HK French on the ring fingers:


 
Very cute!


----------



## frick&frack

laureenthemean said:


> I did my friend's nails today, hot pink (the HK for MAC polish, of course) with HK French on the ring fingers:


the HK french is so cute!


----------



## ladeekim

laureenthemean said:


> I did my friend's nails today, hot pink (the HK for MAC polish, of course) with HK French on the ring fingers:
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/315709_10100772614645876_2510739_63930765_2049529796_n.jpg



Ohh this is just too cute!


----------



## Surfie

laureenthemean said:


> I did my friend's nails today, hot pink (the HK for MAC polish, of course) with HK French on the ring fingers:
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/315709_10100772614645876_2510739_63930765_2049529796_n.jpg




I love this!  Was it hard to do??


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Camouflage nail art:


----------



## laureenthemean

lacquerbuzz said:


> Very cute!





frick&frack said:


> the HK french is so cute!





ladeekim said:


> Ohh this is just too cute!





Surfie said:


> I love this!  Was it hard to do??



Thank you all! It wasn't very hard to do, try it!


----------



## Surfie

lacquerbuzz said:


> Camouflage nail art:



Oooh, I love how that turned out!  The matte finish makes it particularly stunning.  I can't wait to try this out some time.  I'll have to buy more polish in camo colors though!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Surfie said:


> Oooh, I love how that turned out!  The matte finish makes it particularly stunning.  I can't wait to try this out some time.  I'll have to buy more polish in camo colors though!



Thanks! Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## frick&frack

lacquerbuzz said:


> Camouflage nail art:


^wow...perfect camo!


----------



## gymangel812

omg i have to try this. i LOVE HK! what did you use for the tiny dots??



laureenthemean said:


> I did my friend's nails today, hot pink (the HK for MAC polish, of course) with HK French on the ring fingers:


----------



## lacquerbuzz

frick&frack said:


> ^wow...perfect camo!



Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

gymangel812 said:


> omg i have to try this. i LOVE HK! what did you use for the tiny dots??



Thanks! I used a really small brush, I think the size is 20/0?


----------



## Surfie

Has anyone here tried the magnetic nail polish?  Post pics if you have them!  I'd love to try something like that, but I think I'd want to have more options for the magnet designs. Do they have magnets you can purchase separately if you want a different design?


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Surfie said:


> Has anyone here tried the magnetic nail polish?  Post pics if you have them!  I'd love to try something like that, but I think I'd want to have more options for the magnet designs. Do they have magnets you can purchase separately if you want a different design?



I haven't tried it yet, but I'm very excited to do so. However, I have the same problem. I don't know why they don't come up with more magnet designs. So far the only ones I've seen are diagonal lines and star shape.


----------



## Surfie

I saw a brand that has a chevron pattern that looks pretty nifty.  That brand has the magnet in the cap, so you will be less likely to misplace it! (It comes off the top of the bottle like the square ones usually do.)


----------



## Rissalicious

These are my current halloween nails (:
they turned out better than i thought they would haha


----------



## Hurrem1001

Rissalicious said:


> These are my current halloween nails (:
> they turned out better than i thought they would haha


 
That looks fantastic!


----------



## thithi

wow, those blood nails are really cool!!  love the vampire mouth too.


----------



## Rissalicious

coachlover1000 said:


> That looks fantastic!


Thanks!



thithi said:


> wow, those blood nails are really cool!!  love the vampire mouth too.


Thanks! I was too scared to even attempt the fangs on my right hand since I would probaby make it look terrible hahaa


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Rissalicious said:


> These are my current halloween nails (:
> they turned out better than i thought they would haha



Love them!


----------



## SugarDaisy

The vampire nails look amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

Rissalicious said:


> These are my current halloween nails (:
> they turned out better than i thought they would haha


love it!  great idea!


----------



## Surfie

Holy smokes!  Those look sensational!  I think I'm going to have to attempt this one day... Great job! 



Rissalicious said:


> These are my current halloween nails (:
> they turned out better than i thought they would haha


----------



## AnnAnn99

I did this with KleanColor Pink Holo over a SOG mani.  I added stickers to accent nails and then added some freehand dots to pull it together.

I am very new to nail polish and nail art plus I have little artistic talent.  I am slowly getting better using my non-dominant hand.

I do regular nail polish over SOG manis because the SOG really helps me keep my nails a longer length and I can use it to repair broken nails.  The thumb in this picture has a significant tear on the right side.  I got this tear a bit over a month ago and it is just now past the quick.

I realize that I will probably never do any significant art freehand but I am going to use stamping, stickers, glitter, and anything I can find that will give me nails I enjoy.  I am finding all this to be great fun.


----------



## Rissalicious

lacquerbuzz said:


> Love them!





SugarDaisy said:


> The vampire nails look amazing!





frick&frack said:


> love it!  great idea!





Surfie said:


> Holy smokes!  Those look sensational!  I think I'm going to have to attempt this one day... Great job!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## frick&frack

AnnAnn99 said:


> I did this with KleanColor Pink Holo over a SOG mani.  I added stickers to accent nails and then added some freehand dots to pull it together.
> 
> I am very new to nail polish and nail art plus I have little artistic talent.  I am slowly getting better using my non-dominant hand.
> 
> I do regular nail polish over SOG manis because the SOG really helps me keep my nails a longer length and I can use it to repair broken nails.  The thumb in this picture has a significant tear on the right side.  I got this tear a bit over a month ago and it is just now past the quick.
> 
> I realize that I will probably never do any significant art freehand but I am going to use stamping, stickers, glitter, and anything I can find that will give me nails I enjoy.  I am finding all this to be great fun.



very pretty!


----------



## NanaSue

AnnAnn99 said:


> I did this with KleanColor Pink Holo over a SOG mani. I added stickers to accent nails and then added some freehand dots to pull it together.
> 
> I am very new to nail polish and nail art plus I have little artistic talent. I am slowly getting better using my non-dominant hand.
> 
> I do regular nail polish over SOG manis because the SOG really helps me keep my nails a longer length and I can use it to repair broken nails. The thumb in this picture has a significant tear on the right side. I got this tear a bit over a month ago and it is just now past the quick.
> 
> I realize that I will probably never do any significant art freehand but I am going to use stamping, stickers, glitter, and anything I can find that will give me nails I enjoy. I am finding all this to be great fun.


 
You did a wonderful job!  they look very pretty.


----------



## Rissalicious

Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia with a bow on the ring and thumb. The bows are handpainted using acrylic paint (: 






D: sorry for the large picture! I dont know how to resize pics on the ipad


----------



## frick&frack

Rissalicious said:


> Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia with a bow on the ring and thumb. The bows are handpainted using acrylic paint (:


nice freehand work!


----------



## ladeekim

Rissalicious said:


> Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia with a bow on the ring and thumb. The bows are handpainted using acrylic paint (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D: sorry for the large picture! I dont know how to resize pics on the ipad



I love the hand painted bows!


----------



## AnnAnn99

I did a new mani today.  I started with a Gelish SOG  mani using Ambience to get a bit of pink for my French manicure.  Then over that I used a variety of regular nail polish and products to get my final result.  I used the white nail stickers to do the French tips and I only had slight cleanup on 3 nails.  Over the SOG mani it was easy using regular nail polish remover.  This is the first time ever I have accomplished this.  The trick was to polish beginning on the sticker and painting to the free edge.

  Tips in Finger Paints Haute Taupe  3 coats.
  One coat of CND Stickey base.
  MicroPearl FX Pigment at the base of the tip color to fade into the Ambience.  There is so little difference that I am not sure it shows up much.  But I like the effect and will try it again with a darker color.
  Some lacy gold stickers.
  A regular top coat.
  A Spectraflair #14 top coat
  Lumos High Speed Top Coat.  This stuff is so good.  Within 5 minutes of applying it, I can do anything.  It doesnt smudge or ding or anything.  Love this stuff.


----------



## AnnAnn99

Rissalicious said:


> Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia with a bow on the ring and thumb. The bows are handpainted using acrylic paint (:



Really nice freehand work.


----------



## frick&frack

AnnAnn99 said:


> I did a new mani today.  I started with a Gelish SOG  mani using Ambience to get a bit of pink for my French manicure.  Then over that I used a variety of regular nail polish and products to get my final result.  I used the white nail stickers to do the French tips and I only had slight cleanup on 3 nails.  Over the SOG mani it was easy using regular nail polish remover.  This is the first time ever I have accomplished this.  The trick was to polish beginning on the sticker and painting to the free edge.
> 
> Tips in Finger Paints Haute Taupe  3 coats.
> One coat of CND Stickey base.
> MicroPearl FX Pigment at the base of the tip color to fade into the Ambience.  There is so little difference that I am not sure it shows up much.  But I like the effect and will try it again with a darker color.
> Some lacy gold stickers.
> A regular top coat.
> A Spectraflair #14 top coat
> Lumos High Speed Top Coat.  This stuff is so good.  Within 5 minutes of applying it, I can do anything.  It doesnt smudge or ding or anything.  Love this stuff.


pretty frenchie...love the holo!


----------



## Rissalicious

frick&frack said:


> nice freehand work!





ladeekim said:


> I love the hand painted bows!





AnnAnn99 said:


> Really nice freehand work.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## luvchnl

Having fun with my first fimo sticks that I got in the mail today.  I added some fimo flowers along with the teddy bear.


----------



## AnnAnn99

This is my second success with a French.  This is using a Shellac white  and Gelish Ambience.  I hate the Shellac white.  I used the thinnest  coats possible and it still bubbled up and looked ugly after I cured it.   Today I bought some Gelish white at Sally's.  It has got to be better  than the Shellac.

Over the SOG mani I added some rub on butterfly stickers on accent nails  and added some blue and gold chrome accents and some spectraflair top  coat.

I am still learning but I am happy with my progress.


----------



## frick&frack

luvchnl said:


> Having fun with my first fimo sticks that I got in the mail today.  I added some fimo flowers along with the teddy bear.


^pretty stickers & love the flakies!




AnnAnn99 said:


> This is my second success with a French.  This is using a Shellac white  and Gelish Ambience.  I hate the Shellac white.  I used the thinnest  coats possible and it still bubbled up and looked ugly after I cured it.   Today I bought some Gelish white at Sally's.  It has got to be better  than the Shellac.
> 
> Over the SOG mani I added some rub on butterfly stickers on accent nails  and added some blue and gold chrome accents and some spectraflair top  coat.
> 
> I am still learning but I am happy with my progress.


^the butterfly sticker is so pretty!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Here are the Halloween designs I did this year:




Cute little owls




And these creepy creatures.


----------



## frick&frack

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here are the Halloween designs I did this year:
> Cute little owls
> And these creepy creatures.


adorable!  you've got some talent!


----------



## AnnAnn99

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here are the Halloween designs I did this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little owls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these creepy creatures.



Very Nice.  I love the owls.


----------



## lacquerbuzz

frick&frack said:


> adorable!  you've got some talent!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hurrem1001

lacquerbuzz said:


> Here are the Halloween designs I did this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little owls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these creepy creatures.


 
Wow, both of these are fabulous!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I haven't done any of this in ages, and it was like starting all over again. Here's what I've done over the past couple of days:


----------



## Hurrem1001

Last pic:


----------



## AnnAnn99

My current SOG mani is a French and I wanted something different for the  next few days until I redo it.  I like this.  Doing these dots showed  me a better way to do them.  The dotting isn't the best but I am happy  with it.


----------



## frick&frack

coachlover1000 said:


> I haven't done any of this in ages, and it was like starting all over again. Here's what I've done over the past couple of days:


^some gorgeous designs!  seems like you had fun getting back into it.




AnnAnn99 said:


> My current SOG mani is a French and I wanted something different for the  next few days until I redo it.  I like this.  Doing these dots showed  me a better way to do them.  The dotting isn't the best but I am happy  with it.


^nice twist on a frenchie.


----------



## Hurrem1001

AnnAnn99 said:


> My current SOG mani is a French and I wanted something different for the  next few days until I redo it.  I like this.  Doing these dots showed  me a better way to do them.  The dotting isn't the best but I am happy  with it.


 
This is lovely!



frick&frack said:


> ^some gorgeous designs!  seems like you had fun getting back into it.
> 
> Thanks darling, I'm glad you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ^nice twist on a frenchie.


----------



## laureenthemean

Not from today, but here's my ghost mani:




Got the idea from Asami's blog.


----------



## Hurrem1001

laureenthemean said:


> Not from today, but here's my ghost mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the idea from Asami's blog.


 
That is so adorable! Great job Laureen, as always!


----------



## frick&frack

laureenthemean said:


> Not from today, but here's my ghost mani:
> 
> Got the idea from Asami's blog.



so cute!  love the "rain drops"


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Here's a moustache mani I did to support Movember.


----------



## ellenapaccone

Mine small contribution to this tread: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cutenails   250+ free tutorials How to create cute nails


----------



## Hurrem1001

Here's some more of my nail art lovelies!


----------



## Hurrem1001

And a few more:


----------



## NanaSue

ellenapaccone said:


> Mine small contribution to this tread: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cutenails 250+ free tutorials How to create cute nails


 
I clicked on your link, was a little confused.  When I clicked on the tab labeled "permissions", does it mean if you access these tutorials, you are agreeing to let them do all of the things described in the listing under this tab?


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> And a few more:



I love the green one with the daisies on it! I might have to steal that idea.


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> I love the green one with the daisies on it! I might have to steal that idea.


 
Honey please do! That actually was one of mine, but a lot of the designs I get from Schmucknaegal, Nail Porn, LOVE4NAILS on Youtube, nail mags, and various other places. I'm not imaginative to think up most of them on my own, trust me, lol! Glad you're liking them though, thank you!


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> Honey please do! That actually was one of mine, but a lot of the designs I get from Schmucknaegal, Nail Porn, LOVE4NAILS on Youtube, nail mags, and various other places. I'm not imaginative to think up most of them on my own, trust me, lol! Glad you're liking them though, thank you!



I've never heard of a couple of those. I'll have to check them out. I've been using this site as nail art inspiration. There is a couple of really neat ones. I just got new nail art brushes so I can try them out. 

http://www.viis.ee/en/galleries


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> I've never heard of a couple of those. I'll have to check them out. I've been using this site as nail art inspiration. There is a couple of really neat ones. I just got new nail art brushes so I can try them out.
> 
> http://www.viis.ee/en/galleries


 
Oooh thank you! I'm always on the lookout for more nail art!


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> Oooh thank you! I'm always on the lookout for more nail art!



There are some good ones in there. Abstract style. Once you get over the whole pointy nail thing and look at the designs they are amazing.


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> There are some good ones in there. Abstract style. Once you get over the whole pointy nail thing and look at the designs they are amazing.


 
I've just been taking a peek. They have some gorgeous designs on there!


----------



## NanaSue

lulu3955 said:


> There are some good ones in there. Abstract style. Once you get over the whole pointy nail thing and look at the designs they are amazing.


 
They are amazing, just wish there were some video tutorials.  I see that they offer classes for a fee.  They do some beautiful work.  Thank you for posting that link, I will be trying to incorporate some of those ideas in my next few manicures.


----------



## lulu3955

I'm currently wearing a funchy french inspired by the viis website. I think it came out alright but man these vampy colors I've been wearing are just staining the heck out of my nails. It's time for bubble white again. 

I used Dior Blue Label, Saint Tropez, OPI dating a royal, BB Couture Laguna Lagoon, Nfu flakies #30 plus OPI in the spot light pink as the body color.


----------



## Hurrem1001

lulu3955 said:


> I'm currently wearing a funchy french inspired by the viis website. I think it came out alright but man these vampy colors I've been wearing are just staining the heck out of my nails. It's time for bubble white again.
> 
> I used Dior Blue Label, Saint Tropez, OPI dating a royal, BB Couture Laguna Lagoon, Nfu flakies #30 plus OPI in the spot light pink as the body color.


 
I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> I'm currently wearing a funchy french inspired by the viis website. I think it came out alright but man these vampy colors I've been wearing are just staining the heck out of my nails. It's time for bubble white again.
> 
> I used Dior Blue Label, Saint Tropez, OPI dating a royal, BB Couture Laguna Lagoon, Nfu flakies #30 plus OPI in the spot light pink as the body color.



very fun frenchie!  love the polka dots.


----------



## lulu3955

coachlover1000 said:


> I love it!





frick&frack said:


> very fun frenchie!  love the polka dots.



Thanks Coachlover & F&F.

I love a good funky french. There is so much inspiration in that viis website. I've got a couple of them drawn up on paper and I've been working on those swirly lines that they do. I can't wait to try more.


----------



## laureenthemean

Copied this idea from another blog; I painted gold snowflakes on black and a lace design on the ring finger.


----------



## Hurrem1001

laureenthemean said:


> Copied this idea from another blog; I painted gold snowflakes on black and a lace design on the ring finger.


 
This is amazing, love the snowflakes!


----------



## NanaSue

laureenthemean said:


> Copied this idea from another blog; I painted gold snowflakes on black and a lace design on the ring finger.


 

So talented, you made your nails look very elegant. Love the black behind the gold, also the clear accent nail.   How did you do the snowflakes?  They look so nice that I thought that you used stickers!  Good job!


----------



## GlamoRosa

lacquerbuzz said:
			
		

> Camouflage nail art:



This is love! 

Here's mine for the week


----------



## frick&frack

GlamoRosa said:


> Here's mine for the week



very hawaiian!  are they stickers?


----------



## Hurrem1001

GlamoRosa said:


> This is love!
> 
> Here's mine for the week
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563389


 
That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pinkprincess777

ellenapaccone said:
			
		

> Mine small contribution to this tread: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cutenails   250+ free tutorials How to create cute nails



I love ur videos on utube! I've done most!  of them they are so fun and your instructions are so clear thank you for your videos!


----------



## Rissalicious

I've been doing this same design but in different color combos for the past few weeks


----------



## pinkprincess777

Rissalicious said:
			
		

> I've been doing this same design but in different color combos for the past few weeks



How do you do your cheetah prints so well? I've tried mine look crazy lol


----------



## pinkprincess777

These are my sesame st nails couldn't remember what color abbey caddabby was at the time I was doing them lol, have a scooby doo in there too


----------



## Hurrem1001

Rissalicious said:


> I've been doing this same design but in different color combos for the past few weeks


 


pinkprincess777 said:


> View attachment 1564625
> 
> 
> These are my sesame st nails couldn't remember what color abbey caddabby was at the time I was doing them lol, have a scooby doo in there too


 
I love both of these, they're awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

Rissalicious said:


> I've been doing this same design but in different color combos for the past few weeks


grrr baby, very grrr!

the line is at 1:57 





pinkprincess777 said:


> These are my sesame st nails couldn't remember what color abbey caddabby was at the time I was doing them lol, have a scooby doo in there too


^so cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Thanks


----------



## Rissalicious

frick&frack said:


> grrr baby, very grrr!
> 
> the line is at 1:57



LOL!


----------



## Rissalicious

pinkprincess777 said:


> How do you do your cheetah prints so well? I've tried mine look crazy lol



I use a tiny nail art brush with black acrylic paint. Instead of drawing the print, I kind just dot or wiggle the brush to make the spots. I hope this made sense haha


----------



## NanaSue

GlamoRosa said:


> This is love!
> 
> Here's mine for the week
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1563389


Very pretty.  How did you paint the flowers?  Did you use acrylic paint?


----------



## pinkprincess777

Rissalicious said:
			
		

> I use a tiny nail art brush with black acrylic paint. Instead of drawing the print, I kind just dot or wiggle the brush to make the spots. I hope this made sense haha



Yes I think so going to have to practice it now lol thank u!


----------



## frick&frack

Rissalicious said:


> LOL!



hehe...I'm glad you thought it was funny.  it's the first thing I thought when I saw your nails


----------



## GlamoRosa

frick&frack said:


> very hawaiian!  are they stickers?





coachlover1000 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!





NanaSue said:


> Very pretty.  How did you paint the flowers?  Did you use acrylic paint?



Thanks much! I used acrylic paint, thought flowers are the easiest to paint, but it's not.


----------



## GlamoRosa

Inspired by my Christian Louboutin Spike Pumps.. But too lazy to fill it in! 
(sorry its a bit messy, run out of pointed buds)


----------



## luvchnl

found this interesting article about the history of nail art 
http://www.refinery29.com/the-illustrated-history-of-nail-art


----------



## nb06

Water marble


----------



## frick&frack

GlamoRosa said:


> Inspired by my Christian Louboutin Spike Pumps.. But too lazy to fill it in!
> (sorry its a bit messy, run out of pointed buds)


^wow...those buds are super 3D just like the spikes!




nb06 said:


> Water marble


^your water marbling turned out beautifully!


----------



## nb06

^ thanks


----------



## GlamoRosa

frick&frack said:


> ^wow...those buds are super 3D just like the spikes!



Rhinestones.


----------



## GlamoRosa

nb06 said:


> Water marble
> 
> 
> View attachment 1573637



Aw this looks sweet!


----------



## nails4eVe

Here is some of my nail art! 

This is my youtube channel if you want to watch videos of how I created these or if you want to check out more of my desings!! ;


http://www.youtube.com/user/Nails4eVe?feature=mhee


----------



## frick&frack

nails4eVe said:


> Here is some of my nail art!
> 
> This is my youtube channel if you want to watch videos of how I created these or if you want to check out more of my desings!! ;



fabulous work!  the fruit stickers on the first mani are so cute.


----------



## nails4eVe

frick&frack said:


> fabulous work!  the fruit stickers on the first mani are so cute.


thank you im really happy you like them!


----------



## lulu3955

*nails4eVe* I'm loving the FIMO art. That doesn't get enough love in this forum.


----------



## nails4eVe

Some more of my nail art!

IF you like it, please visit my channel for tutorials and more designs 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Nails4eVe


----------



## pinkprincess777

Those are all amazing!


----------



## ferretkingdom

Those are awesome!  I love the one that looks like butterfly wings!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NanaSue

ferretkingdom said:


> Those are awesome! I love the one that looks like butterfly wings!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

Ditto!  Watched your video on how to make them.  You make it look easy!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Oh my word. You guys are SO good. I thought I was decent but now I am embarrassed to post my pics.


----------



## frick&frack

nails4eVe said:


> Some more of my nail art!
> 
> IF you like it, please visit my channel for tutorials and more designs



beautiful work!


----------



## dsignrchic

I have an album with a couple designs if anyone wants to take a look:

http://imgur.com/a/WyYVM#0

This one is my favorite from the bunch:


----------



## pinkprincess777

dsignrchic said:
			
		

> I have an album with a couple designs if anyone wants to take a look:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/WyYVM#0
> 
> This one is my favorite from the bunch:



Those are very pretty I like the fading progression of each fingernail that's a cool idea


----------



## Alewo27

nb06 said:


> Water marble
> 
> 
> View attachment 1573637


Your water marble is fabulous. I've done it twice and can't manage to get it right for me. I think my house is too cold so "room temp" water isn't really room temp. LOL


----------



## Alewo27

AnnAnn99 said:


> My current SOG mani is a French and I wanted something different for the  next few days until I redo it.  I like this.  Doing these dots showed  me a better way to do them.  The dotting isn't the best but I am happy  with it.


That is stunning! What color is that aqua?


----------



## frick&frack

dsignrchic said:


> I have an album with a couple designs if anyone wants to take a look:
> 
> This one is my favorite from the bunch:



that corset design is incredible!!!


----------



## AnnAnn99

Alewo27 said:


> That is stunning! What color is that aqua?



Kleancolor Holo Teal

Very inexpensive--I think I paid about $3.00 for it and it is lovely.


----------



## nad_tab

Very easy nail art )))


----------



## dsignrchic

frick&frack said:


> that corset design is incredible!!!



Thank you   It was time consuming but worth it.


----------



## NanaSue

Sorry in advance if this does not work correctly, this is my first attempt to post a pic on the thread. This was an autumn leaves mani done with gelish.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The mani was grown out about 2 weeks, but you get the general idea.


----------



## NanaSue

dsignrchic said:


> I have an album with a couple designs if anyone wants to take a look:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/WyYVM#0
> 
> This one is my favorite from the bunch:


LOVE this mani!


----------



## Necromancer

I totally forgot about this thread. I'm going to have to post some pics of recent manis I have done.



GlamoRosa said:


> Inspired by my Christian Louboutin Spike Pumps.. But too lazy to fill it in!
> (sorry its a bit messy, run out of pointed buds)


I really like that. Those rhinestones look fab.



nb06 said:


> Water marble.


I love the colours you chose, they're so bright and happy and summery.



nails4eVe said:


> Here is some of my nail art!
> 
> This is my youtube channel if you want to watch videos of how I created these or if you want to check out more of my desings!! ;


You're very talented, *eVe*. I like everything you posted here.


----------



## Necromancer

NanaSue said:


> Sorry in advance if this does not work correctly, this is my first attempt to post a pic on the thread. This was an autumn leaves mani done with gelish.The mani was grown out about 2 weeks, but you get the general idea.



You did well. I like it. What's Gelish like to work with?



nad_tab said:


> Very easy nail art )))


I love it, it's so cute and colourful.



dsignrchic said:


> I have an album with a couple designs if anyone wants to take a look:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/WyYVM#0
> 
> This one is my favorite from the bunch:


*dsignrchic*, that's an absolutely awesome design. How long did it take you to do?


----------



## Necromancer

Some recent manis of mine:

A simple purple gradient:





Blue polka dots:





Two toned design:





Druzy mani:





Orange with square red AB stones:





Tropical theme:





Great Barrier Reef theme:


----------



## Necromancer

This is my current Valentine's Day mani:






And here are some I did earlier this week:










Close up:


----------



## Necromancer

Some old Valentine's Day manis:





Close up of stones creating a heart shape:


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> You did well. I like it. What's Gelish like to work with?





 Thanks, I still need lots of practice.

It is definitely different than regular polish.  There are a couple of threads that provide THE BEST education on the subject.  One is for Gelish Soak Off Gel Polish, and the other is a sticky for soak off gel beginners.  Sorry, maybe next I will learn how to attach links.  Be warned tho, sogs are absolutely addictive!!!!!





Necromancer said:


> dsignrchic, that's an absolutely awesome design. How long did it take you to do?







Ditto on the complement, and adding the question "How did you do it?


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Sorry in advance if this does not work correctly, this is my first attempt to post a pic on the thread. This was an autumn leaves mani done with gelish.The mani was grown out about 2 weeks, but you get the general idea.



That is really pretty I wish I could free had art better!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Some old Valentine's Day manis:
> 
> Close up of stones creating a heart shape:



Wow your are very talented! They all look great!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Wow! I love everything you do Necro!

Here's some of mine:


----------



## frick&frack

nad_tab said:


> Very easy nail art )))


^adorable dot frenchie!  I need to try this...maybe for easter.




NanaSue said:


> Sorry in advance if this does not work correctly, this is my first attempt to post a pic on the thread. This was an autumn leaves mani done with gelish.  The mani was grown out about 2 weeks, but you get the general idea.


^cool fall leaves!




Necromancer said:


> Some recent manis of mine:
> 
> A simple purple gradient:
> 
> Blue polka dots:
> 
> Two toned design:
> 
> Druzy mani:
> 
> Orange with square red AB stones:
> 
> Tropical theme:
> 
> Great Barrier Reef theme:


^love the purple gradient & great barrier reef manis, but the druzy is my fav!!!




Necromancer said:


> This is my current Valentine's Day mani:
> 
> And here are some I did earlier this week


^your hearts are amazing!  & I love the cork on those megan miller bottles.




coachlover1000 said:


> Here's some of mine:


^great work!  good to see you posting again.


----------



## Hurrem1001

frick&frack said:


> ^^great work! good to see you posting again.


 
Thanks darling! It's really good to see you again!


----------



## Necromancer

coachlover1000 said:


> Wow! I love everything you do Necro!
> 
> Here's some of mine:



Aww, thanks. *blushes*
I like yours. I may even "borrow" one or two of those designs. :greengrin: 
I love doing nail art on tips. When I had my salon, I used to have a display cabinet of designs. Often when I had some time to spare, I'd love to play and create new ones. Nail art is fun.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Necromancer said:


> Aww, thanks. *blushes*
> I like yours. I may even "borrow" one or two of those designs. :greengrin:
> I love doing nail art on tips. When I had my salon, I used to have a display cabinet of designs. Often when I had some time to spare, I'd love to play and create new ones. Nail art is fun.


 
Please do, be my guest! You'll make them look a million times better than I do, that's for sure!


----------



## Necromancer

^ That is so not true. You're quite talented yourself...so there.


----------



## anjnsmn

Ok so these are all the pics I have taken over the past two weeks of my nails. Please remember that I am not a professional and usually I just use toothpics and free hand these designs. Sorry these are blurry and very large,,,kinda new at posting pics





This one I used the idea from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX_STg1ZsjQ






Before clean up...again sorry for being blurry











These two are my first attempt at water marbeling...I do not like making them all the same design...but got completely addicted to water marbeling.










Most recent water marbel green and black... this one was kinda sad to take it off today.






This one I did today...some kind of flower designs with rhinestones. If you all have any questions about what brands or colors Ive used please feel free to ask.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Necromancer said:


> ^ That is so not true. You're quite talented yourself...so there.


 
That's very kind of you!



anjnsmn said:


> Ok so these are all the pics I have taken over the past two weeks of my nails. Please remember that I am not a professional and usually I just use toothpics and free hand these designs. Sorry these are blurry and very large,,,kinda new at posting pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I used the idea from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX_STg1ZsjQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before clean up...again sorry for being blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are my first attempt at water marbeling...I do not like making them all the same design...but got completely addicted to water marbeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent water marbel green and black... this one was kinda sad to take it off today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I did today...some kind of flower designs with rhinestones. If you all have any questions about what brands or colors Ive used please feel free to ask.


 
Love 'em all! Great job!


----------



## frick&frack

anjnsmn said:


> Ok so these are all the pics I have taken over the past two weeks of my nails. Please remember that I am not a professional and usually I just use toothpics and free hand these designs. Sorry these are blurry and very large,,,kinda new at posting pics



fun designs!  welcome to tPF


----------



## laureenthemean

Necromancer said:


> This is my current Valentine's Day mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some I did earlier this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:



Super cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

Here is last week's mani:






And current:


----------



## frick&frack

laureenthemean said:


> Here is last week's mani:
> 
> And current:



the puffy hearts are so cute!  reminds me of the candy conversation hearts...perfect for valentine's day.


----------



## NanaSue

OK, here is a pic of my mani. Just want to warn you, judging from the reactions to the discussion about it awhile back, it is not for everyone. You will probably either love it or hate it. I started with gelish foundation, used 2 coats RCM The Night Is Young as the base color, then very carefully and precisely cut pieces of a shed snakeskin which I found on my property to fit the base area of the french tip mani and pressed the pieces into the tacky layer, put on 1 layer of gelish tio to hold it in place, 2 layers of RCM Black Stretch Limo as the tip color, ending with 2 more layers of gelish tio to smooth it out as much as possible.

I am imagining an assortment of both Ooohs and Ewwws going on right now.

It has a bit of texture to it, next time I would probably like to have gelish Structure to smooth it out more as I'm a picker and this will be a real test of self control. I've never had a shatter mani, but it might be kinda close to that. It has a whole animal print look to it, but subtle. Maybe because the background color I chose is so dark, I don't think it is immediately obvious that it is snakeskin. Which is probably a good thing for my first try. It was not easy to work with, and took a long time. I did use Orly bonder base coat under the whole thing, so hopefully that will help with the removal process since I had to use a total of 3 coats of tio.

And with a reminder that this is only my 2nd pic posted, and I'm not a great photog, here it is:

View attachment 1597141


Dunno why the pic didn't show up whole, but just click on the attachment and you will see it.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:


> OK, here is a pic of my mani. Just want to warn you, judging from the reactions to the discussion about it awhile back, it is not for everyone. You will probably either love it or hate it. I started with gelish foundation, used 2 coats RCM The Night Is Young as the base color, then very carefully and precisely cut pieces of a shed snakeskin which I found on my property to fit the base area of the french tip mani and pressed the pieces into the tacky layer, put on 1 layer of gelish tio to hold it in place, 2 layers of RCM Black Stretch Limo as the tip color, ending with 2 more layers of gelish tio to smooth it out as much as possible.
> 
> I am imagining an assortment of both Ooohs and Ewwws going on right now.
> 
> It has a bit of texture to it, next time I would probably like to have gelish Structure to smooth it out more as I'm a picker and this will be a real test of self control. I've never had a shatter mani, but it might be kinda close to that. It has a whole animal print look to it, but subtle. Maybe because the background color I chose is so dark, I don't think it is immediately obvious that it is snakeskin. Which is probably a good thing for my first try. It was not easy to work with, and took a long time. I did use Orly bonder base coat under the whole thing, so hopefully that will help with the removal process since I had to use a total of 3 coats of tio.
> 
> And with a reminder that this is only my 2nd pic posted, and I'm not a great photog, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1597141
> 
> 
> Dunno why the pic didn't show up whole, but just click on the attachment and you will see it.


 
I can't get the picture to show up  I will try to click on the link again on my computer and see because I really want to see how this looks


----------



## NanaSue

Let me try this again, I'm not too good at this, sorry.


----------



## Alewo27

laureenthemean said:


> Here is last week's mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And current:


I'm super digging the hearts and I usually hate hearts but they are so cute and look edible. LOL :snack:


----------



## Alewo27

I apologize in advance for all the single posts I'm about to do to y'all. :shame:But I really need my posts up and I have many nail art photos to share!


----------



## Alewo27

These are a few of my favorite things..... 

Base color is CG For Audrey


----------



## Alewo27

My first attempt to water marble. Not awesome but still pretty neat.


----------



## Alewo27

Seeing Spots!

Base Shade is SOPI Sue vs Shue


----------



## Alewo27

My 80's inspired splatter. 

I prefer the splatter technique to water marbling because it's easier to get a good result.


----------



## Alewo27

My only flakie mani. I did this for Thanksgiving.

Kleancolor Holo Black over OPI Route Beer Float


----------



## Alewo27

Everytime I'm about to change my polish I ask my sister "What color should I do?" And everytime she says "ORANGE!" And I never do orange. So this was for my sis. (Just to shut her up. :lolots


----------



## Alewo27

Halloween splatter nails!


----------



## Alewo27

Water Marble Attempt #2


----------



## Alewo27

I'm obsessed with this mani! Zoya Charla with OPI Simply Smashing (prior to cleanup. sorry!)


----------



## Alewo27

My adorable blue pedi!


----------



## Alewo27

This was my mani until last night.


----------



## Alewo27

Each week in December I did a different Christmas mani. (Because I'm a freak and super love Christmas.) :xtree:

Christmas #1:

This glitter is CG Party Harty


----------



## Alewo27

Christmas #2


----------



## Alewo27

Christmas #3:

(Merry Christmas Charlie Brown!)


----------



## Alewo27

Christmas #4:

I  this picture so much


----------



## Alewo27

And lastly (I promise!) my most extensive nail art. This took me a while and I'm super proud of it. Especially because of the subject matter...


----------



## pinkprincess777

Alewo27 said:
			
		

> Christmas #3:
> 
> (Merry Christmas Charlie Brown!)


Did you free hand the characters?




			
				Alewo27 said:
			
		

> And lastly (I promise!) my most extensive nail art. This took me a while and I'm super proud of it. Especially because of the subject matter...



This one reminds me of a twist to magnet polishes very pretty!


----------



## YouAreAlways

Here is a pic of most of my nail art.

I am most proud of the turkey! Most of these are from way back when before the nice tools came out and I used q-tips and toothpicks to do them.

The flower ones are my new love Sally Hansen strips but I colored in some of the flowers to make it stand out a bit more 

P.s All my real nails. I dont know how I ever got them to grow that long, in the cupcake picture.


----------



## Alewo27

pinkprincess777 said:


> Did you free hand the characters?
> 
> 
> 
> This one reminds me of a twist to magnet polishes very pretty!


Oh no! The charlie brown characters are waterslides. LOL

Thank you! The second one is my Harry Potter mani for the midnight release of the last film.


----------



## NanaSue

Now that I am learning how to post pics, I will try to share my winter mani with you.  The accent nail is my version of a blue and gold snowflake.


----------



## lindsaymomof5

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Now that I am learning how to post pics, I will try to share my winter mani with you.  The accent nail is my version of a blue and gold snowflake.



Love it!!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Now that I am learning how to post pics, I will try to share my winter mani with you.  The accent nail is my version of a blue and gold snowflake.



Look at all the talent you have been hiding from us! So happy you are able to post pics and share!


----------



## Alewo27

This is my edgy mani for the Grammy's this evening! (We always do it up for award shows. Tonight we are making an Asian menu)

Water Marble with Essie Borrowed And Blue, Pure Ice In The Mood & All Night Long. (which sounds frisky, I know...:lolots

Please ignore my terrible cleanup job:


----------



## NanaSue

lindsaymomof5 said:


> Love it!!!!


Thank you. I'm learning alot from the ladies on this forum.  I'm not that good at this stuff yet, but I can see how their nails looked when they started out, and how they look now.  And I read the tips and learn.  I like having something I can do that is a little artistic.  I would like to learn how to do better, but it will come with practice, I'm sure. For now, I learned how to post the pics, next I need to learn how to take better pics.  Then, there are some fantastic manicure ideas I've seen that I would like to learn.  All in time, right?


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Loving all the cute nail art ladies! I did this last week using loose glitter. It's a twist on the usual (and boring) french manicure and this glitter is also much more sparkly than regular glitter polish. Very messy though!


----------



## KathSummers

My Valentine's day pedi, it looked perfect last week


----------



## lulu3955

lacquerbuzz said:


> Loving all the cute nail art ladies! I did this last week using loose glitter. It's a twist on the usual (and boring) french manicure and this glitter is also much more sparkly than regular glitter polish. Very messy though!



Did you use a top coat over the glitter? If so, how did you get the glitters to stay put and not drag across the whole nail. I did a recent mani like yours but it was a total fail. I had glitter everywhere.


----------



## frick&frack

lacquerbuzz said:


> Loving all the cute nail art ladies! I did this last week using loose glitter. It's a twist on the usual (and boring) french manicure and this glitter is also much more sparkly than regular glitter polish. Very messy though!


^fun sparkle frenchie!




KathSummers said:


> My Valentine's day pedi, it looked perfect last week


^the hearts are so cute!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

lulu3955 said:


> Did you use a top coat over the glitter? If so, how did you get the glitters to stay put and not drag across the whole nail. I did a recent mani like yours but it was a total fail. I had glitter everywhere.



Well, first i put top coat on the tips and dipped the nail in glitter. This way the glitter sticks to the tips. Then I lightly cleaned off the excess glitter on the rest of the nail with a fan brush. After the top coat on the tips dries, the glitter is pretty much stuck there. Then I can do top coat on the whole nail without dragging it across. You can see that I still have a few glitter pieces on the rest of the nail, but not that many. Also it helps to wipe the top coat brush from time to time on a piece of paper in case it has glitter pieces on it. Hope this helps!


----------



## aha

First post here >.< 










Followed cutepolish's tutorial on youtube!


----------



## NanaSue

aha said:


> First post here >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed cutepolish's tutorial on youtube!


good job, it looks nice and neat and cute.


----------



## GingerSnap527

aha said:


> First post here >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed cutepolish's tutorial on youtube!


 
I feel the sudden urge to play Mario Bros.....

Great nail art!


----------



## beverly20024

aha said:
			
		

> First post here >.<
> 
> Followed cutepolish's tutorial on youtube!



Very well done! Fun.


----------



## spaceprincess

aha said:


> First post here >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed cutepolish's tutorial on youtube!


Shroom!!! We can always use some shroom


----------



## CountryGlamour

Some stick on decals with Dutch Ya Just Love OPI


----------



## aha

NanaSue said:


> good job, it looks nice and neat and cute.





GingerSnap527 said:


> I feel the sudden urge to play Mario Bros.....
> 
> Great nail art!





beverly20024 said:


> Very well done! Fun.





spaceprincess said:


> Shroom!!! We can always use some shroom



Thank you ^^


----------



## frick&frack

aha said:


> First post here >.<


^sweet ladybug!  welcome to tPF 




CountryGlamour said:


> Some stick on decals with Dutch Ya Just Love OPI


^the white stickers look great on that beautiful purple background!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Great nail art ladies! Welcome aha! 




This is not very complicated but I love the color combo!


----------



## NanaSue

lacquerbuzz said:


> Great nail art ladies! Welcome aha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not very complicated but I love the color combo!


Looks good.


----------



## SunshineB

lacquerbuzz said:


> Great nail art ladies! Welcome aha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not very complicated but I love the color combo!



I love the combo, too. I think I may give this a try!


----------



## SunshineB

aha said:


> First post here >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed cutepolish's tutorial on youtube!



That is so cute! Our family is full of Mario fans!


----------



## SunshineB

lacquerbuzz said:


> Loving all the cute nail art ladies! I did this last week using loose glitter. It's a twist on the usual (and boring) french manicure and this glitter is also much more sparkly than regular glitter polish. Very messy though!



So pretty! The mess looks like it was worth it!


----------



## SunshineB

You ladies are so talented!! Loved going through this thread!


----------



## CountryGlamour

frick&frack said:


> ^sweet ladybug!  welcome to tPF
> 
> 
> 
> ^the white stickers look great on that beautiful purple background!



Thank you! There is no way I could free hand anything.


----------



## lulu3955

lacquerbuzz said:


> Great nail art ladies! Welcome aha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not very complicated but I love the color combo!



Oh this is a great color combo! Which colors did you use?


----------



## lacquerbuzz

lulu3955 said:


> Oh this is a great color combo! Which colors did you use?



Thanks! Essie Mesmerize and OPI No Room For The Blues


----------



## valvets

with sally hansen xtream wear


----------



## frick&frack

CountryGlamour said:


> Thank you! There is no way I could free hand anything.


^lol...me either




valvets said:


> with sally hansen xtream wear


^those tuxedos are a great idea!


----------



## valvets

gradient! chanel rose cache + essie merino cool


----------



## valvets

with butter london matte finish


----------



## MissCara

This is my second attempt at a glitter gradient with Gelish and Martha Stewart Craft Glitters in a sunset palette, four colors.


----------



## beverly20024

This is Gelac Constellation with AFC Aqua and purple glitters scrubbed in. One coat of Geleration Kaleidescope and then top coat.


----------



## lulu3955

beverly20024 said:


> This is Gelac Constellation with AFC Aqua and purple glitters scrubbed in. One coat of Geleration Kaleidescope and then top coat.
> View attachment 1623372



Oh that is some awesome sparkle!


----------



## nb06

beverly20024 said:
			
		

> This is Gelac Constellation with AFC Aqua and purple glitters scrubbed in. One coat of Geleration Kaleidescope and then top coat.



Love the glitters


----------



## Chineka

Cheetah Nails

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chineka

Alewo27 said:
			
		

> I'm obsessed with this mani! Zoya Charla with OPI Simply Smashing (prior to cleanup. sorry!)



It looks great and I love the colors.




			
				Alewo27 said:
			
		

> This was my mani until last night.



Lovely




			
				Alewo27 said:
			
		

> Christmas #3:
> 
> (Merry Christmas Charlie Brown!)



Very creative. I love it.




			
				YouAreAlways said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of most of my nail art.
> 
> I am most proud of the turkey! Most of these are from way back when before the nice tools came out and I used q-tips and toothpicks to do them.
> 
> The flower ones are my new love Sally Hansen strips but I colored in some of the flowers to make it stand out a bit more
> 
> P.s All my real nails. I dont know how I ever got them to grow that long, in the cupcake picture.



I love the flowers. The Thanksgiving theme is really cool and I love the tuxedo.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

MissCara said:


> This is my second attempt at a glitter gradient with Gelish and Martha Stewart Craft Glitters in a sunset palette, four colors.


^pretty gradient!




beverly20024 said:


> This is Gelac Constellation with AFC Aqua and purple glitters scrubbed in. One coat of Geleration Kaleidescope and then top coat.


^fantastic sparkly glitter!




Chineka said:


> Cheetah Nails


^great animal print!


----------



## NanaSue

Chineka said:


> Cheetah Nails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You did a really good job on your cheetah nails.  Bright and fun, cute and still classy.  Not overly done. Makes me want to try them myself someday.  I always thought they were a little too much, but I do like how you did yours.


----------



## gabheyman

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....116281698382.118951.546583382&type=1&theater

Loving half moon I did at a salon!


----------



## gabheyman

//https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150678250238383&set=a.116281698382.118951.546583382&type=1&theater

Let's see if this pic post works.


----------



## NanaSue

gabheyman said:


> //https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150678250238383&set=a.116281698382.118951.546583382&type=1&theater
> 
> Let's see if this pic post works.


I'm not able to see either one.


----------



## NanaSue

Sorry, it double posted


----------



## Chineka

NanaSue said:
			
		

> You did a really good job on your cheetah nails.  Bright and fun, cute and still classy.  Not overly done. Makes me want to try them myself someday.  I always thought they were a little too much, but I do like how you did yours.



Thanks. I like simplicity so I tried to keep it simple and not overdue the design.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bag Fetish

Today's nails


----------



## Chineka

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Today's nails



I love the asymmetrical stripe, the pink, and the balloons. Great job 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bag Fetish

coachlover1000 said:


> My first ChG Tronica water marble in 2 months!


 
looks awesome


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chineka said:


> Cheetah Nails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Soooo pretty!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bag Fetish said:


> looks awesome


 
Thank you! Yeah, this was one of my favourites!


----------



## Hurrem1001

valvets said:


> with sally hansen xtream wear


 
Now that looks really cool!


----------



## Hurrem1001

KathSummers said:


> My Valentine's day pedi, it looked perfect last week


 
That looks gorgeous!


----------



## Hurrem1001

aha said:


> First post here >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed cutepolish's tutorial on youtube!


 
OMG, these are adorable! So cute!


----------



## lulu3955

Bag Fetish said:


> looks awesome



That is a gorgeous marble!


----------



## valvets

with chanel april, rose confidentiel and rose cache


----------



## pinkprincess777

AnnAnn99 said:


> This is my second success with a French. This is using a Shellac white and Gelish Ambience. I hate the Shellac white. I used the thinnest coats possible and it still bubbled up and looked ugly after I cured it. Today I bought some Gelish white at Sally's. It has got to be better than the Shellac.
> 
> Over the SOG mani I added some rub on butterfly stickers on accent nails and added some blue and gold chrome accents and some spectraflair top coat.
> 
> I am still learning but I am happy with my progress.


 I know this is an old post and beautiful nails by the way! Just wondering if you like the gelish white better then shellac, I have shellac and didn't know what to change to... Never had a problem before but lately it has been a pain to paint on gotten really thick even after shaking FOREVER


----------



## ferretkingdom

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> I know this is an old post and beautiful nails by the way! Just wondering if you like the gelish white better then shellac, I have shellac and didn't know what to change to... Never had a problem before but lately it has been a pain to paint on gotten really thick even after shaking FOREVER



The shellac can get thick after a while. I've never has a problem with my gelish sheek whit though

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lulu3955

valvets said:


> with chanel april, rose confidentiel and rose cache



Love the colors you picked for this mani. It looks great.


----------



## NanaSue

valvets said:


> with chanel april, rose confidentiel and rose cache


What a nice idea when you have similar colors in your collection.  Very nice length as well.


----------



## NailAsylum

Some of my nail art designs:


----------



## pinkprincess777

ferretkingdom said:
			
		

> The shellac can get thick after a while. I've never has a problem with my gelish sheek whit though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I'm Going to have to buy gelish white probably because my shellac is a pain in the butt!


----------



## AnnAnn99

pinkprincess777 said:


> I know this is an old post and beautiful nails by the way! Just wondering if you like the gelish white better then shellac, I have shellac and didn't know what to change to... Never had a problem before but lately it has been a pain to paint on gotten really thick even after shaking FOREVER



For white, Gelish is better than Shellac but if I am not careful and get a coat too thick, it too will wrinkle.  No as bad as Shellac.  I think white is just a difficult color when it comes to SOGS regarding wrinkling just like most of the really dark colors have problems with shrink back.

In the future my plan for a french is to do the base color in SOG and then use regular white polish over the finished SOG for the tips and then a regular top coat.


----------



## valvets

matte top coat over gradient nails


----------



## elainie13

valvets said:
			
		

> matte top coat over gradient nails



Wow that's just amazing!! Love the color combos!


----------



## valvets

w china glaze for audrey as base :greengrin:


----------



## NanaSue

valvets said:


> w china glaze for audrey as base :greengrin:


You do a very nice job with your nails.  Are these previous manis, or are you changing your polish that frequently?  I switched to sogs as regular polish literally didn't last 24 hours on me.  Sogs last 2 weeks.


----------



## valvets

NanaSue said:


> You do a very nice job with your nails.  Are these previous manis, or are you changing your polish that frequently?  I switched to sogs as regular polish literally didn't last 24 hours on me.  Sogs last 2 weeks.



this is embarrassing but i actually change them every day


----------



## NanaSue

valvets said:


> this is embarrassing but i actually change them every day


Well, your nails are obviously well cared-for, they are in beautiful shape.  And all that practice has obviously paid off, you do a perfect job of painting them.  Don't be embarrassed, we all choose what we do with our days.  There are certainly worse things a person could choose to do with theirs than to bring a little beauty into one's life.


----------



## valvets

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Well, your nails are obviously well cared-for, they are in beautiful shape.  And all that practice has obviously paid off, you do a perfect job of painting them.  Don't be embarrassed, we all choose what we do with our days.  There are certainly worse things a person could choose to do with theirs than to bring a little beauty into one's life.



That's comforting to hear! Haha and tbh once school starts I won't have the luxury of time to do this so often anymore :s


----------



## elainie13

Sponged a gradient using Essie absolutely shore, Essie mint candy apple, and cf for Audrey. The I used elixir lacquers a cool fool. My first time using the sponge method and I love the results!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ferretkingdom

elainie13 said:


> Sponged a gradient using Essie absolutely shore, Essie mint candy apple, and cf for Audrey. The I used elixir lacquers a cool fool. My first time using the sponge method and I love the results!! Thanks for letting me share



Pretty!  I love these gradient mani's!


----------



## Necromancer

Nice choice of colours, *elainie13*.


----------



## valvets

elainie13 said:


> Sponged a gradient using Essie absolutely shore, Essie mint candy apple, and cf for Audrey. The I used elixir lacquers a cool fool. My first time using the sponge method and I love the results!! Thanks for letting me share



gorgeous gradient!


----------



## beverly20024

elainie13 said:


> Sponged a gradient using Essie absolutely shore, Essie mint candy apple, and cf for Audrey. The I used elixir lacquers a cool fool. My first time using the sponge method and I love the results!! Thanks for letting me share



Really love these. I tried to do sponging with my SOGs but it was a disaster.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Chineka said:
			
		

> Cheetah Nails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Those are really pretty!
Saw your signature line - I'm so sorry. I lost my dad 12/21/11. Saddest day of my entire life.


----------



## Chineka

elainie13 said:
			
		

> Sponged a gradient using Essie absolutely shore, Essie mint candy apple, and cf for Audrey. The I used elixir lacquers a cool fool. My first time using the sponge method and I love the results!! Thanks for letting me share



This really looks great and I love the colors that you used.




			
				Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> Those are really pretty!
> Saw your signature line - I'm so sorry. I lost my dad 12/21/11. Saddest day of my entire life.



Thanks. I know how you feel. I just keep pushing through each day and keeping my head up. Sorry for your loss also.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chineka

Pollka Dots

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Duckdash

elainie13 said:


> Sponged a gradient using Essie absolutely shore, Essie mint candy apple, and cf for Audrey. The I used elixir lacquers a cool fool. My first time using the sponge method and I love the results!! Thanks for letting me share



This lOoks so pretty! Wow your first time, what a great job!


----------



## Duckdash

Chineka said:


> Pollka Dots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Very cute! Perfect for springtime


----------



## NailAsylum

This weeks nail art 






Visit http://nailasylum.blogspot.co.uk/ For more.


----------



## NanaSue

This mani was done with some no name glitters from the office supply clearance shelf over Gelish Ooba Ooba Blue. The pic was taken at about 2 weeks, the mani is still wearing like iron and as shiny as new at about 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## kkgunn

Hunger Games inspired, on my daughter who is a bit of a nail biter.


----------



## beverly20024

Base is RCM Midnight Affair (SUCH a gorgeous blue) with one coat of Gelish Wiggle Fingers Wiggle Thumbs.  Then I mixed equal parts of AFC blue, light blue and yellow fluorescence glitter for the tips, and scrubbed in AFC Cobalt blue glitter in the middle of the nail. 





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lorrieo

Zoya keiko with some beads.


----------



## Chineka

NanaSue said:
			
		

> This mani was done with some no name glitters from the office supply clearance shelf over Gelish Ooba Ooba Blue. The pic was taken at about 2 weeks, the mani is still wearing like iron and as shiny as new at about 3 1/2 weeks.



Wow..That's really good wear for nail polish. I like the sparkles and colors




			
				kkgunn said:
			
		

> Hunger Games inspired, on my daughter who is a bit of a nail biter.



This looks great.




			
				beverly20024 said:
			
		

> Base is RCM Midnight Affair (SUCH a gorgeous blue) with one coat of Gelish Wiggle Fingers Wiggle Thumbs.  Then I mixed equal parts of AFC blue, light blue and yellow fluorescence glitter for the tips, and scrubbed in AFC Cobalt blue glitter in the middle of the nail.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



This is really pretty. I love the color combination. 




			
				lorrieo said:
			
		

> Zoya keiko with some beads.



That looks really awesome. I love the base color.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ferretkingdom

My Easter Mani. 

This is 3 coats Nfu-Oh Gelist marshmallow MM03, 1 coat Vegas nights for base. The grass is IBD green monster, and the eggs are hand painted with Trugel Tiffany, Gelish Up in the Blue, Gelish Take Action, and RCM Leading Lady

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beverly20024

ferretkingdom said:


> My Easter Mani.
> 
> This is 3 coats Nfu-Oh Gelist marshmallow MM03, 1 coat Vegas nights for base. The grass is IBD green monster, and the eggs are hand painted with Trugel Tiffany, Gelish Up in the Blue, Gelish Take Action, and RCM Leading Lady
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



OMG those are awesome!


----------



## Necromancer

a simple design on my toes - Rimmel's Grey Matter and some square black stones:


----------



## MASHnails

*Movie Inspired Nails: The Wizard of Oz*

Practically everyone has either seen or heard of _*The Wizard of Oz* __or_ _Dorthys_story. _The Wizard of Oz _over the years has become one of the truly classic movies among children and adults alike.  The iconic stature of the film, Dorothys ruby red slippers, takes us down the yellow brick road , where she meets the talking apple trees (which turns into an apple throwing fiasco) and so on. With all the amazing stuff MASH has to offer nail art enthusiast, we decided to design nails that will take you on a journey into the Emerald City!




​*Follow the Yellow Brick Road-*_(Ring Finger) Choose a dark color (we used CQs Milk Chocolate). Wait a minute to dry. For the Yellow Road, we used Image Plate #22 and Stamper with MASHs Scented Nail Polish in Banana. While the polish was in the midst of drying, we added yellow color rhinestones down the road . (It will kind of cover up the details of the stamped image, but it still resembles yellow bricks._
*Ruby Red Slippers *(Thumb, Middle, and Pinky Finger) we painted 2 coats of MASH Scented Nail Polish in Cherry, and let it dry for 30 seconds. We then swept those nails with red glitter polish (MASH) to get the sparkling ruby red heels. If you want to go full glitz like we did, use a silver chunky glitter on just the tips (OPI polish in Servin Up Sparkle).**Caution**Clicking your nails together will not take you home..only to a nice bottle of nail polish remover instead mashnails.com/blog/wp-includes/images/smilies/icon_surprised.gif
***My Apples Arent What They Oughta Be*-(Index Finger ) For this finger, we used a Kelly Green for the base , representing the city of OZ of course (Love & Beauty polish in Green). Wait a minute, then use the base color (used previously on your Ring Finger) and from the tip of the nail, make an upside down triangle. For the perfectly detailed Apple, use MASH Fimo Canes, placing a slice of apple (literally) on the tip of the triangle (center of nail).


----------



## ferretkingdom

Necromancer said:
			
		

> a simple design on my toes - Rimmel's Grey Matter and some square black stones:



Cute!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> a simple design on my toes - Rimmel's Grey Matter and some square black stones:


I see alot of these square black stones showing up on manis and pedis lately. Where do you get them?


----------



## jldbennett

Nfu Oh 61 with 62 on accent nails. Bolt design with Sally Hansen Black Out and China Glaze Fairy Dust 

Daylight, regular camera settings




Daylight, super vivid setting




Please excuse the bad skin. Allergies (luckily, not to polish!)


----------



## NanaSue

Here is my cutout mani. I have included my notes. You will see the graphic tee that inspired the mani, the undies (which were pretty colors in themselves) and the stages to the finished product. This one was from before the tricolor glitter mani. Sorry I took so long to post it.

Underneath layers of accent nails = 3x Gelish Allure with 2x Gelish Twinkle and 1x Gelish Aurora Close Your Fingers and Cross Your Eyes
Underneath layers of rest of nails = RCM 2x Lighter Shade of Grey and 1x Gelish Waterfield.
Tio, then 1x Gelish Black Shadow over all. Cut out swoops and swirls with detail brush dipped in alcohol, cure, add 2nd coat of Black Shadow with detail brush where needed. One finger cures at a time to keep edges sharp. With dotting tool, place large pieces of gold and silver glitter along certain swoops and swirls. Tio 2x over all being careful not to dislodge glitter.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Here is my cutout mani. I have included my notes. You will see the graphic tee that inspired the mani, the undies (which were pretty colors in themselves) and the stages to the finished product. This one was from before the tricolor glitter mani. Sorry I took so long to post it.
> 
> Underneath layers of accent nails = 3x Gelish Allure with 2x Gelish Twinkle and 1x Gelish Aurora Close Your Fingers and Cross Your Eyes
> Underneath layers of rest of nails = RCM 2x Lighter Shade of Grey and 1x Gelish Waterfield.
> Tio, then 1x Gelish Black Shadow over all. Cut out swoops and swirls with detail brush dipped in alcohol, cure, add 2nd coat of Black Shadow with detail brush where needed. One finger cures at a time to keep edges sharp. With dotting tool, place large pieces of gold and silver glitter along certain swoops and swirls. Tio 2x over all being careful not to dislodge glitter.



Wow beautiful!!!! I need to get big glitter now  you are crazy talented!

This is a mix of RCM, Gelish, pigments and shellac lol  but it was fun. Got the idea from polish diaries blogspot hers is much much better!  Lol

View attachment 1684156




View attachment 1684157


----------



## NanaSue

pinkprincess777 said:


> Wow beautiful!!!! I need to get big glitter now  you are crazy talented!
> 
> This is a mix of RCM, Gelish, pigments and shellac lol  but it was fun. Got the idea from polish diaries blogspot hers is much much better!  Lol
> 
> View attachment 1684156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684157


How cool is that, color blocking is getting very big in fashion right now. Of course, I remember it from when it was big before, lol. You did a very good job, it looks nice.  I want to do my next mani with some different colors, I haven't made up my mind how tho.


----------



## NanaSue

I did a mani on my friend for a special occasion. I have a pic of her dress which inspired her mani. We started with a french of Gelish Light Elegant and Sleek White. Then added various stripes in random order with Tiger Blossom. Starburst, Carnival Hangover, Wiggle Fingers. Flower on accent nail made with Carnival Hangover covered with mixture of Sheek White and OPI Kyoto Pearl outlined in Black Shadow. Large pieces of purple glitter at center of flower and intersection of stripes. She likes the thumbs best.


----------



## NanaSue

This has been my current mani, it's about ready to be removed. I wore it with a very special piece of clothing, which was a gift from my daughter, to a very special occasion. The article of clothing was an irridescent aqua victorian velvet burn-out sheer robe with burgundy, bronze, copper, and champagne sequined flowers. Worn over a chocolate brown empire waist dress with a bronze sequin brooch. I had to come up with a mani to match. I wanted all of the layers of glitter showing through at once. And I wanted to match the aqua color perfectly. Not too green, not too blue. At the same time, I had just recently watched a video about some of the amazing facets of how things in nature were created and learned alot about color interference. How a butterfly's wings can appear to be the deepest, most glorious irridescent blue and not have any pigment. It is all in how the texture of the wing affects the way the light spectrum hits it and reflects the colors off of it. I know I'm not explaining it correctly, but it's late. Anyway, I was impressed. So, there were alot of things going through my head when I did this mani. I got it how I wanted. It matched beautifully. I do not know how to take the best pics, yet, tho. So all I can say is, when people looked at the mani, they could see all the colors of glitter through the sheer colors that the glitters are suspended within, all over the base color. And with a beautiful now-you-see-it, now-you-don't sheer purple sheen over the top which gave a color interference effect. The base color was 2x Orly Rage. Then the glitter coats were 1x Gelish Googly Moogly, 3x Oocha Coocha, 1x Bronzed, 2x Izzy Wizzy, in that order.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> How cool is that, color blocking is getting very big in fashion right now. Of course, I remember it from when it was big before, lol. You did a very good job, it looks nice.  I want to do my next mani with some different colors, I haven't made up my mind how tho.



Thanks I am really wanting to try your cut out mani soooooo bad now


----------



## Aimgrrrl

NanaSue said:
			
		

> How cool is that, color blocking is getting very big in fashion right now. Of course, I remember it from when it was big before, lol.



Lol. I remember it all too well too. After that came jeans with colored suede on them in colorblock. 

I love your cutout mani and the colorblock one!!


----------



## kezza30

Well I just this tonight, using tape. It's my first attempt at this stuff and I'm not overly pleased with it, I think it's because of the colours  and this is from NailSide Blog


----------



## beverly20024

kezza30 said:


> Well I just this tonight, using tape. It's my first attempt at this stuff and I'm not overly pleased with it, I think it's because of the colours  and this is from NailSide Blog



I think it's really cool!!


----------



## kezza30

beverly20024 said:


> I think it's really cool!!


 
Thankyou, next time I will probbaly do the bottom bit a tad smaller and not use my holo lol maybe a bright pink but for as first attempt not bad, practice makes perfect


----------



## jldbennett

kezza30 said:
			
		

> Thankyou, next time I will probbaly do the bottom bit a tad smaller and not use my holo lol maybe a bright pink but for as first attempt not bad, practice makes perfect



I did a very similar one, but my pink holo was a nude-pink, and I only did accent nails. I think you did a great job! I do understand going a little out of the comfort zone (I feel that way with neons!).  I'd love to see what other color combo you'd use with that art!


----------



## Necromancer

NanaSue said:


> I see alot of these square black stones showing up on manis and pedis lately. Where do you get them?



I get most of my rhinestones from a beauty supplier in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Necromancer

Current toenail mani - rhinestones with SpaRitual 'Provocateur' and a magenta glitter by  Beautiful Nails on the tips. I've had this on since last week, so it's starting to look a bit dodgy up close.


----------



## ferretkingdom

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Current toenail mani - rhinestones with SpaRitual 'Provocateur' and a magenta glitter by  Beautiful Nails on the tips. I've had this on since last week, so it's starting to look a bit dodgy up close.



Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> Current toenail mani - rhinestones with SpaRitual 'Provocateur' and a magenta glitter by  Beautiful Nails on the tips. I've had this on since last week, so it's starting to look a bit dodgy up close.


looks very nice in the picture


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, *ferretkingdom* and *NanaSue*.


----------



## jldbennett

Playing with different finishes:

Gelish Shake it til you Samba with swirls from Essie Matte About You.


----------



## NanaSue

jldbennett said:


> Playing with different finishes:
> 
> Gelish Shake it til you Samba with swirls from Essie Matte About You.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1693653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1693654


OOOhhhh, I like it!


----------



## jldbennett

NanaSue said:


> OOOhhhh, I like it!



Thanks!!!  I'm nowhere as artistic as you, but I try!    I'm thinking of taking the Essie off and doing a watermelon kind of thing with Gelish Sweet Tart.    I'll post it if I do.


----------



## jldbennett

My phone pics kinda sucked, so here are better ones from my camera. All on auto setting, lamp light, no flash:


----------



## pinkprincess777

jldbennett said:
			
		

> My phone pics kinda sucked, so here are better ones from my camera. All on auto setting, lamp light, no flash:



That's a really pretty mani I can see it a lot better in these photos thanks for posting them


----------



## NanaSue

jldbennett said:


> My phone pics kinda sucked, so here are better ones from my camera. All on auto setting, lamp light, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694087


They look really good, I like it that you included the photo light and settings info.  How exactly did you get this look?  Is the topcoat a regular nail polish topcoat applied over a finished sog mani?  What did you use to apply the topcoat?


----------



## jldbennett

NanaSue said:


> They look really good, I like it that you included the photo light and settings info.  How exactly did you get this look?  Is the topcoat a regular nail polish topcoat applied over a finished sog mani?  What did you use to apply the topcoat?



Thanks!!  I finished up my SOG mani and just left it topped with TIO.  Then, I took an art brush and dipped it into Essie Matte About You to make the designs.  After I was done with the designs, I let it dry.  So, the order goes: Gelish Foundation, Gelish Shake it til You Samba, Gelish Izzy Wizzy, Gelish TIO, Designs with Essie Matte About You.


----------



## kelkoo89

I'm relatively new to nail art, only got into it in february time! This was one of my earlier attempts =)







As you can tell, one or two of the nails are slightly dodgy so its nowhere near perfect but I loved it! ^.^


----------



## NanaSue

kelkoo89 said:


> I'm relatively new to nail art, only got into it in february time! This was one of my earlier attempts =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, one or two of the nails are slightly dodgy so its nowhere near perfect but I loved it! ^.^


That's an excellent job!  You are quite ambitious.  That design is a difficult one, especially for someone new at nail art.  BTW, I didn't notice your "Artful Dodgy One" 'til you pointed it out.  You did great, I'm looking forward to seeing more pics from your other manis.


----------



## OMGNails

Hey everyone, I recently got into nail art and I am officially addicted! I came up with these pop art nails, you can check out my tutorial on how I did it here http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/tutorial-pop-art-nails.html


----------



## NanaSue

OMGNails said:


> Hey everyone, I recently got into nail art and I am officially addicted! I came up with these pop art nails, you can check out my tutorial on how I did it here http://http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/tutorial-pop-art-nails.html


Maybe it's just me? I couldn't access your video.


----------



## OMGNails

NanaSue said:


> Maybe it's just me? I couldn't access your video.



Sorry, it's not you, it's me  I think I've fixed it now on my previous post


----------



## hunniesochic

jldbennett said:


> My phone pics kinda sucked, so here are better ones from my camera. All on auto setting, lamp light, no flash:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1694087


How did you do that?! It's amazing and so beautiful.


----------



## hunniesochic

kelkoo89 said:


> I'm relatively new to nail art, only got into it in february time! This was one of my earlier attempts =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, one or two of the nails are slightly dodgy so its nowhere near perfect but I loved it! ^.^



Beautiful. You did a great job!


----------



## hunniesochic

NanaSue said:


> I did a mani on my friend for a special occasion. I have a pic of her dress which inspired her mani. We started with a french of Gelish Light Elegant and Sleek White. Then added various stripes in random order with Tiger Blossom. Starburst, Carnival Hangover, Wiggle Fingers. Flower on accent nail made with Carnival Hangover covered with mixture of Sheek White and OPI Kyoto Pearl outlined in Black Shadow. Large pieces of purple glitter at center of flower and intersection of stripes. She likes the thumbs best.



Wow. So pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

NanaSue said:


> This has been my current mani, it's about ready to be removed. I wore it with a very special piece of clothing, which was a gift from my daughter, to a very special occasion. The article of clothing was an irridescent aqua victorian velvet burn-out sheer robe with burgundy, bronze, copper, and champagne sequined flowers. Worn over a chocolate brown empire waist dress with a bronze sequin brooch. I had to come up with a mani to match. I wanted all of the layers of glitter showing through at once. And I wanted to match the aqua color perfectly. Not too green, not too blue. At the same time, I had just recently watched a video about some of the amazing facets of how things in nature were created and learned alot about color interference. How a butterfly's wings can appear to be the deepest, most glorious irridescent blue and not have any pigment. It is all in how the texture of the wing affects the way the light spectrum hits it and reflects the colors off of it. I know I'm not explaining it correctly, but it's late. Anyway, I was impressed. So, there were alot of things going through my head when I did this mani. I got it how I wanted. It matched beautifully. I do not know how to take the best pics, yet, tho. So all I can say is, when people looked at the mani, they could see all the colors of glitter through the sheer colors that the glitters are suspended within, all over the base color. And with a beautiful now-you-see-it, now-you-don't sheer purple sheen over the top which gave a color interference effect. The base color was 2x Orly Rage. Then the glitter coats were 1x Gelish Googly Moogly, 3x Oocha Coocha, 1x Bronzed, 2x Izzy Wizzy, in that order.


So pretty! and I love your long nails! I could never grow my nails.


----------



## hunniesochic

kezza30 said:


> Well I just this tonight, using tape. It's my first attempt at this stuff and I'm not overly pleased with it, I think it's because of the colours  and this is from NailSide Blog



Nicely done!


----------



## jldbennett

kelkoo89 said:


> I'm relatively new to nail art, only got into it in february time! This was one of my earlier attempts =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell, one or two of the nails are slightly dodgy so its nowhere near perfect but I loved it! ^.^



They look great!  Love the design!



hunniesochic said:


> How did you do that?! It's amazing and so beautiful.



Thank you!!!  I used the natural shininess of the Gelish Top it Off and contrasted it with Essie's matte top coat Matte About You.  I just used a nail art brush and dipped it into the bottle and made the designs from there.  Unfortunately, I had to take the design off already (it didn't like mixing with cleaning supplies).


----------



## NanaSue

jldbennett said:


> They look great! Love the design!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I used the natural shininess of the Gelish Top it Off and contrasted it with Essie's matte top coat Matte About You. I just used a nail art brush and dipped it into the bottle and made the designs from there. Unfortunately, I had to take the design off already (it didn't like mixing with cleaning supplies).


 
Oh, shame, shame.  You shoulda worn gloves.  That was too pretty to leave so quickly.


----------



## NanaSue

OMGNails said:


> Hey everyone, I recently got into nail art and I am officially addicted! I came up with these pop art nails, you can check out my tutorial on how I did it here http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/tutorial-pop-art-nails.html


Much better, those are really nice!


----------



## jldbennett

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Oh, shame, shame.  You shoulda worn gloves.  That was too pretty to leave so quickly.



Hehe, I know. It was an accidental cleaning supply mishap - if that's even possible. 

I'm contemplating my next bit of art for my SOGs, but I may wait to do the next design I'm thinking about doing (it will include more Gelish and detail) until closer to removal. That way I can play with some of my new regular polishes  (Layla holos anyone????)


----------



## OMGNails

I've been busy again! I loved Zooey Deschanel's Golden Globes tuxedo nail art and subsequently, lots of different variations. I just had to try it! You can have a look at it here http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/tutorial-tuxedo-nails.html


----------



## swtstephy

I saw a hot pink cheetah print design online and wanted to try it but realized that I don't have the colors to so I dug around to find 2 polishes that look good together and did a pale pinkish purple and light purple cheetah print.


----------



## jldbennett

swtstephy said:
			
		

> I saw a hot pink cheetah print design online and wanted to try it but realized that I don't have the colors to so I dug around to find 2 polishes that look good together and did a pale pinkish purple and light purple cheetah print.



Pretty! What colors did you use?


----------



## pinkprincess777

swtstephy said:
			
		

> I saw a hot pink cheetah print design online and wanted to try it but realized that I don't have the colors to so I dug around to find 2 polishes that look good together and did a pale pinkish purple and light purple cheetah print.



You did a great job on your cheetah print!


----------



## pinkprincess777

My new mani with base color Coastal Scents Sunset Mica (its a peach with purple/pink shift) tips are Amethyst mica, black RCM. 


View attachment 1702276




View attachment 1702277


This is a blurry pic to show true color of Sunset mica the others pics make it look orange but IRL its light peach with pink/purple shift.

View attachment 1702278


Inspired by a Google image design.


----------



## NanaSue

swtstephy said:


> I saw a hot pink cheetah print design online and wanted to try it but realized that I don't have the colors to so I dug around to find 2 polishes that look good together and did a pale pinkish purple and light purple cheetah print.


Good job.  I think the colors go well together and you made it look nice and neat.  Not too busy.


----------



## NanaSue

pinkprincess777 said:


> My new mani with base color Coastal Scents Sunset Mica (its a peach with purple/pink shift) tips are Amethyst mica, black RCM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702277
> 
> 
> This is a blurry pic to show true color of Sunset mica the others pics make it look orange but IRL its light peach with pink/purple shift.
> 
> View attachment 1702278
> 
> 
> Inspired by a Google image design.


Very nice!  You used rcm for the line art, does that mean the rest of it is sog, too?  When you say mica, is that a polish, or a pigment you put into a polish?  This looks feminine and dignified.


----------



## swtstephy

jldbennett said:


> Pretty! What colors did you use?



I used steady as she rose & planks a lot from the OPI Pirates of the Caribbean collection.


----------



## snfleur

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> My new mani with base color Coastal Scents Sunset Mica (its a peach with purple/pink shift) tips are Amethyst mica, black RCM.
> 
> This is a blurry pic to show true color of Sunset mica the others pics make it look orange but IRL its light peach with pink/purple shift.
> 
> Inspired by a Google image design.



Looks beautiful!!


----------



## Necromancer

swtstephy said:


> I saw a hot pink cheetah print design online and wanted to try it but realized that I don't have the colors to so I dug around to find 2 polishes that look good together and did a pale pinkish purple and light purple cheetah print.



cute design and the colour combo is  fab


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Very nice!  You used rcm for the line art, does that mean the rest of it is sog, too?  When you say mica, is that a polish, or a pigment you put into a polish?  This looks feminine and dignified.


Thank you, I mixed mica powder pigment in with gelish little princess for my colors. So it is all sog  just cheaper to mix my own colors then buy polishes 




			
				snfleur said:
			
		

> Looks beautiful!!



Thanks!


----------



## NanaSue

pinkprincess777 said:


> Thank you, I mixed mica powder pigment in with gelish little princess for my colors. So it is all sog  just cheaper to mix my own colors then buy polishes
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Well, ya' done good.  That's one thing I haven't tried yet.  I do have some lights and neutrals from when I first bought my sogs. Then I fell in love with all of the colors.  Mixing pigments would be a good way to use the lights and neutrals.  And an opportunity to learn something new.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Well, ya' done good.  That's one thing I haven't tried yet.  I do have some lights and neutrals from when I first bought my sogs. Then I fell in love with all of the colors.  Mixing pigments would be a good way to use the lights and neutrals.  And an opportunity to learn something new.



Thanks, I started off doing just French manicures and That's how I convinced myself to start gel polish was that was all I was going to buy was a white and a neutral (so I wouldn't be spending much)....that lasted 2 months until I found color, then I discovered fk's pigments and now I'm a mess lol I don't think ill make use of all my pigments and colors for a long while lol


----------



## Superlove81

I had an amazing nail art moment with my boyfriend the other day. I was disappointed in my own nail art fail and he wanted to recreate the look with his gaming miniature acrylic paints, and went on to create this amazing art on his own thumb. 

The inspiration of my fail was robinmoses' lime green with turqoise foil and pink zebra stripes, which I'd altered to Electric Pineapple base, diagonal DV8, and pink stripes which I failed to make look like zebraish or even curvy at all. 

His version evolved while he was doing it and ended up being a yellow-orange gradient (he even used the term correctly!) base and turqoise flames at the tip. It was tryly amazing, he even contoured the flames with brown very finely to make the stand out from the orange. He put a gloss coat (again, miniature paint) on it and it was seriously awesome. 

I was superpleased but kinda depressed at my own fail, but he has promised to help me pick up acrylic paint (craftstore for me though, minipaints are expensive as all heck) and give me tips and pointers if I need them (though with as many tutorials that I watch, I think the hard part is knowing the right amount of water to get good consistency). He will also assist me in getting good tiny brushes. I'm very excited!


----------



## hunniesochic

swtstephy said:


> I saw a hot pink cheetah print design online and wanted to try it but realized that I don't have the colors to so I dug around to find 2 polishes that look good together and did a pale pinkish purple and light purple cheetah print.


You did an awesome job! The color combination is beautiful and beautiful execution.


----------



## NanaSue

Superlove81 said:


> I had an amazing nail art moment with my boyfriend the other day. I was disappointed in my own nail art fail and he wanted to recreate the look with his gaming miniature acrylic paints, and went on to create this amazing art on his own thumb.
> 
> The inspiration of my fail was robinmoses' lime green with turqoise foil and pink zebra stripes, which I'd altered to Electric Pineapple base, diagonal DV8, and pink stripes which I failed to make look like zebraish or even curvy at all.
> 
> His version evolved while he was doing it and ended up being a yellow-orange gradient (he even used the term correctly!) base and turqoise flames at the tip. It was tryly amazing, he even contoured the flames with brown very finely to make the stand out from the orange. He put a gloss coat (again, miniature paint) on it and it was seriously awesome.
> 
> I was superpleased but kinda depressed at my own fail, but he has promised to help me pick up acrylic paint (craftstore for me though, minipaints are expensive as all heck) and give me tips and pointers if I need them (though with as many tutorials that I watch, I think the hard part is knowing the right amount of water to get good consistency). He will also assist me in getting good tiny brushes. I'm very excited!


Awww, he's going to be your own personal art instructor.  That's fantastic!


----------



## Necromancer

Superlove81 said:


> I was superpleased but kinda depressed at my own fail, but he has promised to help me pick up acrylic paint (craftstore for me though, minipaints are expensive as all heck) and give me tips and pointers if I need them (though with as many tutorials that I watch, I think the hard part is knowing the right amount of water to get good consistency). *He will also assist me in getting good tiny brushes.* I'm very excited!


 
Good brushes will definitely help. Have fun and please post pics of your results.


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> Good brushes will definitely help. Have fun and please post pics of your results.


Yes, please post pics.  And maybe, just maybe, he will paint pics on your nails for you.  Show him some ideas from Robin Moses.  That might inspire him.


----------



## KathSummers

Cinderella nail art


----------



## pinkprincess777

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Cinderella nail art



That's amazing! Did you freehand it?


----------



## KathSummers

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> That's amazing! Did you freehand it?



No, my nail artist freehanded it. I love it sooo much!


----------



## pinkprincess777

KathSummers said:
			
		

> No, my nail artist freehanded it. I love it sooo much!



That's still very amazing looks beautiful!


----------



## KathSummers

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> That's still very amazing looks beautiful!



Thank you, she's amazing!


----------



## Foxfire

Some of my work.


----------



## jldbennett

KathSummers said:
			
		

> Cinderella nail art






			
				Foxfire said:
			
		

> Some of my work.



Gorgeous!! I'm so not artistic that way, but it's fun to try!


----------



## YouAreAlways

KathSummers said:


> Cinderella nail art



Oh WOW


----------



## rykgirl

On my friends' hands and mine.. Just some simple stuff..


----------



## jldbennett

Gelish You're Such a Sweet-Tart with a bit of simple sheer to hold the glitter in place. I love how it has a bit of shimmer, but you can't see it in my cruddy phone pics.

Camera on my phone, lamp light, no flash.

Left hand:





Right hand:




Stupid eczema is rearing it's ugly head again


----------



## rykgirl

Don't know why can't see my pics on other devices.. Here they are..


----------



## NanaSue

jldbennett said:


> Gelish You're Such a Sweet-Tart with a bit of simple sheer to hold the glitter in place. I love how it has a bit of shimmer, but you can't see it in my cruddy phone pics.
> 
> Camera on my phone, lamp light, no flash.
> 
> Stupid eczema is rearing it's ugly head again


 
It looks bright, summery, and playful.  I've never seen pieces of glitter which look like rings, It makes  your mani look different, unexpected.  I can't wear most greens or yellows.  But this looks good on you.  Btw, Silly Girl, if you hadn't said anything about the eczema, I wouldn't ever have noticed. Truthfully, I'm still not sure if I can actually see what you are referring to even after looking to see what you mean.  You look fine from here.  



rykgirl said:


> Don't know why can't see my pics on other devices.. Here they are..


 
Yup, that worked much better.  My fav pic for the shape of the nails is the first one. My fav for the design is the last one.  All of them show good creativity and a steady hand.  Good job!  Keep posting more pics.


----------



## jldbennett

NanaSue said:
			
		

> It looks bright, summery, and playful.  I've never seen pieces of glitter which look like rings, It makes  your mani look different, unexpected.  I can't wear most greens or yellows.  But this looks good on you.  Btw, Silly Girl, if you hadn't said anything about the eczema, I wouldn't ever have noticed. Truthfully, I'm still not sure if I can actually see what you are referring to even after looking to see what you mean.  You look fine from here.



It's barely noticeable on camera, but very noticeable in person  Glad you can't see it!

Yeah, I love these little embellishments. I found them at Sally's. I've also got some clay watermelon pieces and purple flowers to play around with. Waiting until I get tired of my current mani before I start playing with those  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## hunniesochic

jldbennett said:


> Gelish You're Such a Sweet-Tart with a bit of simple sheer to hold the glitter in place. I love how it has a bit of shimmer, but you can't see it in my cruddy phone pics.
> 
> Camera on my phone, lamp light, no flash.
> 
> Left hand:
> 
> View attachment 1710187
> 
> 
> 
> Right hand:
> 
> View attachment 1710188
> 
> 
> Stupid eczema is rearing it's ugly head again


such a fun color! love the design, too.


----------



## hunniesochic

rykgirl said:


> Don't know why can't see my pics on other devices.. Here they are..


Beautiful! I especially love the HK.


----------



## hunniesochic

KathSummers said:


> Cinderella nail art


Wow!


----------



## hunniesochic

Foxfire said:


> Some of my work.


Love your work.


----------



## rykgirl

Thanks ladies! Hoping to see more pics and get inspirations..


----------



## Necromancer

I used Konad plate S6 for this, and the colours are SpaRitual's Smart Cookie and Gold Digger.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

NanaSue said:
			
		

> It looks bright, summery, and playful.  I've never seen pieces of glitter which look like rings, It makes  your mani look different, unexpected.  I can't wear most greens or yellows.  But this looks good on you.  Btw, Silly Girl, if you hadn't said anything about the eczema, I wouldn't ever have noticed. Truthfully, I'm still not sure if I can actually see what you are referring to even after looking to see what you mean.  You look fine from here.
> 
> Yup, that worked much better.  My fav pic for the shape of the nails is the first one. My fav for the design is the last one.  All of them show good creativity and a steady hand.  Good job!  Keep posting more pics.



Isn't it funny (funny "hmmm" not funny "ha-ha!") how we all critique our perceived flaws do harshly? I see so many of us apologize for wobbly lines or this, that or the other thing, and then nobody else sees anything wrong. I say that every single one of us is perfect just as we are. Perfectly imperfect, and it makes us interesting and beautiful.


----------



## snfleur

Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny (funny "hmmm" not funny "ha-ha!") how we all critique our perceived flaws do harshly? I see so many of us apologize for wobbly lines or this, that or the other thing, and then nobody else sees anything wrong. I say that every single one of us is perfect just as we are. Perfectly imperfect, and it makes us interesting and beautiful.



I like your thinking !!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny (funny "hmmm" not funny "ha-ha!") how we all critique our perceived flaws do harshly? I see so many of us apologize for wobbly lines or this, that or the other thing, and then nobody else sees anything wrong. I say that every single one of us is perfect just as we are. Perfectly imperfect, and it makes us interesting and beautiful.



I agree!


----------



## irishlass1029

I did "space nails" today.


----------



## irishlass1029

Did a camo mani the other day...


----------



## OMGNails

I've been obsessing over matte pastels recently! You can see it here:

http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/matte-pastel-two-tone-nails.html

Really want to try this in stripes!


----------



## jldbennett

My hubby told me I had to cool it on the polish buying until I've worn every single untried. 

Well, that's 5 down, lmao!







Water marble with ChG Hawaiian Punch undies, marbled with ChG Spontaneous and Pool Party and Color Club Lazer Pink and Pucci-licious.

Hubby says I cheated  I say I didn't! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NanaSue

jldbennett said:


> My hubby told me I had to cool it on the polish buying until I've worn every single untried.
> 
> Well, that's 5 down, lmao!
> 
> Water marble with ChG Hawaiian Punch undies, marbled with ChG Spontaneous and Pool Party and Color Club Lazer Pink and Pucci-licious.
> 
> Hubby says I cheated  I say I didn't!


 
You absolutely did not cheat.  You simply outsmarted the one setting the rules by thinking outside of the box.  Cheating would have involved hiding some of your polishes, or lying about which ones had or had not already been tried.  Would he have objected if you had incorporated 2 untrieds into a funky french?  Probably not.  He's just sore you came up with finding a loophole he didn't think of early enough to close.  I think it was genius.  Tell him  you get extra points for being such an ingenious problem-solver and he should be grateful he has you as a wife since your problem-solving abilities have probably already benefitted him in many other ways.  Marriage is a partnership, we work as a team. Men will readily admit they are the physically stronger half of the team, but then get offended when it becomes obvious that the women are the mentally stronger.  They should be as grateful for our skills, and value and appreciate them, as we are for theirs.  You tell him NanaSue says so!


----------



## pinkprincess777

jldbennett said:
			
		

> My hubby told me I had to cool it on the polish buying until I've worn every single untried.
> 
> Well, that's 5 down, lmao!
> 
> Water marble with ChG Hawaiian Punch undies, marbled with ChG Spontaneous and Pool Party and Color Club Lazer Pink and Pucci-licious.
> 
> Hubby says I cheated  I say I didn't!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I agree with nanasue your a pretty smart cookie!!! Looks great too!


----------



## jldbennett

NanaSue said:


> You absolutely did not cheat.  You simply outsmarted the one setting the rules by thinking outside of the box.  Cheating would have involved hiding some of your polishes, or lying about which ones had or had not already been tried.  Would he have objected if you had incorporated 2 untrieds into a funky french?  Probably not.  He's just sore you came up with finding a loophole he didn't think of early enough to close.  I think it was genius.  Tell him  you get extra points for being such an ingenious problem-solver and he should be grateful he has you as a wife since your problem-solving abilities have probably already benefitted him in many other ways.  Marriage is a partnership, we work as a team. Men will readily admit they are the physically stronger half of the team, but then get offended when it becomes obvious that the women are the mentally stronger.  They should be as grateful for our skills, and value and appreciate them, as we are for theirs.  You tell him NanaSue says so!






pinkprincess777 said:


> I agree with nanasue your a pretty smart cookie!!! Looks great too!



Thanks guys   I think he's over it now.  He just wants me to slooooow it down so I will stop buying for a few weeks/months.  So it's time for me to be strong and cut it out!  I have some indies coming in waves over the next few weeks, so I'm hoping that will tide me over from the need to buy new pretties.  Think positive thoughts for me!!!!  This is gunna get messy!  Lol!! :giggles:


----------



## pinkprincess777

jldbennett said:
			
		

> Thanks guys   I think he's over it now.  He just wants me to slooooow it down so I will stop buying for a few weeks/months.  So it's time for me to be strong and cut it out!  I have some indies coming in waves over the next few weeks, so I'm hoping that will tide me over from the need to buy new pretties.  Think positive thoughts for me!!!!  This is gunna get messy!  Lol!! :giggles:



That's to funny! Its so hard not to buy every polish that looks gorgeous!


----------



## prettydagger

Progel Electric Pink, Progel Seafoam, and Gelish Snow Bunny mixed into both colors to pastel them up


----------



## pinkprincess777

I love that! Its really soft springy looking. Did you sponge it on?


----------



## prettydagger

Yes, I painted a little and then used a piece of a craft sponge paintbrush to soften it. 2 thin coats of each color helped blend it as well.


----------



## hunniesochic

irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> Did a camo mani the other day...



Nicely done!


----------



## hunniesochic

Excellent job!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

prettydagger said:
			
		

> Progel Electric Pink, Progel Seafoam, and Gelish Snow Bunny mixed into both colors to pastel them up



So beautiful. Love your work.


----------



## NanaSue

prettydagger said:


> Progel Electric Pink, Progel Seafoam, and Gelish Snow Bunny mixed into both colors to pastel them up


 
Very pretty.  And you are amazing for even having the energy to be getting that creative right now when you have been so busy.  Great job!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Nothing special compared to some of the amazing nails you ladies have!!! But here is my French mani of the day


----------



## NanaSue

LVoeShopping said:


> Nothing special compared to some of the amazing nails you ladies have!!! But here is my French mani of the day


Aww, how cute.


----------



## LVoeShopping

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Aww, how cute.



Thank you


----------



## Kapster

I recently decided to purchase a dotting tool, so I was playing around with it and used a stamping plate for the accent nail.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Kapster said:
			
		

> I recently decided to purchase a dotting tool, so I was playing around with it and used a stamping plate for the accent nail.



Too cute!


----------



## Kapster

LVoeShopping said:


> Too cute!


Thank you


----------



## Randomthreads

Kapster said:
			
		

> I recently decided to purchase a dotting tool, so I was playing around with it and used a stamping plate for the accent nail.



I really like the dots!  And do you recall which stamping plate?


----------



## NanaSue

Kapster said:


> I recently decided to purchase a dotting tool, so I was playing around with it and used a stamping plate for the accent nail.


Good imagination.


----------



## Kapster

(This is my first attempt at doing the "double quote" thing, so my apologies if it doesn't work properly!)

@randomthreads
i don't know which # offhand, but it's a bundle monster plate from the pack of 25.

@nanasue
thank you !


----------



## NanaSue

Kapster said:


> (This is my first attempt at doing the "double quote" thing, so my apologies if it doesn't work properly!)
> 
> @randomthreads
> i don't know which # offhand, but it's a bundle monster plate from the pack of 25.
> 
> @nanasue
> thank you !


You're welcome.  You can multi quote using the buttons on the lower right hand corner of the window containing the posts which you want to quote.  There are 3 buttons. The first is a blue oval with a picture of 2 white squares which says "Quote", when you place your cursor over it the message pops up which says "Reply With Quote". The 2nd button is a smaller blue oval with a picture of 2 white squares and a green circle, when you place your cursor over it the message pops up which says "Multi-Quote This Message". The 3rd is a small blue oval with a picture of a white square and a yellow pencil, when you place your cursor over it the message pops up which says "Quick Reply To This Message". When you want to quote multiple messages, click on the 2nd button on each of the messages which you want to quote, except for the last one. As you click on the 2nd button, the green dot will turn red. When you get to the last post which you want to quote, click on the first button. They will all appear in the box where you can then start replying to them. You can erase parts of the quotes, type your answers between the quotes, etc.


----------



## Kapster

NanaSue said:


> You're welcome.  You can multi quote using the buttons on the lower right hand corner of the window containing the posts which you want to quote.  There are 3 buttons. The first is a blue oval with a picture of 2 white squares which says "Quote", when you place your cursor over it the message pops up which says "Reply With Quote". The 2nd button is a smaller blue oval with a picture of 2 white squares and a green circle, when you place your cursor over it the message pops up which says "Multi-Quote This Message". The 3rd is a small blue oval with a picture of a white square and a yellow pencil, when you place your cursor over it the message pops up which says "Quick Reply To This Message". When you want to quote multiple messages, click on the 2nd button on each of the messages which you want to quote, except for the last one. As you click on the 2nd button, the green dot will turn red. When you get to the last post which you want to quote, click on the first button. They will all appear in the box where you can then start replying to them. You can erase parts of the quotes, type your answers between the quotes, etc.


Oh THANK YOU for the explanation!


----------



## beverly20024

Kapster said:


> I recently decided to purchase a dotting tool, so I was playing around with it and used a stamping plate for the accent nail.



That's amazing!


----------



## NanaSue

Kapster said:


> Oh THANK YOU for the explanation!


You are quite welcome.  I didn't know how to do any of those things when I first started on tpf.  I'm glad I was able to help.


----------



## pekie

I moustache u a question?! First time posting here, was a bit tricky doing my right hand one own.


----------



## Tereptah

Wow those are all really pretty!!!


----------



## NanaSue

very precise!


----------



## hunniesochic

Kapster said:
			
		

> I recently decided to purchase a dotting tool, so I was playing around with it and used a stamping plate for the accent nail.



Wow! Very nice. How long does it usually take for you to finish?


----------



## hunniesochic

pekie said:
			
		

> I moustache u a question?! First time posting here, was a bit tricky doing my right hand one own.



Haha this is too cute! The perfect mustache.


----------



## LVoeShopping

pekie said:
			
		

> I moustache u a question?! First time posting here, was a bit tricky doing my right hand one own.



I love this!


----------



## Kapster

beverly20024 said:


> That's amazing!



Thank you! 



pekie said:


> I moustache u a question?! First time posting here, was a bit tricky doing my right hand one own.



LOL! Adorable!!



hunniesochic said:


> Wow! Very nice. How long does it usually take for you to finish?



Thanks! It's actually REALLY easy. This was literally my first attempt at the dotting tool and I liked how it came out. I simply varied the amount of nail polish used on the tip of the tool to get different sized circles. (Kind of like pouring batter into a skillet to make pancakes -- just letting it spread out to the correct size!) I think each nail took me 2 minutes -- it went super fast.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Kapster said:
			
		

> I recently decided to purchase a dotting tool, so I was playing around with it and used a stamping plate for the accent nail.


I love it looks really neat  never would have thought of that design 



			
				pekie said:
			
		

> I moustache u a question?! First time posting here, was a bit tricky doing my right hand one own.



Very cute!


----------



## OMGNails

I've also been having fun with my new dotting tools! I did a pastel polka dot French manicure here 

http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/tutorial-polka-dot-french-manicure.html


----------



## Kapster

OMGNails said:


> I've also been having fun with my new dotting tools! I did a pastel polka dot French manicure here
> 
> http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/tutorial-polka-dot-french-manicure.html



How cute! Spring Bling


----------



## Madonna66

OMGNails said:


> I've also been having fun with my new dotting tools! I did a pastel polka dot French manicure here
> 
> http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/tutorial-polka-dot-french-manicure.html


Oh super cute ! I have only just received my dotting tool, and had red with white polka dots (aka Minnnie Mouse's dress) for a week! Then I needed to change but I did love it! Must try with the pastel french tip......


----------



## irishlass1029

My latest water marble - holo

a England Lady of the Lake, Color Club Clear and Nubar Reclaim


----------



## ash1183

irishlass1029 said:


> My latest water marble - holo
> 
> a England Lady of the Lake, Color Club Clear and Nubar Reclaim



I keep going back to your post to look at this! I LOVE it!


----------



## irishlass1029

ash1183 said:


> I keep going back to your post to look at this! I LOVE it!



Aw, thank you! &#9829;


----------



## pinkprincess777

irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> My latest water marble - holo
> 
> a England Lady of the Lake, Color Club Clear and Nubar Reclaim



That is SO pretty!!! I am not good at getting pretty designs like that with water marbling you did awesome!


----------



## moonlight67

This is design I did a few months ago... I just used opi nail polish and some stones! Did it for the Canucks during the playoffs! Hopefully you can see the pictures!


----------



## syd3

I haven't have any time to do much interesting lately, but here are a few I think are all from last summer. I'm awful about taking pics before I clean up around my nails 

All are my hands except the zebra, which I also did.


----------



## NanaSue

Love the one with the pearls!  What did you use?


----------



## CedricD

KathSummers said:


> Cinderella nail art



Wow that is seriously impressive!


----------



## syd3

NanaSue said:


> Love the one with the pearls!  What did you use?



I'm not sure :/ I know the gold is Tip Toe Gold Dust (Old Navy) and the glitter on the opposite nail is LA Girl Glitter Addict Nostalgic, but I can't figure out what the base of the other ones is. The closest thing I can find is Sinful Colors Gorgeous, but I don't think thats what it is.


----------



## AleksandraG

Hey everyone! My name is Aleksandra and I live in Barcelona...I have a blog with my nail art,  so I hope u check it  it's http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com ... I also have a facebook page, which is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989

I leave you here some of my nail designs you can also find some tutorials in my blog...hope u like it!

xx
Aleksandra


----------



## jaijai1012

AleksandraG said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! My name is Aleksandra and I live in Barcelona...I have a blog with my nail art,  so I hope u check it  it's http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com ... I also have a facebook page, which is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989
> 
> I leave you here some of my nail designs you can also find some tutorials in my blog...hope u like it!
> 
> xx
> Aleksandra



Omg I am speechless! Are you a surgeon by trade? I don't know anyone else with steadier hands than you! LoL
Amazing! My favorite one is the puzzle design!


----------



## AleksandraG

jaijai1012 said:


> Omg I am speechless! Are you a surgeon by trade? I don't know anyone else with steadier hands than you! LoL
> Amazing! My favorite one is the puzzle design!




 oooh thank u so much! i'm glad that u liked it..this puts a huuuge smile on my face)))) i have more in my blog and some tutorials

 thanks again and have a nice day!!! xx Aleksandra


----------



## Randomthreads

AleksandraG said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! My name is Aleksandra and I live in Barcelona...I have a blog with my nail art,  so I hope u check it  it's http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com ... I also have a facebook page, which is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989
> 
> I leave you here some of my nail designs you can also find some tutorials in my blog...hope u like it!
> 
> xx
> Aleksandra



Stunning work!  I liked you on Facebook to see what else you come up with!


----------



## AleksandraG

Randomthreads said:


> Stunning work!  I liked you on Facebook to see what else you come up with!



Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate it! hope not to disappoint you with my further designs

Have a nice day! xx
Aleksandra


----------



## pinkprincess777

AleksandraG said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! My name is Aleksandra and I live in Barcelona...I have a blog with my nail art,  so I hope u check it  it's http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com ... I also have a facebook page, which is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989
> 
> I leave you here some of my nail designs you can also find some tutorials in my blog...hope u like it!
> 
> xx
> Aleksandra



Wow! You are amazing! Love them all! I like how you write out your tutorials as well


----------



## NanaSue

Soooooo nice!  I saw some of your manis on the nail addicts thread and I came over here for the sole purpose of seeing if you posted here as well.  If you hadn't, I was going to give you the link to this thread. Because you absolutely HAD TO post here.  I'm very glad you did. I also like to look at magazine pics to get ideas for designs.


----------



## AleksandraG

pinkprincess777 said:


> Wow! You are amazing! Love them all! I like how you write out your tutorials as well



Thank you for your sweet words!!! That just makes my day! I'm very glad to hear that my tutorials can be useful  

xx
Aleksandra
http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989


----------



## AleksandraG

NanaSue said:


> Soooooo nice!  I saw some of your manis on the nail addicts thread and I came over here for the sole purpose of seeing if you posted here as well.  If you hadn't, I was going to give you the link to this thread. Because you absolutely HAD TO post here.  I'm very glad you did. I also like to look at magazine pics to get ideas for designs.



Oh that's very sweet of you!!! thank you! i think that magazines and all things around help to find an inspiration..i´ve revently made a small book with the things that inspire me i'm now preparing a new post in my blog 

xx
Aleksandra
http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989


----------



## AleksandraG

And here are my new reptile style nails  

See more nail art on http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com and http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989

xx
Aleksandra


----------



## kezza30

^^ Gorgeous!!

My first nail tape mani, in style for the Jubilee!!


----------



## NanaSue

AleksandraG said:


> And here are my new reptile style nails
> 
> See more nail art on http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com and http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989
> 
> xx
> Aleksandra


Check out my snakeskin mani on this thread at post #455.  I had a very cooperative snake who shed his (or her) skin in my front porch. I did a funky french using cut pieces of the actual snakeskin.  Let me know what you think of it.  I had alot of comments when I wore it.  People usually loved it and commented on how cool it looked, then would want to touch it and ask how I did it.  When the explanation came, however, there is where they divided. They either thought it was even more amazingly cool, or they literally jumped back in fear/disgust.  Expecially if they had already touched it before realizing it was real. It was quite entertaining.


----------



## syd3

NanaSue said:


> Check out my snakeskin mani on this thread at post #455.  I had a very cooperative snake who shed his (or her) skin in my front porch. I did a funky french using cut pieces of the actual snakeskin.  Let me know what you think of it.  I had alot of comments when I wore it.  People usually loved it and commented on how cool it looked, then would want to touch it and ask how I did it.  When the explanation came, however, there is where they divided. They either thought it was even more amazingly cool, or they literally jumped back in fear/disgust.  Expecially if they had already touched it before realizing it was real. It was quite entertaining.



Looks AWESOME!


----------



## NanaSue

syd3 said:


> Looks AWESOME!


Thank you. I used soak off gels, and wanted to see how long the mani would last but the texture got to me. I'm a picker. It lasted a week. But it was a good week.


----------



## jldbennett

AleksandraG said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Aleksandra and I live in Barcelona...I have a blog with my nail art,  so I hope u check it  it's http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com ... I also have a facebook page, which is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989
> 
> I leave you here some of my nail designs you can also find some tutorials in my blog...hope u like it!
> 
> xx
> Aleksandra



Gorgeous!  I love your tutorials, too.  Thanks for sharing!



kezza30 said:


> ^^ Gorgeous!!
> 
> My first nail tape mani, in style for the Jubilee!!



Oooh, pretty!  What colors did you use for the stripes?



NanaSue said:


> Check out my snakeskin mani on this thread at post #455.  I had a very cooperative snake who shed his (or her) skin in my front porch. I did a funky french using cut pieces of the actual snakeskin.  Let me know what you think of it.  I had alot of comments when I wore it.  People usually loved it and commented on how cool it looked, then would want to touch it and ask how I did it.  When the explanation came, however, there is where they divided. They either thought it was even more amazingly cool, or they literally jumped back in fear/disgust.  Expecially if they had already touched it before realizing it was real. It was quite entertaining.



LMAO!  Fantastic!!!!  I'm not sure I'd have the stomach to do it myself, but then again, what's the difference between having it on your nails vs having it on a purse or shoes.    It looks really cool, though!


----------



## NanaSue

jldbennett said:


> Gorgeous!  I love your tutorials, too.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, pretty!  What colors did you use for the stripes?
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!  Fantastic!!!!  I'm not sure I'd have the stomach to do it myself, but then again, what's the difference between having it on your nails vs having it on a purse or shoes.    It looks really cool, though!


I wish I had thought of that when people were acting so ewwww about it when they realized it was real.  They would have paid good money for a snakeskin purse or wallet, and not cringed when they touched it.  I did it after I had seen it mentioned on tpf, I believe by ferretkingdom. Then, I did a little of my own research on it before I attempted it on my own nails.  There was a tv interview about it saying how the salons charge $300 for a snakeskin mani in NY.  Mine was FREEEEEE!  Thanks to the snake.


----------



## AleksandraG

NanaSue said:


> Check out my snakeskin mani on this thread at post #455.  I had a very cooperative snake who shed his (or her) skin in my front porch. I did a funky french using cut pieces of the actual snakeskin.  Let me know what you think of it.  I had alot of comments when I wore it.  People usually loved it and commented on how cool it looked, then would want to touch it and ask how I did it.  When the explanation came, however, there is where they divided. They either thought it was even more amazingly cool, or they literally jumped back in fear/disgust.  Expecially if they had already touched it before realizing it was real. It was quite entertaining.



I say that it's amazingly cool!!! so I'd be a part of the first group of people...don't see any problem of wearing snakeskin on nails...it's a cool idea! i really like it  

xx


----------



## AleksandraG

jldbennett said:


> Gorgeous!  I love your tutorials, too.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! i'm glad you liked my tutorials


----------



## NanaSue

jldbennett said:


> LMAO! Fantastic!!!! I'm not sure I'd have the stomach to do it myself, but then again, what's the difference between having it on your nails vs having it on a purse or shoes.  It looks really cool, though!


 


AleksandraG said:


> I say that it's amazingly cool!!! so I'd be a part of the first group of people...don't see any problem of wearing snakeskin on nails...it's a cool idea! i really like it


 
Thank you. I enjoyed wearing it while I had it.  I thought the grey and black was a good color combo to keep it looking authentic, and dignified. Rather than the playfulness of the colorful manis.  However, I did get enough snakeskin from my generous contributor to do more manis.  Someone recently asked me if I was going to do another one and suggested I do the colors of the actual snake that shed the skin.  When the skin comes off, it is clear, slightly greyish.  But the snake itself is bright orange-red. I may try that in the future.


----------



## kezza30

jldbennett said:


> Gorgeous! I love your tutorials, too. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, pretty! What colors did you use for the stripes?
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Fantastic!!!! I'm not sure I'd have the stomach to do it myself, but then again, what's the difference between having it on your nails vs having it on a purse or shoes.  It looks really cool, though!


 
I used striping tape in red and blue, 10 rolls for 99p on ebay


----------



## ferretkingdom

SensatioNail heirloom lilac for the bass, Progel clean linen for the dots and deep abyss for the outline of the wing. I mixed up four of my Xirona pigments with simple sheer and filled each section of the butterfly wing in with a different color.  Unfortunately it's hard to see the irridescence in the pic

View attachment 1740882


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NanaSue

ferretkingdom said:


> SensatioNail heirloom lilac for the bass, Progel clean linen for the dots and deep abyss for the outline of the wing. I mixed up four of my Xirona pigments with simple sheer and filled each section of the butterfly wing in with a different color. Unfortunately it's hard to see the irridescence in the pic
> 
> View attachment 1740882


 
Ooooh, ferret, that's beautiful!  Where do the pigments come from? How did you come up with this? This is my new all time fav of your manis!!!


----------



## lindsaymomof5

ferretkingdom said:
			
		

> SensatioNail heirloom lilac for the bass, Progel clean linen for the dots and deep abyss for the outline of the wing. I mixed up four of my Xirona pigments with simple sheer and filled each section of the butterfly wing in with a different color.  Unfortunately it's hard to see the irridescence in the pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is sooooo......elegant. I love it.


----------



## ferretkingdom

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Ooooh, ferret, that's beautiful!  Where do the pigments come from? How did you come up with this? This is my new all time fav of your manis!!!



I got the Xirona pigments from DIY cosmetics. They are the same as the TKB travel to planetary sampler pigments. I've saw a mani like this a while back on a nail techs Facebook page and just had to try it. Hers was a shimmery hot pink for the base, I used the purple and added the irridescence to the wings. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## raiderette74

AleksandraG said:


> Oh that's very sweet of you!!! thank you! i think that magazines and all things around help to find an inspiration..i´ve revently made a small book with the things that inspire me i'm now preparing a new post in my blog


 
LOVE the reptile styles!


----------



## kezza30

I just bought myself some nail glitter dust, rhinestones and dotting tools for less than £5 and I can't wait to mess around with them when they come  I also got myself a small stamping set from China for £3.50


----------



## NanaSue

ferretkingdom said:


> I got the Xirona pigments from DIY cosmetics. They are the same as the TKB travel to planetary sampler pigments. I've saw a mani like this a while back on a nail techs Facebook page and just had to try it. Hers was a shimmery hot pink for the base, I used the purple and added the irridescence to the wings.


 
Did you draw the black on over the base color? Complete with the holes? Then paint within the holes with the pigmented colors?  How did you mix the colors?  So many questions!!!!


----------



## ferretkingdom

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Did you draw the black on over the base color? Complete with the holes? Then paint within the holes with the pigmented colors?  How did you mix the colors?  So many questions!!!!



Yeah I did two coats of the heirloom lilac, then drew the black and cured it too. The filled in the sections with the pigment. I just mixed a little of each pigment into drops of simple sheer

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## NanaSue

ferretkingdom said:


> Yeah I did two coats of the heirloom lilac, then drew the black and cured it too. The filled in the sections with the pigment. I just mixed a little of each pigment into drops of simple sheer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


It's fantabulous!  Thanx for the details, I will definitely keep it in mind to try some day.  You're an inspiration!


----------



## ash1183

My mani for the Queen's Jubilee.  Illamasqua Baptiste with Orly Tiara tips.


----------



## peasncarrots

I tried an ombre with pink and fuschia: 






Then I went to Sephora and tried out their 18k gold flake topcoat, as you can see from this hilariously blurry picture:


----------



## AleksandraG

My new french nails Oh là là  editing a tutorial now... xx

Aleksandra

http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989


----------



## kezza30

ash1183 said:


> My mani for the Queen's Jubilee.  Illamasqua Baptiste with Orly Tiara tips.


 
So pretty love the crown  I also went with a purple mani for this weekend  but no crowns lol Barry M Vivid Purple, Barry M Pink Iridescent in the corners and gold striping tape


----------



## pinkprincess777

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My mani for the Queen's Jubilee.  Illamasqua Baptiste with Orly Tiara tips.



I love it! Was just looking at it posted on sidewall of a blog


----------



## amyveg

AleksandraG said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! My name is Aleksandra and I live in Barcelona...I have a blog with my nail art,  so I hope u check it  it's http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com ... I also have a facebook page, which is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989
> 
> I leave you here some of my nail designs you can also find some tutorials in my blog...hope u like it!
> 
> xx
> Aleksandra






			
				ferretkingdom said:
			
		

> SensatioNail heirloom lilac for the bass, Progel clean linen for the dots and deep abyss for the outline of the wing. I mixed up four of my Xirona pigments with simple sheer and filled each section of the butterfly wing in with a different color.  Unfortunately it's hard to see the irridescence in the pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






			
				ash1183 said:
			
		

> My mani for the Queen's Jubilee.  Illamasqua Baptiste with Orly Tiara tips.






			
				peasncarrots said:
			
		

> I tried an ombre with pink and fuschia:
> 
> Then I went to Sephora and tried out their 18k gold flake topcoat, as you can see from this hilariously blurry picture:



Very beautiful nail art everyone!! You all have some talent!!!!


----------



## ash1183

kezza30 said:


> So pretty love the crown  I also went with a purple mani for this weekend  but no crowns lol Barry M Vivid Purple, Barry M Pink Iridescent in the corners and gold striping tape



I love it!!!!


----------



## NanaSue

EliSing said:


> Hello girls!
> A few pics from me:
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29526246/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29571536/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29575972/
> 
> 
> Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2POn1eGIYYc  you can see tutorial in steps.
> Here: http://elisinging.blogspot.de/  some other my ideas


I saw your nail art, WOW!  Impressive!  Someday I hope to be able to do nearly as well.


----------



## kezza30

I had an attempt at water marbling today on some spare nail wheel tips using various Barry M's to test out their ability and they worked out pretty good, plenty of time to fix a pattern and get it on the nail without drying out


----------



## kezza30

ash1183 said:


> I love it!!!!


 


EliSing said:


> Thank you NanaSue! Happy you like my things  You can make it i am sure!
> kezza 30, i just love that technique
> Some stamps nail designs from today and changing color ( mood ) polish:
> 
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29580824/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29578624/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29578685/


 
Thankyou! I am enjoying decorating my nails with more than just polish, just invested in some of those nail art pens, brushes and some decorations so I can do abit more than striping and do some of these cute designs i've seen

Love your art!!


----------



## irishlass1029

My Jubilee Mani


----------



## ash1183

kezza30 said:


> Thankyou! I am enjoying decorating my nails with more than just polish, just invested in some of those nail art pens, brushes and some decorations so I can do abit more than striping and do some of these cute designs i've seen
> 
> Love your art!!



Thanks! I look forward to seeing more of your nail art! I am not very good at nail art. I can manage stamping and gradients but no freehand or anything like that. I wish I could freehand but the art gene skipped my generation. LOL


----------



## kezza30

ash1183 said:


> Thanks! I look forward to seeing more of your nail art! I am not very good at nail art. I can manage stamping and gradients but no freehand or anything like that. I wish I could freehand but the art gene skipped my generation. LOL


 
LOL I am quite apt with brushes and pens already, I love to paint and draw, hopefully I can transfer my skills over or it can be a nice hot mess


----------



## irishlass1029

kezza30 said:


> LOL I am quite apt with brushes and pens already, I love to paint and draw, hopefully I can transfer my skills over or it can be a nice hot mess



I paint. But canvas-to-nail is NOT a conversion I was able to make - LOL!  Hard as I try my efforts usually end up a hot mess!


----------



## kezza30

irishlass1029 said:


> I paint. But canvas-to-nail is NOT a conversion I was able to make - LOL! Hard as I try my efforts usually end up a hot mess!


 My right hand ends up a hot mess with normal polish lol my left hand use is terrible. I will definately only be doing accent nails for a long time LOL


----------



## pinkprincess777

Galaxy nails with soak off gel polish and spectraflair topcoat. Hard to capture the spectraflair greatness 









Inspired by pixiepolish


----------



## Kapster

pinkprincess777 said:


> Galaxy nails with soak off gel polish and spectraflair topcoat. Hard to capture the spectraflair greatness
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745392
> 
> Inspired by pixiepolish



Looks great!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Kapster said:
			
		

> Looks great!



Thanks


----------



## NanaSue

pinkprincess777 said:


> Galaxy nails with soak off gel polish and spectraflair topcoat. Hard to capture the spectraflair greatness
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745392
> 
> Inspired by pixiepolish


Nice job!  They look pretty with the colors you chose.  Not just dark like some of them can get. I haven't tried that design idea yet. Papa Brian probably would like it, he likes all things having any thing to do with flying or outer space.


----------



## NanaSue

EliSing said:


> The only important thing to have nice nail art is to have the right tolls  Before i painted only with nail polishes and the result was not what i liked to be... So i decided to take acrylic paints and brushes and now all is so easy  I found a perfect site for all beauty stuff and cheap.
> My brushes: http://www.bornprettystore.com/15pc-nail-design-brush-dotting-drawing-p-439.html
> My color changing (mood) polishes: http://www.bornprettystore.com/color-changing-polish-c-268_106_182.html
> 
> And all is free worldwide shipping! I just love bornprettystore
> The results:
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29477562/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29450702/
> 
> Girls, if you want also you can use my coupon code for 5% off  ELIW21 till the end of the year. I am very happy with my new stuff, they give me so much new ideas, inspiration and all is much easy
> Hope that will be useful for you!


Again, your designs are amazing.  Thanks for the link to the nail art supplies.


----------



## kezza30

My first attempt at a proper water marbling.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Nice job!  They look pretty with the colors you chose.  Not just dark like some of them can get. I haven't tried that design idea yet. Papa Brian probably would like it, he likes all things having any thing to do with flying or outer space.


Thank you! My hubby really likes it too he said it looked like Aurora Borealis or Northern lights  When I seen pixie polish's version done with bright colors I had to do it, it was one of the first galaxy designs I really liked 




			
				kezza30 said:
			
		

> My first attempt at a proper water marbling.



This looks beautiful!


----------



## pinkprincess777

EliSing said:
			
		

> Thank you NanaSue for your kind words!
> I am playing a little with color changing polishes i just love them
> 
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29472144/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29460694/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29580824/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29584610/
> 
> pinkprincess777, very cute Galaxy nails



Thank you, your designs are very pretty!!! What is the brand of color changing polish?


----------



## OMGNails

My first attempt at a floral design 

http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/vintage-inspired-floral-nail-art.html


----------



## kelkoo89

kezza30 said:


> My first attempt at a proper water marbling.



This is amazing for a first attempt =)


----------



## NanaSue

kelkoo89 said:


> This is amazing for a first attempt =)


 
I agree!


----------



## raiderette74

pinkprincess777 said:


> galaxy nails with soak off gel polish and spectraflair topcoat. Hard to capture the spectraflair greatness
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1745392
> 
> inspired by pixiepolish


 

gorgeous!


----------



## Necromancer

kezza30 said:


> My first attempt at a proper water marbling.





OMGNails said:


> My first attempt at a floral design
> 
> http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/vintage-inspired-floral-nail-art.html



You both did a fab job, I like your designs.


----------



## Randomthreads

OMGNails said:
			
		

> My first attempt at a floral design
> 
> http://omgiloveyournails.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/vintage-inspired-floral-nail-art.html



Beautiful job on these!


----------



## AnnAnn99

Today I did a new pedi with FP Haute Taupe and FP Flecked with a water decal on one toe--it is a peacock feather.  The green flecks are more noticeable IRL.

Sorry about the shadow on one picture.


----------



## ash1183

Joe Fresh Khaki, Moss and Jade gradient. I &#9829; gradients.


----------



## chokmp

Had my pedicure done today.


----------



## NanaSue

chokmp said:


> Had my pedicure done today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751298


Amazing! And perfect for springtime!


----------



## chokmp

NanaSue said:


> Amazing! And perfect for springtime!


Thank you


----------



## NanaSue

EliSing said:


> Ashley, amazing pretty gradient! Love it
> chokmp, just perfect!
> 
> A few from me:
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29606258/
> http://www.album.bg/sing/images/29601768/
> View attachment 1753554


Very pretty, please keep posting the inspiring pics.


----------



## OMGNails

Aztec nail art, got there in the end! http://******/LksAm9


----------



## NanaSue

OMGNails said:


> Aztec nail art, got there in the end! http://******/LksAm9


Congrats!  I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## AnnAnn99

I love water decals.  I enjoy delicate flowers and butterflies usually on a pale neutral polish.  My first order for water decals was from a vendor in Asia and although it took a couple of months to receive my order, the cost was reasonable and the decals are lovely and easy to use.

Since then I have read a lot about DIY water decals using special paper. Recently I ordered some water decals from ebay and all but one set were DIY made with this special paper.  They are lovely but I have now completed my second application and I really do not like them at all.  My first application was a complete failure.  I applied them exactly like I always do (nail polish, fast dry top coat, time to dry, apply decals, another coat of fast dry top coat, time to dry).  My other decals have always lasted until I wanted to change them which is generally 7-14 days.  These DIY decals lifted up off the nail and partially flaked off.

My application tonight was also done my usual way.  Immediately after applying the fast dry top coat over the decals, one started lifting.  I  gently pressed in down using an orange wood stick and then I checked all the nails pressing and smoothing carefully.  Then I added another top coat.  They are looking good now but it took way too much work.  Also my original decals are always completely smooth and so thin that I cannot see or feel the edge of the decals.  The DIY ones are slightly lumpy and in some areas I can see the edge of the decal.

I am planning on redoing my mani either tomorrow night or Friday night.  I will do an update to let you know how they wear between now and then.

I was considering buying the paper to do these myself and if I had not experienced the easy-to-use decals I might have though it was a good product.  I would enjoy being able to create unique water decals but there is no way I would do it now.

If anyone would like to try the water decals using the DIY paper, PM me and I will send you some to try.  I will also include some of the good decals so you can see the difference in the application. It will give you the opportunity to see if you like the product before you invest in the supplies.  Obviously I have a limited number of decals so this offer is good until I run out.


----------



## fallenkathy

OMGNails said:


> Aztec nail art, got there in the end! http://******/LksAm9



Really cute and trendy! I like your color scheme too.


----------



## pinkprincess777

AnnAnn99 said:
			
		

> I love water decals.  I enjoy delicate flowers and butterflies usually on a pale neutral polish.  My first order for water decals was from a vendor in Asia and although it took a couple of months to receive my order, the cost was reasonable and the decals are lovely and easy to use.
> 
> Since then I have read a lot about DIY water decals using special paper. Recently I ordered some water decals from ebay and all but one set were DIY made with this special paper.  They are lovely but I have now completed my second application and I really do not like them at all.  My first application was a complete failure.  I applied them exactly like I always do (nail polish, fast dry top coat, time to dry, apply decals, another coat of fast dry top coat, time to dry).  My other decals have always lasted until I wanted to change them which is generally 7-14 days.  These DIY decals lifted up off the nail and partially flaked off.
> 
> My application tonight was also done my usual way.  Immediately after applying the fast dry top coat over the decals, one started lifting.  I  gently pressed in down using an orange wood stick and then I checked all the nails pressing and smoothing carefully.  Then I added another top coat.  They are looking good now but it took way too much work.  Also my original decals are always completely smooth and so thin that I cannot see or feel the edge of the decals.  The DIY ones are slightly lumpy and in some areas I can see the edge of the decal.
> 
> I am planning on redoing my mani either tomorrow night or Friday night.  I will do an update to let you know how they wear between now and then.
> 
> I was considering buying the paper to do these myself and if I had not experienced the easy-to-use decals I might have though it was a good product.  I would enjoy being able to create unique water decals but there is no way I would do it now.
> 
> If anyone would like to try the water decals using the DIY paper, PM me and I will send you some to try.  I will also include some of the good decals so you can see the difference in the application. It will give you the opportunity to see if you like the product before you invest in the supplies.  Obviously I have a limited number of decals so this offer is good until I run out.



Are the diy ones the same texture as temporary tattoos?


----------



## AnnAnn99

pinkprincess777 said:


> Are the diy ones the same texture as temporary tattoos?



I don't know as I have never seen temporary tattoos.  They are very thin but I found them more difficult to get smooth and without "wrinkles".


----------



## pinkprincess777

AnnAnn99 said:
			
		

> I don't know as I have never seen temporary tattoos.  They are very thin but I found them more difficult to get smooth and without "wrinkles".



Oh ok temporary tattoos are thin but hard to straighten out as well thanks for your response


----------



## kezza30

I finally got my nail pens, brushes and glitter, gonna be looking for some cute art to try out that's simple too lol


----------



## kezza30

My nail art pens came today so of course off with my polish so I could try these out



I tried strawberry nails using a youtube tutorial  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgi3pwDKhDA



My efforts, my left hand








and my right hand as well for once, abit sloppy


----------



## syd3

pinkprincess777 said:


> Are the diy ones the same texture as temporary tattoos?



Well this has me thinking...what would happen if you tried putting a temp tattoo on your nail? Hmmm


----------



## Randomthreads

kezza30 said:
			
		

> My nail art pens came today so of course off with my polish so I could try these out
> 
> I tried strawberry nails using a youtube tutorial  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgi3pwDKhDA
> 
> My efforts, my left hand
> 
> and my right hand as well for once, abit sloppy



You did a great job and those are really cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

syd3 said:
			
		

> Well this has me thinking...what would happen if you tried putting a temp tattoo on your nail? Hmmm



That's what I have used before  with clear coat on top lasted pretty good only left them for a couple days not sure how Long they could last


----------



## NanaSue

pinkprincess777 said:


> That's what I have used before  with clear coat on top lasted pretty good only left them for a couple days not sure how Long they could last


ferretkingdom had posted previously about making homemade temporary tatoos on special paper which would enable you to make an image of just about anything. I believe there's a tutorial about it using pics of butterflies.


----------



## NanaSue

Of course, the post and tutorial is showing how to use it in the application of nail art.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Of course, the post and tutorial is showing how to use it in the application of nail art.



Yep thats right its on morenailpolish.blogspot.com


----------



## ferretkingdom

syd3 said:
			
		

> Well this has me thinking...what would happen if you tried putting a temp tattoo on your nail? Hmmm






			
				pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Yep thats right its on morenailpolish.blogspot.com



Yup I got the idea from morenailpolish. I stole one of DD's temp tattoos and tried it. It lasted great under my SOG topcoat. I'd applied it over a completed mani and just added another layer of topcoat. I still need to get some paper and try making my own.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## kezza30

Randomthreads said:


> You did a great job and those are really cute!


 
Thankyou 

Just got 125 variod fimo rods, animals and fruit. Dunno why I didn't get these before, they look so cute


----------



## AleksandraG

Today I made this tv screen nail design...after 1.5 hours this is a result hope u like it! xx

Aleksandra

http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989


----------



## NanaSue

AleksandraG said:


> Today I made this tv screen nail design...after 1.5 hours this is a result hope u like it! xx
> 
> Aleksandra
> 
> http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989


Good job.  You have some very creative ideas.


----------



## ash1183

Laser Beams!! Done with striping tape.


----------



## AleksandraG

NanaSue said:


> Good job.  You have some very creative ideas.



Thank you!


----------



## intrigue

Your ombre came out so nice! I have tried it and can't seem to get it right...mind if I ask how you got it to look so nice??



peasncarrots said:


> I tried an ombre with pink and fuschia:


----------



## AnnAnn99

AleksandraG said:


> Today I made this tv screen nail design...after 1.5 hours this is a result hope u like it! xx
> 
> Aleksandra
> 
> http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989



This is very nice.



intrigue said:


> Your ombre came out so nice! I have tried it and can't seem to get it right...mind if I ask how you got it to look so nice??
> 
> 
> 
> peasncarrots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried an ombre with pink and fuschia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this very much.
Click to expand...


----------



## pinkprincess777

AleksandraG said:
			
		

> Today I made this tv screen nail design...after 1.5 hours this is a result hope u like it! xx
> 
> Aleksandra
> 
> http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989


Great idea! Congrats on your feature in Nail Pro!



			
				ash1183 said:
			
		

> Laser Beams!! Done with striping tape.



Looks great!


----------



## kezza30

AleksandraG said:


> Today I made this tv screen nail design...after 1.5 hours this is a result hope u like it! xx
> 
> Aleksandra
> 
> http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nails-Friendly-Zone/262096427195989


 
Brilliant 



ash1183 said:


> Laser Beams!! Done with striping tape.


 
I tried this but the black gooped over my lined, I think I must have layered it to thick but this looks great!!


----------



## peasncarrots

intrigue said:


> Your ombre came out so nice! I have tried it and can't seem to get it right...mind if I ask how you got it to look so nice??


Thanks! I followed the steps in this article: http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2012/04/gradient-nails-picture-tutorial.html. It's quite an easy technique to master


----------



## NanaSue

intrigue said:


> Your ombre came out so nice! I have tried it and can't seem to get it right...mind if I ask how you got it to look so nice??
> 
> 
> 
> peasncarrots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried an ombre with pink and fuschia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it turned out nice. It looks like the new mood polishes.
Click to expand...


----------



## intrigue

peasncarrots said:


> Thanks! I followed the steps in this article: http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2012/04/gradient-nails-picture-tutorial.html. It's quite an easy technique to master



thank you! i will definitely need to try it...


----------



## AleksandraG

kezza30 said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Thank u!


----------



## AleksandraG

AnnAnn99 said:


> This is very nice.
> 
> 
> Thank u


----------



## ash1183

kezza30 said:


> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this but the black gooped over my lined, I think I must have layered it to thick but this looks great!!



Try again! If I can do it then ANYBODY can do it! And thanks!


----------



## pinkprincess777

4th of July mani with Gelish and Holo Glitter Fireworks were harder than I thought they would be lol


----------



## kezza30

Does anyone use the acrylic paints for their art? I want to get some to make it easier, polish is to light and thinnish but can't really find answers wether I cann use that on my natural nails


----------



## AnnAnn99

kezza30 said:


> Does anyone use the acrylic paints for their art? I want to get some to make it easier, polish is to light and thinnish but can't really find answers wether I cann use that on my natural nails



Polish nails first and then use acrylic paint.  Finish with top coat.


----------



## kezza30

AnnAnn99 said:


> Polish nails first and then use acrylic paint. Finish with top coat.


 
Thankyou!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

kezza30 said:


> Does anyone use the acrylic paints for their art? I want to get some to make it easier, polish is to light and thinnish but can't really find answers wether I cann use that on my natural nails



I use it all the time.  You don't even have to use polish first just put down a basecoat. Robin Moses is the master of acrylic paints and nail art you should check out her YouTube Videos! Make sure you thin it out first too.  If the paint is really thick it will be hard to maneuver and cause you quite a bit of cracking and undue distress. I have a couple abstract designs on YT where I also use acrylics too. HTH's

Here's some of my more recent nail art...


----------



## kezza30

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I use it all the time. You don't even have to use polish first just put down a basecoat. Robin Moses is the master of acrylic paints and nail art you should check out her YouTube Videos! Make sure you thin it out first too. If the paint is really thick it will be hard to maneuver and cause you quite a bit of cracking and undue distress. I have a couple abstract designs on YT where I also use acrylics too. HTH's
> 
> Here's some of my more recent nail art...


 
There great! Thanks I tried googling but it kept showing fake nails so it's good to know I can use them too


----------



## AnnAnn99

I did a SOG mani about 10 days ago using 1 coat of ProGel Paris Rose and 1 coat of Gelish IWLGB (a pink and blue shimmer top coat).  Then I added water decals and RNP dots.  I removed the RNP and decals today and added new ones. Dots are done with WNW Blue Moon. My dots are still not the best, but it is something different and I like it.


----------



## NanaSue

Awww, how sweet! And your dots are fine.  Your mani reminds me of a country picnic with a gingham tablecloth. Laundry on the line gently swaying in the breeze.  Fresh air and good company.  A nice country day.


----------



## AnnAnn99

NanaSue said:


> Awww, how sweet! And your dots are fine.  Your mani reminds me of a country picnic with a gingham tablecloth. Laundry on the line gently swaying in the breeze.  Fresh air and good company.  A nice country day.



Thanks.  I think it is the combination of plaid and dots with butterflies and hearts.  It does read country.  I need to keep doing dots to get better at doing them.


----------



## laulaulin

I did the Turquoise and Gold Stone nail art from http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/06/turquoise-gold/ and I really like how it turned out!


----------



## le girl

Some polka dots and leopard spots, pretty basic but two of my favourite techniques!







Essie Mint Candy Apple, Models Own Utopia, China Glaze Ray-diant, Models Own Black Nail Art Pen







Essie Navigate Her, Models Own Matt Black


----------



## le girl

laulaulin said:


> I did the Turquoise and Gold Stone nail art from http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/06/turquoise-gold/ and I really like how it turned out!



I LOVE this idea, I hadn't seen that post on TBD so thank you! I definitely trying this


----------



## Kapster

le girl said:


> Some polka dots and leopard spots, pretty basic but two of my favourite techniques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Mint Candy Apple, Models Own Utopia, China Glaze Ray-diant, Models Own Black Nail Art Pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Navigate Her, Models Own Matt Black



So cute -- I especially love the polka dots!


----------



## i<3handbags

Minnie Mouse done with dotting tools.


----------



## jaijai1012

le girl said:
			
		

> Some polka dots and leopard spots, pretty basic but two of my favourite techniques!
> 
> Essie Mint Candy Apple, Models Own Utopia, China Glaze Ray-diant, Models Own Black Nail Art Pen
> 
> Essie Navigate Her, Models Own Matt Black



I love the leopard! What kind of tools do you need to make the leopard print? Thanks!


----------



## jldbennett

i<3handbags said:
			
		

> Minnie Mouse done with dotting tools.



Oooooooooh! I'm totally going to pedi that for the Disney trip I'm taking next month!  So cute!!!


----------



## NanaSue

laulaulin said:


> I did the Turquoise and Gold Stone nail art from http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/06/turquoise-gold/ and I really like how it turned out.


 


le girl said:


> Some polka dots and leopard spots, pretty basic but two of my favourite techniques!
> Essie Mint Candy Apple, Models Own Utopia, China Glaze Ray-diant, Models Own Black Nail Art Pen
> Essie Navigate Her, Models Own Matt Black


 


i<3handbags said:


> Minnie Mouse done with dotting tools.


 

Excellent job, ladies!  And thank you for sharing the pics. They are inspiring!  laulaulin, thank you also for sharing the link.


----------



## pinkprincess777

le girl said:
			
		

> Some polka dots and leopard spots, pretty basic but two of my favourite techniques!
> 
> Essie Mint Candy Apple, Models Own Utopia, China Glaze Ray-diant, Models Own Black Nail Art Pen
> 
> Essie Navigate Her, Models Own Matt Black






			
				i<3handbags said:
			
		

> Minnie Mouse done with dotting tools.



Very cute!


----------



## AnnAnn99

Love the manis.  Great work.


----------



## laulaulin

OMG!  I am going crazy with love for all these polka dots...seriously amazing!! SO CUTE!


----------



## musicjunkie5

le girl said:


> Some polka dots and leopard spots, pretty basic but two of my favourite techniques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Mint Candy Apple, Models Own Utopia, China Glaze Ray-diant, Models Own Black Nail Art Pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Navigate Her, Models Own Matt Black



Love the leopard!!!


----------



## Aurora B

laulaulin said:


> I did the Turquoise and Gold Stone nail art from http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/06/turquoise-gold/ and I really like how it turned out!


Beautiful hands and nails! Manicure is great, too 



i<3handbags said:


> Minnie Mouse done with dotting tools.


So cute


----------



## Madonna66

i<3handbags said:


> Minnie Mouse done with dotting tools.


Toooo cute! Will add the Minnie to my next polka dot mani ( I love the red and white dots too!).


----------



## le girl

Thanks everyone! 



jaijai1012 said:


> I love the leopard! What kind of tools do you need to make the leopard print? Thanks!



Thanks, I actually used a dotting tool!


----------



## cindylouaz

i<3handbags said:


> Minnie Mouse done with dotting tools.



 love your nails!


----------



## OMGNails

Galaxy nail art  really fun to do!

http://omgiloveyournails.com/nail-art/space-galaxy-nail-art/


----------



## jaijai1012

le girl said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Thanks, I actually used a dotting tool!



Thanks!


----------



## jaijai1012

OMGNails said:
			
		

> Galaxy nail art  really fun to do!
> 
> http://omgiloveyournails.com/nail-art/space-galaxy-nail-art/



Cute! How do you make the nebulas?


----------



## kezza30

Practicing my favourite youtube videos and 2 way pens on my nail wheel, just a little reminder of what I want to try in the future without looking videos back up 






Ordered 10 more so maybe I can start thinking of some other ideas of my own


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

kezza30 said:


> Practicing my favourite youtube videos and 2 way pens on my nail wheel, just a little reminder of what I want to try in the future without looking videos back up
> 
> 
> Ordered 10 more so maybe I can start thinking of some other ideas of my own



This is a very good idea!  I have lots of ideas so I just write them down on post it's and leave them until I have time but actually creating them out on a nail wheel prior might make my task a bit easier!


----------



## pinkprincess777

OMGNails said:
			
		

> Galaxy nail art  really fun to do!
> 
> http://omgiloveyournails.com/nail-art/space-galaxy-nail-art/



Really cute!


----------



## OMGNails

jaijai1012 said:


> Cute! How do you make the nebulas?



Thanks! I used a little piece of makeup sponge and layered on the different colours. You should try it!


----------



## kezza30

VeryStylishGirl said:


> This is a very good idea! I have lots of ideas so I just write them down on post it's and leave them until I have time but actually creating them out on a nail wheel prior might make my task a bit easier!


 
Thanks, I constantly lose notes and forget about my saved faces so this reminds me much better as well as trying them out, I never leave black long enough and it smudges that reminds me to leave it longer now, trial and error


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

My latest creation for the upcoming holiday!  If anyone is interested in recreating it I have a tutorial on my Youtube and blog! Happy pre-4th ladies!


----------



## ferretkingdom

My fourth of July mani

Gelish waterfield base, gelish good gossip and gelish wiggle fingers wiggle thumbs for tips. The silver "stars and stripes" is OPI Axxium DS radiance. 

With flash. 
View attachment 1780012


Without flash. 
View attachment 1780013


----------



## pinkprincess777

ferretkingdom said:
			
		

> My fourth of July mani
> 
> Gelish waterfield base, gelish good gossip and gelish wiggle fingers wiggle thumbs for tips. The silver "stars and stripes" is OPI Axxium DS radiance.
> 
> With flash.
> 
> Without flash.



Thats so pretty! And unique!


----------



## QueenDom

VeryStylishGirl said:
			
		

> My latest creation for the upcoming holiday!  If anyone is interested in recreating it I have a tutorial on my Youtube and blog! Happy pre-4th ladies!



Oh my goodness! I love this! When I get home from the hospital I fully intend on copying you!


----------



## pinkprincess777

VeryStylishGirl said:
			
		

> My latest creation for the upcoming holiday!  If anyone is interested in recreating it I have a tutorial on my Youtube and blog! Happy pre-4th ladies!



This is very pretty I just love your nails!


----------



## CedricD

kezza30 said:


> Practicing my favourite youtube videos and 2 way pens on my nail wheel, just a little reminder of what I want to try in the future without looking videos back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered 10 more so maybe I can start thinking of some other ideas of my own


Wow! Just amazing!


----------



## laulaulin

My first water marble attempt - for the Fourth of July!  I wasn't born Canadian...I am from good old Minnesota, USA.











It actually turned out ok (except for the pinky) so that was surprising.

I used a-England Perceval, Order of the Garter, and Morgan Le Faye.


----------



## jldbennett

laulaulin said:


> My first water marble attempt - for the Fourth of July!  I wasn't born Canadian...I am from good old Minnesota, USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually turned out ok (except for the pinky) so that was surprising.
> 
> I used a-England Perceval, Order of the Garter, and Morgan Le Faye.



Oooooh, pretty!  Great job on your first marble!  They're sooooo much work but look so great once done.  Btw, I love how you used a-England polishes for the 4th of July.  Hah!  Nice irony!


----------



## laulaulin

jldbennett said:


> Oooooh, pretty!  Great job on your first marble!  They're sooooo much work but look so great once done.  Btw, I love how you used a-England polishes for the 4th of July.  Hah!  Nice irony!



I hope they don't mind being put to use in the colonies!


----------



## jldbennett

laulaulin said:


> I hope they don't mind being put to use in the colonies!


----------



## Necromancer

laulaulin said:


> My first water marble attempt - for the Fourth of July!  I wasn't born Canadian...I am from good old Minnesota, USA.



They turned out really well. Love it.


----------



## Necromancer

I think I forgot to post these pics when I did them not too long ago:


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

ferretkingdom said:


> My fourth of July mani
> 
> Gelish waterfield base, gelish good gossip and gelish wiggle fingers wiggle thumbs for tips. The silver "stars and stripes" is OPI Axxium DS radiance.
> 
> With flash.
> View attachment 1780012
> 
> 
> Without flash.
> View attachment 1780013


This is adorable! 



QueenDom said:


> Oh my goodness! I love this! When I get home from the hospital I fully intend on copying you!


Thank you sweetness! I hope you are doing ok coming from the hospital 
 


pinkprincess777 said:


> This is very pretty I just love your nails!


Thank you luv! I'm definitely a die-hard fan of my squared nails.  The minute they start rounding out I clip them back down to square 



laulaulin said:


> My first water marble attempt - for the Fourth of July!  I wasn't born Canadian...I am from good old Minnesota, USA.
> 
> It actually turned out ok (except for the pinky) so that was surprising.
> 
> I used a-England Perceval, Order of the Garter, and Morgan Le Faye.


This is lovely!  Good job on the marbling especially considering it was a first attempt.  I know mine didn't turn out so hot the first time I tried .  I have a mega girl crush on your fingers dear.  They are long and extremely elegant!



Necromancer said:


> I think I forgot to post these pics when I did them not too long ago:



This is AMAZING! I have to try this technique soon!


----------



## laulaulin

VeryStylishGirl said:


> This is lovely!  Good job on the marbling especially considering it was a first attempt.  I know mine didn't turn out so hot the first time I tried .  I have a mega girl crush on your fingers dear.  They are long and extremely elegant



 Thank you


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> I think I forgot to post these pics when I did them not too long ago:


Beautiful!  Both of them are designs I would like to try some time.


----------



## kristiwashere

laulaulin said:


> My first water marble attempt - for the Fourth of July!  I wasn't born Canadian...I am from good old Minnesota, USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually turned out ok (except for the pinky) so that was surprising.
> 
> I used a-England Perceval, Order of the Garter, and Morgan Le Faye.



Well holy crap, that looks awesome! The shimmer in the A Englands take it up a notch!

Here's one of the few nail arts I've ever done. It's super dorky, haha:


----------



## kristiwashere

And one more - do gradients count as nail art? This was my first gradient, and honestly the best one I've done so far (I did a neon gradient yesterday that... was terrible):






**edit to add colors:
Zoya Arizona (orange)
OPI Kiss Me On My Tulips (pink)
Zoya Kristi (red)


----------



## NanaSue

kristiwashere said:


> And one more - do gradients count as nail art? This was my first gradient, and honestly the best one I've done so far (I did a neon gradient yesterday that... was terrible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **edit to add colors:
> Zoya Arizona (orange)
> OPI Kiss Me On My Tulips (pink)
> Zoya Kristi (red)


This is sooo pretty. The choice of colors AND the application are very nice.  And yes, imo, gradients constitute nail art.  Anything that involves more creativity and skill than just applying one color on a nail means that person reached out to unleash their artistic side.  Go ahead and give yourself the credit, your gradient mani is gorgeous!


----------



## Superlove81

Oh yes, as difficult as it sometimes is to achieve a smooth pretty gradient they are definitely nail art! I love orange, this is so nice and summery!


----------



## NanaSue

I agree, they can be quite difficult. Sometimes they end up looking like stripes instead of gradient.  In fact, Kristi, how did you get them looking so nice?


----------



## kristiwashere

NanaSue said:


> I agree, they can be quite difficult. Sometimes they end up looking like stripes instead of gradient.  In fact, Kristi, how did you get them looking so nice?



I have no idea! lol
Well I used a makeup sponge (the wedge ones). I did Arizona first, did a QDTC and let it dry 30 minutes, THEN did the gradient, so maybe that helped. And I think the colors I chose were just *perfect* for each other. Every gradient I've tried since seems too have that "line" where it doesn't quite blend. Honestly, I have to credit the polishes - it was my first try, beginner's luck!


----------



## NanaSue

Well, you did a great job.  Beginners luck and all.


----------



## kezza30

laulaulin said:


> My first water marble attempt - for the Fourth of July! I wasn't born Canadian...I am from good old Minnesota, USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually turned out ok (except for the pinky) so that was surprising.
> 
> I used a-England Perceval, Order of the Garter, and Morgan Le Faye.


 


Necromancer said:


> I think I forgot to post these pics when I did them not too long ago:


 


kristiwashere said:


> And one more - do gradients count as nail art? This was my first gradient, and honestly the best one I've done so far (I did a neon gradient yesterday that... was terrible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **edit to add colors:
> Zoya Arizona (orange)
> OPI Kiss Me On My Tulips (pink)
> Zoya Kristi (red)


 


VeryStylishGirl said:


> My latest creation for the upcoming holiday! If anyone is interested in recreating it I have a tutorial on my Youtube and blog! Happy pre-4th ladies!


 


ferretkingdom said:


> My fourth of July mani
> 
> Gelish waterfield base, gelish good gossip and gelish wiggle fingers wiggle thumbs for tips. The silver "stars and stripes" is OPI Axxium DS radiance.
> 
> With flash.
> View attachment 1780012
> 
> 
> Without flash.
> View attachment 1780013


 
Everyone has such amazing skills 

here's my newest one, using a dotting tool the largest for cherries and two way pens for the stalks. I actually got the idea after finding cherry false nails on ebay but I don't have enough nail for the french tip part so it's just cherries lol I really like this


----------



## Jujuma

I don't have any nail art to show but I have a question for you all. I love this




But am too chicken, plus I think one reason it looks good is because her hands are so dark. I was thinking of doing a pedi in hot pink (OPI Shorts Story or the new Essie one) or dank lavender. If I wanted to do an accent toe in met silver on each foot which toe would you pick? The big one? Thanks for any answers. I've been debating this for 3 weeks and now I really need a pedi so please help. I'm so weird, picking nail colors is next to impossible for me, so many beautiful choices!


----------



## Kapster

Jujuma said:


> I don't have any nail art to show but I have a question for you all. I love this
> 
> View attachment 1783118
> 
> 
> But am too chicken, plus I think one reason it looks good is because her hands are so dark. I was thinking of doing a pedi in hot pink (OPI Shorts Story or the new Essie one) or dank lavender. If I wanted to do an accent toe in met silver on each foot which toe would you pick? The big one? Thanks for any answers. I've been debating this for 3 weeks and now I really need a pedi so please help. I'm so weird, picking nail colors is next to impossible for me, so many beautiful choices!



Oh my gosh - a 3 week internal struggle? You know nail polish isn't permanent, right? You can always take it off if you don't like it  

I do accent nails all the time and I have super pale skin. Accent nails look great on everyone!

For a pedi, I would probably paint the "pointer toe" (is that how one refers to the toe next to the big toe?) as the accent. BUT you could also paint your big toe silver and then use the pink or lavender almost like a French tip, so that it still matches with your other toes. 

It's fun to experiment, though!


----------



## NanaSue

I paint my big toe as the accent toe. If there is any nail art on my pedi, it will be on that toe. However, I do always do something to tie it in with the other toes. One idea is as stated above, to use the color on the tip of the big toe that matches the rest of the toes. The opposite of that is to do the big toe in silver, for instance, then do a very thin line of french tip with the silver on the tips of the other toes with using the other colors as their base color.


----------



## Jujuma

Thank you. That's a really good idea. I've always wanted to do a bright pink (base) and orange (line) French too. I dion't know why I'm so indecisive in this area, weird.


----------



## Necromancer

Current mani is SpaRitual Sharp with black stripes and rhinestones:


----------



## pinkprincess777

Tie Dye nail art and "water paint" nail art. Placed dots of gel polish then a drop of alcohol in each drop of polish to thin/spread out the color.


----------



## kenseysimone

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Current mani is SpaRitual Sharp with black stripes and rhinestones:



So pretty


----------



## QueenDom

Striping tape mani, I have so much respect for you ladies that do intricate patterns with this stuff, just doing stripes took me forever!


----------



## kenseysimone

QueenDom said:
			
		

> Striping tape mani, I have so much respect for you ladies that do intricate patterns with this stuff, just doing stripes took me forever!



Love that.


----------



## Samarium

Hmm I have a lot on my blog.

Here are some favs


----------



## intrigue

Not quite as fancy as some of the art on this thread but here is my art....


----------



## NanaSue

pinkprincess777 said:


> Tie Dye nail art and "water paint" nail art. Placed dots of gel polish then a drop of alcohol in each drop of polish to thin/spread out the color.


 
How creative!



QueenDom said:


> Striping tape mani, I have so much respect for you ladies that do intricate patterns with this stuff, just doing stripes took me forever!


 
I love the stripes you used. They have alot of depth due to the design on them. It gives an exotic look to a mani that would be rather simple otherwise. You did great!



Samarium said:


> Hmm I have a lot on my blog.
> 
> Here are some favs


 
I like the last one with the rainbow colors and the black squiggly lines best. How did you do the lines?



intrigue said:


> Not quite as fancy as some of the art on this thread but here is my art....


 
You did fine.  The stripes are well placed and you even got creative by putting the stripes differently on each nail.  As you look at tutorials and see the ideas of the ladies here, you will get more and more ideas.  You may as well accept it, you are now hooked.


----------



## Samarium

NanaSue said:


> How creative!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the stripes you used. They have alot of depth due to the design on them. It gives an exotic look to a mani that would be rather simple otherwise. You did great!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the last one with the rainbow colors and the black squiggly lines best. How did you do the lines?
> 
> 
> 
> You did fine.  The stripes are well placed and you even got creative by putting the stripes differently on each nail.  As you look at tutorials and see the ideas of the ladies here, you will get more and more ideas.  You may as well accept it, you are now hooked.



The lines are from I *think* a Cheeky Stamping plate!


----------



## pinkprincess777

QueenDom said:
			
		

> Striping tape mani, I have so much respect for you ladies that do intricate patterns with this stuff, just doing stripes took me forever!


Well your time paid off! Looks perfect really like the color combo!



			
				Samarium said:
			
		

> Hmm I have a lot on my blog.
> 
> Here are some favs


Your very creative looks beautiful! 



			
				intrigue said:
			
		

> Not quite as fancy as some of the art on this thread but here is my art....



I think it looks great!


----------



## kelkoo89

QueenDom said:


> Striping tape mani, I have so much respect for you ladies that do intricate patterns with this stuff, just doing stripes took me forever!



this is cool, I love how you've done the glitter as the bottom layer instead of the top!



Samarium said:


> Hmm I have a lot on my blog.
> 
> Here are some favs



That first one is AWESOME. Reminds me of a crime scene =P



intrigue said:


> Not quite as fancy as some of the art on this thread but here is my art....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788031



It may not be fancy but it's really cute! Sometimes simple is the best way to go.


----------



## kezza30

My try at Leopard print


----------



## intrigue

kelkoo89 said:


> this is cool, I love how you've done the glitter as the bottom layer instead of the top!
> 
> 
> 
> That first one is AWESOME. Reminds me of a crime scene =P
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be fancy but it's really cute! Sometimes simple is the best way to go.


thank you


----------



## Pinup_gal

Did these remind me of sprinkles n jam donuts first post on purse btw  x


----------



## i<3handbags

kezza30 said:


> My try at Leopard print



Cute!!


----------



## jldbennett

Pinup_gal said:


> Did these remind me of sprinkles n jam donuts first post on purse btw  x



Welcome!  And preeeeettty!


----------



## Pinup_gal

Eyeballs  bit dodgy x


----------



## ash1183

Orly Green Apple and Frolic needle marble


----------



## bjaneshek

Samarium said:


> Hmm I have a lot on my blog.
> 
> Here are some favs



Can I just say that I love your blog!  Your splatter mani has always been one of my faves.


----------



## irishlass1029

ash1183 said:


> Orly Green Apple and Frolic needle marble



Love it!


----------



## irishlass1029

My feeble attempt at a beach theme


----------



## NanaSue

irishlass1029 said:


> My feeble attempt at a beach theme
> 
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/391237_10151014510353397_1169908417_n.jpg


I love the colors you used.  Be patient with yourself, you're doing fine and it will continue to get easier.  At least that's what I keep telling myself so I don't get discouraged.....


----------



## Samarium

bjaneshek said:


> Can I just say that I love your blog!  Your splatter mani has always been one of my faves.



Thank you!


----------



## Necromancer

irishlass1029 said:


> My feeble attempt at a beach theme
> 
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/391237_10151014510353397_1169908417_n.jpg



For your first time, I think it's pretty good. I've seen professional jobs nowhere near as nice as yours. I like the background colours you chose. I always seem to choose yellows and oranges (like I did *here*), but those colours you used work really well. I may steal them. :greengrin:


----------



## ash1183

irishlass1029 said:


> My feeble attempt at a beach theme
> 
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/391237_10151014510353397_1169908417_n.jpg



That is NOT feeble, that is awesome!


----------



## Necromancer

Simple but blingy - CND #309 'Secret Rendevouz' with Essie Luxeffects 'Set In Stone'.


----------



## i<3handbags

Star Trek Insignia


----------



## crushgoil

i<3handbags said:
			
		

> Star Trek Insignia



Love it!


----------



## i<3handbags

crushgoil said:


> Love it!



Thanks!


----------



## itsGalice

This is very simple tutorial how to create fresh everyday look on your nails. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGhwOoVn-CI


----------



## kezza30

My first flower attempt.. daisies


----------



## crushgoil

kezza30 said:
			
		

> My first flower attempt.. daisies



So cute! Great job


----------



## Klutzyhands

i<3handbags said:


> Star Trek Insignia



I love it!!!

I did fruit nails last week:


----------



## AnnAnn99

Very nice manis!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Simple but blingy - CND #309 'Secret Rendevouz' with Essie Luxeffects 'Set In Stone'.


Love the bling 



			
				i<3handbags said:
			
		

> Star Trek Insignia


Very cool!




			
				kezza30 said:
			
		

> My first flower attempt.. daisies


Wow great job!



			
				Klutzyhands said:
			
		

> I love it!!!
> 
> I did fruit nails last week:



Nice detail work! Very pretty!


----------



## pinkprincess777

My attempt at ocean wave / beach nails  got my matte glitters in mail just before I finished so had to put them on my thumb lol


----------



## crushgoil

First time ever using a nail art brush


----------



## kristiwashere

Here's another gradient I did, using Illamasqua Stance, Verity Deep Violet, and Cult Nails Nevermore:






I loveeeee how it turned out.


----------



## intrigue

kristiwashere said:
			
		

> Here's another gradient I did, using Illamasqua Stance, Verity Deep Violet, and Cult Nails Nevermore:
> 
> I loveeeee how it turned out.



Wow came out amazing! I've tried this and it looked awful I couldn't get the gradient to look nice


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristiwashere said:
			
		

> Here's another gradient I did, using Illamasqua Stance, Verity Deep Violet, and Cult Nails Nevermore:
> 
> I loveeeee how it turned out.



Wow thats amazingly perfect!


----------



## amyveg

kristiwashere said:


> Here's another gradient I did, using Illamasqua Stance, Verity Deep Violet, and Cult Nails Nevermore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loveeeee how it turned out.



Gasp!!!  That is just drool-worthy!!!



crushgoil said:


> First time ever using a nail art brush





pinkprincess777 said:


> My attempt at ocean wave / beach nails  got my matte glitters in mail just before I finished so had to put them on my thumb lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797689





Klutzyhands said:


> I love it!!!
> 
> I did fruit nails last week:





kezza30 said:


> My first flower attempt.. daisies



Lovely artwork everyone! I wish I was half as talented!!!


----------



## polishprincess

i'm just getting started with my nail art but i did a mani today


----------



## polishprincess

polishprincess said:


> i'm just getting started with my nail art but i did a mani today


 

sorry let me try again
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=4996E003BECE58FD!173&authkey=!AM4Qjo410Do75xA


----------



## Klutzyhands

kristiwashere said:


> Here's another gradient I did, using Illamasqua Stance, Verity Deep Violet, and Cult Nails Nevermore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loveeeee how it turned out.



That is just gorgeous perfection, i love it!
Did anyone do batman nail art? I would love to see it! I love me some geeky nail art.


----------



## i<3handbags

kristiwashere said:


> Here's another gradient I did, using Illamasqua Stance, Verity Deep Violet, and Cult Nails Nevermore:
> 
> I loveeeee how it turned out.



Love this!


----------



## pinkprincess777

polishprincess said:
			
		

> sorry let me try again
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=4996E003BECE58FD!173&authkey=!AM4Qjo410Do75xA



You did good its cute!


----------



## polishprincess

pinkprincess777 said:


> You did good its cute!


 

thanks  it's actually wearing pretty well too but i'm already thinking of changing it


----------



## pinkprincess777

polishprincess said:
			
		

> thanks  it's actually wearing pretty well too but i'm already thinking of changing it



I have the same problem wanting to change my nails all the time


----------



## ash1183

Megan Miller Foxy with WnW Chrome Precious Petals


----------



## Necromancer

^ I love it, it looks fab.

Twig by SpaRitual with black outline:


----------



## crushgoil

ash1183 said:
			
		

> Megan Miller Foxy with WnW Chrome Precious Petals



Sooo awesome!!


----------



## laulaulin

Necromancer said:


> ^ I love it, it looks fab.
> 
> Twig by SpaRitual with black outline:



OMG this is amazing...so chic and perfect.  How did you do that!

My galaxy manicure:


----------



## Necromancer

laulaulin said:


> OMG this is amazing...so chic and perfect.  How did you do that!
> 
> My galaxy manicure:



That looks cool.
I already had two coats of Twig on for a few days, so that's what I started with. I used a thin brush and drew around the edges with black polish, then tidied it up by filling it in with another coat of Twig, then a top coat to even things out.


----------



## kezza30

ash1183 said:


> Megan Miller Foxy with WnW Chrome Precious Petals


 
This is pretty, wish I could stamp my attempt was really lame I should try again



Necromancer said:


> ^ I love it, it looks fab.
> 
> Twig by SpaRitual with black outline:


 
This is really  nice 


laulaulin said:


> OMG this is amazing...so chic and perfect. How did you do that!
> 
> My galaxy manicure:


 
Brilliant galaxy mani


----------



## irishlass1029

ash1183 said:


> Megan Miller Foxy with WnW Chrome Precious Petals



Love it!


----------



## ferretkingdom

ash1183 said:
			
		

> Megan Miller Foxy with WnW Chrome Precious Petals






			
				Necromancer said:
			
		

> ^ I love it, it looks fab.
> 
> Twig by SpaRitual with black outline:






			
				laulaulin said:
			
		

> OMG this is amazing...so chic and perfect.  How did you do that!
> 
> My galaxy manicure:



Great job ladies!  Those are all beautiful


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> Simple but blingy - CND #309 'Secret Rendevouz' with Essie Luxeffects 'Set In Stone'.



How beautiful!



Necromancer said:


> ^ I love it, it looks fab.
> 
> Twig by SpaRitual with black outline:



This is AH-MAZE-ING!



ferretkingdom said:


> Great job ladies!  Those are all beautiful



Ditto!


----------



## MartialNailArt

So that's a site I created with the Designs I come up with  
Please let me know what you think! 
http://martialnailart.jimdo.com/


----------



## joy&lv

I first attempt to do a shredded masking mani.
Wet 'n Wild Chrome collection


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

My last few mani's - I do tend to post in the indie thread since a lot of my nail art these days incorporates indie brands but I do have other polish loves...clearly 


























And today's mani well one half...since my hands never match


----------



## crushgoil

VeryStylishGirl said:
			
		

> My last few mani's - I do tend to post in the indie thread since a lot of my nail art these days incorporates indie brands but I do have other polish loves...clearly
> 
> And today's mani well one half...since my hands never match



So very impressive! Just wow


----------



## pinkprincess777

MartialNailArt said:
			
		

> So that's a site I created with the Designs I come up with
> Please let me know what you think!
> http://martialnailart.jimdo.com/






			
				joy&lv said:
			
		

> I first attempt to do a shredded masking mani.
> Wet 'n Wild Chrome collection






			
				VeryStylishGirl said:
			
		

> My last few mani's - I do tend to post in the indie thread since a lot of my nail art these days incorporates indie brands but I do have other polish loves...clearly
> 
> And today's mani well one half...since my hands never match



These are all gorgeous!


----------



## ash1183

kezza30 said:


> This is pretty, wish I could stamp my attempt was really lame I should try again
> 
> 
> 
> This is really  nice
> 
> 
> Brilliant galaxy mani



Thanks!!


----------



## ash1183

irishlass1029 said:


> Love it!



Thank you! &#9829;


----------



## ash1183

Zoya Designers and Divas Doticure


----------



## ash1183

Zoya Designers Collection Fishtail Mani


----------



## Sassydarlings

cute nail arts!! i like every pic shared on this page!! .. 
@joy&lv: how did you avoid the nail polish from sticking to your cuticles?
does anybody know how to do it?..
btw, i'd like to share some of mine too.^__^


----------



## ash1183

Zoya Ray with FeiFei gradient/accent nail


----------



## Hurrem1001

OMG, I am so jealous at how amazing your nail art is....all of you. I wish! Here's some of my recent stuff, sorry about the pics, I have the shakes:


----------



## pinkprincess777

coachlover1000 said:
			
		

> OMG, I am so jealous at how amazing your nail art is....all of you. I wish! Here's some of my recent stuff, sorry about the pics, I have the shakes:



These are wonderful!  I'm loving the black nail and silver swirl as well as the fishy one!!


----------



## Kapster

coachlover1000 said:


> OMG, I am so jealous at how amazing your nail art is....all of you. I wish! Here's some of my recent stuff, sorry about the pics, I have the shakes:



Wow, these are beautiful!


----------



## Randomthreads

coachlover1000 said:
			
		

> OMG, I am so jealous at how amazing your nail art is....all of you. I wish! Here's some of my recent stuff, sorry about the pics, I have the shakes:



Love these!  You are so creative at coming up with different designs with dots and gems.  But my fave is the goldfishy!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Thank you! That's so sweet! Honestly, a lot of the designs I get from Youtube, blogs, nail art sites, etc. I wish I could say they were my ideas, but for the most part, they aren't!


----------



## Littleblackdot

My favourite so fair. helloKitty inspired nails.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Olympic Nails
Silhouette nails inspired by nailpro.tumbler.com




Thumb is the torch, middle finger supposed to 2012 in Gold but hard to see


----------



## crushgoil

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Olympic Nails
> Silhouette nails inspired by nailpro.tumbler.com
> 
> Thumb is the torch, middle finger supposed to 2012 in Gold but hard to see



Very cool! I love Olympics seasons


----------



## pinkprincess777

crushgoil said:
			
		

> Very cool! I love Olympics seasons



Thank you  me too!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Love, love, love these!


----------



## ellief

Littleblackdot said:


> View attachment 1812192
> 
> 
> My favourite so fair. helloKitty inspired nails.



So cute!  Where did you get the bows?


----------



## ash1183

My bright swirl explosion!


----------



## tutucute

heres some of mine and a video with more:













*Video for more nail art below:*


----------



## Necromancer

crazy paving design:


----------



## pinkprincess777

Necromancer said:
			
		

> crazy paving design:



Ok how did you do this? Very cool!


----------



## pinkprincess777

tutucute said:
			
		

> heres some of mine and a video with more:
> 
> Video for more nail art below:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5DMQHj9XuQ">YouTube Link</a>



Great art! Like the video


----------



## m3rma1d

Just finished my first monarch mani... I'm pretty pleased with it 

(sorry for dirt on my hands, I was also repotting African violets whilst painting nails LOL)


----------



## inhisboxers

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Just finished my first monarch mani... I'm pretty pleased with it



Cute


----------



## crushgoil

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Just finished my first monarch mani... I'm pretty pleased with it
> 
> (sorry for dirt on my hands, I was also repotting African violets whilst painting nails LOL)



Love love love!! I really want to try this sometime


----------



## Kapster

m3rma1d said:


> Just finished my first monarch mani... I'm pretty pleased with it
> 
> (sorry for dirt on my hands, I was also repotting African violets whilst painting nails LOL)



This turned out really well. Can't believe it was your first attempt!


----------



## pinkprincess777

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Just finished my first monarch mani... I'm pretty pleased with it
> 
> (sorry for dirt on my hands, I was also repotting African violets whilst painting nails LOL)



Very pretty!


----------



## Necromancer

Olympic nails - Team Aussie


----------



## crushgoil

Necromancer said:
			
		

> Olympic nails - Team Aussie



I love that!!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks. It's a bit of fun for the Olympics.


----------



## Sunrize

m3rma1d said:


> Just finished my first monarch mani... I'm pretty pleased with it


I really like that! I'm always interested in art that looks great on shorter nails, thanks for sharing.  All you ladies are so talented! Love your posts


----------



## ash1183

My Dandy Nails NOTD - Come Out and Play & Look Around Explosion

















And my Dandy Nails Like Disco Lemonade gradient over Catrice Forget-Me-Not (on my "wrong hand") LOL!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My Dandy Nails NOTD - Come Out and Play & Look Around Explosion



This is so pretty! Did you free hand or use tape?


----------



## Deleted member 377724

I did a little floral design today with a 3d bow on my ring finger~ It was my first time making an acrylic bow so I'm really happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## tigerrlily

I'm still trying out different ideas/techniques so I only have a handful

stamping





tape










splatter




lol, this one was fun but I messed it up


----------



## tigerrlily

gradient















leopard spots


----------



## jaijai1012

tigerrlily said:
			
		

> gradient
> 
> leopard spots



So pretty! For the gradient, does the first color have to be dry before sponging on the 2nd color?
Also, how do you draw on the spots? With a toothpick? Thanks for your help! I'm new to nail art. :giggles:


----------



## crushgoil

tigerrlily said:
			
		

> gradient
> 
> leopard spots



I'm loving all of your nail art! I think the a England gradient one is catching my eye the most


----------



## Kapster

tigerrlily said:


> I'm still trying out different ideas/techniques so I only have a handful
> 
> stamping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> splatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, this one was fun but I messed it up



Wow, these are great! I love the black and gold tape mani -- definitely going to try that one myself.


----------



## tigerrlily

jaijai1012 said:


> So pretty! For the gradient, does the first color have to be dry before sponging on the 2nd color?
> Also, how do you draw on the spots? With a toothpick? Thanks for your help! I'm new to nail art. :giggles:



Yes! It makes it so much easier/smoother to have your base be dry. Either use a quick dry or wait til the next day.

And for my spots, I used a bobby pin for the large spots and a toothpick for the outlines. There are several video/photo tutorials  - but it's basically a non-circular blob with the outside edge enhanced in places.


----------



## pinkprincess777

tigerrlily said:
			
		

> gradient
> 
> leopard spots



Your gradients are amazing! They look so smooth!


----------



## inhisboxers

crushgoil said:
			
		

> I'm loving all of your nail art! I think the a England gradient one is catching my eye the most



Gorge on the a-England one which polish is the mini used for the gradient?


----------



## Necromancer

More Olympic themed nails - Aussie green and gold:


----------



## Necromancer

My toes with tear drop shaped rhinestones to make a big flower:


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> My toes with tear drop shaped rhinestones to make a big flower:


 
Awww, how sweet!


----------



## Sunrize

Necromancer said:


> My toes with tear drop shaped rhinestones to make a big flower:


So pretty!  I do a lot of hiking/sandals.. do you find that the stones stay on well?  I'm thinking that if regular nail polish wears off when rubbed against the sandal, then the stones would too.  But I love this look for toes that are not abused too much.  Your work is extraordinary, Necro!


----------



## crushgoil

Necromancer said:
			
		

> More Olympic themed nails - Aussie green and gold:



Very nice!!


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks, guys.



Sunrize said:


> So pretty!  I do a lot of hiking/sandals.. do you find that the stones stay on well?  I'm thinking that if regular nail polish wears off when rubbed against the sandal, then the stones would too.  But I love this look for toes that are not abused too much.  Your work is extraordinary, Necro!



Thank you very much, that's sweet of  you to say that.
As for this design, I've had it on for exactly a week now. It's winter here in Australia, so I've been wearing closed shoes a lot as it's been a little too cool for open toe shoes or sandals. I also walk and jog with the dog every morning, and I've yet to lose a stone. Mind you, I do have three coats of a thick  top coat on (EzyFlow Fast Finish), so that helps a lot, it's like they're set in concrete. I'll probably put another coat on over the weekend...it keeps the stones on and keeps the glitter shiny. They will fall off though, and I reckon if I went and did a day of hiking, there'd probably be a few missing by the end off the day.


----------



## Kapster

Necromancer said:


> More Olympic themed nails - Aussie green and gold:



Very cute! Have you been doing a different Olympic design each day?

This reminded me of an article I read the other day -- well it's basically a photogallery of the female swimmers' various mani designs!
http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/the-nails-of-womens-olympic-swimming


----------



## Necromancer

Thanks for the compliment.



Kapster said:


> Very cute! Have you been doing a different Olympic design each day?
> 
> This reminded me of an article I read the other day -- well it's basically a photogallery of the female swimmers' various mani designs!
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/the-nails-of-womens-olympic-swimming



Not every day, just when the mood strikes me. 
Thanks for the link to the fun nails.


----------



## Llisa

Necromancer said:


> More Olympic themed nails - Aussie green and gold:


Nice job! I always try to do it, but i can't do it well. I need to see the videos at youtube many times every time. I think i need some practice.


----------



## ginax78

Beautiful, do u do this yourself or do u visit a nail spa?


----------



## kezza30

Awesome art everyone


----------



## hotpinkaurora

I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.


----------



## allyabe22

hotpinkaurora said:
			
		

> I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.



This is so cute!!!


----------



## Sunrize

hotpinkaurora said:


> I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.


Or Confetti.. what fun!


----------



## fendifemale

kezza30 said:


> Awesome art everyone


Keeyoot!


----------



## ellief

hotpinkaurora said:


> I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.




Love this!  It looks like a confetti cupcake!


----------



## hotpinkaurora

ellief said:


> Love this!  It looks like a confetti cupcake!


Well, now I want a cupcake.


----------



## Sunrize

Llisa said:


> Nice job! I always try to do it, but i can't do it well. I need to see the videos at youtube many times every time. I think i need some practice.


Hi Lisa, I practice on a white pad paper. It helps me to 'loosen up' and get the swirls, petals - even straight lines looking good before I attack the nails. Remember when you were first learning how to draw letters, how you practiced the curves, lines etc. Same difference


----------



## ash1183

My checkerboard mani with a England Lady of the Lake


----------



## Sunrize

Ashley, I adore your talent! * Your website is very cool, love it*


----------



## kezza30

hotpinkaurora said:


> I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.


 


ash1183 said:


> My checkerboard mani with a England Lady of the Lake


 
Lovely mani's


fendifemale said:


> Keeyoot!


 
Thankyou


----------



## NanaSue

kezza30 said:


> Lovely mani's
> 
> 
> Thankyou


 
Do I see a lop-eared rabbit in your avatar photo?


----------



## ash1183

kezza30 said:


> Lovely mani's



Thank you!!


----------



## ash1183

hotpinkaurora said:


> I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.



SO cute!!!


----------



## Llisa

hotpinkaurora said:


> I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.


So cute! I think it's a nice design for this hot summer. Did you do it by yourself or in a nail spa? I want to learn~


----------



## hotpinkaurora

Thank you! (=

I used my dotting tools.  They have different sizes, so I varied the size and color, starting with the bigger dots first and kind of gradiented (not a word) them out to the free edge. Super easy, usually the only kind of nail art I can do on both hands, haha.


----------



## Necromancer

*hotpinkaurora*, I love it, it looks so festive and fun.


----------



## KathSummers

My holiday mani, the flowers and parrot are hand painted by my nail artist


----------



## kezza30

NanaSue said:


> Do I see a lop-eared rabbit in your avatar photo?


 
Yes that's my 5.5 year old lop Casper


----------



## NanaSue

KathSummers said:


> My holiday mani, the flowers and parrot are hand painted by my nail artist


 
Yes, nail artist appears to be the correct term.  There iis more skill there than your average nail tech.  It looks great.



kezza30 said:


> Yes that's my 5.5 year old lop Casper


 
That's very old in rabbit years.  You obviously are doing a fantastic job caring for him.  My father used to raise rabbits.  There were times we had as many as 400 at a time.  Yet he knew every one of them as individuals.  My daughter currently has a 4yr old mini.  His name..............are you ready for the level of creativity and thought that went into this?...................is "Bunny".


----------



## crushgoil

KathSummers said:
			
		

> My holiday mani, the flowers and parrot are hand painted by my nail artist



Wow that's some impressive art


----------



## Kapster

KathSummers said:


> My holiday mani, the flowers and parrot are hand painted by my nail artist



Oh my gosh - this is incredible!


----------



## pinkprincess777

KathSummers said:
			
		

> My holiday mani, the flowers and parrot are hand painted by my nail artist



Wow thats amazing talent! I would so go to your nail artist!!!


----------



## wMichelleh

- been trying to make panda nails. heres the result


----------



## kezza30

NanaSue said:


> Yes, nail artist appears to be the correct term. There iis more skill there than your average nail tech. It looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> That's very old in rabbit years. You obviously are doing a fantastic job caring for him. My father used to raise rabbits. There were times we had as many as 400 at a time. Yet he knew every one of them as individuals. My daughter currently has a 4yr old mini. His name..............are you ready for the level of creativity and thought that went into this?...................is "Bunny".


 
Lol awww bless, that's so cute That is ALOT of bunnies. I have 6 rabbits ranging from 6 to barely  3 months old! I've had Casper since he was 5 weeks old, he's practically part of the furniture here


----------



## kezza30

KathSummers said:


> My holiday mani, the flowers and parrot are hand painted by my nail artist


 
Woah that is awesome, the parrot is some nail art so smooth.


----------



## Klutzyhands

wMichelleh said:


> - been trying to make panda nails. heres the result



Cute pandas!!




hotpinkaurora said:


> I did this a little while back, reminds me of a little boy's circus themed bedroom in retrospect haha.



very nice doticure




tigerrlily said:


> gradient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard spots



those are all awesome, especially the gradients.



tigerrlily said:


> I'm still trying out different ideas/techniques so I only have a handful
> 
> stamping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> splatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, this one was fun but I messed it up



these are all fantastic!

I had on Mermaid's dream, so I wanted to a twist on a half moon manicure. I wanted the half moons to look like a mermaid's shell bra.
It didn't turn out quite right, what do you guys think? Any advice? I want to try again.


----------



## wMichelleh

Ying & Yang nail..  First try.


----------



## wMichelleh

Ying & Yang nail.. First try :b


----------



## wMichelleh

Klutzyhands said:


> Cute pandas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice doticure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are all awesome, especially the gradients.
> 
> 
> 
> these are all fantastic!
> 
> I had on Mermaid's dream, so I wanted to a twist on a half moon manicure. I wanted the half moons to look like a mermaid's shell bra.
> It didn't turn out quite right, what do you guys think? Any advice? I want to try again.


cute!!


----------



## Nateirelav

My self painted yellow to blue gradient w sunflower stickers.


----------



## pinkprincess777

wMichelleh said:
			
		

> - been trying to make panda nails. heres the result


Cute!



			
				Klutzyhands said:
			
		

> I had on Mermaid's dream, so I wanted to a twist on a half moon manicure. I wanted the half moons to look like a mermaid's shell bra.
> It didn't turn out quite right, what do you guys think? Any advice? I want to try again.



I think it turned out great!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> My self painted yellow to blue gradient w sunflower stickers.



Great gradient!


----------



## wMichelleh

pinkprincess777 said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> I think it turned out great!


Thank you so much


----------



## wMichelleh

Nateirelav said:


> My self painted yellow to blue gradient w sunflower stickers.



really beautiful!


----------



## wMichelleh

Is this forum totally dead?


----------



## kelkoo89

wMichelleh said:


> Is this forum totally dead?



Not at all! Where is it you're from? I find it does get quiet during the day where I am (uk) due to a majority of the members here being american!


----------



## Ashesela

Please ignore the horribly dry skin D:: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I did this : D


----------



## Ashesela

I did this one.


----------



## Ashesela

Again, sorry about the dry skin:


----------



## jaijai1012

Ashesela said:
			
		

> I did this one.



Wow! How did you do that?


----------



## Ashesela

jaijai1012 said:


> Wow! How did you do that?



I use nail polish and then for the design I used acrylic craft paint : D.


----------



## kristchun

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> My self painted yellow to blue gradient w sunflower stickers.



Oh I love this!! What brand are the stickers?


----------



## kristchun

This is an acrylic painted sunflower


----------



## Ashesela

kristchun said:


> This is an acrylic painted sunflower
> 
> View attachment 1829471



Ayiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii that is so freaking cute!! :'D


----------



## kristchun

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Ayiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii that is so freaking cute!! :'D



Why thank ya very much


----------



## wMichelleh

kelkoo89 said:


> Not at all! Where is it you're from? I find it does get quiet during the day where I am (uk) due to a majority of the members here being american!



I am from Denmark


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Please ignore the horribly dry skin D::
> I did this : D






			
				Ashesela said:
			
		

> I did this one.



All of your mani's are Gorgeous!  I would love to know how to do a flower like these!!!


----------



## Necromancer

A few of the manis I've done whilst The Olympics has been on:


----------



## Ashesela

pinkprincess777 said:


> All of your mani's are Gorgeous!  I would love to know how to do a flower like these!!!



Thank you so much!!! :'D  I use small (cheap!!) brushes that I clip to size and try to make something decent.


----------



## Ashesela

Necromancer said:


> A few of the manis I've done whilst The Olympics has been on:



These are really lovely!!


----------



## Ashesela

I made this


----------



## crushgoil

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Please ignore the horribly dry skin D::
> I did this : D



That is TDF


----------



## Ashesela

crushgoil said:


> That is TDF


Thank you so much!!! :'D


----------



## kristiwashere

Not the most complicated nail art, but here we go:





Illamasqua Nomad with Jade Holograficos Mystic Gold for Vs (used nail striping tape to make the outline). Wish I had outlined the Vs with black, but I lost my striper


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> A few of the manis I've done whilst The Olympics has been on:


 
My fav is the metallic one.  Very nice.



Ashesela said:


> I made this


 
You are very talented!!!  I wish I could paint flowers like that!



kristiwashere said:


> Not the most complicated nail art, but here we go:
> Illamasqua Nomad with Jade Holograficos Mystic Gold for Vs (used nail striping tape to make the outline). Wish I had outlined the Vs with black, but I lost my striper


 
I checked out your blog - I liked it.  Don't worry, your mani doesn't look like it is missing anything.  The holo glitter takes center stage!


----------



## Ashesela

NanaSue said:


> My fav is the metallic one.  Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very talented!!!  I wish I could paint flowers like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I checked out your blog - I liked it.  Don't worry, your mani doesn't look like it is missing anything.  The holo glitter takes center stage!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ashesela

Weird Freehand:


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand over Nerd Lacquer Don't Blink:


----------



## springmama

kristiwashere said:
			
		

> Not the most complicated nail art, but here we go:
> 
> Illamasqua Nomad with Jade Holograficos Mystic Gold for Vs (used nail striping tape to make the outline). Wish I had outlined the Vs with black, but I lost my striper



This is a stunning combo!


----------



## angl2b

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Please ignore the horribly dry skin D::
> I did this : D



This is gorgeous!


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristiwashere said:
			
		

> Not the most complicated nail art, but here we go:
> 
> Illamasqua Nomad with Jade Holograficos Mystic Gold for Vs (used nail striping tape to make the outline). Wish I had outlined the Vs with black, but I lost my striper


I think it turned out great! Reminds me of a cats eye very pretty 



			
				Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand over Nerd Lacquer Don't Blink:



Freehand really?! Your crazy talented that face looks so difficult!


----------



## Ashesela

Thank you both so much!!!


----------



## NanaSue

Ashesela said:


> Freehand over Nerd Lacquer Don't Blink:


 


pinkprincess777 said:


> Freehand really?! Your crazy talented that face looks so difficult!


 

Very talented!  Creepy, but talented.  How did you make the other nails look like marble?


----------



## Ashesela

NanaSue said:


> Very talented!  Creepy, but talented.  How did you make the other nails look like marble?



I used acrylic paint to make the design


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand:


----------



## jaijai1012

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



Hi Ashesela! Not just this awesome design, but usually on average long does it take you to do your nails from start to finish?


----------



## Nateirelav

kristchun said:
			
		

> Oh I love this!! What brand are the stickers?



The stickers are from pa. A Japenese brand I think.

Thanks everyone for the compliments.


----------



## Nateirelav

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



I super love all your designs! I tried drawing but its almost impossible to attain your standard!


----------



## kristchun

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



Can't you give me lessons! Lol everything you do is spectacular


----------



## kristchun

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> The stickers are from pa. A Japenese brand I think.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments.



Oh thank you I will have to look for them


----------



## pinkprincess777

Supernail Electric Pink and Sea of Capri gradient with Glitter Fairy Dust, matte white and black glitters on top  kind of glitter bomb lol


View attachment 1831513




View attachment 1831515


----------



## Ashesela

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi Ashesela! Not just this awesome design, but usually on average long does it take you to do your nails from start to finish?



Hmm, anywhere from an hour to several?  It really depends on the design.  If it is super easy (like dots) less than an hour.  I tend to plunk something on t.v. (like Dr. Who! : D) and just sit there for the whole thing doing nail art.  : D




Nateirelav said:


> I super love all your designs! I tried drawing but its almost impossible to attain your standard!



You are too sweet!!!!  Thank you so much for the compliment (I'm sure your drawings are lovely!!)!! :'D I find what really helps is using acrylic paint for the designs (although for the blue and gold one above I used nail polish), as you can do so much more with it!  I've been doing this for almost a year, so all I can say is practice is your best friend!! : D  On my blog I have older designs from last year, and I have improved so much since then!




kristchun said:


> Can't you give me lessons! Lol everything you do is spectacular



You are so sweet!!! :'D The best tips I can give is to practice, use acrylic paints for the designs, and don't be afraid to trim brushes you buy for the best size you need.  Almost all of the brushes (cheapies!) I use I trimmed myself to get them smaller.



pinkprincess777 said:


> Supernail Electric Pink and Sea of Capri gradient with Glitter Fairy Dust, matte white and black glitters on top  kind of glitter bomb lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1831513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1831515



Absolutely stunning gradient!!!


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand:


----------



## springmama

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



so beautiful!! You have a serious talent. Do you do that for work or just as a hobby?!


----------



## jaijai1012

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



Gorgeous!
And thanks for your reply, I'm in love with your designs! Can you pm me your blog? I use the TPF app so it doesn't show signatures etc.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning gradient!!!



Thank you! and ditto on pming me your blog I'm on phone app as well!


----------



## springmama

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Thank you! and ditto on pming me your blog I'm on phone app as well!



Me 3!


----------



## NanaSue

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


 
"freehand" is just not enough info.  I want instructions.  Specifically on the marble design.  All I can find is nail polishes where the polishes themselves were marbled. Not any designs that actually look like marble. Yours is what I have been looking for. Would you consider doing tutorials?  Or at least post step by step instructions?  You have an amazing talent!  I really would like to learn how to do some of the things I have seen you post.


----------



## Ashesela

springmama said:


> so beautiful!! You have a serious talent. Do you do that for work or just as a hobby?!



Thank you so much!!   I do it as a hobby.  One day I would like to do it as work (if I can ever afford to go back to school) but for now it is a hobby, as I have some disabilities and working right now is a no-no.  




jaijai1012 said:


> Gorgeous!
> And thanks for your reply, I'm in love with your designs! Can you pm me your blog? I use the TPF app so it doesn't show signatures etc.



Thank you so much!!  That really means a lot!  Sure I will PM you . 




pinkprincess777 said:


> Thank you! and ditto on pming me your blog I'm on phone app as well!



Thank you so much for your interest too!!   I will PM you the info! 



springmama said:


> Me 3!



!!!  Thank you!!!!   I will PM you! 



NanaSue said:


> "freehand" is just not enough info.  I want instructions.  Specifically on the marble design.  All I can find is nail polishes where the polishes themselves were marbled. Not any designs that actually look like marble. Yours is what I have been looking for. Would you consider doing tutorials?  Or at least post step by step instructions?  You have an amazing talent!  I really would like to learn how to do some of the things I have seen you post.



I may do tutorials at some point, but most of the time I just go with the flow without completely planning out my manicures.  I used acrylic paint over the polish to get this effect.  I found a photo of marble online, and tried to emulate the designs I saw there on my nails.  I also don't know how well some of my manicures will turn out, and usually only post the ones I don't deem to be a complete failure.


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand:







Same manicure after applying Sinful Colors Nail Junkie:


----------



## crushgoil

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



Reminds me of stained glass! This is possibly my favourite mani I've seen anywhere


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!   I do it as a hobby.  One day I would like to do it as work (if I can ever afford to go back to school) but for now it is a hobby, as I have some disabilities and working right now is a no-no.
> 
> Thank you so much!!  That really means a lot!  Sure I will PM you .
> 
> Thank you so much for your interest too!!   I will PM you the info!
> 
> !!!  Thank you!!!!   I will PM you!
> 
> I may do tutorials at some point, but most of the time I just go with the flow without completely planning out my manicures.  I used acrylic paint over the polish to get this effect.  I found a photo of marble online, and tried to emulate the designs I saw there on my nails.  I also don't know how well some of my manicures will turn out, and usually only post the ones I don't deem to be a complete failure.



To get the marble effect do you use saran wrap on top of acrylic or just brush design?  Do you mix acrylic with water?


----------



## Ashesela

crushgoil said:


> Reminds me of stained glass! This is possibly my favourite mani I've seen anywhere



:'D Thank you so much!!!  That really means a LOT!!! :'D




pinkprincess777 said:


> To get the marble effect do you use saran wrap on top of acrylic or just brush design?  Do you mix acrylic with water?



I painted the design on.  I have yet to try the saran wrap technique (which sounds really fun!! ).  I did use water with the acrylic paint to soften the pigment load for the marble effect.  Whether or not I use water depends on the design.  : D


----------



## Madonna66

Very basic but she was totally happy! And you've got to start somewhere.  I found that a dab of nail glue really helps keep the 'corners' down on the stickers.  I've used 1 coat Gelish Light Elegant all over, 2 coats ACG Fashionista and 1 coat ACG Glam on the tips then I stuck on some stickers bought from Ebay.  Gelish Top it Off to finish.


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same manicure after applying Sinful Colors Nail Junkie:


 This is insane! You did a great job!



Madonna66 said:


> Very basic but she was totally happy! And you've got to start somewhere. I found that a dab of nail glue really helps keep the 'corners' down on the stickers. I've used 1 coat Gelish Light Elegant all over, 2 coats ACG Fashionista and 1 coat ACG Glam on the tips then I stuck on some stickers bought from Ebay. Gelish Top it Off to finish.


 Love this!


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


 


Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


 Your work is amazing!


----------



## Ashesela

hunniesochic said:


> Your work is amazing!





hunniesochic said:


> This is insane! You did a great job!



Thank you so much!!! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand:


----------



## NanaSue

You are such an inspiration, keep those marvelous pics coming!


----------



## crushgoil

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



Oooooo!!!! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Ashesela

:'D you ladies rock!


----------



## Ashesela

Madonna66 said:


> Very basic but she was totally happy! And you've got to start somewhere.  I found that a dab of nail glue really helps keep the 'corners' down on the stickers.  I've used 1 coat Gelish Light Elegant all over, 2 coats ACG Fashionista and 1 coat ACG Glam on the tips then I stuck on some stickers bought from Ebay.  Gelish Top it Off to finish.



This is so pretty!!!


----------



## Ashesela

Messy, but I still like it:


----------



## crushgoil

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Messy, but I still like it:



So fun!! How often do you change your nails?


----------



## NanaSue

Ashesela said:


> Messy, but I still like it:


 
Just so you know, I couldn't see these pics until I hit the quote button to reply to your post and tell you that I couldn't see your pics.  Now that I can see them, I feel much better. I'd hate to think I missed out, I always love your manis.  And they don't look messy at all.  They look like alot of fun.  Thank you for showing the one in a kind of step by step fashion.


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:


> Messy, but I still like it:


 Cool pictures!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

My brushes, stripping tape, and dotting tools are on it's way as I type so I cannot wait until it comes in for me to "try" and show y'all my nail art. 

Thinking about buying glitter and rhinestones, too.


----------



## NanaSue

Looking forward to it.  The more the merrier. We all inspire each other.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Madonna66 said:
			
		

> Very basic but she was totally happy! And you've got to start somewhere.  I found that a dab of nail glue really helps keep the 'corners' down on the stickers.  I've used 1 coat Gelish Light Elegant all over, 2 coats ACG Fashionista and 1 coat ACG Glam on the tips then I stuck on some stickers bought from Ebay.  Gelish Top it Off to finish.


This is so cute!



			
				Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



So stealing this design  your awesome keep them coming  and thanks for further directions on the marble


----------



## Ashesela

crushgoil said:


> So fun!! How often do you change your nails?



Sometimes once a day, sometimes several XD.  I love the act of putting polish on .



NanaSue said:


> Just so you know, I couldn't see these pics until I hit the quote button to reply to your post and tell you that I couldn't see your pics.  Now that I can see them, I feel much better. I'd hate to think I missed out, I always love your manis.  And they don't look messy at all.  They look like alot of fun.  Thank you for showing the one in a kind of step by step fashion.



I wonder why it did that.    Thank you so much for your lovely comment!! : D



hunniesochic said:


> Cool pictures!!!



Thank you very much!!! : D



hunniesochic said:


> My brushes, stripping tape, and dotting tools are on it's way as I type so I cannot wait until it comes in for me to "try" and show y'all my nail art.
> 
> Thinking about buying glitter and rhinestones, too.



Awesomesauce!!!  I look forward to seeing your art!!! : D



pinkprincess777 said:


> This is so cute!
> 
> 
> So stealing this design  your awesome keep them coming  and thanks for further directions on the marble



Aw thank you!!! :'D  I'm so glad you like them!! : D


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand :


----------



## Necromancer

*Ashesela*, I'm really loving your recent manis.
*Madonna66*, stickers are so much fun. I love the contrast on yours with the purple free edge too.


----------



## Ashesela

Necromancer said:


> *Ashesela*, I'm really loving your recent manis.
> *Madonna66*, stickers are so much fun. I love the contrast on yours with the purple free edge too.



Thank you so much!!! : D


----------



## Ashesela

Poo brain (these close ups are very unforgiving!!):


----------



## Necromancer

^ How cute are they? Well done.


----------



## Necromancer

A nail tattoo decal I made, and a close up pic of it. It took me three attempts to get it right, and it's still a tad crooked, but hey.


----------



## Llisa

Necromancer said:


> A nail tattoo decal I made, and a close up pic of it. It took me three attempts to get it right, and it's still a tad crooked, but hey.



Sooo cool!! I love this nail tattoo! You rally do a nice job.:coolpics:


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thank you very much, *Llisa*.


----------



## fashiontattle

Not my best work but it's free hand and I'm teaching myself 





Mwahahaha! Danger &#128127;


----------



## Necromancer

^ I love free hand nail art. It's not the easiest thing to do, and I think you did well.


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:


> Poo brain (these close ups are very unforgiving!!):


 Oh my this is tooo cute!



fashiontattle said:


> Not my best work but it's free hand and I'm teaching myself
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833473
> 
> 
> Mwahahaha! Danger &#55357;&#56447;


 This is great!


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:


> Freehand :


 Wow!!! I don't know if I'm as great as y'alls.


----------



## Ashesela

Necromancer said:


> ^ How cute are they? Well done.



Thank you so much!! : D



Necromancer said:


> A nail tattoo decal I made, and a close up pic of it. It took me three attempts to get it right, and it's still a tad crooked, but hey.



Gorgeous!! : D




fashiontattle said:


> Not my best work but it's free hand and I'm teaching myself



AWESOME!!  Freehand is so fun!!! : D



hunniesochic said:


> Oh my this is tooo cute!
> 
> 
> This is great!



Thank you so much!! :'D

I can't wait to see what you do!!! : D


----------



## sharknbark

Ashesela said:


> Poo brain (these close ups are very unforgiving!!):


 So cute! If you ever do LSP, please post ASAP!


----------



## NanaSue

Necromancer said:


> A nail tattoo decal I made, and a close up pic of it. It took me three attempts to get it right, and it's still a tad crooked, but hey.



 So cool!!!



fashiontattle said:


> Not my best work but it's free hand and I'm teaching myself    Mwahahaha! Danger &#55357;&#56447;



We're all at different levels of skill here, you will find this to be a very supportive place to practice. No need to warn that you're teaching yourself or whether it's your best work.  You did your own nail art, that takes a creative mind, and a little bit of guts.  Wear your own art proudly.  When it comes to art, it comes from you - how can it be "wrong"? Every person's depiction of the same item will be as uniquely different as the individual.  There is no "right" or "wrong".  And, when it comes to making a mistake, there's no such thing.  If your art starts to turn out differently than you planned, it's not a mistake, simply a change of plans.  Some of the best things in life come from being flexible enough to go with what you've got and make the best of it.  Enjoy the process with your head held high, and we will look forward to your posts.





hunniesochic said:


> Wow!!! I don't know if I'm as great as y'alls.



See the above reply.





sharknbark said:


> So cute! If you ever do LSP, please post ASAP!




Love your avatar pic!


----------



## kristchun

fashiontattle said:
			
		

> Not my best work but it's free hand and I'm teaching myself
> 
> Mwahahaha! Danger ddc7f



It's perfect just the way it is  great job!


----------



## kristchun

My try at roses 




An this one I really like  palm trees at sunset


----------



## NanaSue

kristchun said:


> An this one I really like  palm trees at sunset


 
I like that sunset, too.  Looks like a nice place to go relax.  And the rest of the nails make me think of the peach daquiri I would be holding in my hand as I sit under that palm tree, watching that sunset.  So relaxing.....Hmmmm.


----------



## Ashesela

sharknbark said:


> So cute! If you ever do LSP, please post ASAP!



Thank you!!  AHahah that would be an awesome mani!


----------



## hunniesochic

kristchun said:


> My try at roses
> 
> View attachment 1833977
> 
> 
> An this one I really like  palm trees at sunset
> 
> 
> View attachment 1833982


 Oh so cute!


----------



## Nateirelav

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Messy, but I still like it:



Ooh... I so love the fluoro pink n teal with "melting" black! I am going to copy that on my nails the next time I change my mani.

Btw, you change ur polish several times a day? Wouldn't the condition of your nails be like soft or brittle?


----------



## ash1183

My Tiger Mani with China Glaze Riveting - I think Tony would be proud.


----------



## springmama

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My Tiger Mani with China Glaze Riveting - I think Tony would be proud.



WOW!!!! So awesome!!!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

ash1183 said:


> My Tiger Mani with China Glaze Riveting - I think Tony would be proud.


Holy smokes!!!


----------



## kristchun

ash1183 said:


> My Tiger Mani with China Glaze Riveting - I think Tony would be proud.


  Tony would be bowing!!! Flawless


----------



## SusyH

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My Tiger Mani with China Glaze Riveting - I think Tony would be proud.



It looks awesome! I love Riveting, great base for the tiger stripes!


----------



## NanaSue

SusyH said:


> It looks awesome! I love Riveting, great base for the tiger stripes!


Did you do the nail art in your avatar pic?  It's very nice.


----------



## Ashesela

Nateirelav said:


> Ooh... I so love the fluoro pink n teal with "melting" black! I am going to copy that on my nails the next time I change my mani.
> 
> Btw, you change ur polish several times a day? Wouldn't the condition of your nails be like soft or brittle?



I am so glad you like that design!   Some days I don't wear any polish at all.  Surprisingly, since I started painting my nails, they are stronger and less chippy than before!  Then again I also file them properly now and use a lot of hand lotion/creams.  



ash1183 said:


> My Tiger Mani with China Glaze Riveting - I think Tony would be proud.



Gorgeous, Ash!!


----------



## Ashesela

Squiggly freehand (ugh my skin was horrible here):


----------



## ash1183

hunniesochic said:


> Holy smokes!!!





kristchun said:


> Tony would be bowing!!! Flawless





Ashesela said:


> I am so glad you like that design!   Some days I don't wear any polish at all.  Surprisingly, since I started painting my nails, they are stronger and less chippy than before!  Then again I also file them properly now and use a lot of hand lotion/creams.
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!
> 
> Gorgeous, Ash!!





Ashesela said:


> Squiggly freehand (ugh my skin was horrible here):



LOVE this!!


----------



## Ashesela

ash1183 said:


> LOVE this!!



Thank you so much!! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

YAY dots! : D


----------



## kaleida

Ashesela said:


> Squiggly freehand (ugh my skin was horrible here):



That's so beautiful!!!  I wonder what it would look like with white scrolls on top of an opaque mannequin-nude shade ...kind of like a French manicure but with white scroll art instead of solid white tips.


----------



## jaijai1012

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Squiggly freehand (ugh my skin was horrible here):



Omg Ashesela! This is my fave ever! Can I save the pic to my phone? 
Can you please share the nail polishes, supplies, and tools etc. to do this?


----------



## Ashesela

kaleida said:


> That's so beautiful!!!  I wonder what it would look like with white scrolls on top of an opaque mannequin-nude shade ...kind of like a French manicure but with white scroll art instead of solid white tips.



Thank you so much!! : D  I think that idea would be so lovely! : D


----------



## hunniesochic

Received my dotting tools today. It's play time. 

My first "nail art" haha I was thinking of doing a labyrinth bug but didn't know how to draw the face and ended up with this.


----------



## pinkprincess777

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Received my dotting tools today. It's play time.
> 
> My first "nail art" haha I was thinking of doing a labyrinth bug but didn't know how to draw the face and ended up with this.



Great job! Very pretty!


----------



## Ashesela

jaijai1012 said:


> Omg Ashesela! This is my fave ever! Can I save the pic to my phone?
> Can you please share the nail polishes, supplies, and tools etc. to do this?



Awww thank you!!  Of course!! (Talk about flattering! :'D) 
For this I used a light taupe-y franken for a base, then I added two coats of O.P.I's Pirouette My Whistle.
I then painted some designs with black acrylic paint (non-toxic craft paint), and finished it off (to my sister's suggestion) by adding a small, clear rhinestone to each nail. I use small cheap brushes that you can get from the dollar store, Wal-Mart (or art supply store if you are okay with spending more money) and then I trim them so they are as thin as I can get them.  I use China Glaze Fast Forward as a top coat.  I also didn't have a specific design in mind; I just doodled whatever I felt like at the time .


----------



## Ashesela

hunniesochic said:


> Received my dotting tools today. It's play time.
> 
> My first "nail art" haha I was thinking of doing a labyrinth bug but didn't know how to draw the face and ended up with this.
> View attachment 1836797



Beautiful!! : D  "I said hello!" That bug is so cute :'D!


----------



## jaijai1012

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Received my dotting tools today. It's play time.
> 
> My first "nail art" haha I was thinking of doing a labyrinth bug but didn't know how to draw the face and ended up with this.



So cute hunnie!


----------



## jaijai1012

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Awww thank you!!  Of course!! (Talk about flattering! :'D)
> For this I used a light taupe-y franken for a base, then I added two coats of O.P.I's Pirouette My Whistle.
> I then painted some designs with black acrylic paint (non-toxic craft paint), and finished it off (to my sister's suggestion) by adding a small, clear rhinestone to each nail. I use small cheap brushes that you can get from the dollar store, Wal-Mart (or art supply store if you are okay with spending more money) and then I trim them so they are as thin as I can get them.  I use China Glaze Fast Forward as a top coat.  I also didn't have a specific design in mind; I just doodled whatever I felt like at the time .



Thank you so much! I'm still waiting for the link to your blog whenever you get a chance, you're awesome!


----------



## SusyH

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Did you do the nail art in your avatar pic?  It's very nice.



Yes, I did a gradient with Essie Blue Rhapsody and Penny Talk, and added a coat of glitter from Rainbow Honey Pinkie Promise. Thanks!


----------



## SusyH

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Received my dotting tools today. It's play time.
> 
> My first "nail art" haha I was thinking of doing a labyrinth bug but didn't know how to draw the face and ended up with this.



That's cute! Your dots look great, I wish mine were that nice and even!


----------



## Ashesela




----------



## kaleida

I gave myself a French with decal stickers:


----------



## Ashesela

Not so perfect gradient:


----------



## NanaSue

You must be a total perfectionist. It looks great to me, I see no apparent imperfections.   Maybe that is why all of your nail art is so fantastic?


----------



## Necromancer

*Ashesela*, I think your gradient looks fabulous.
*Hunnie*, that looks fab. Dotting tools make dots so easy to do, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun using them. 
*kaleida*, I like your subtle and pretty design.


----------



## Ashesela

Necromancer said:


> *Ashesela*, I think your gradient looks fabulous.
> *Hunnie*, that looks fab. Dotting tools make dots so easy to do, I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun using them.
> *kaleida*, I like your subtle and pretty design.



:'D Thank you so much!!!


----------



## NanaSue

Very pretty, love your abilty to bring in those details.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Love the ivy, and the colours you chose are a fab contrast.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Not so perfect gradient:



I would consider this perfect!


----------



## Ashesela

Thank you so much!!! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand (I didn't realise how bright the blue paint would be when my camera photographed it! >.<)


----------



## Senoshi

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


I'm working my way backwards through this thread, but I just -had- to stop and post for this; goodness me, lady, your talent is amazing! These are completely stunning! I don't even know how you managed to get the flowers to pop but still look so pretty and delicate... *swoon*


----------



## Ashesela

Senoshi said:


> I'm working my way backwards through this thread, but I just -had- to stop and post for this; goodness me, lady, your talent is amazing! These are completely stunning! I don't even know how you managed to get the flowers to pop but still look so pretty and delicate... *swoon*



Thank you so much!!!  :'D  That really means a lot! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

One of my New Years manicures for 2012  Freehand


----------



## danilouwho

Ashesela said:


> One of my New Years manicures for 2012  Freehand



I am insanely jealous of your freehand skill!  Gorgeous mani


----------



## Kapster

Ashesela said:


> One of my New Years manicures for 2012  Freehand



Ooh I really like this one -- very unique!


----------



## Ashesela

Kapster said:


> Ooh I really like this one -- very unique!



Thank you so much!!! :'D



danilouwho said:


> I am insanely jealous of your freehand skill!  Gorgeous mani



You are so kind!!  Thank you! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand design for Valentines Day (kinda messy, but oh wells!):


----------



## inhisboxers

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand design for Valentines Day (kinda messy, but oh wells!):



Dreamy in blue


----------



## Ashesela

inhisboxers said:


> Dreamy in blue



Thank you!!! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand (again messy )


----------



## NanaSue

Ashesela said:


> Freehand (again messy )


Beautiful!!!  Where do you come up with all of these designs?


----------



## crushgoil

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand (again messy )



This is messy?  the quality at which you can do this makes me ashamed to ever post my nails


----------



## m3rma1d

Ashesela--Do you do your other (I assume, less dominant) hand as well?


----------



## Ashesela

NanaSue said:


> Beautiful!!!  Where do you come up with all of these designs?



Thank you!!! : D  I just think some up on the spot, others I get inspiration from other designs (I try to make mine a bit different), clothes, art... anything, really : D.




crushgoil said:


> This is messy?  the quality at which you can do this makes me ashamed to ever post my nails



What?? NO!!!  Please post your nails!!!! >.<;



m3rma1d said:


> Ashesela--Do you do your other (I assume, less dominant) hand as well?



Only sometimes.    Most of the time I remove these manicures right after I take photos so I don't bother.  ^-^


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand flowers over Zoya Lotus:


----------



## SusyH

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand (again messy )






			
				Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand flowers over Zoya Lotus:



Both are so pretty!! And the colors you used go so well together. I love the pink flowers!


----------



## NanaSue

crushgoil said:


> This is messy?  the quality at which you can do this makes me ashamed to ever post my nails


We are all at various skill levels here. And everyone is pretty good about cheering each other on.  Her designs absolutely amaze me as well.  It's all about practice and learning tips and inspiration.  We can't get better if we don't practice, and we get inspired by each other's designs and the positive input we receive when we post the pics of our efforts.  Don't ever feel you can't post your pics.  We would all love to see them.  I think you could read all of the posts from this thread and never be able to find a discouraging comment in them.


----------



## Nateirelav

NanaSue said:
			
		

> We are all at various skill levels here. And everyone is pretty good about cheering each other on.  Her designs absolutely amaze me as well.  It's all about practice and learning tips and inspiration.  We can't get better if we don't practice, and we get inspired by each other's designs and the positive input we receive when we post the pics of our efforts.  Don't ever feel you can't post your pics.  We would all love to see them.  I think you could read all of the posts from this thread and never be able to find a discouraging comment in them.



I agree, everyone has to start at some point and we are all learning together. 

Something simple I did with magnetic polish


----------



## melbo

OMG, I am soo jealous of everyone's designs! I cannot, for the life on me, paint my right hand! Even with regular nail polish, it comes out thick, uneven, and clumsy. Siighh. Keep it up girls!


----------



## SusyH

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> I agree, everyone has to start at some point and we are all learning together.
> 
> Something simple I did with magnetic polish



That's pretty! I like the half-magnetic half-glitter look!


----------



## hardymem

I have tons of nail art to post but can't figure out for the life of me how to shrink my pictures down to post them.


----------



## Kevluc1

Ashesela said:


> Freehand (again messy )


I love this! I only hope with practice I can be half as neat!!


----------



## crushgoil

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> I agree, everyone has to start at some point and we are all learning together.
> 
> Something simple I did with magnetic polish



This is so unique! Great idea


----------



## Ashesela

SusyH said:


> Both are so pretty!! And the colors you used go so well together. I love the pink flowers!



Thank you so much!!! :'D




Kevluc1 said:


> I love this! I only hope with practice I can be half as neat!!



Aw, thank you!!! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

Nateirelav said:


> I agree, everyone has to start at some point and we are all learning together.
> 
> Something simple I did with magnetic polish



This looks AWESOME!! : D


----------



## m3rma1d

Some things I've done lately:


----------



## kaleida

m3rma1d said:


> Some things I've done lately:



I love the matte butterfly nails!  So pretty


----------



## pinkprincess777

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Some things I've done lately:



Very cute! Love the butterflies!


----------



## SusyH

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Some things I've done lately:



The butterflies look beautiful!!


----------



## hunniesochic

First time doing cheetah nails. 
Rainbow cheetah.


----------



## hunniesochic

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Some things I've done lately:



OMG you got some mad skills!


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand (again messy )



It's so pretty and definitely not messy.


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand flowers over Zoya Lotus:



You are so good at this. I love it.


----------



## hunniesochic

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> I agree, everyone has to start at some point and we are all learning together.
> 
> Something simple I did with magnetic polish



Very cool looking.


----------



## Ashesela

m3rma1d said:


> Some things I've done lately:



So awesome!!!  I LOVE those cupcakes!! XD



hunniesochic said:


> First time doing cheetah nails.
> Rainbow cheetah.
> 
> View attachment 1843739



Very lovely!!! : D



hunniesochic said:


> It's so pretty and definitely not messy.



Thank you so much!! :'D



hunniesochic said:


> You are so good at this. I love it.



Thank you very much!!! :'D


----------



## kristchun

Finally got some creativity today  but my cuticles are dried up bad from cleaning these last few days ignore how greasy i have them lol


----------



## Ashesela

kristchun said:


> Finally got some creativity today  but my cuticles are dried up bad from cleaning these last few days ignore how greasy i have them lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843792



Your mani is so beautiful!!! : D  I love the art and the colours you chose for it. : D


----------



## pinkprincess777

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> First time doing cheetah nails.
> Rainbow cheetah.


I can't do cheetah nails unless I cheat and use a stamp! These look perfect!



			
				kristchun said:
			
		

> Finally got some creativity today  but my cuticles are dried up bad from cleaning these last few days ignore how greasy i have them lol



Love this, and love color combo!


----------



## hunniesochic

kristchun said:


> Finally got some creativity today  but my cuticles are dried up bad from cleaning these last few days ignore how greasy i have them lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1843792


 Very pretty


----------



## Kevluc1

m3rma1d said:


> Some things I've done lately:


Love these


----------



## SusyH

kristchun said:
			
		

> Finally got some creativity today  but my cuticles are dried up bad from cleaning these last few days ignore how greasy i have them lol



This is so cute!! I love your color combination


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand:


----------



## kristin.xo

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:



So pretty!  They almost look like nail polish strips or something!  Nice!


----------



## Llisa

m3rma1d said:


> Some things I've done lately:


Love all the designs! So cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


 OMGosh! How did you do that? Do you have a YT channel teaching tutorials?


----------



## SusyH

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Ashesela

kristin.xo said:


> So pretty!  They almost look like nail polish strips or something!  Nice!



Thank you!!! 



hunniesochic said:


> OMGosh! How did you do that? Do you have a YT channel teaching tutorials?



I'm learning one stroke techniques, and I used acrylic paint for this.   I do have a YouTube channel, but I haven't made any tutorials.



SusyH said:


> They are beautiful!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## kristchun

Today I made a dark green jelly and hand placed glitter to sandwich  so in love!


----------



## kristchun

SusyH said:
			
		

> This is so cute!! I love your color combination



As thank you!


----------



## kristchun

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Very pretty



Thanks


----------



## kristchun

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



This is too pretty ash!


----------



## Nateirelav

Can anyone teach me how to use those pretty nail foils/ strips.... Nice prints but I haven't got round to trying them as I dunno how to use them... 
What do I do w the extra sticking out of the nails? Etc.

Thanks everyone for ur help!


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristchun said:
			
		

> Today I made a dark green jelly and hand placed glitter to sandwich  so in love!



Awesome creation! Love the color!


----------



## Nakshidil

Oh wow! That's awesome. 





Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


----------



## bitchychinky

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


 
Holy amaze-balls!  You did such a great job!  Love it!


----------



## inhisboxers

kristchun said:
			
		

> Today I made a dark green jelly and hand placed glitter to sandwich  so in love!



Great sandwich reminds me of a St George Day manicure! Perfectly done


----------



## kristchun

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> Can anyone teach me how to use those pretty nail foils/ strips.... Nice prints but I haven't got round to trying them as I dunno how to use them...
> What do I do w the extra sticking out of the nails? Etc.
> 
> Thanks everyone for ur help!



I haven't tried them yet but what I've heard is you trim it an then file it down to your nail.


----------



## kristchun

inhisboxers said:
			
		

> Great sandwich reminds me of a St George Day manicure! Perfectly done



Thank you do much  I had to google St. George day, I'd never heard of it! Lol


----------



## kristchun

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Awesome creation! Love the color!



Why thank you my dear


----------



## jbweyer

First attempt at nail art. Pink ribbons.


----------



## Ashesela

kristchun said:


> This is too pretty ash!





Nakshidil said:


> Oh wow! That's awesome.



Thank you so much!!! :'D


----------



## inhisboxers

kristchun said:
			
		

> Thank you do much  I had to google St. George day, I'd never heard of it! Lol



Really? Heheh... Awww never mind! It's celebrated with lots of beer & fun bank holiday here - usually a busy pub night session  

Maybe you should try A-England's St George polish! Might love more of her polishes hehehe


----------



## melbo

Ashesela said:


> Freehand:


OMG, I am sooo jealous of your skill! Seriously, if you lived close to me I'd pay you to do my nails


----------



## SusyH

jbweyer said:


> First attempt at nail art. Pink ribbons.
> 
> View attachment 1848035


That's very cute!! What did you use, a dotting tool?

I did some stamping over Essie Super Bossa Nova and China Glaze Gothic Lolita


----------



## Ashesela

melbo said:


> OMG, I am sooo jealous of your skill! Seriously, if you lived close to me I'd pay you to do my nails



That is so kind!!!  Thank you!! :'D


----------



## Nateirelav

SusyH said:
			
		

> That's very cute!! What did you use, a dotting tool?
> 
> I did some stamping over Essie Super Bossa Nova and China Glaze Gothic Lolita



The Colour combi is beautiful! The stamp looks neat too!


----------



## Nateirelav

jbweyer said:
			
		

> First attempt at nail art. Pink ribbons.



Cute little bow! Love the nude base colour


----------



## hunniesochic

jbweyer said:


> First attempt at nail art. Pink ribbons.
> 
> View attachment 1848035


 Cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

SusyH said:


> That's very cute!! What did you use, a dotting tool?
> 
> I did some stamping over Essie Super Bossa Nova and China Glaze Gothic Lolita


 Awesome stamping! You did a great job.


----------



## jbweyer

SusyH said:


> That's very cute!! What did you use, a dotting tool?
> 
> I did some stamping over Essie Super Bossa Nova and China Glaze Gothic Lolita



Yes. I need a smaller one.  The one I have makes too large of dots.


----------



## NanaSue

jbweyer said:


> Yes. I need a smaller one.  The one I have makes too large of dots.


It still looks cute, maybe even kind of lacy as it gives a scalloped effect.  The smaller dotting tools are nice, too. Some of the ladies are even able to get skilled enough at using them that they end up being almost like using a ball point pen! I'm definitely not there, yet.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Gelish Artic Freeze, Sourpuss, Orange Cream, SweetTart and Progel Electric Pink
With glow in dark acrylic powder inspired by JapanNailsAndMore


----------



## NanaSue

Incredible!


----------



## SusyH

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> The Colour combi is beautiful! The stamp looks neat too!






			
				hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Awesome stamping! You did a great job.


Thanks so much!! 




			
				jbweyer said:
			
		

> Yes. I need a smaller one.  The one I have makes too large of dots.






			
				NanaSue said:
			
		

> It still looks cute, maybe even kind of lacy as it gives a scalloped effect.  The smaller dotting tools are nice, too. Some of the ladies are even able to get skilled enough at using them that they end up being almost like using a ball point pen! I'm definitely not there, yet.


Yes, I like that scalloped effect! Thanks, I couldn't think of the word to describe it. I'll have to try a dotting tool next time I want to make a ribbon.


----------



## shopjulynne

some of the nail arts I've done lately...


----------



## NanaSue

shopjulynne said:


> some of the nail arts I've done lately...
> 
> View attachment 1849402


Very nice!!  I particularly like the first two.  How did you do the lace?  I'm assuming you used a dotting tool for part of the design, but what about the very small, fine, criss cross lines?  What did you use to make them?  It looks really good.


----------



## shopjulynne

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Very nice!!  I particularly like the first two.  How did you do the lace?  I'm assuming you used a dotting tool for part of the design, but what about the very small, fine, criss cross lines?  What did you use to make them?  It looks really good.



Thanks! I used a lace sticker I bought on eBay (kind of a cheating) :-P


----------



## hunniesochic

pinkprincess777 said:


> Gelish Artic Freeze, Sourpuss, Orange Cream, SweetTart and Progel Electric Pink
> With glow in dark acrylic powder inspired by JapanNailsAndMore
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849162


This is great!!! You did an awesome job.



shopjulynne said:


> some of the nail arts I've done lately...
> 
> View attachment 1849402


You got serious skills. Very nice job on your nail art!


----------



## Llisa

jbweyer said:


> First attempt at nail art. Pink ribbons.
> 
> View attachment 1848035


So pretty! Love it!


----------



## Llisa

pinkprincess777 said:


> Gelish Artic Freeze, Sourpuss, Orange Cream, SweetTart and Progel Electric Pink
> With glow in dark acrylic powder inspired by JapanNailsAndMore
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849162


Gorgeous! They are shinning in the dark!


----------



## pinkprincess777

shopjulynne said:
			
		

> some of the nail arts I've done lately...


Very nice! Loving the lace one but they are all great!



			
				hunniesochic said:
			
		

> This is great!!! You did an awesome job.
> !






			
				Llisa said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! They are shinning in the dark!






			
				NanaSue said:
			
		

> Incredible!



Thanks! Loving the glow in the dark so fun reminds me of being little again


----------



## melbo

shopjulynne said:


> some of the nail arts I've done lately...
> 
> View attachment 1849402


Love the first two, especially the black one!


----------



## polishhor

wow, there are some unbelievable talents in this group!!!


----------



## Nateirelav

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Gelish Artic Freeze, Sourpuss, Orange Cream, SweetTart and Progel Electric Pink
> With glow in dark acrylic powder inspired by JapanNailsAndMore



Love the glow in the dark effects! N the pink combi is so fun!


----------



## Nicki828

First attempt at Galaxy Nails


----------



## crushgoil

Nicki828 said:
			
		

> First attempt at Galaxy Nails



Nice!! Galaxy nails are so fun


----------



## polishhor

love it!


----------



## SusyH

Nicki828 said:
			
		

> First attempt at Galaxy Nails



Great galaxy nails!!


----------



## Nicki828

Thanks everyone - they were fun - and easy to do.


----------



## Beesknees67

Hi all,

I saw a couple of blogs showing off needle drag manis and I wanted to apply that idea to the gel polish I can't do without. It actually translated really well to the gel medium and I had a lot of fun with it.

For this one I used all gel polishes,  Artistic Color Gloss "Posh"  Red Carpet Manicure "Black Stretch Limo" and GELery "Blackberry".

I tried a needle, a small dotting tool and even a toothpick but the tool that work the best for me was a striping brush. I just dragged up and down through the uncured gel and when I was happy with the result I cured it and then topped it with 2 coats Gelish Top It Off.


----------



## NanaSue

I'm so glad to see you posting your mani here. I just saw your other post and replied to it.  My next thought was that you really should be posting your nails here, they are always so wonderful.  And here you are!


----------



## hunniesochic




----------



## Beesknees67

NanaSue said:


> I'm so glad to see you posting your mani here. I just saw your other post and replied to it.  My next thought was that you really should be posting your nails here, they are always so wonderful.  And here you are!



Something told me to see if there was a nail art thread here...careful what you wish for, I might start spamming here with all my previous manis .


----------



## SusyH

Beesknees67 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw a couple of blogs showing off needle drag manis and I wanted to apply that idea to the gel polish I can't do without. It actually translated really well to the gel medium and I had a lot of fun with it.
> 
> For this one I used all gel polishes,  Artistic Color Gloss "Posh"  Red Carpet Manicure "Black Stretch Limo" and GELery "Blackberry".
> 
> I tried a needle, a small dotting tool and even a toothpick but the tool that work the best for me was a striping brush. I just dragged up and down through the uncured gel and when I was happy with the result I cured it and then topped it with 2 coats Gelish Top It Off.


Cool idea! It looks like flames!


hunniesochic said:


> View attachment 1850881


 Very cute, love the happy face!!


----------



## melbo

Nicki828 said:


> First attempt at Galaxy Nails


Gaaah!! First try?! Wow!



Beesknees67 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw a couple of blogs showing off needle drag manis and I wanted to apply that idea to the gel polish I can't do without. It actually translated really well to the gel medium and I had a lot of fun with it.
> 
> For this one I used all gel polishes,  Artistic Color Gloss "Posh"  Red Carpet Manicure "Black Stretch Limo" and GELery "Blackberry".
> 
> I tried a needle, a small dotting tool and even a toothpick but the tool that work the best for me was a striping brush. I just dragged up and down through the uncured gel and when I was happy with the result I cured it and then topped it with 2 coats Gelish Top It Off.


Very creative!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Nicki828 said:
			
		

> First attempt at Galaxy Nails


Great job! Looks perfect, love galaxy nails!
Very cute!



			
				Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> Something told me to see if there was a nail art thread here...careful what you wish for, I might start spamming here with all my previous manis .



You definitely should! Everyone should enjoy your marvelous manis!!!


----------



## polishhor

the needle drag mani is AWESOME!!!   love it!


----------



## hunniesochic

Nicki828 said:


> First attempt at Galaxy Nails


 
First attempt? You did a great job on the first try!



Beesknees67 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw a couple of blogs showing off needle drag manis and I wanted to apply that idea to the gel polish I can't do without. It actually translated really well to the gel medium and I had a lot of fun with it.
> 
> For this one I used all gel polishes, Artistic Color Gloss "Posh" Red Carpet Manicure "Black Stretch Limo" and GELery "Blackberry".
> 
> I tried a needle, a small dotting tool and even a toothpick but the tool that work the best for me was a striping brush. I just dragged up and down through the uncured gel and when I was happy with the result I cured it and then topped it with 2 coats Gelish Top It Off.


Oh, I need to learn this! It's so pretty! But my nails are short so IDK if the effect would still look as great.


----------



## NanaSue

hunniesochic said:


> View attachment 1850881


 
How adorable!  



Beesknees67 said:


> Something told me to see if there was a nail art thread here...careful what you wish for, I might start spamming here with all my previous manis .


 
Please do, you will be an inspiration!



hunniesochic said:


> Oh, I need to learn this! It's so pretty! But my nails are short so IDK if the effect would still look as great.


 
Maybe you could just use 2 sections of color? Or 3 sections but just a little thinner? Just thinking out loud....


----------



## Nicki828

hunniesochic said:


> First attempt? You did a great job on the first try!
> 
> 
> Oh, I need to learn this! It's so pretty! But my nails are short so IDK if the effect would still look as great.


 
Thanks - I followed the instructions from nouveaucheap's website - they were really easy to follow.


----------



## Nicki828

Beesknees67 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw a couple of blogs showing off needle drag manis and I wanted to apply that idea to the gel polish I can't do without. It actually translated really well to the gel medium and I had a lot of fun with it.
> 
> For this one I used all gel polishes, Artistic Color Gloss "Posh" Red Carpet Manicure "Black Stretch Limo" and GELery "Blackberry".
> 
> I tried a needle, a small dotting tool and even a toothpick but the tool that work the best for me was a striping brush. I just dragged up and down through the uncured gel and when I was happy with the result I cured it and then topped it with 2 coats Gelish Top It Off.


 
That looks awesome!


----------



## Nicki828

pinkprincess777 said:


> Great job! Looks perfect, love galaxy nails!
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> 
> Thanks - was happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Nicki828

hunniesochic said:


> First attempt? You did a great job on the first try!
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## polishhor

I had to look again - they're fabulous!  I can't imagine being that good on a first try.


----------



## Kapster

hunniesochic said:


> View attachment 1850881



Umm, this is simply A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E.


----------



## SusyH

I did a rainbow gradient! And added a holo topcoat


----------



## hunniesochic

SusyH said:


> I did a rainbow gradient! And added a holo topcoat


 Amazing! I love how well everything blends together!


----------



## NanaSue

SusyH said:


> I did a rainbow gradient! And added a holo topcoat


Can you let us know which colors you used?


----------



## SusyH

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Amazing! I love how well everything blends together!


Thank you!! 




			
				NanaSue said:
			
		

> Can you let us know which colors you used?



Sure! For the gradient I used China Glaze Poinsettia, Essie Orange, It&rsquo;s Obvious!, Sally Hansen Lightening, OPI Green-wich Village, Zoya Yummy, and OPI A Grape Fit. And added Hits Hefesto on top.


----------



## greentealover

SusyH said:
			
		

> I did a rainbow gradient! And added a holo topcoat



Wow I love all the colors you used!!


----------



## Beesknees67

These are some of my past manis. I love glitter and I love gradients here are a few I've done. These are all gel polish with the holo glitter applied to the tacky layer.



















And this is my favorite glitter mani I've done but that chunky glitter was a pain to work with. And here's a short video show all the glittery goodness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syQx77yHBso&feature=share&list=UUSPA-z6pBeKjBR848iJWe4A


----------



## Beesknees67

SusyH said:


> I did a rainbow gradient! And added a holo topcoat



LOVE this gradient. Did you sponge them on?


----------



## pinkprincess777

SusyH said:
			
		

> I did a rainbow gradient! And added a holo topcoat



This is beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> These are some of my past manis. I love glitter and I love gradients here are a few I've done. These are all gel polish with the holo glitter applied to the tacky layer.
> 
> And this is my favorite glitter mani I've done but that chunky glitter was a pain to work with. And here's a short video show all the glittery goodness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syQx77yHBso&feature=share&list=UUSPA-z6pBeKjBR848iJWe4A



Love it so much!


----------



## polishhor

wow!  that is pretty!


----------



## SusyH

greentealover said:
			
		

> Wow I love all the colors you used!!


Thank you! I really wanted it to be colorful! 




			
				Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> LOVE this gradient. Did you sponge them on?


Yes, I painted the colors on the sponge and then applied it to my nails! 




			
				pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> This is beautiful!


Thanks so much!


----------



## hunniesochic

For my accent finger I started with ombré using China Glaze: I'm With The Life Guard, Shocking Pink, and Happy Go Lucky; Essie: Mojito Madness, Splash of Grenadine, and  Pansy. I then placed the stripping tape and painted  a black coat of OPI Black Onyx and removed the nail stripping tape for the effect.


----------



## NanaSue

Beesknees67 said:


> These are some of my past manis. I love glitter and I love gradients here are a few I've done. These are all gel polish with the holo glitter applied to the tacky layer. And this is my favorite glitter mani I've done but that chunky glitter was a pain to work with. And here's a short video show all the glittery goodness:  http://


 
Beautiful, as always.  The video really shows how much more the holos show up irl compared to the pics.  I wish there was a way to take pics of glitters and holos that truly showed how they look irl.





SusyH said:


> For the gradient I used China Glaze Poinsettia, Essie Orange, It&rsquo;s Obvious!, Sally Hansen Lightening, OPI Green-wich Village, Zoya Yummy, and OPI A Grape Fit. And added Hits Hefesto on top.


 
Thanx, the colors go really well together for a pretty, not in-your-face, rainbow.



hunniesochic said:


> For my accent finger I started with ombré using China Glaze: I'm With The Life Guard, Shocking Pink, and Happy Go Lucky; Essie: Mojito Madness, Splash of Grenadine, and Pansy. I then placed the stripping tape and painted a black coat of OPI Black Onyx and removed the nail stripping tape for the effect.


 
Very pretty.


----------



## NanaSue

On about 8/7, I did a basic mani with Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me a Toothache. Whoever thinks up these long names needs to be fired! Then, on about 8/15 I added the artwork. The colors used are: Gelish Glamour Queen for shading, Artic Freeze and Don't Be So Particular for veining, Le Chat Perfect Match La Rosa Romantica for glitter accents. I wanted a pink and gold marble design. Not marbled colors, but like real marble - with veining and shading. I looked all over and couldn't find any tutorials or instructions. Ashesela from tpf nail art thread suggested looking at pics of marble and copying that. I do have some marble end tables, so I looked at how the veining and shading looks on them and this is my result. Sorry they got so grown out before I took the pics, this mani has lasted a good long while with absolutely no chipping or lifting. Sorry the 2nd pic is a little blurry, but you get the idea. I'm not too good at the photography - these were the best 2 pics.


----------



## hunniesochic

NanaSue said:


> Very pretty.


 
Thank you 



NanaSue said:


> On about 8/7, I did a basic mani with Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me a Toothache. Whoever thinks up these long names needs to be fired! Then, on about 8/15 I added the artwork. The colors used are: Gelish Glamour Queen for shading, Artic Freeze and Don't Be So Particular for veining, Le Chat Perfect Match La Rosa Romantica for glitter accents. I wanted a pink and gold marble design. Not marbled colors, but like real marble - with veining and shading. I looked all over and couldn't find any tutorials or instructions. Ashesela from tpf nail art thread suggested looking at pics of marble and copying that. I do have some marble end tables, so I looked at how the veining and shading looks on them and this is my result. Sorry they got so grown out before I took the pics, this mani has lasted a good long while with absolutely no chipping or lifting. Sorry the 2nd pic is a little blurry, but you get the idea. I'm not too good at the photography - these were the best 2 pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853578
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853579


 
This is fabulous! I'm going to have to try this someday.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> On about 8/7, I did a basic mani with Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me a Toothache. Whoever thinks up these long names needs to be fired! Then, on about 8/15 I added the artwork. The colors used are: Gelish Glamour Queen for shading, Artic Freeze and Don't Be So Particular for veining, Le Chat Perfect Match La Rosa Romantica for glitter accents. I wanted a pink and gold marble design. Not marbled colors, but like real marble - with veining and shading. I looked all over and couldn't find any tutorials or instructions. Ashesela from tpf nail art thread suggested looking at pics of marble and copying that. I do have some marble end tables, so I looked at how the veining and shading looks on them and this is my result. Sorry they got so grown out before I took the pics, this mani has lasted a good long while with absolutely no chipping or lifting. Sorry the 2nd pic is a little blurry, but you get the idea. I'm not too good at the photography - these were the best 2 pics.



This is sooo pretty!  You did a wonderful job!


----------



## NanaSue

hunniesochic said:


> This is fabulous! I'm going to have to try this someday.


 


pinkprincess777 said:


> This is sooo pretty! You did a wonderful job!


 
Thank you both for your encouragement.  I really have enjoyed this mani, I know it is just too grown out  and is going to need to be changed, but I will be sad to see it go.  I sometimes wish I could just take off the nail art in one piece and then later, glue it back on when I want to wear it again. Kinda like custom made fake nails? It's a shame that all that work goes away and you have to do it all over again.  But then again, it is a fresh opportunity to get creative again and come up with something new and different.  Another mani to love for awhile.


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Thank you both for your encouragement.  I really have enjoyed this mani, I know it is just too grown out  and is going to need to be changed, but I will be sad to see it go.  I sometimes wish I could just take off the nail art in one piece and then later, glue it back on when I want to wear it again. Kinda like custom made fake nails? It's a shame that all that work goes away and you have to do it all over again.  But then again, it is a fresh opportunity to get creative again and come up with something new and different.  Another mani to love for awhile.



I completely agree That would be a great way to savor our nail art work  although I decorate cakes too and my nail art is around much longer than my cakes lol


----------



## pinkprincess777

These are 2 mani's I did for nail art contests on blogs the first one was Disney and I did Dumbo, the second was something purple so I did the purple people eater. Not the greatest but they sure were fun! Used toothpicks and nail polish  











Sorry for double post


----------



## NanaSue

pinkprincess777 said:


> I completely agree That would be a great way to savor our nail art work  although I decorate cakes too and my nail art is around much longer than my cakes lol


 
From what I understand, some of those cakes can take several hours to decorate.  That's alot of work just to see it disappear quickly, that's for sure.

Your manis certainly look playful.  What fun!


----------



## irishlass1029

For the Dr. Who premier! Ad you can tell I never seem to improve at nail art. LOL!


----------



## semirose

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> These are 2 mani's I did for nail art contests on blogs the first one was Disney and I did Dumbo, the second was something purple so I did the purple people eater. Not the greatest but they sure were fun! Used toothpicks and nail polish
> 
> Sorry for double post


Oh those are so cute! Love them!



			
				irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> For the Dr. Who premier! Ad you can tell I never seem to improve at nail art. LOL!


Girl that's sooooo much better than my Who premiere nail art. Pics later but yeah, yours looks awesome!


----------



## crushgoil

irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> For the Dr. Who premier! Ad you can tell I never seem to improve at nail art. LOL!



I really like it!


----------



## pinkprincess777

NanaSue said:
			
		

> From what I understand, some of those cakes can take several hours to decorate.  That's alot of work just to see it disappear quickly, that's for sure.
> 
> Your manis certainly look playful.  What fun!


Thank you and yeah it usually takes 3-8 hours depending on the cake. 



			
				semirose said:
			
		

> Oh those are so cute! Love them!



Thank you


----------



## Beesknees67

After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out. 

Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.

I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.



This one is my favorite:







Here are two more color combos:


----------



## GinaD727

Omg that looks awesome.. I love it!


----------



## Nateirelav

Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> 
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> 
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> Here are two more color combos:



Wow ow.... I got the goose bumps looking at your mani... It really resembles snake's skin... 

Well Done!!


----------



## joy&lv

Beesknees67 said:


> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> 
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> 
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more color combos:


 
It is so good, it is creepy! Great job!


----------



## hunniesochic

Beesknees67 said:


> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> 
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> 
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more color combos:


 OMG


----------



## crushgoil

Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> 
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> 
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> Here are two more color combos:



Wowza!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> 
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> 
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> Here are two more color combos:



This looks so real! Its beautiful!


----------



## kristin.xo

Beesknees67 said:


> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> 
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> 
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two more color combos:



Wow, those are amazing!!!  I LOVE the second one, it looks exactly like snakeskin!  Nice job!


----------



## NanaSue

Beesknees67 said:


> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> This one is my favorite: Here are two more color combos:


 
Very nice, no need to get the skin from the real snake.  It takes away the ewww factor, too.


----------



## wednesday415

My nail art for this week


----------



## TexaninPA

wednesday415 said:


> My nail art for this week
> 
> View attachment 1860698



That's really pretty, I like how each nail is different but not too different that it doesn't go together.  I wish I was better at nail art.


----------



## legnaenots

coachlover1000 said:


> Here goes:


Love the pics, very inspiring.  I am new here so I am sorry if you already answered this question but have you mix the marbling with SOG base and top process?  If so, how did it work out? Thinking of experimenting and I am looking for tips and tricks to reduce the frustration aspect and achieve bragable results sooner.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## kristin.xo

wednesday415 said:


> My nail art for this week
> 
> View attachment 1860698



So pretty!!!


----------



## wintersmelody

My first attempt at glequins!


----------



## Nateirelav

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> My first attempt at glequins!



Pretty & glam!!


----------



## wintersmelody

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> Pretty & glam!!



Thank you!!


----------



## kristin.xo

wintersmelody said:


> View attachment 1861298
> 
> 
> My first attempt at glequins!



Love it!!!  Omg, I must get some.


----------



## wintersmelody

kristin.xo said:


> Love it!!!  Omg, I must get some.



Girl just get thee some glittah! This is just med size holo hexes for frankening. I've got a kaleidoscope of colors.. RAINBOW SOOOOON.  I'm seriously so in love with this!


----------



## pinkprincess777

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> My first attempt at glequins!



Soooooo pretty love the bling!


----------



## sally.m

wintersmelody said:


> View attachment 1861298
> 
> 
> My first attempt at glequins!



Wow! If that's your first attempt I wonder what they will look like with practice!


----------



## NanaSue

wednesday415 said:


> My nail art for this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860698


 

Aww, how sweet, very pretty and I love how it looks soft and romantic - but not in a little girl or cheezy way.




TexaninPA said:


> That's really pretty, I like how each nail is different but not too different that it doesn't go together. I wish I was better at nail art.


 
You will get there. Remember, not all nail art requires a steady hand or painting skills. There's alot you can do with stickers, stamps and even a dotting tool. Just look around for ideas, watch some tutorials, and be brave. You will surprise yourself, I'm sure.



legnaenots said:


> Love the pics, very inspiring. I am new here so I am sorry if you already answered this question but have you mix the marbling with SOG base and top process? If so, how did it work out? Thinking of experimenting and I am looking for tips and tricks to reduce the frustration aspect and achieve bragable results sooner. Any info would be appreciated.


 
Ferretkingdom had made the wonderful suggestion of doing your sog mani in your base color first, complete with cured top coat. Then, when you do your water marbling, if you get a result you don't like, you can just wipe it off and do it over on that nail.



wintersmelody said:


> View attachment 1861298
> 
> 
> My first attempt at glequins!


 
Very pretty, and a great example of how nice nail art can look without having to wield a miniature paint brush.  Great job!


----------



## wintersmelody

pinkprincess777 said:


> Soooooo pretty love the bling!



Thank you! It was quite dangerous while driving today! 



sally.m said:


> Wow! If that's your first attempt I wonder what they will look like with practice!



Ah see that's my good left hand. My right hand? Not so much. 



NanaSue said:


> Very pretty, and a great example of how nice nail art can look without having to wield a miniature paint brush.  Great job!



Thanks! Uh yeah. I'm so not good with the freehanding. I long to try something really awesome but don't know if I could pull it off.


----------



## TexaninPA

NanaSue said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, NanaSue!  I have dotting tools, so it's been fun playing with those.  I do want to try stickers, and I have some water decals I still need to figure out how to use....youtube time!!


----------



## kristchun

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> My first attempt at glequins!



Oh just stunning!


----------



## kristchun

Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> After seeing a few videos on faux snakeskin manicures I decided to try it out.
> 
> Here are my first attempts using a gel polish base coat in "Posh" and sponging on China Glaze X and then dusting on some powdered pigments in yellow, black and bronze in random areas and topping off with 2 coats gel top coat.
> 
> I found the netting at Jo-Ann's fabric store for $2.65/yrd.
> 
> This one is my favorite:
> 
> Here are two more color combos:



This is sooo cool!! I must try it


----------



## kristchun

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> For my accent finger I started with ombré using China Glaze: I'm With The Life Guard, Shocking Pink, and Happy Go Lucky; Essie: Mojito Madness, Splash of Grenadine, and  Pansy. I then placed the stripping tape and painted  a black coat of OPI Black Onyx and removed the nail stripping tape for the effect.



Your tape lines are absolutely perfect!


----------



## kristchun

NanaSue said:
			
		

> On about 8/7, I did a basic mani with Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me a Toothache. Whoever thinks up these long names needs to be fired! Then, on about 8/15 I added the artwork. The colors used are: Gelish Glamour Queen for shading, Artic Freeze and Don't Be So Particular for veining, Le Chat Perfect Match La Rosa Romantica for glitter accents. I wanted a pink and gold marble design. Not marbled colors, but like real marble - with veining and shading. I looked all over and couldn't find any tutorials or instructions. Ashesela from tpf nail art thread suggested looking at pics of marble and copying that. I do have some marble end tables, so I looked at how the veining and shading looks on them and this is my result. Sorry they got so grown out before I took the pics, this mani has lasted a good long while with absolutely no chipping or lifting. Sorry the 2nd pic is a little blurry, but you get the idea. I'm not too good at the photography - these were the best 2 pics.



You really got it girl! It looks like real marble  great job


----------



## kristchun

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> These are 2 mani's I did for nail art contests on blogs the first one was Disney and I did Dumbo, the second was something purple so I did the purple people eater. Not the greatest but they sure were fun! Used toothpicks and nail polish
> 
> Sorry for double post



Only toothpicks??? That's amazing! Great job


----------



## hunniesochic

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> My first attempt at glequins!



I love this! Did any fall off yet? How just you seal it? It's so pretty.


----------



## Nateirelav

My current nails. Love!


----------



## SusyH

Nateirelav said:
			
		

> My current nails. Love!



I love that!! Pretty colors!


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristchun said:
			
		

> Only toothpicks??? That's amazing! Great job


Thank you



			
				Nateirelav said:
			
		

> My current nails. Love!



I like the color combo its very pretty!


----------



## sharknbark

Nateirelav said:


> My current nails. Love!


Nice! Reminds me of stained glass.


----------



## kristin.xo

Nateirelav said:


> My current nails. Love!





sharknbark said:


> Nice! Reminds me of stained glass.



^ I was going to say the same.  Very pretty!!


----------



## NanaSue

TexaninPA said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, NanaSue! I have dotting tools, so it's been fun playing with those. I do want to try stickers, and I have some water decals I still need to figure out how to use....youtube time!!


 
Sometimes I can stay up for hours just browsing for new nail art ideas. I love watching the tutorials and looking at pics to try to figure out how it was done.



kristchun said:


> You really got it girl! It looks like real marble  great job


 
Why thank you very much



wintersmelody said:


> Thanks! Uh yeah. I'm so not good with the freehanding. I long to try something really awesome but don't know if I could pull it off.


 
I'm sure you would do better than you think you would. You obviiously have some creativity. The rest is practice. It's ok to mess up, that's how we learn. It's just nails, it's not tattoes.  We can wipe it off and start over til we get it how we want it to look. Also, I'm a firm believer that there is no such thing as making a mistake when it comes to art. It's not a mistake, but a change of plans. Some of the best results come from being flexible enough to go with the flow when things aren't going as planned.



Nateirelav said:


> My current nails. Love!


 
I like how you left the bottom clear, leaves room for growth without it being obvious.


----------



## SusyH

I did some sponged shapes and dots! And added CrowsToes Absolum on my ring finger.


----------



## NanaSue

SusyH said:


> I did some sponged shapes and dots! And added CrowsToes Absolum on my ring finger.


 
How fun!


----------



## kristin.xo

SusyH said:


> I did some sponged shapes and dots! And added CrowsToes Absolum on my ring finger.



So cute!  I love the colours!


----------



## pinkprincess777

SusyH said:
			
		

> I did some sponged shapes and dots! And added CrowsToes Absolum on my ring finger.



This is cute! I like how your design colors reflect the glitter colors!


----------



## Nateirelav

Thanks everyone! I really enjoy the colours and it does look like stained glass.


----------



## Beesknees67

So I finally quit practicing and did the snakeskin mani. I found some different netting that I like better and I went with a darker base coat and applied a light flesh color over the netting. All the scale coloring was done with CND Additives.


----------



## beverly20024

Beesknees67 said:


> So I finally quit practicing and did the snakeskin mani. I found some different netting that I like better and I went with a darker base coat and applied a light flesh color over the netting. All the scale coloring was done with CND Additives.



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I sure wish you'd join us on SOGAA and give tips on this type of awesome mani! Absolutely amazing.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Beesknees67 said:
			
		

> So I finally quit practicing and did the snakeskin mani. I found some different netting that I like better and I went with a darker base coat and applied a light flesh color over the netting. All the scale coloring was done with CND Additives.



This is awesome! The netting looks Even More Real!!!


----------



## Melissa82

Neon cheetah print I did the other week.


----------



## NanaSue

beverly20024 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I sure wish you'd join us on SOGAA and give tips on this type of awesome mani! Absolutely amazing.


 
If she does decide to join SOGAA, I hope she still puts her wonderful posts on here for those of us not on SOGAA.  In fact, for all you lovely ladies who are on SOGAA and understandably enjoy being able to discuss more off-topic projects while you are there, please remember to post your on-topic pics-hints-tips-results here on tpf to share with the rest of us................puhleeeeeeeze???????



Melissa82 said:


> Neon cheetah print I did the other week.


 
very fun!!


----------



## Madonna66

Melissa82 said:


> Neon cheetah print I did the other week.


Very Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## beverly20024

Melissa82 said:


> Neon cheetah print I did the other week.



Love, love, love!



Nateirelav said:


> My current nails. Love!



These are awesome!


----------



## ash1183

Holo polka dots with GOSH Holographic and Color Club Revvvolution!


----------



## irishlass1029

ash1183 said:


> Holo polka dots with GOSH Holographic and Color Club Revvvolution!



Wow! That's GOT to be the Original GOSH holo and not the new one. Stunning!


----------



## ChiChi143

Simple nail art...French manicure with zebra stripes on ring fingers.


----------



## hunniesochic

ash1183 said:


> Holo polka dots with GOSH Holographic and Color Club Revvvolution!


Very bright and fun. Love the holo!!!


----------



## ash1183

irishlass1029 said:


> Wow! That's GOT to be the Original GOSH holo and not the new one. Stunning!





hunniesochic said:


> Very bright and fun. Love the holo!!!



Thanks ladies! And yes, the original GOSH Holo.  I was lucky enough to obtain it in a swap last year.


----------



## kristin.xo

Melissa82 said:


> Neon cheetah print I did the other week.



Love it!!!  So cute on the white base! 



ash1183 said:


> Holo polka dots with GOSH Holographic and Color Club Revvvolution!



So awesome!!! 



ChiChi143 said:


> Simple nail art...French manicure with zebra stripes on ring fingers.
> 
> View attachment 1868379



Love the little accent tip!  Looks really nice!


----------



## Sunrize

legnaenots said:


> Love the pics, very inspiring.  I am new here so I am sorry if you already answered this question but have you mix the marbling with SOG base and top process?  If so, how did it work out? Thinking of experimenting and I am looking for tips and tricks to reduce the frustration aspect and achieve bragable results sooner.  Any info would be appreciated.


I tried doing the marbeling with water, and when I did a base and top coat and cured, the marbled colors just kinda ran off.  However, quite by chance, I did get good results with using seafoam green as a base, cured and top it off.. cure.. lightly buff..then put three dots of caution (a med/dark blue) and three dots of white.. then took a toothpick and swirled them around til I liked it. Then I cured it, added another coat of top it off. These are all Gelish SOG products.


Nateirelav said:


> My current nails. Love!


Great, I love being able to use more than one or two colors at a time. And good idea about starting the design down a bit from the cuticle.


Beesknees67 said:


> So I finally quit practicing and did the snakeskin mani. I found some different netting that I like better and I went with a darker base coat and applied a light flesh color over the netting. All the scale coloring was done with CND Additives.


Sigh.. that's beautiful!


Melissa82 said:


> Neon cheetah print I did the other week.


What fun!


ChiChi143 said:


> Simple nail art...French manicure with zebra stripes on ring fingers.


I like that, just a touch of the wild.

Here's my toothpick art that I mentioned at the top of this post. It really works well as an accent finger, using the dark blue or even the sea foam green on the rest of the fingers. 
View attachment 1868379


----------



## pinkprincess777

ash1183 said:
			
		

> Holo polka dots with GOSH Holographic and Color Club Revvvolution!


Beautiful! Love the holo!




			
				Melissa82 said:
			
		

> Neon cheetah print I did the other week.


Awesome!




			
				ChiChi143 said:
			
		

> Simple nail art...French manicure with zebra stripes on ring fingers.


Are these your nails? They are very pretty!



			
				Sunrize said:
			
		

> Here's my toothpick art that I mentioned at the top of this post. It really works well as an accent finger, using the dark blue or even the sea foam green on the rest of the fingers.



This is so pretty I just watched a RobinMoses video that turned out great that I want to try!


----------



## Sunrize

pinkprincess777 said:


> This is so pretty I just watched a RobinMoses video that turned out great that I want to try!


Oh yes, her videos are hypnotizing! I had never tried swirling the gel polish and really like the fact that you can take your time, whereas regular nail polish dries so quickly.  Now I can't wait to try out more marbling affects w different colors, and using different items besides toothpicks & dotters to swirl them with.. perhaps a pinch of glitter here and there?


----------



## NanaSue

ash1183 said:


> Holo polka dots with GOSH Holographic and Color Club Revvvolution!


 
Holo goodness x 2 =  great nails.



ChiChi143 said:


> Simple nail art...French manicure with zebra stripes on ring fingers.


 
Just a touch of animal print, it makes your nails look classy, I like it.



Sunrize said:


> I tried doing the marbeling with water, and when I did a base and top coat and cured, the marbled colors just kinda ran off. However, quite by chance, I did get good results with using seafoam green as a base, cured and top it off.. cure.. lightly buff..then put three dots of caution (a med/dark blue) and three dots of white.. then took a toothpick and swirled them around til I liked it. Then I cured it, added another coat of top it off. These are all Gelish SOG products.
> Here's my toothpick art that I mentioned at the top of this post. It really works well as an accent finger, using the dark blue or even the sea foam green on the rest of the fingers.


 
I love your new avatar, how fun.  thanx for the mini tutorial on toothpick marbling.  



pinkprincess777 said:


> This is so pretty I just watched a RobinMoses video that turned out great that I want to try!


 
I love her website, pics, videos, designs, ideas, techniques, ( am I forgetting anything?) She is incredible.


----------



## Sunrize

ash1183 said:


> Holo polka dots with GOSH Holographic and Color Club Revvvolution!


Love the simplicity and wow factor of this !!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Sunrize said:
			
		

> Oh yes, her videos are hypnotizing! I had never tried swirling the gel polish and really like the fact that you can take your time, whereas regular nail polish dries so quickly.  Now I can't wait to try out more marbling affects w different colors, and using different items besides toothpicks & dotters to swirl them with.. perhaps a pinch of glitter here and there?



Like the pinch of glitter idea!


----------



## ash1183

kristin.xo said:


> Love it!!!  So cute on the white base!
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the little accent tip!  Looks really nice!





pinkprincess777 said:


> Beautiful! Love the holo!
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Are these your nails? They are very pretty!
> 
> 
> This is so pretty I just watched a RobinMoses video that turned out great that I want to try!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## CBeeN

Hi I'm new here 

These are my recent attempts this month of nail art.
I really need to make the lines thinner though.


----------



## CBeeN

Chunky loose glitter on ring finger and gelish sweet chocolate tips with bronzed overlay.


----------



## sally.m

Melissa82 said:


> Neon cheetah print I did the other week.



That looks so cool!


----------



## Sunrize

CBeeN said:


> Hi I'm new here
> 
> These are my recent attempts this month of nail art.
> I really need to make the lines thinner though.


Great job!  Are you using the thin art brush to make the lines? I had to practice the stroke quite a bit before I was satisfied with my lines. I like the way you put different shapes together!


----------



## kristin.xo

CBeeN said:


> Hi I'm new here
> 
> These are my recent attempts this month of nail art.
> I really need to make the lines thinner though.





CBeeN said:


> Chunky loose glitter on ring finger and gelish sweet chocolate tips with bronzed overlay.



Those are all very pretty!  Love the first one!


----------



## Nakshidil

CBeeN said:


> Hi I'm new here
> 
> These are my recent attempts this month of nail art.
> I really need to make the lines thinner though.


 
That's beautiful!


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand fire mani:


----------



## crushgoil

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand fire mani:



Oo that's lovely! 

Here's my very first stamping attempt:


----------



## Nakshidil

Ashesela said:


> Freehand fire mani:


 
I want this!


----------



## kristin.xo

Ashesela said:


> Freehand fire mani:



Amazing!!  Love it! 



crushgoil said:


> Oo that's lovely!
> 
> Here's my very first stamping attempt:



That's a really cool stamp!  It looks perfect for your first attempt!


----------



## springmama

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand fire mani:



HOT HOT HOT! I love this so much!


----------



## hunniesochic

CBeeN said:
			
		

> Hi I'm new here
> 
> These are my recent attempts this month of nail art.
> I really need to make the lines thinner though.



For a first that's pretty good.


----------



## hunniesochic

CBeeN said:
			
		

> Chunky loose glitter on ring finger and gelish sweet chocolate tips with bronzed overlay.



Pretty!


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand fire mani:


I am always in awe of your nailart. 




			
				crushgoil said:
			
		

> Oo that's lovely!
> 
> Here's my very first stamping attempt:


Love this. You did great.


----------



## chickettes

Ashesela said:


> Freehand fire mani:



This is gorgeous!


----------



## sedgewick

I've gotten alot better now but I thought I'd start at the beginning, my first ever nail art attempt


----------



## Nakshidil

sedgewick said:


> I've gotten alot better now but I thought I'd start at the beginning, my first ever nail art attempt


 
This is so pretty!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

CBeeN said:


> Hi I'm new here
> 
> These are my recent attempts this month of nail art.
> I really need to make the lines thinner though.


 


Ashesela said:


> Freehand fire mani:


 
These are both really great!  *May I ask what tools you ladies used?*

*Ashesela*, I am going to follow your blogn now. Those dandelion nails are amazing. I'd like to try to recreate that.


----------



## Ashesela

WhitleyGilbert said:


> These are both really great!  *May I ask what tools you ladies used?*
> 
> *Ashesela*, I am going to follow your blogn now. Those dandelion nails are amazing. I'd like to try to recreate that.



Thank you so much!!! :"D  I used a cheap small brush that I bought and clipped myself. 




chickettes said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you so much!!! : D



hunniesochic said:


> I am always in awe of your nailart.
> 
> 
> Love this. You did great.



Eeee thank you!!! :'D  You are so kind to meeee!!!



springmama said:


> HOT HOT HOT! I love this so much!



: D!!!!  Thank you very, very much!!! : D




kristin.xo said:


> Amazing!!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really cool stamp!  It looks perfect for your first attempt!



Thank you so much!!! : D




Nakshidil said:


> I want this!



:'D!!!!



crushgoil said:


> Oo that's lovely!
> 
> Here's my very first stamping attempt:



Thank you so much, and lovely stamp!!! : D



sedgewick said:


> I've gotten alot better now but I thought I'd start at the beginning, my first ever nail art attempt



This is so pretty!!! : D


----------



## hunniesochic

sedgewick said:


> I've gotten alot better now but I thought I'd start at the beginning, my first ever nail art attempt



Beautiful!


----------



## Nateirelav

Sunrize said:
			
		

> I tried doing the marbeling with water, and when I did a base and top coat and cured, the marbled colors just kinda ran off.  However, quite by chance, I did get good results with using seafoam green as a base, cured and top it off.. cure.. lightly buff..then put three dots of caution (a med/dark blue) and three dots of white.. then took a toothpick and swirled them around til I liked it. Then I cured it, added another coat of top it off. These are all Gelish SOG products.
> 
> Great, I love being able to use more than one or two colors at a time. And good idea about starting the design down a bit from the cuticle.
> 
> Sigh.. that's beautiful!
> 
> What fun!
> 
> I like that, just a touch of the wild.
> 
> Here's my toothpick art that I mentioned at the top of this post. It really works well as an accent finger, using the dark blue or even the sea foam green on the rest of the fingers.



Love the blue marbling on the green!


----------



## KathSummers

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand fire mani:



So awesome!


----------



## Ashesela

KathSummers said:


> So awesome!



Thank you so much!!! :'D

Freehand:


----------



## CBeeN

Sunrize said:


> Great job!  Are you using the thin art brush to make the lines? I had to practice the stroke quite a bit before I was satisfied with my lines. I like the way you put different shapes together!



I bought some Nail art brushes off EBay but some were a bit too thick so i trimmed off some of the bristles so i had litterally several hairs left.

I'm gonna invest in a few decent brushes and a decent stripper brush as the ones I've got are cheap rubbish.


----------



## CBeeN

kristin.xo said:


> Those are all very pretty!  Love the first one!



Aww thanks gonna keep trying though (a bit of a perfectionist!)


----------



## CBeeN

Nakshidil said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank you xx


----------



## CBeeN

WhitleyGilbert said:


> These are both really great!  *May I ask what tools you ladies used?*


 
I used some cheap nail art brushes off ebay but i really need some better quality ones, i could do with some that are as thin as a hair strand!

I used acrylic paint that i bought from HobbyCraft (dunno if you've got one of those over where you live), I got the decent acrylic (not artists too expensive) and the kids stuff is too cheapy for my liking. They were by Americana and DecoArt, about £1.50 - 1.99 each.


----------



## CBeeN

Ashesela said:


> Thank you so much!!! :'D
> 
> Freehand:




I REALLY like this one, I might give it a try at the weekend, simple strokes but very effective. 

I also luv the fire one, god knows how you did that!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:


> Thank you so much!!! :'D
> 
> Freehand:


This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Ashesela

CBeeN said:


> I REALLY like this one, I might give it a try at the weekend, simple strokes but very effective.
> 
> I also luv the fire one, god knows how you did that!!



Thank you so much!!! : D!!  I'd love to see your version of it! : D



hunniesochic said:


> This is so beautiful!!!



Thank you so very much!!! : D!


----------



## melbo

Ashesela said:


> Thank you so much!!! :'D
> 
> Freehand:


Good job! I'm soo jealous of your drawing skills :greengrin:


----------



## sedgewick

Rainbow cute fun


----------



## Nakshidil

sedgewick said:


> Rainbow cute fun


 
That is so adorable!


----------



## sedgewick

Also bunnies!


----------



## pinkprincess777

sedgewick said:
			
		

> Rainbow cute fun



So cute !


----------



## Ashesela

melbo said:


> Good job! I'm soo jealous of your drawing skills :greengrin:



Thank you so much :'D!!!

Freehand Autumn Mani - Part 1:


----------



## Nicki828

sedgewick said:


> Rainbow cute fun


 
So adorable!


----------



## Nicki828

Ashesela said:


> Thank you so much :'D!!!
> 
> Freehand Autumn Mani - Part 1:


 
Ahmazing!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Thank you so much :'D!!!
> 
> Freehand Autumn Mani - Part 1:



Wow!


----------



## melbo

Ashesela said:


> Thank you so much :'D!!!
> 
> Freehand Autumn Mani - Part 1:



Argh!! I love love love!


----------



## Ashesela

Nicki828 said:


> Ahmazing!



Thank you so much!!! :'D



pinkprincess777 said:


> Wow!



: D!!!



melbo said:


> Argh!! I love love love!



: D!!  YAY!  Thank you so much!! : D


----------



## Ashesela

Autumn Nails Part Two (Freehand):


----------



## ash1183

My Autumn-inspired mani


----------



## Ashesela

ash1183 said:


> My Autumn-inspired mani



Your nails look like leaves changing colours!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## snibor

ash1183 said:


> My Autumn-inspired mani



This is stunning.


----------



## Ashesela

snibor said:


> This is stunning.



Thank you so much!!! :'D


----------



## hunniesochic

sedgewick said:
			
		

> Rainbow cute fun


This is so adorable!




			
				sedgewick said:
			
		

> Also bunnies!


Über cute!




			
				Ashesela said:
			
		

> Thank you so much :'D!!!
> 
> Freehand Autumn Mani - Part 1:


Looks amazing. You do such a great job.


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Autumn Nails Part Two (Freehand):


Very beautiful! How long did it take you to do these?




			
				ash1183 said:
			
		

> My Autumn-inspired mani


This look fab! Love the color combo.


----------



## cdinh87

My first post here!  Did them last night bc I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled today and knew i would need a pick me up.


----------



## hunniesochic

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> My first post here!  Did them last night bc I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled today and knew i would need a pick me up.


Cute! That is such a beautiful blue


----------



## Ashesela

hunniesochic said:


> This is so adorable!
> 
> 
> Über cute!
> 
> 
> Looks amazing. You do such a great job.



Thank you so much!!! : D



hunniesochic said:


> Very beautiful! How long did it take you to do these?
> 
> 
> This look fab! Love the color combo.



Those took about an hour per nail.  Thank you so much!! : D




cdinh87 said:


> My first post here!  Did them last night bc I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled today and knew i would need a pick me up.
> 
> View attachment 1882112



These are gorgeous!!  I hope that your surgery goes well and that you feel better soon!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My Autumn-inspired mani


Love it! Perfect Fall colors and design!



			
				cdinh87 said:
			
		

> My first post here!  Did them last night bc I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled today and knew i would need a pick me up.



Good luck girl hope it goes well! Your nails look fabulous!


----------



## ash1183

Ashesela said:


> Your nails look like leaves changing colours!!  Gorgeous!





snibor said:


> This is stunning.





hunniesochic said:


> Very beautiful! How long did it take you to do these?
> 
> 
> This look fab! Love the color combo.





pinkprincess777 said:


> Love it! Perfect Fall colors and design!
> 
> 
> Good luck girl hope it goes well! Your nails look fabulous!



Thanks everyone! &#9829;


----------



## crushgoil

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> My first post here!  Did them last night bc I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled today and knew i would need a pick me up.



So cute! I hope you recover quickly


----------



## cdinh87

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Cute! That is such a beautiful blue






			
				Ashesela said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous!!  I hope that your surgery goes well and that you feel better soon!!






			
				pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Good luck girl hope it goes well! Your nails look fabulous!






			
				crushgoil said:
			
		

> So cute! I hope you recover quickly



Thank you everyone!! Im feeling fine after a really long nap and some medication. I'm up doing laundry and cleaning the house.. Lol

HunnieSoChic- the name of the color is mint magic. It's very Jasmine-ish (from disney's Aladdin)


----------



## AviahAdaora

Fabulous nails, Ladies! These designs are so inspiring!


----------



## NightAtTheOpera

cdinh87 said:


> Thank you everyone!! Im feeling fine after a really long nap and some medication. I'm up doing laundry and cleaning the house.. Lol
> 
> HunnieSoChic- the name of the color is mint magic. It's very Jasmine-ish (from disney's Aladdin)



Glad you're feeling better.  It was nice seeing your nail pictures and then finding out you were feeling better shortly after.  I'm actually getting my wisdom teeth removed in just over a week 

Anyways these are the nails I did for my friends birthday party Friday!


----------



## melbo

NightAtTheOpera said:


> Glad you're feeling better.  It was nice seeing your nail pictures and then finding out you were feeling better shortly after.  I'm actually getting my wisdom teeth removed in just over a week
> 
> Anyways these are the nails I did for my friends birthday party Friday!


Soo beautiful! The color combinations are great! She must have gone crazy after she saw the end results


----------



## SusyH

cdinh87 said:


> My first post here!  Did them last night bc I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled today and knew i would need a pick me up.
> 
> View attachment 1882112


Those are really cute!! Glad to know you're feeling better!



NightAtTheOpera said:


> Glad you're feeling better.  It was nice seeing your nail pictures and then finding out you were feeling better shortly after.  I'm actually getting my wisdom teeth removed in just over a week
> 
> Anyways these are the nails I did for my friends birthday party Friday!


Very pretty! Love the colors!


----------



## Nicki828

cdinh87 said:


> My first post here! Did them last night bc I'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled today and knew i would need a pick me up.
> 
> View attachment 1882112


 
Love it!  So pretty and cheerful!


----------



## Nicki828

NightAtTheOpera said:


> Glad you're feeling better. It was nice seeing your nail pictures and then finding out you were feeling better shortly after. I'm actually getting my wisdom teeth removed in just over a week
> 
> Anyways these are the nails I did for my friends birthday party Friday!


 
Gorgeous!  I can never get straight lines!  Did you use striping tape for the gold?


----------



## beverly20024

NightAtTheOpera said:


> Glad you're feeling better.  It was nice seeing your nail pictures and then finding out you were feeling better shortly after.  I'm actually getting my wisdom teeth removed in just over a week
> 
> Anyways these are the nails I did for my friends birthday party Friday!



Absolutely gorgeous! You're amazingly talented!


----------



## NightAtTheOpera

melbo said:


> Soo beautiful! The color combinations are great! She must have gone crazy after she saw the end results





SusyH said:


> Very pretty! Love the colors!





Nicki828 said:


> Gorgeous!  I can never get straight lines!  Did you use striping tape for the gold?





beverly20024 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! You're amazingly talented!



Thank you guys!!!  And my friend loved it! And yes I did use striping tape.  I did a full coat of Ruby Kisses Blue My Mind and then a coat half way up the nail of Essies Smooth sailing and Chanel Graphite tips.  Trying to make them as straight as possible. I can't get straight lines either but the tape totally hides it!


----------



## hunniesochic

NightAtTheOpera said:


> Glad you're feeling better.  It was nice seeing your nail pictures and then finding out you were feeling better shortly after.  I'm actually getting my wisdom teeth removed in just over a week
> 
> Anyways these are the nails I did for my friends birthday party Friday!


I love this!!!


----------



## ash1183

My Harry Potter-themed nails


----------



## joy&lv

My first freehand plus making my own decal for a Halloween nail art contest I just entered. It was so much fun!


----------



## hunniesochic

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My Harry Potter-themed nails



This is too cute.


----------



## hunniesochic

joy&lv said:
			
		

> My first freehand plus making my own decal for a Halloween nail art contest I just entered. It was so much fun!



Wow this turned out amazing! I've always wondered what glow-in-the-dark NP looks like in the light. Love your work.


----------



## Theren




----------



## joy&lv

hunniesochic said:


> Wow this turned out amazing! I've always wondered what glow-in-the-dark NP looks like in the light. Love your work.


 
thank you!


----------



## springmama

joy&lv said:
			
		

> My first freehand plus making my own decal for a Halloween nail art contest I just entered. It was so much fun!



That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

joy&lv said:
			
		

> My first freehand plus making my own decal for a Halloween nail art contest I just entered. It was so much fun!


These are awesome I voted for u! 



			
				Theren said:
			
		

> .



Very cute!


----------



## kristin.xo

ash1183 said:


> My Harry Potter-themed nails



They look so good!!  Love it! 



joy&lv said:


> My first freehand plus making my own decal for a Halloween nail art contest I just entered. It was so much fun!



Omg I love them!!  They look amazing glowing in the dark!  Nice job! 



Theren said:


> View attachment 1885988



Very pretty!  I like the contrast with the sparkly blue!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Gradient Gelish night shimmer and night reflection. Tape design manicure with holographic pink glitter base and night reflection on top.


----------



## irishlass1029

I joined in with some other bloggers for a 30 day challenge. I basically suck at nail art but I thought this might be fun and pull me out of my comfort zone a bit. Here are a few I've done recently...

Fashion Inspiration Mani - Hermès







Movie Inspiration Mani - Man in the Gray Flannel Suit






Book Inspiration Mani - IT by Stephen King






Song Inspiration Mani - Fade to Black


----------



## irishlass1029

Pattern Inspiration Mani - Thompson Camel Plaid Tartan
and
Pop Art Inspiration Mani


----------



## irishlass1029

And my Animal Print Mani


----------



## NanaSue

Wow! You've been busy!  My fav is the plaid mani.


----------



## NightAtTheOpera

irishlass1029 said:


> I joined in with some other bloggers for a 30 day challenge. I basically suck at nail art but I thought this might be fun and pull me out of my comfort zone a bit. Here are a few I've done recently...
> 
> Fashion Inspiration Mani - Hermès
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Inspiration Mani - Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book Inspiration Mani - IT by Stephen King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song Inspiration Mani - Fade to Black



You should know your nail art does not suck... no even close


----------



## melbo

irishlass1029 said:


> I joined in with some other bloggers for a 30 day challenge. I basically suck at nail art but I thought this might be fun and pull me out of my comfort zone a bit. Here are a few I've done recently...
> 
> Fashion Inspiration Mani - Hermès
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Inspiration Mani - Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book Inspiration Mani - IT by Stephen King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song Inspiration Mani - Fade to Black





irishlass1029 said:


> Pattern Inspiration Mani - Thompson Camel Plaid Tartan
> and
> Pop Art Inspiration Mani





irishlass1029 said:


> And my Animal Print Mani


Ohh my! Your nail art is sooo good! I would have never known that you "sucked at nail art"! So terrific!


----------



## hunniesochic

irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> I joined in with some other bloggers for a 30 day challenge. I basically suck at nail art but I thought this might be fun and pull me out of my comfort zone a bit. Here are a few I've done recently...
> 
> Fashion Inspiration Mani - Hermès
> 
> Movie Inspiration Mani - Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
> 
> Book Inspiration Mani - IT by Stephen King
> 
> Song Inspiration Mani - Fade to Black



Love this! Very cute mani.


----------



## hunniesochic

irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> Pattern Inspiration Mani - Thompson Camel Plaid Tartan
> and
> Pop Art Inspiration Mani



Whoa!!! These looks fabulous!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> And my Animal Print Mani



Amazing!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Very nice.




			
				pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Gradient Gelish night shimmer and night reflection. Tape design manicure with holographic pink glitter base and night reflection on top.


Love this. Very pretty.


----------



## pinkprincess777

irishlass1029 said:
			
		

> I joined in with some other bloggers for a 30 day challenge. I basically suck at nail art but I thought this might be fun and pull me out of my comfort zone a bit. Here are a few I've done recently...
> 
> Fashion Inspiration Mani - Hermès
> 
> Movie Inspiration Mani - Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
> 
> Book Inspiration Mani - IT by Stephen King
> 
> Song Inspiration Mani - Fade to Black


Wow you have awesome talent! Very cool 



			
				hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> 
> Love this. Very pretty.



Thank you


----------



## joy&lv

pinkprincess777 said:


> These are awesome I voted for u!


 
thank you!


----------



## joy&lv

Here is my LV inspired manicure  I am planning on doing more but this was my first attempt.


----------



## sally.m

irishlass1029 said:


> And my Animal Print Mani


 
The animal print is amazing. I wish i had longer nails to try some nail art!


----------



## hunniesochic

joy&lv said:
			
		

> Here is my LV inspired manicure  I am planning on doing more but this was my first attempt.



Very cute! Did you used a stamp or hand paint it?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

joy&lv said:


> Here is my LV inspired manicure  I am planning on doing more but this was my first attempt.


 
So cute!


----------



## kaleida

irishlass1029 said:


> And my Animal Print Mani



You have perfect cuticles and a lovely nail length!


----------



## ash1183

kristin.xo said:


> They look so good!!  Love it!



Thanks!


----------



## ash1183

My "Inspired by Art" Manicure


----------



## nutrihuney

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My "Inspired by Art" Manicure



Wow! So pretty&hellip;


----------



## NailAsylum

My last weeks nail art was game-themed .
Injustice:gods among us






If you like it,I would appreciate if you check out and share my blog http://nailasylum.blogspot.com


----------



## hunniesochic

NailAsylum said:
			
		

> My last weeks nail art was game-themed .
> Injustice:gods among us
> 
> If you like it,I would appreciate if you check out and share my blog http://nailasylum.blogspot.com



Amazing job!


----------



## Theren

ash1183 said:
			
		

> My "Inspired by Art" Manicure



Wow!! You have amazing talent


----------



## NailAsylum

hunniesochic said:


> Amazing job!



Thank you! Really glad you liked it!


----------



## ash1183

irishlass1029 said:


> I joined in with some other bloggers for a 30 day challenge. I basically suck at nail art but I thought this might be fun and pull me out of my comfort zone a bit. Here are a few I've done recently...
> 
> Fashion Inspiration Mani - Hermès
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Inspiration Mani - Man in the Gray Flannel Suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book Inspiration Mani - IT by Stephen King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song Inspiration Mani - Fade to Black



So amazing - all of them!


----------



## ash1183

nutrihuney said:


> Wow! So pretty&hellip;





Theren said:


> Wow!! You have amazing talent



Thanks! &#9829;


----------



## cdinh87

NightAtTheOpera said:
			
		

> Glad you're feeling better.  It was nice seeing your nail pictures and then finding out you were feeling better shortly after.  I'm actually getting my wisdom teeth removed in just over a week
> 
> Anyways these are the nails I did for my friends birthday party Friday!



Good luck with your wisdoms! I was perfectly finr until 3 days after. I'm currently on vacation and had to find a dentist first thing this morning bc I was in so much pain. Went into the office and found out I have a dry socket... What a way to start vacay...  

But here's my nails for vacation.. It's blurry but I wanted to capture how shiny the glitter polish is... Lol


----------



## BeautyholicBabe

I am just starting playing with nail art, so this is my first attempt of using a dotting tool.


----------



## melbo

BeautyholicBabe said:


> I am just starting playing with nail art, so this is my first attempt of using a dotting tool.



I love this...don't know why but to me it looks like it's a ladybug...maybe that's why I love it


----------



## kezza30

I did some galaxy nails with various Barry M's


----------



## hunniesochic

cdinh87 said:
			
		

> Good luck with your wisdoms! I was perfectly finr until 3 days after. I'm currently on vacation and had to find a dentist first thing this morning bc I was in so much pain. Went into the office and found out I have a dry socket... What a way to start vacay...
> 
> But here's my nails for vacation.. It's blurry but I wanted to capture how shiny the glitter polish is... Lol


Love the orange. Enjoy your vacay!




			
				BeautyholicBabe said:
			
		

> I am just starting playing with nail art, so this is my first attempt of using a dotting tool.


This is so cute. I agree with the poster that said this looks like a lady bug 




			
				kezza30 said:
			
		

> I did some galaxy nails with various Barry M's


OMG!!! You did an amazing job. You put my galaxy nails to shame. Wow! This is so pretty!


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand:


----------



## NanaSue

Soooo beautiful!


----------



## hunniesochic

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand:



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ashesela

Thank you so much!!! :'D


----------



## lilalove

Halloween nail art!!!  I got this off Kayla Shevonne's blog...I am just not that creative!  Oddly enough, my right hand came out better so that's what you'll be seeing.  And don't ask why my index finger crooks the wrong way!


----------



## hunniesochic

lilalove said:
			
		

> Halloween nail art!!!  I got this off Kayla Shevonne's blog...I am just not that creative!  Oddly enough, my right hand came out better so that's what you'll be seeing.  And don't ask why my index finger crooks the wrong way!



This is so cute. Nicely executed.


----------



## Kapster

lilalove said:


> Halloween nail art!!!  I got this off Kayla Shevonne's blog...I am just not that creative!  Oddly enough, my right hand came out better so that's what you'll be seeing.  And don't ask why my index finger crooks the wrong way!



Cool idea! I might try this with my zombie costume.


----------



## Sziem

I hope you all like spamming haha.. Just gonna offload a few of my instagram nail art pictures


----------



## Sziem




----------



## Sziem

Forget one.. One of my favourite manis ever


----------



## SusyH

I tried the saran wrap technique with white and light blue, and added some water decals on top.


----------



## lilalove

Halloween continues!!


----------



## lilalove

Arghhh...the topcoat smeared and bubbles.  That's not so obvious IRL.


----------



## hunniesochic

Sziem said:


> View attachment 1899818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899819


 


Sziem said:


> Forget one.. One of my favourite manis ever
> 
> View attachment 1899830


Very cute manis and your avatar is very funny! 



SusyH said:


> I tried the saran wrap technique with white and light blue, and added some water decals on top.


What a fabulous mani. I can't get the technique of saran wrap down. You did a beautiful job.

BTW, do you mind telling me what app/ program you use to curve your watermark? I've been wondering how to do so for the longest time now. 



lilalove said:


> Halloween continues!!


Looks awesome. The smear gives it a special effect.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Wow everyone's art looks amazing!


----------



## SusyH

hunniesochic said:


> What a fabulous mani. I can't get the technique of saran wrap down. You did a beautiful job.
> 
> BTW, do you mind telling me what app/ program you use to curve your watermark? I've been wondering how to do so for the longest time now.


Thank you! It took me a few tries to get the saran wrap, I did my right hand first and it didn't look so good!
I use Photoshop CS6 for the watermark, I followed this tutorial.


----------



## joy&lv

angry bird and queen pig requested by my boys


----------



## hunniesochic

joy&lv said:
			
		

> angry bird and queen pig requested by my boys


Awesome job! Very beautiful.


----------



## melbo

joy&lv said:


> angry bird and queen pig requested by my boys


OOOhh my goodness! My daughter would be obsessed with your mani! Love the whole detailing and everything! Good job!


----------



## danae

joy&lv said:
			
		

> angry bird and queen pig requested by my boys



You're very talented! Your nail art is always very cute, congrats.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel Rose Paradise with Forever 21 Neon Pink and OPI Black Onyx.


----------



## Sziem

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> Chanel Rose Paradise with Forever 21 Neon Pink and OPI Black Onyx.



Lovely!


----------



## wintersmelody

Finally got around doing galaxy nails! 

Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...


----------



## crushgoil

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...



Very pretty! There are so many cool galaxy variants!


----------



## wintersmelody

crushgoil said:
			
		

> Very pretty! There are so many cool galaxy variants!



Thanks!


----------



## Sziem

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...



Guh! This is so pretty


----------



## pinkprincess777

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...



This is beautiful!


----------



## melbo

wintersmelody said:


> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910608


Too cool! You did an awesome job!


----------



## SusyH

wintersmelody said:


> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910608


So beautiful!! Great idea to use the stars!


----------



## lacquered tips

This was one of the first nail art I did.


----------



## Sziem

lacquered tips said:
			
		

> This was one of the first nail art I did.



I love this, so simple but beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lacquered tips said:


> This was one of the first nail art I did.



Great job.


----------



## kristin.xo

joy&lv said:


> angry bird and queen pig requested by my boys



Too cute!!  It looks great!



wintersmelody said:


> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...
> 
> View attachment 1910608



Beautiful!!  I love the placement of that huge star, and those little ones are adorable!



lacquered tips said:


> This was one of the first nail art I did.



Very nice!  I love the colour combo.  Great work for one of your first!


----------



## Ashesela

Freehand Nebula


----------



## Sharmeen

My angry bird nail art i did myself


----------



## Sziem

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand Nebula



Wow! These are awesome!


----------



## Sziem

Sharmeen said:
			
		

> My angry bird nail art i did myself



Lovely!


----------



## Sharmeen

Sziem said:
			
		

> Lovely!



Thank you


----------



## hunniesochic

wintersmelody said:
			
		

> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...


Wow! You did a spectacular job! 




			
				Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand Nebula


Amazing. Always love your nail art. 




			
				Sharmeen said:
			
		

> My angry bird nail art i did myself


Very cute! Did you use regular nail polish or acrylic?


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand Nebula



That's freakin amazing! Good job!


----------



## crushgoil

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand Nebula



Whaaaaat?!? That is so amazinggggg


----------



## Nateirelav

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Freehand Nebula



Lovely!!


----------



## black_reno

My nail of the day, using random no-name polishes


----------



## hunniesochic

black_reno said:
			
		

> My nail of the day, using random no-name polishes



Very simple and pretty! I will have to try this.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

black_reno said:


> My nail of the day, using random no-name polishes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914296



pretty...i want to try this.


----------



## Sziem

black_reno said:
			
		

> My nail of the day, using random no-name polishes



This is lovely.. Very simple but very pretty


----------



## Nakshidil

Ashesela said:


> Freehand Nebula


 
Oh wow! These are amazing!


----------



## lacquered tips

Thank you so much everyone. i tried to quote you guys using multi quote but I definitely messed it up.


----------



## black_reno

Thanks everyone! 
I have no idea how to use multi quote on the iPhone either


----------



## Sunrize

black_reno said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I have no idea how to use multi quote on the iPhone either


Me neither!  I'd probably end up sending a nail pic to everyone on my contact list..LOL


----------



## hunniesochic

Sunrize said:


> Me neither! I'd probably end up sending a nail pic to everyone on my contact list..LOL


 
Just curious...are you Michelle Pham?


----------



## Sunrize

No. Lol ..i did think this photo was cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

My Halloween nails in gel polishes  don't pay attention that my spider only has 6 instead of 8 legs lol! I was cleaning up the legs cause the polish kept running and I forgot I erased the extra legs!


----------



## melbo

pinkprincess777 said:


> My Halloween nails in gel polishes  don't pay attention that my spider only has 6 instead of 8 legs lol! I was cleaning up the legs cause the polish kept running and I forgot I erased the extra legs!
> 
> View attachment 1922405


Legs? What? I'm too busy looking at awesomeness! Amazing job!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> My Halloween nails in gel polishes  don't pay attention that my spider only has 6 instead of 8 legs lol! I was cleaning up the legs cause the polish kept running and I forgot I erased the extra legs!



Super duper cute!!!


----------



## Theren

pinkprincess777 said:


> My Halloween nails in gel polishes  don't pay attention that my spider only has 6 instead of 8 legs lol! I was cleaning up the legs cause the polish kept running and I forgot I erased the extra legs!
> 
> View attachment 1922405


 
omg soo cute! I have to admit.. my favorite is your mummy... wayy too cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

melbo said:
			
		

> Legs? What? I'm too busy looking at awesomeness! Amazing job!


Lol well thank you very much! just drives me crazy lol



			
				Aimgrrrl said:
			
		

> Super duper cute!!!


Thanks!



			
				Theren said:
			
		

> omg soo cute! I have to admit.. my favorite is your mummy... wayy too cute!



Thanks its my favorite too


----------



## kezza30

Amazing art everyone 

Here's my jack o lanterns


----------



## pinkprincess777

kezza30 said:
			
		

> Amazing art everyone
> 
> Here's my jack o lanterns



Thats so cute!


----------



## happinessiskey

my gosh you are all so talented XD
I am hopeless with freehand stuff XD I can never get my right hand to look good hahahaha
This is just a splatter design I recently did  No where near the quality of other things here, but I'm quite happy with it nonetheless. Also, sorry for the fuzzy picture. Phone's really don't take very good photos hahaaha


----------



## melbo

happinessiskey said:


> my gosh you are all so talented XD
> I am hopeless with freehand stuff XD I can never get my right hand to look good hahahaha
> This is just a splatter design I recently did  No where near the quality of other things here, but I'm quite happy with it nonetheless. Also, sorry for the fuzzy picture. Phone's really don't take very good photos hahaaha


Wow! How did you do this? It looks really really good!


----------



## Dreamka

Here is my Halloween gelish nails - tried first time this wet technique  with gel polishes - turned out it works! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Dreamka said:


> Here is my Halloween gelish nails - tried first time this wet technique  with gel polishes - turned out it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Wow, that's crazy and very cool looking! How is it done?


----------



## Kapster

happinessiskey said:


> my gosh you are all so talented XD
> I am hopeless with freehand stuff XD I can never get my right hand to look good hahahaha
> This is just a splatter design I recently did  No where near the quality of other things here, but I'm quite happy with it nonetheless. Also, sorry for the fuzzy picture. Phone's really don't take very good photos hahaaha



Love this color combo!


----------



## happinessiskey

I cannot for the life of me work out how to quote people haha, but thank you *Kapster*, and *Melbo*, it is actually the easiest thing. All you do is put a blob of nailpolish onto some sort of palette (I used a ziplock bag) and dip the end of a straw into it so the nailpolish covers the hole at the end of the straw. You then aim the straw at you nail and blow through the straw with a quick, sharp breath hahaha XD veerryyy messy to to as you can see in this photo which was before I cleaned it all up. I would suggest taping your nails before doing it hahaha.


----------



## lilalove

I cheated since most of these are stamps, but here is my "official" Halloween mani.


----------



## pinkprincess777

happinessiskey said:
			
		

> I cannot for the life of me work out how to quote people haha, but thank you Kapster, and Melbo, it is actually the easiest thing. All you do is put a blob of nailpolish onto some sort of palette (I used a ziplock bag) and dip the end of a straw into it so the nailpolish covers the hole at the end of the straw. You then aim the straw at you nail and blow through the straw with a quick, sharp breath hahaha XD veerryyy messy to to as you can see in this photo which was before I cleaned it all up. I would suggest taping your nails before doing it hahaha.


Even though messy still very love the end result!



			
				lilalove said:
			
		

> I cheated since most of these are stamps, but here is my "official" Halloween mani.


Great gradient and love the stamps! I need more Halloween ones only have a spider stamp lol


----------



## karylicious




----------



## merekat703

My Halloween candy corn mani.


----------



## Nicki828

My daughter is going to be Cookie Monster for Halloween - so here are her matching nails:


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

It's messy on purpose  Here are my zombie-ish nails!


----------



## wednesday415

My Nail of this week: Alice in Wonderland


----------



## jaijai1012

wednesday415 said:
			
		

> My Nail of this week: Alice in Wonderland



Omg! Did you draw those?


----------



## kristin.xo

wednesday415 said:


> My Nail of this week: Alice in Wonderland
> 
> View attachment 1929752
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929751



So adorable!!  I have the same question, did you paint them yourself?


----------



## wednesday415

kristin.xo said:
			
		

> So adorable!!  I have the same question, did you paint them yourself?



No, it paint from my nail artist


----------



## Shinysparkly

Hi,
Can someone explain how to get the graded look, fading from one colour to another? I have not tried this sort of nail art before but love the look!


----------



## Red Frog

One old but favorite mani....


----------



## hunniesochic

Left and Right Water Marble


----------



## hunniesochic

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> My Halloween nails in gel polishes  don't pay attention that my spider only has 6 instead of 8 legs lol! I was cleaning up the legs cause the polish kept running and I forgot I erased the extra legs!


Lol I wouldn't have notice if you didn't mention it. Love the Halloween mani. 




			
				kezza30 said:
			
		

> Amazing art everyone
> 
> Here's my jack o lanterns


Oh so cute!




			
				happinessiskey said:
			
		

> my gosh you are all so talented XD
> I am hopeless with freehand stuff XD I can never get my right hand to look good hahahaha
> This is just a splatter design I recently did  No where near the quality of other things here, but I'm quite happy with it nonetheless. Also, sorry for the fuzzy picture. Phone's really don't take very good photos hahaaha


This is too pretty. Love it.


----------



## hunniesochic

Dreamka said:
			
		

> Here is my Halloween gelish nails - tried first time this wet technique  with gel polishes - turned out it works!
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/img1591fp.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Great job! Looks awesome!




			
				happinessiskey said:
			
		

> I cannot for the life of me work out how to quote people haha, but thank you Kapster, and Melbo, it is actually the easiest thing. All you do is put a blob of nailpolish onto some sort of palette (I used a ziplock bag) and dip the end of a straw into it so the nailpolish covers the hole at the end of the straw. You then aim the straw at you nail and blow through the straw with a quick, sharp breath hahaha XD veerryyy messy to to as you can see in this photo which was before I cleaned it all up. I would suggest taping your nails before doing it hahaha.


Very cool! 




			
				lilalove said:
			
		

> I cheated since most of these are stamps, but here is my "official" Halloween mani.


Your stamps turned out great! Mine never transfer from the stamp to the nails. *sigh*

I love love love this!




			
				merekat703 said:
			
		

> My Halloween candy corn mani.


Too cute!


----------



## hunniesochic

Nicki828 said:
			
		

> My daughter is going to be Cookie Monster for Halloween - so here are her matching nails:


Awwwwww so cute!




			
				wednesday415 said:
			
		

> My Nail of this week: Alice in Wonderland


You are very talented!




			
				Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can someone explain how to get the graded look, fading from one colour to another? I have not tried this sort of nail art before but love the look!


It's called ombré nails and if you search in youtube there are a lot of tutorial videos. Some people get it right on the first try and some get it right with practice. It's one of my favorite nail art. 




			
				Red Frog said:
			
		

> One old but favorite mani....


Looks great!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Everyone's art is amazing!  




			
				Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can someone explain how to get the graded look, fading from one colour to another? I have not tried this sort of nail art before but love the look!



Here is a great tutorial http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2012/04/gradient-nails-picture-tutorial.html?m=1


----------



## lilalove

hunniesochic said:


> Great job! Looks awesome!
> 
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> 
> Your stamps turned out great! Mine never transfer from the stamp to the nails. *sigh*
> 
> 
> I love love love this!
> 
> 
> Too cute!


 
I used to have this problem.  I realized you do not need to press down hard at all with the stamper onto the design.  The harder you press, the less it transfers.  A simple roll over the design picks it up very well.  I do use the Konad black and white polishes.  The Sally Hansen Insta-Dri's work well, too.

If the image still doesn't transfer, buff your stamper a little with a nail file.  Also, I've had better luck transferring images onto the nail before topcoat.  You just have to wait a bit for the polish to dry completely.  And Seche Vite WILL smear your designs.  The key is getting a big enough drop of it so that the brush never touches the nail.  

Hope this helps!  I watched and read a lot of stamping tutorials before I was any good at it.


----------



## joy&lv

Happy Halloween and it glows in black light with NYC Demon Glow


----------



## joy&lv

black_reno said:


> My nail of the day, using random no-name polishes
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914296



Nice, I will have to try this one.


----------



## joy&lv

wintersmelody said:


> Finally got around doing galaxy nails!
> 
> Base Illamasqua Phallic, Sally Hansen Marine Scene, and Essie Bachelorette Bash. Then CG Fairy Dust, a bit of Lynn Bride of Franken on the dark bits and some stars from Lynn Stars in Her Eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1910608



Out of this world! Got to pin it.


----------



## pinkprincess777

joy&lv said:
			
		

> Happy Halloween and it glows in black light with NYC Demon Glow



Very cute!


----------



## Nicki828

joy&lv said:


> Happy Halloween and it glows in black light with NYC Demon Glow


 
So cute!


----------



## kelkoo89

joy&lv said:


> Happy Halloween and it glows in black light with NYC Demon Glow



So cool! I love the fact it glows!!

I also attempted frankenstein nails for halloween  







all freehand, and this is my right hand so its a little rough since i'm right handed. 






Base colour is HARE The Monster, I thought it was appropriate ^.^


----------



## kristin.xo

wednesday415 said:


> No, it paint from my nail artist



She is very talented!  They're lovely! 



Red Frog said:


> One old but favorite mani....



Love it!  They look great!



hunniesochic said:


> Left and Right Water Marble



So pretty!!  I've always wanted to try a water marble!  Love the leopard accent too.



joy&lv said:


> Happy Halloween and it glows in black light with NYC Demon Glow



So cute!  It looks so good glowing!



kelkoo89 said:


> So cool! I love the fact it glows!!
> 
> I also attempted frankenstein nails for halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all freehand, and this is my right hand so its a little rough since i'm right handed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base colour is HARE The Monster, I thought it was appropriate ^.^



Aw, I love the hair.  So cute.  The Monster looks like the perfect base too!


----------



## black_reno

My Halloween nails


----------



## Shinysparkly

Here is a great tutorial http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2012/04/gradient-nails-picture-tutorial.html?m=1[/QUOTE]

Thank you! That indeed made it much easier to understand. Do you use a new sponge for each finger? Also, I plan to start using SOG polishes soon, would it be better to do this gradient over a finished SOG mani rather than try to incorporate it, so as to avoid getting the gel polish on my skin?


----------



## Kapster

Shinysparkly said:


> Here is a great tutorial http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2012/04/gradient-nails-picture-tutorial.html?m=1
> 
> Thank you! That indeed made it much easier to understand. Do you use a new sponge for each finger? Also, I plan to start using SOG polishes soon, would it be better to do this gradient over a finished SOG mani rather than try to incorporate it, so as to avoid getting the gel polish on my skin?



I've done this before and you just need one sponge for the whole mani! Super easy. I don't know anything about SOG polishes, but with the gradient you will definitely end up with a lot of polish on your skin that needs to be cleaned up. If you're not supposed to get SOG polish on your skin then I think your idea about using regular polish over the SOG mani is a good one.


----------



## Shinysparkly

Kapster said:
			
		

> I've done this before and you just need one sponge for the whole mani! Super easy. I don't know anything about SOG polishes, but with the gradient you will definitely end up with a lot of polish on your skin that needs to be cleaned up. If you're not supposed to get SOG polish on your skin then I think your idea about using regular polish over the SOG mani is a good one.



Thank you  Looking forward to giving it a go!


----------



## Myblackbag

First time using stick-on nail polish:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am going to take this off tomorrow and try again. Being a perfectionist is a PITA. This was my first try at something like this.


----------



## moonlight67

NikkisABagGirl said:
			
		

> I am going to take this off tomorrow and try again. Being a perfectionist is a PITA. This was my first try at something like this.



It looks amazing!! Great for your first try!


----------



## black_reno

Couldn't decide what to wear on my nails, so decided to whip out the dotting tool! 
Looks a little wonky since it was done with my non dominant hand


----------



## pinkprincess777

shinysparkly said:
			
		

> Thank you! That indeed made it much easier to understand. Do you use a new sponge for each finger? Also, I plan to start using SOG polishes soon, would it be better to do this gradient over a finished SOG mani rather than try to incorporate it, so as to avoid getting the gel polish on my skin?


I use the same sponge when I do it I do gradients with SOG's and just cut a makeup sponge to the length of my fingernail and cut it thin and dab it cross wise and then up and down. With the thinner sponger I hardly get any on my finger as with the wider sponge and what I do get on my finger I wipe off with acetone or alcohol so it doesn't cure onto my skin. 


Myblackbag said:


> First time using stick-on nail polish:
> 
> View attachment 1930803


Great job! I've only used them once and wrinkled really bad on me


NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 1930822
> 
> 
> I am going to take this off tomorrow and try again. Being a perfectionist is a PITA. This was my first try at something like this.


I think its beautiful! 



black_reno said:


> View attachment 1931063
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide what to wear on my nails, so decided to whip out the dotting tool!
> Looks a little wonky since it was done with my non dominant hand



Very Cute!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thanks ladies. I am gonna sub this thread for inspiration.


----------



## moonlight67

black_reno said:
			
		

> Couldn't decide what to wear on my nails, so decided to whip out the dotting tool!
> Looks a little wonky since it was done with my non dominant hand



That looks really good!


----------



## black_reno

Thanks ladies!


----------



## HelenTroy

Shinysparkly said:


> Here is a great tutorial http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2012/04/gradient-nails-picture-tutorial.html?m=1



Thank you! That indeed made it much easier to understand. Do you use a new sponge for each finger? Also, I plan to start using SOG polishes soon, would it be better to do this gradient over a finished SOG mani rather than try to incorporate it, so as to avoid getting the gel polish on my skin?[/QUOTE]

I've done gradients with SOG and what I did was to do the base color, and then added a second color on top on half the nail. Then I 'wiped off' a bit of the second color with a sponge, so that it looked like the second color was slowly overlapping the first. It worked really well and no mess on the skin!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 1930822
> 
> 
> I am going to take this off tomorrow and try again. Being a perfectionist is a PITA. This was my first try at something like this.



These are really great. Can't imagine why you want to redo them!!!!


----------



## merekat703

Spiderwebs for Halloween!


----------



## Shinysparkly

HelenTroy said:
			
		

> I've done gradients with SOG and what I did was to do the base color, and then added a second color on top on half the nail. Then I 'wiped off' a bit of the second color with a sponge, so that it looked like the second color was slowly overlapping the first. It worked really well and no mess on the skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea, will definitely try that technique. Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Shinysparkly

Also love the nails NikkisABagGirl and Merekat!


----------



## Omgwhyy

This is the most recent nail art I did myself. I'm getting a lot better at painting on tips haha


----------



## born2bead

My striping tape mani using China Glaze Electrify with Wet n Wild Black over the top.  A little tedious but I love the look (excuse the grow out!)...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

merekat703 said:


> Spiderwebs for Halloween!


 You did an awesome job! I love how striking the black is agains the white. 


Omgwhyy said:


> This is the most recent nail art I did myself. I'm getting a lot better at painting on tips haha


 Very cute. love it. 


born2bead said:


> My striping tape mani using China Glaze Electrify with Wet n Wild Black over the top. A little tedious but I love the look (excuse the grow out!)...


 Nice. I was looking at a tutorial online the other day that was similar.


----------



## hunniesochic

lilalove said:


> I used to have this problem. I realized you do not need to press down hard at all with the stamper onto the design. The harder you press, the less it transfers. A simple roll over the design picks it up very well. I do use the Konad black and white polishes. The Sally Hansen Insta-Dri's work well, too.
> 
> If the image still doesn't transfer, buff your stamper a little with a nail file. Also, I've had better luck transferring images onto the nail before topcoat. You just have to wait a bit for the polish to dry completely. And Seche Vite WILL smear your designs. The key is getting a big enough drop of it so that the brush never touches the nail.
> 
> Hope this helps! I watched and read a lot of stamping tutorials before I was any good at it.


This is all very good infor  thank you so much for taking your time and elaborately help me comprehend my confusion! LOL I'm going to have to give this a try as soon as my current mani chips. You're wonderful 



joy&lv said:


> Happy Halloween and it glows in black light with NYC Demon Glow


Love the glow-in-the-dark. So cute!



kelkoo89 said:


> So cool! I love the fact it glows!!
> 
> I also attempted frankenstein nails for halloween
> 
> all freehand, and this is my right hand so its a little rough since i'm right handed.
> 
> Base colour is HARE The Monster, I thought it was appropriate ^.^


Cool Frankenstein mani!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

black_reno said:


> View attachment 1930602
> 
> 
> My Halloween nails


So fun and colorful. Cuteeee 



Myblackbag said:


> First time using stick-on nail polish:
> 
> View attachment 1930803


You applied it well. Looks great!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 1930822
> 
> 
> I am going to take this off tomorrow and try again. Being a perfectionist is a PITA. This was my first try at something like this.


Love your mani, NABG!!!  What is that blue color?


----------



## hunniesochic

black_reno said:


> View attachment 1931063
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide what to wear on my nails, so decided to whip out the dotting tool!
> Looks a little wonky since it was done with my non dominant hand


Dotting tools are so much fun. You mani is lovely!



merekat703 said:


> Spiderwebs for Halloween!


looks perfect. 



Omgwhyy said:


> This is the most recent nail art I did myself. I'm getting a lot better at painting on tips haha


 very pretty!



born2bead said:


> My striping tape mani using China Glaze Electrify with Wet n Wild Black over the top. A little tedious but I love the look (excuse the grow out!)...


This is soooo cool I have to try this!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hunniesochic said:


> So fun and colorful. Cuteeee
> 
> 
> You applied it well. Looks great!
> 
> 
> Love your mani, NABG!!!  What is that blue color?


 
I am using two different blues, the deeper is Deborah Lippman On The Beach and the other is Nouvelle Vague, more blue-green. 

OOPS! maybe I should have looked back at my own pic. Hehe. The blue is Deborah Lippman On The Beach, the other color clearly doesn't look blue in that pic.


----------



## hunniesochic

lilalove said:
			
		

> I used to have this problem.  I realized you do not need to press down hard at all with the stamper onto the design.  The harder you press, the less it transfers.  A simple roll over the design picks it up very well.  I do use the Konad black and white polishes.  The Sally Hansen Insta-Dri's work well, too.
> 
> If the image still doesn't transfer, buff your stamper a little with a nail file.  Also, I've had better luck transferring images onto the nail before topcoat.  You just have to wait a bit for the polish to dry completely.  And Seche Vite WILL smear your designs.  The key is getting a big enough drop of it so that the brush never touches the nail.
> 
> Hope this helps!  I watched and read a lot of stamping tutorials before I was any good at it.



Just wanted to let you know I tried what you suggested and it came out...okay. But, it's a better result of what I was getting before. Thank you.


----------



## born2bead

Today I'm rockin' the China Glaze neon in Sun Kissed and Hang Ten Toes with some Bundle Monster stamping from the 300 image plates...


----------



## Ashesela




----------



## lilalove

hunniesochic said:


> Just wanted to let you know I tried what you suggested and it came out...okay. But, it's a better result of what I was getting before. Thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933639


 

I think that looks pretty good!!


----------



## miszgenevieve

China Glaze Flying Dragon as the base color & Finger Paints Flecked on top then stamped & mattified them


----------



## Ashesela

miszgenevieve said:


> China Glaze Flying Dragon as the base color & Finger Paints Flecked on top then stamped & mattified them



Eeee I LOVE THIS!!


----------



## NanaSue

Ashesela said:


>


 
This is so pretty.  What did you use to get the small details when you made the lines?  A brush missing all but a few hairs, a sharpened toothpick, ......?  I have missed seeing your nail art lately.



miszgenevieve said:


> China Glaze Flying Dragon as the base color & Finger Paints Flecked on top then stamped & mattified them


 Good job, I like how the flakies lood mattified. I would have thought they needed to be shiny to show up well. This looks really good.


----------



## crushgoil

The snowflakes are so perfect for winter


----------



## Ashesela

NanaSue said:


> This is so pretty.  What did you use to get the small details when you made the lines?  A brush missing all but a few hairs, a sharpened toothpick, ......?  I have missed seeing your nail art lately.
> 
> 
> Good job, I like how the flakies lood mattified. I would have thought they needed to be shiny to show up well. This looks really good.



AHAHAH!!! X'D  I used a small brush, but I wish I could go even smaller!!  Thanks so much for your comment .


----------



## miszgenevieve

NanaSue said:


> Good job, I like how the flakies lood mattified. I would have thought they needed to be shiny to show up well. This looks really good.


Thank you !



Ashesela said:


> Eeee I LOVE THIS!!


Thanks !


----------



## blackice87

I love this =] I don't have stead enough hands to do this.


----------



## blackice87

miszgenevieve said:
			
		

> China Glaze Flying Dragon as the base color & Finger Paints Flecked on top then stamped & mattified them



Makes me wish I had stamping plates. I'm still debating on if I'll use plates enough or be any good at it =] 

Good job!


----------



## hunniesochic

born2bead said:
			
		

> Today I'm rockin' the China Glaze neon in Sun Kissed and Hang Ten Toes with some Bundle Monster stamping from the 300 image plates...


This is amazing!!!

Beautiful as always.


----------



## aerofish

Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.

Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.


----------



## pinkprincess777

aerofish said:


> Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.
> 
> Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.





born2bead said:


> My striping tape mani using China Glaze Electrify with Wet n Wild Black over the top.  A little tedious but I love the look (excuse the grow out!)...



I'm not seeing where you messed up looks perfect!


----------



## Nakshidil

aerofish said:


> Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.
> 
> Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.


 

That is just so nice!


----------



## Shinysparkly

aerofish said:
			
		

> Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.
> 
> Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.



I think it's fabulous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

aerofish said:


> Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.
> 
> Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.



I think it is perfect.


----------



## yummyum

Hi everyone,
I'm new here, so this is my first post! I started doing soak off gels by myself a few months ago and love it. Now I'm experimenting with nail art! Here is RCM Lighter Shade of Grey as a base with a stamped design. I used a plate from salon express and some blue Migi Nail Art polish. Biggest problem was that the stamp designs weren't big enough to cover my whole thumbnails. Anyone know which company makes plates big enough to cover thumbnails? Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask that. Like I said... I'm new.


----------



## Selcier

Does this count as nail art? I like to be simple. If my nails are too detailed, I get sick of them faster. 

Sonoma Nail Art - Clock work over Revlon Elegant and Revlon Copper Penny.


----------



## thithi

aerofish said:


> Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.
> 
> Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.


wow, that's awesome!!  love the color combo.


----------



## NanaSue

Selcier said:


> Does this count as nail art? I like to be simple. If my nails are too detailed, I get sick of them faster.
> 
> Sonoma Nail Art - Clock work over Revlon Elegant and Revlon Copper Penny.


Yes it does, it's called a glitter fade. And, it is beautiful!  I love copper.


----------



## hunniesochic

aerofish said:
			
		

> Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.
> 
> Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.


This looks great!!! 




			
				yummyum said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I'm new here, so this is my first post! I started doing soak off gels by myself a few months ago and love it. Now I'm experimenting with nail art! Here is RCM Lighter Shade of Grey as a base with a stamped design. I used a plate from salon express and some blue Migi Nail Art polish. Biggest problem was that the stamp designs weren't big enough to cover my whole thumbnails. Anyone know which company makes plates big enough to cover thumbnails? Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask that. Like I said... I'm new.


Very nice stamp job! I'm still practicing. 




			
				Selcier said:
			
		

> Does this count as nail art? I like to be simple. If my nails are too detailed, I get sick of them faster.
> 
> Sonoma Nail Art - Clock work over Revlon Elegant and Revlon Copper Penny.


Lovely glitter gradient.


----------



## yummyum

Thanks hunniesochic!


----------



## Senoshi

I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani. 
Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.


----------



## crushgoil

Senoshi said:
			
		

> I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani.
> Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.



That looks phenomenal!!! Jelly


----------



## Senoshi

crushgoil said:


> That looks phenomenal!!! Jelly


Awww, thank you!


----------



## Kapster

Senoshi said:


> I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani.
> Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.



This is a really cute design!


----------



## NanaSue

Senoshi said:


> I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani.
> Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.


You did great!  I actually like the inconsistencies in the lines and the dots. I think it gives the design a pop art graphix type of feel.  I especially like the small break in the line and the little spot where the color peeks out from beneath the line on the ring finger. It is the same type of technique that you see on alot of greeting card art or floral designs on clothing and posters.  Don't make like you are unsure of yourself, it looks wonderful!! It makes me want to get a nail art pen so I can do just like that.


----------



## blackice87

Senoshi said:


> I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani.
> Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.



Wow looks great :] I thought you used a stamping plate for the black parts until I read that you drew it on yourself! I think the subtle inconsistencies in the lines make it even better.


----------



## born2bead

yummyum said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new here, so this is my first post! I started doing soak off gels by myself a few months ago and love it. Now I'm experimenting with nail art! Here is RCM Lighter Shade of Grey as a base with a stamped design. I used a plate from salon express and some blue Migi Nail Art polish. Biggest problem was that the stamp designs weren't big enough to cover my whole thumbnails. Anyone know which company makes plates big enough to cover thumbnails? Sorry if this isn't the right place to ask that. Like I said... I'm new.



Your stamping looks great!  I know what you mean about some of the images not being large enough to cover your thumbnails.

I have the DRK-A and DRK-B large image plates just for that reason.  They are not cheap but you can get them from Ninja Polish.

The images on the newer Bundle Monster series like the 200 and 300s are larger than the originals and the Konads too.


----------



## born2bead

aerofish said:


> Tenoverten's 'Commerce' over HARE's 'Dead Man's Bones'.
> 
> Usually I'm more anal about my tape manis, but wasn't in the mood to be nickpicky tonight about evenness.



I can't really see your flaws - looks good to me.  I love this combo too


----------



## kelkoo89

Senoshi said:


> I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani.
> Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.



I love this so much! It looks, AMAZING!


----------



## yummyum

born2bead said:
			
		

> Your stamping looks great!  I know what you mean about some of the images not being large enough to cover your thumbnails.
> 
> I have the DRK-A and DRK-B large image plates just for that reason.  They are not cheap but you can get them from Ninja Polish.
> 
> The images on the newer Bundle Monster series like the 200 and 300s are larger than the originals and the Konads too.



Ahhha! Thanks for the suggestions on those plates! I will look for those!


----------



## crushgoil

born2bead said:
			
		

> Your stamping looks great!  I know what you mean about some of the images not being large enough to cover your thumbnails.
> 
> I have the DRK-A and DRK-B large image plates just for that reason.  They are not cheap but you can get them from Ninja Polish.
> 
> The images on the newer Bundle Monster series like the 200 and 300s are larger than the originals and the Konads too.



I have one of these too! They are fantastic


----------



## SusyH

Senoshi said:
			
		

> I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani.
> Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.



This is really cute!! Love it!


----------



## Senoshi

NanaSue said:


> You did great!  I actually like the inconsistencies in the lines and the dots. I think it gives the design a pop art graphix type of feel.  I especially like the small break in the line and the little spot where the color peeks out from beneath the line on the ring finger. It is the same type of technique that you see on alot of greeting card art or floral designs on clothing and posters.  Don't make like you are unsure of yourself, it looks wonderful!! It makes me want to get a nail art pen so I can do just like that.


 You really are too sweet, thank you for your kind words! I much prefer your way of thinking it looks like a pop art style, rather than me going "aaagh nooo why is my hand so shaky? "!  It is quite fun to draw the little patterns on your nails though, you should try it too! 



blackice87 said:


> Wow looks great :] I thought you used a stamping plate for the black parts until I read that you drew it on yourself! I think the subtle inconsistencies in the lines make it even better.


Awww, thank you for the lovely compliment! 



kelkoo89 said:


> I love this so much! It looks, AMAZING!


Hee! Thank you lovely lady!  



SusyH said:


> This is really cute!! Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Senoshi said:


> I'm certainly nowhere near the same level as some of you nail art wizards, but I fancied something with nude and neon and flowers, so this is my current mani.
> Flowers are China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes, base is Nails Inc - Basil Street, details are Models Own's black nail art pen.



Beautiful!


----------



## NanaSue

Senoshi said:


> You really are too sweet, thank you for your kind words! I much prefer your way of thinking it looks like a pop art style, rather than me going "aaagh nooo why is my hand so shaky? "!  It is quite fun to draw the little patterns on your nails though, you should try it too!



I would love to have a set of nail art pens! However, I have so much nail art stuff now that I have yet to use, I can't justify it at this point. in the meantime, tho', I will save your design for inspiration.  And don't apologize for your artwork. Each person's art is individual and a part of them. There is no "right" or "wrong". At most, there may be a change in plans from the initial concept.  But no such thing as a mistake.  Besides, no one on this site is going to judge your skill anyway. We will enjoy it and ask for more.


----------



## crushgoil

First attempt with striping tape


----------



## pinkprincess777

crushgoil said:
			
		

> First attempt with striping tape



This is very pretty! And your lines are so crisp! Mine had a lot of bleeding under the tape when i tried it


----------



## LVoeShopping

crushgoil said:
			
		

> First attempt with striping tape



That looks great!


----------



## Senoshi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! 



NanaSue said:


> I would love to have a set of nail art pens! However, I have so much nail art stuff now that I have yet to use, I can't justify it at this point. in the meantime, tho', I will save your design for inspiration.  And don't apologize for your artwork. Each person's art is individual and a part of them. There is no "right" or "wrong". At most, there may be a change in plans from the initial concept.  But no such thing as a mistake.  Besides, no one on this site is going to judge your skill anyway. We will enjoy it and ask for more.


Aww, I have a lot of unused nail art things too, it just gives you an excuse to crack out your creative side when you feel like it? Even if it doesn't always go how you expect it to, half of the fun is in trying!  Thank you again for being so kind and encouraging! 



crushgoil said:


> First attempt with striping tape


Awesome!  I love that blue on you, and you got the lines so crisp!


----------



## Senoshi

New mani time! You were all so nice about the last one, I thought I'd try some more arty bits out! 
Lots of polishes used, so I won't list them all! I'm happiest with the thumbnail, the blue bird didn't quite come out as I intended him to, but at least you can (hopefully!) tell he's meant to be a bird of some description!


----------



## NanaSue

Senoshi said:


> New mani time! You were all so nice about the last one, I thought I'd try some more arty bits out!
> Lots of polishes used, so I won't list them all! I'm happiest with the thumbnail, the blue bird didn't quite come out as I intended him to, but at least you can (hopefully!) tell he's meant to be a bird of some description!


IDK if it is just me, but I can't see your pic


----------



## black_reno

Senoshi said:
			
		

> New mani time! You were all so nice about the last one, I thought I'd try some more arty bits out!
> Lots of polishes used, so I won't list them all! I'm happiest with the thumbnail, the blue bird didn't quite come out as I intended him to, but at least you can (hopefully!) tell he's meant to be a bird of some description!



Looks great!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Senoshi said:
			
		

> New mani time! You were all so nice about the last one, I thought I'd try some more arty bits out!
> Lots of polishes used, so I won't list them all! I'm happiest with the thumbnail, the blue bird didn't quite come out as I intended him to, but at least you can (hopefully!) tell he's meant to be a bird of some description!



This is beautiful!


----------



## pinkprincess777

My fall mani Inspired by FingernailFixer, hers looks much better! Ring finger is supposed to be tree with changing colors of fall in background...  lol. Drawing a tree is much harder than I anticipated because I used gel polish and the lines kept spreading out and wouldn't stay crisp but I'm happy with it anyways


----------



## Ashesela

Senoshi said:


> New mani time! You were all so nice about the last one, I thought I'd try some more arty bits out!
> Lots of polishes used, so I won't list them all! I'm happiest with the thumbnail, the blue bird didn't quite come out as I intended him to, but at least you can (hopefully!) tell he's meant to be a bird of some description!



That looks amazing!!! : D

More snowflakes:


----------



## NanaSue

Senoshi said:


> New mani time! You were all so nice about the last one, I thought I'd try some more arty bits out!
> Lots of polishes used, so I won't list them all! I'm happiest with the thumbnail, the blue bird didn't quite come out as I intended him to, but at least you can (hopefully!) tell he's meant to be a bird of some description!



There, now I can see it!  It looks really good, I don't think I wopuld be able to get all of that detail in there.  And I really like the nails with the sky and clouds on them.  What colors did you use?  And how did you get the clouds to look so delicate?



pinkprincess777 said:


> My fall mani Inspired by FingernailFixer, hers looks much better! Ring finger is supposed to be tree with changing colors of fall in background...  lol. Drawing a tree is much harder than I anticipated because I used gel polish and the lines kept spreading out and wouldn't stay crisp but I'm happy with it anyways
> 
> 
> View attachment 1951257



I saw this on the awatches thread and loved it! I thought the accent nail looked kind of like a marble effect but different and was hoping you posted it elsewhere so you could tell us how you did it.  It doesn't look to me like a water marble, but painted like real marbled stone with different colors.  Did you use paint, or pigments? It looks like some of the nails I saw done up with the pigments shellac was featuring.  It's sooo pretty.  If you really want the lines to look sharper though, what some of the ladies suggest is to flashcure each fingernail for about 10 secs (led) in order to stop the self leveling of the polish, then cure the whole hand as you normally would.  But, personally, I love it just as it is.

Ashesela
More snowflakes:

Sooo pretty. I always love yours.  And, sooo delicate.  They're softly elegant.  Did you handpaint the snowflakes? And did you use a sponge to fade the colors together?


----------



## Ashesela

NanaSue said:


> There, now I can see it!  It looks really good, I don't think I wopuld be able to get all of that detail in there.  And I really like the nails with the sky and clouds on them.  What colors did you use?  And how did you get the clouds to look so delicate?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on the awatches thread and loved it! I thought the accent nail looked kind of like a marble effect but different and was hoping you posted it elsewhere so you could tell us how you did it.  It doesn't look to me like a water marble, but painted like real marbled stone with different colors.  Did you use paint, or pigments? It looks like some of the nails I saw done up with the pigments shellac was featuring.  It's sooo pretty.  If you really want the lines to look sharper though, what some of the ladies suggest is to flashcure each fingernail for about 10 secs (led) in order to stop the self leveling of the polish, then cure the whole hand as you normally would.  But, personally, I love it just as it is.
> 
> Ashesela
> More snowflakes:
> 
> Sooo pretty. I always love yours.  And, sooo delicate.  They're softly elegant.  Did you handpaint the snowflakes? And did you use a sponge to fade the colors together?



Thank you so very much!! :'D  I did use a sponge for the gradient and painted the snowflakes.  I accidently started removing the polish on the tip of the thumb when I was sponging on the other colours D:.


----------



## Senoshi

black_reno said:


> Looks great!


Thank you! 



pinkprincess777 said:


> This is beautiful!


Awww, thanks! 



Ashesela said:


> That looks amazing!!! : D


Thank you! Yours looks beautiful, so ethereal and delicate!



NanaSue said:


> There, now I can see it!  It looks really good, I don't think I wopuld be able to get all of that detail in there.  And I really like the nails with the sky and clouds on them.  What colors did you use?  And how did you get the clouds to look so delicate?


Awww, thank you for your kind words again!  The sky nails were a sponge gradient of Models Own - Blooboo and No7 - Minty Fresh (they are -very- close in colour, Minty is only a fraction darker!), you can't even tell they're different polishes unless you look at the right angle. The clouds were just sponged on; first gently with regular white polish (I used Revlon - White On White), then sponged again with a white jelly (OPI Don't Touch My Tutu) to soften the edges a little.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:
			
		

> That looks amazing!!! : D
> 
> More snowflakes:


This is so delicate and beautiful. I love the softness of your gradient with the snowflakes 



			
				NanaSue said:
			
		

> I saw this on the awatches thread and loved it! I thought the accent nail looked kind of like a marble effect but different and was hoping you posted it elsewhere so you could tell us how you did it.  It doesn't look to me like a water marble, but painted like real marbled stone with different colors.  Did you use paint, or pigments? It looks like some of the nails I saw done up with the pigments shellac was featuring.  It's sooo pretty.  If you really want the lines to look sharper though, what some of the ladies suggest is to flashcure each fingernail for about 10 secs (led) in order to stop the self leveling of the polish, then cure the whole hand as you normally would.  But, personally, I love it just as it is.
> ?


Thank you very much  I did an all gold glitter (rockstar) nail, covered that with clear then used yellow and red pigment and scrubbed those in on small random spots then took a dry brush and brushed all over the nail mixing the red and yellow together in some areas. The end result left orange, red, and yellow. I prefer it without the tree than with. I painted the tree branches on and then scrubbed in some light green pigment for the leaves. Hope that explanation makes sense


----------



## LVoeShopping

I was bored so here is my Dior Pink Kimono & OPI Black Onyx mani


----------



## pandora_5

Hello girls. I'm from Croatia and I love polishing nails. these are my real nails. It looks like gel, but they are not. I just love to polish them to look like gel nails. I do everything with polish. Here is my blog  
http://pandora-nails.blogspot.com/

and some of my nail art

p.s. sorry my bad english, I hope you'll understand everything I wrote


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pandora_5 said:


> Hello girls. I'm from Croatia and I love polishing nails. these are my real nails. It looks like gel, but they are not. I just love to polish them to look like gel nails. I do everything with polish. Here is my blog
> http://pandora-nails.blogspot.com/
> 
> and some of my nail art
> 
> p.s. sorry my bad english, I hope you'll understand everything I wrote



Beautiful nails and beautiful designs.


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:
			
		

> Hello girls. I'm from Croatia and I love polishing nails. these are my real nails. It looks like gel, but they are not. I just love to polish them to look like gel nails. I do everything with polish. Here is my blog
> http://pandora-nails.blogspot.com/
> 
> and some of my nail art
> 
> p.s. sorry my bad english, I hope you'll understand everything I wrote



Your English is great and your nails are gorgeous, love how you make the polish look like gel. Very pretty designs


----------



## kristin.xo

pandora_5 said:


> Hello girls. I'm from Croatia and I love polishing nails. these are my real nails. It looks like gel, but they are not. I just love to polish them to look like gel nails. I do everything with polish. Here is my blog
> http://pandora-nails.blogspot.com/
> 
> and some of my nail art
> 
> p.s. sorry my bad english, I hope you'll understand everything I wrote



Beautiful work!  Your nails are lovely!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## janesi87

your nails are beautiful and they are polished perfectly. I often look nice nails but i have a little experience to do it like you


----------



## NanaSue

pandora_5 said:


> Hello girls. I'm from Croatia and I love polishing nails. these are my real nails. It looks like gel, but they are not. I just love to polish them to look like gel nails. I do everything with polish. Here is my blog
> http://pandora-nails.blogspot.com/
> 
> and some of my nail art
> 
> p.s. sorry my bad english, I hope you'll understand everything I wrote


You do a beautiful job!  I looked at your blog, there are many examples of very pretty and precise designs.  Your nails are shaped well, wonderfully long, and Yes - they do look like hard gel nails.  How do you do that?


----------



## pandora_5

thank you girls 



NanaSue said:


> You do a beautiful job!  I looked at your blog, there are many examples of very pretty and precise designs.  Your nails are shaped well, wonderfully long, and Yes - they do look like hard gel nails.  How do you do that?



thanks 
I am using essence ultra strong nail hardener for a very long time. It's very good. I don't remember when the last time I broke my nail. I use him like a base coat. And I put on the top Essence Better then gel nails top coat. It give them a very shine and gel look
This one
http://www.neseser.hr/images/storie...ThanGelNailsTopSealerHighGloss_1351343194.jpg


----------



## Dreamka

My epic peacock nails and matching ring  Used shellac "purple purple " as a base color, also have a matching toes


----------



## Selcier

Senoshi said:


> New mani time! You were all so nice about the last one, I thought I'd try some more arty bits out!
> Lots of polishes used, so I won't list them all! I'm happiest with the thumbnail, the blue bird didn't quite come out as I intended him to, but at least you can (hopefully!) tell he's meant to be a bird of some description!



So adorable!! What is the glitter you used on your thumb? I think that added _just_ the right touch.


----------



## Senoshi

Selcier said:


> So adorable!! What is the glitter you used on your thumb? I think that added _just_ the right touch.



It's Oceans Of Alloys by HARE!  I was hoping it would look a little like autumn leaves in the air?


----------



## Selcier

Senoshi said:


> It's Oceans Of Alloys by HARE!  I was hoping it would look a little like autumn leaves in the air?



I would have never guessed that! And it does look like leaves in the air.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Dreamka said:
			
		

> My epic peacock nails and matching ring  Used shellac "purple purple " as a base color, also have a matching toes



Love how the ring matches great design!


----------



## Ashesela

Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):


----------



## pandora_5

this is so amazing. beautiful


----------



## Selcier

Ashesela said:


> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):



You always have the most amazing and simple (i.e. beautiful) art. Lovely.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ashesela said:


> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):



Stunning. You have talent.


----------



## CuriousCreature

Ashesela said:


> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):


Very pretty.  I'm super fussy about nail art too.  I'm in an office environment and need to be sure that my nails don't get there before I do.


----------



## pandora_5

some older photos of my nail art


----------



## MrsPPS

Ashesela said:


> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):



Absolutely beautiful! I'm new to this part of the forum, but have been back through this thread and I am yet to see one piece of your art that doesn't make me think 'I want that on my nails!'. Absolutely stunning... Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:
			
		

> some older photos of my nail art



So beautiful I just love your nails!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pandora_5 said:


> some older photos of my nail art



Beautiful! I might try some of these!


----------



## pandora_5

thanks girls


----------



## Ashesela

Selcier said:


> You always have the most amazing and simple (i.e. beautiful) art. Lovely.



Thank you very much!!! : D!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Stunning. You have talent.



Thank you so much!!! : D



CuriousCreature said:


> Very pretty.  I'm super fussy about nail art too.  I'm in an office environment and need to be sure that my nails don't get there before I do.



Thank you!!! : D



MrsPPS said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I'm new to this part of the forum, but have been back through this thread and I am yet to see one piece of your art that doesn't make me think 'I want that on my nails!'. Absolutely stunning... Thank you for sharing.



Thank you so much!!!!  That really means a lot to me!! :'D


----------



## Ashesela

How do I attach an image from Flickr, anyone know?


----------



## Senoshi

My sister asked for Kingler (from Pokemon) on her nails, so I just scribbled this very quickly for her! Go, geeky sisters! 
The base is one coat of Models Own - Indian Ocean, the orange is Collection 2000 - Hip Hop, the black is a Models Own nail art pen.


----------



## black_reno

Weekend nails &#128522;


----------



## moonlight67

black_reno said:
			
		

> Weekend nails dde0a



Wow that's amazing!!! Great job


----------



## moonlight67

Senoshi said:
			
		

> My sister asked for Kingler (from Pokemon) on her nails, so I just scribbled this very quickly for her! Go, geeky sisters!
> The base is one coat of Models Own - Indian Ocean, the orange is Collection 2000 - Hip Hop, the black is a Models Own nail art pen.



That's really cute!!


----------



## black_reno

moonlight67 said:
			
		

> Wow that's amazing!!! Great job



Thanks!


----------



## Shinysparkly

My first ever glitter gradient. Not sure if I love it but trying to not obsess and just enjoy a bit of sparkle. Some new colours arrive in a week so I'm sure it'll only last til then


----------



## blondiee21

Ashesela said:


> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):



This is absolutely stunning! I looove it! May I ask what kind of acrylic paint and brushes you used for that?


----------



## NanaSue

Shinysparkly said:


> My first ever glitter gradient. Not sure if I love it but trying to not obsess and just enjoy a bit of sparkle. Some new colours arrive in a week so I'm sure it'll only last til then
> 
> View attachment 1958703


It looks pretty, soft yet elegant enough for bridal nails.


----------



## ~bastet

Ashesela said:


> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):



 Those are amazing! Love them!


----------



## Ashesela

~bastet said:


> Those are amazing! Love them!



Thank you so much!!! :'D



blondiee21 said:


> This is absolutely stunning! I looove it! May I ask what kind of acrylic paint and brushes you used for that?



Thank you very much!!! :'D  I use whatever small brushes I can get my hands on (usually from the Dollar Bin or Wal-Mart).  I recently purchased a size 5 0 brush from Michaels and I love it!! : D  I usually trim my own brushes and always use synthetic hairs (I find some other ones will lose hairs while you are painting and that sucks >.<).  I also use really inexpensive acrylics from the dollar store and Michael's, provided they are non-toxic.  I want to get some more expensive acrylic paints which would have more pigment in them, but for now these ones work fine.  : D


----------



## Nakshidil

Ashesela said:


> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):




That is so pretty!


----------



## kenseysimone

Dots


----------



## NanaSue

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 1959338
> 
> 
> Dots


Looks very dimensional


----------



## Terabethia

Here are some of my more fun nail art designs. 

Hello Kitty Stamping Plate:





Grumpy Bear nail decal that I made:





Another stamping plate design:


----------



## NanaSue

very cool! I like the last one best. How did you make your own decal?


----------



## Shinysparkly

kenseysimone said:
			
		

> Dots



I love it, looks like a funky Xmas tree


----------



## Terabethia

NanaSue said:


> very cool! I like the last one best. How did you make your own decal?



They are pretty simple. Just buy some blank decal paper like this one here and print out the image you want on it. 

Use photo editing software to get the image the right size and always print a test sheet on regular paper to make sure it looks how you want it to.

You don't have to, but it's best to spray the decal with a coat of acrylic finishing spray to protect the design.

Then just cut it out and apply it to your nail.


----------



## NanaSue

Terabethia said:


> They are pretty simple. Just buy some blank decal paper like this one here and print out the image you want on it.
> 
> Use photo editing software to get the image the right size and always print a test sheet on regular paper to make sure it looks how you want it to.
> 
> You don't have to, but it's best to spray the decal with a coat of acrylic finishing spray to protect the design.
> 
> Then just cut it out and apply it to your nail.


so crafty!


----------



## Jullieq

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Autumn Trees (Orly Nite Owl, Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money and freehand black acrylic paint):



This is soo pretty!


----------



## Jullieq

Senoshi said:
			
		

> My sister asked for Kingler (from Pokemon) on her nails, so I just scribbled this very quickly for her! Go, geeky sisters!
> The base is one coat of Models Own - Indian Ocean, the orange is Collection 2000 - Hip Hop, the black is a Models Own nail art pen.



Ahh my little sister would love this! I'd love to see what other pokemons you do for her!


----------



## Senoshi

moonlight67 said:


> That's really cute!!


Thanks! 



Shinysparkly said:


> My first ever glitter gradient. Not sure if I love it but trying to not obsess and just enjoy a bit of sparkle. Some new colours arrive in a week so I'm sure it'll only last til then


This looks really lovely! So delicate but so pretty and sparkly! I love it! 



Jullieq said:


> Ahh my little sister would love this! I'd love to see what other pokemons you do for her!


Heee, thank you!  Looks like there might be a bit of an explosion of them soon; even some of the guys I know have requested pokemon on their toenails, haha!


----------



## Madonna66

Terabethia said:


> Here are some of my more fun nail art designs.
> 
> Hello Kitty Stamping Plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy Bear nail decal that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stamping plate design:


What brand of stamping plates are you using? Are they a 'larger' size?  Nice work!!!


----------



## Terabethia

Madonna66 said:


> What brand of stamping plates are you using? Are they a 'larger' size?  Nice work!!!



They are, which I love. I like my "regular" ones and all but the larger indie plates are great for full size designs.

That specific one is the FUN2 plate from Fab Ur Nails. I have most all of her's and I love them. You can get them here: http://thriszha.blogspot.com/


----------



## Madonna66

Terabethia said:


> They are, which I love. I like my "regular" ones and all but the larger indie plates are great for full size designs.
> 
> That specific one is the FUN2 plate from Fab Ur Nails. I have most all of her's and I love them. You can get them here: http://thriszha.blogspot.com/



Thanks so much! Can't wait to check them out!!


----------



## aerofish

Decided I needed a break from glitter...

It looks black, but it's a navy blue (Ten Over Ten's Commerce).


----------



## jaijai1012

aerofish said:
			
		

> Decided I needed a break from glitter...
> 
> It looks black, but it's a navy blue (Ten Over Ten's Commerce).



Wow! How did you get that "chalkboard" effect? Thanks!


----------



## aerofish

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Wow! How did you get that "chalkboard" effect? Thanks!



I used foil polish - Color Club gold and Sallie Hanson silver - and then used a matte top coat so the foils would pop.


----------



## NanaSue

aerofish said:


> Decided I needed a break from glitter...
> 
> It looks black, but it's a navy blue (Ten Over Ten's Commerce).


Very cool!


----------



## Senoshi

aerofish said:


> Decided I needed a break from glitter...
> It looks black, but it's a navy blue (Ten Over Ten's Commerce).



This looks awesome! I love how it looks like a chalkboard!  I also wandered through your blog the other day, and pretty much liked all of your manicures!


----------



## Senoshi

I've seen people using acrylic paint for nailart, and since I had some out anyway (painting shoes!), I thought I'd try it out! Three coats of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher, details in black acrylic with a small detail brush, one coat of Seche Vite to finish. The pattern is based on what I remembered from a design done by Mr Candiipants on tumblr (if you haven't checked her out, she has a lot of pretty nailart designs!). I'm quite happy with how it came out; the 'texture' isn't as obvious in person, and the nail feels quite smooth!


----------



## crushgoil

Senoshi said:
			
		

> I've seen people using acrylic paint for nailart, and since I had some out anyway (painting shoes!), I thought I'd try it out! Three coats of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher, details in black acrylic with a small detail brush, one coat of Seche Vite to finish. The pattern is based on what I remembered from a design done by Mr Candiipants on tumblr (if you haven't checked her out, she has a lot of pretty nailart designs!). I'm quite happy with how it came out; the 'texture' isn't as obvious in person, and the nail feels quite smooth!



I LOVE this


----------



## pandora_5

*Senoshi* - looks great


----------



## aerofish

Senoshi said:
			
		

> This looks awesome! I love how it looks like a chalkboard!  I also wandered through your blog the other day, and pretty much liked all of your manicures!



Thank you so much!


----------



## NanaSue

Senoshi said:


> I've seen people using acrylic paint for nailart, and since I had some out anyway (painting shoes!), I thought I'd try it out! Three coats of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher, details in black acrylic with a small detail brush, one coat of Seche Vite to finish. The pattern is based on what I remembered from a design done by Mr Candiipants on tumblr (if you haven't checked her out, she has a lot of pretty nailart designs!). I'm quite happy with how it came out; the 'texture' isn't as obvious in person, and the nail feels quite smooth!


How beautiful!


----------



## lilalove

I tried a neon watercolor mani, it was a complete fail for my first time.  Whenever that happens, a stamp usually does the trick.  The topcoat smeared the stamp, but otherwise I am happy with it.  For fun, I took a pic under the lights of my aquarium.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Here's some simple tape accents. I'm still learning...


----------



## pinkprincess777

lvoeshopping- great job with the tape its so hard to work with I think.  

Lilalove-super cute!

My Christmas Puzzle 
Rudolph inspired by missjenfabulous on youtube.


----------



## LVoeShopping

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> lvoeshopping- great job with the tape its so hard to work with I think.
> 
> Lilalove-super cute!
> 
> My Christmas Puzzle
> Rudolph inspired by missjenfabulous on youtube.



Wow! You did an amazing job!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

LVoeShopping said:


> Wow! You did an amazing job!!!



Thank you! I'd been wanting to do a puzzle mani for awhile it was much easier than I thought!


----------



## pandora_5

*pinkprincess* - so sweet


----------



## LVoeShopping

pandora_5 said:
			
		

> pinkprincess - so sweet



Omg this is amazing! My DD would love this, very Minnie Mouse! too bad I'm not crafty enough to replicate it


----------



## crushgoil

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> lvoeshopping- great job with the tape its so hard to work with I think.
> 
> Lilalove-super cute!
> 
> My Christmas Puzzle
> Rudolph inspired by missjenfabulous on youtube.



Wow that is impressive!!! Missjenfabulous has great ideas


----------



## pinkprincess777

Thanks ladies!


----------



## pandora_5

LVoeShopping said:


> Omg this is amazing! My DD would love this, very Minnie Mouse! too bad I'm not crafty enough to replicate it



thanks


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> pinkprincess - so sweet



Your nails are so pretty!


----------



## Dreamka

ooops !


----------



## Ashesela

I don't know how to make the photos smaller >.<;


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Your nails are so pretty!



thanks


----------



## LVoeShopping

Ashesela said:
			
		

> I don't know how to make the photos smaller >.<;



Wow these look great!


----------



## LVoeShopping

More nail tape...


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:


> I don't know how to make the photos smaller >.<;


Beautiful! 


LVoeShopping said:


> More nail tape...



Very pretty! Great work with the tape! I will figure it out someday lol


----------



## danilouwho

I'm doing an advent calendar nail art challenge on instagram, and this is what I came up with for starry night(it's a christmas themed challenge and all but the only thing that came to mind when I saw the challenge was Van Gogh's painting, so I just went with it )


----------



## aerofish

My first holiday nails!

I used Milani's 'Beach Front' as the base, and did the tips in 'CrowsToes' Bunny Slope. Reminds me of vintage frosted ornaments. 

Yes, our tree is purple.


----------



## Ashesela

LVoeShopping said:


> Wow these look great!



:'D Thank you so much!!!



pinkprincess777 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Great work with the tape! I will figure it out someday lol



Thank you so much!! : D



aerofish said:


> My first holiday nails!
> 
> I used Milani's 'Beach Front' as the base, and did the tips in 'CrowsToes' Bunny Slope. Reminds me of vintage frosted ornaments.
> 
> Yes, our tree is purple.



Beautiful nails and awesome tree!!! : D


----------



## aerofish

Ashesela said:
			
		

> :'D Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!! : D
> 
> Beautiful nails and awesome tree!!! : D



Oooo your nails are awesome!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

aerofish said:


> My first holiday nails!
> 
> I used Milani's 'Beach Front' as the base, and did the tips in 'CrowsToes' Bunny Slope. Reminds me of vintage frosted ornaments.
> 
> Yes, our tree is purple.



Very cool.


----------



## pandora_5

beautiful nail art girls


----------



## LVoeShopping

I was bored so here's some freehand


----------



## aerofish

Peppermint nails! OPI Alpine Snow, Sally Hanson Red Carpet, and Lippmann's Diamonds & Pearls.


----------



## ferretkingdom

My Christmas SOG manicure.


----------



## pandora_5

*ferretkingdom* - so sweet


----------



## joy&lv

Can you guess which Sci-fi series?


----------



## joy&lv

Color Blocking


----------



## kezza30

A couple Christmas manis from me 

Candy Canes










A Christmas coloured Lattice theme


----------



## pandora_5

beautiful


----------



## pinkprincess777

Wow everyone's nail art looks great! Can't decide yet my next mani for Christmas...


----------



## sharknbark

kezza30 said:


> A couple Christmas manis from me
> 
> Candy Canes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas coloured Lattice theme



These both look so good.


----------



## crushgoil

aerofish said:
			
		

> Peppermint nails! OPI Alpine Snow, Sally Hanson Red Carpet, and Lippmann's Diamonds & Pearls.



Makes me think of a circus tent! Love it


----------



## crushgoil

kezza30 said:
			
		

> A couple Christmas manis from me
> 
> Candy Canes
> 
> A Christmas coloured Lattice theme



The sparkles on the candy canes are a brilliant idea!!!!


----------



## pandora_5

ferretkingdom said:


> My Christmas SOG manicure.



I liked your idea so I copied it. hope your not mad


----------



## CuriousCreature

My Christmas party manicure.  3 coats of Ruby Ritz (already 1 1/2 week old).  Just added emerald foil from dollar nail art, then gold glitter.  Super blingy.


----------



## Nadine24

wow i love all the pictures, many ideas and you are very creative, big like


----------



## Ashesela

So many gorgeous manicures!!!


----------



## kaleida

joy&lv said:


> Color Blocking



What is the name & brand of the pink color? It's really pretty.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Here's my attempt at a Christmas mani...


----------



## pinkprincess777

CuriousCreature said:


> My Christmas party manicure.  3 coats of Ruby Ritz (already 1 1/2 week old).  Just added emerald foil from dollar nail art, then gold glitter.  Super blingy.


Looks great!!!!


LVoeShopping said:


> Here's my attempt at a Christmas mani...



Very cute!


----------



## MrsPPS

My current Christmas mani...













And the ones from the past couple of weeks...











My fingernails are wholeheartedly embracing the festive season!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MrsPPS said:


> My current Christmas mani...
> 
> And the ones from the past couple of weeks...
> 
> My fingernails are wholeheartedly embracing the festive season!



So cute!!! Love the reindeer's


----------



## pandora_5

candy cane


----------



## Mandolynne

My current mani. I look awful in red so I don't do much Christmassy nail art.


----------



## Michellena317

My first try at nail stamping using Sally Hansen Complete Manicure in Shoot The Moon over Sephora by OPI Leotard Optional (gelshine).


----------



## born2bead

kezza30 said:


> A couple Christmas manis from me





pandora_5 said:


> I liked your idea so I copied it. hope your not mad





pandora_5 said:


> candy cane



Love all these Christmas manis.  Love the candy stripes and the snowman!  

Here's is my best effort using striping tape for the accent nails.  The red is China Glaze Ruby Pumps, the green candy stripe nail is China Glaze Running in Circles and the other green nails are CG Winter Holly...


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> candy cane


Love it! I tried to do that but my nails aren't long enough just looked silly 


Mandolynne said:


> My current mani. I look awful in red so I don't do much Christmassy nail art.


This is cute!


Michellena317 said:


> My first try at nail stamping using Sally Hansen Complete Manicure in Shoot The Moon over Sephora by OPI Leotard Optional (gelshine).


Great job stamping! It takes talent and A LOT of patience 


born2bead said:


> Here's is my best effort using striping tape for the accent nails.  The red is China Glaze Ruby Pumps, the green candy stripe nail is China Glaze Running in Circles and the other green nails are CG Winter Holly...



Beautiful! 

Here is another one I did for Christmas


----------



## born2bead

pinkprincess777 said:


> Here is another one I did for Christmas



I can't believe you did a nativity scene.  So creative!


----------



## jaijai1012

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Here is another one I did for Christmas



I'm coping your Santa! So creative!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

born2bead said:


> I can't believe you did a nativity scene.  So creative!


Thanks 


jaijai1012 said:


> I'm coping your Santa! So creative!!



Please do! And share pics


----------



## pandora_5

born2bead said:


> Love all these Christmas manis.  Love the candy stripes and the snowman!





pinkprincess777 said:


> Love it! I tried to do that but my nails aren't long enough just looked silly



thanks 

beautiful christmas nails, I love it all


----------



## irishlass1029

Here is my first attempt at Butterfly Wings - using 16 different Pure Ice polishes


----------



## irishlass1029

And a couple I did over the last week or so for Christmas


----------



## pandora_5

*irishlass* - they are beautiful all. I love it


----------



## pinkprincess777

irishlass1029 said:


> And a couple I did over the last week or so for Christmas



WOW they are all beautiful really loving the butterfly one!!!


----------



## TexaninPA

irishlass1029 said:


> Here is my first attempt at Butterfly Wings - using 16 different Pure Ice polishes



First attempt?  That is amazing!


----------



## Necromancer

Some Xmas nail art on my fingernails and toenails:


----------



## NanaSue

Love, Love, Love the butterfly wings! I'm trying to think of what I want for my next mani. I don't want it to be Christmas-y and I'm not even sure I want it to be winter-y. Hmmm... Butterfly wings just might be a possibility.


----------



## bitchychinky

irishlass1029 said:


> Here is my first attempt at Butterfly Wings - using 16 different Pure Ice polishes



Holy this was your first attempt?  Its an amazing job!!
Looks so neat


----------



## kezza30

A couple more Christmassy ones from me 

Barry M Retro red (my fave) with stickers added rhinestones here or there.





Todays, Barry M LE Christmas Pink with Barry M Diamond glitter over the top, the silver is Barry M silver foil.


----------



## pinkprincess777

kezza30 said:


> A couple more Christmassy ones from me
> 
> Barry M Retro red (my fave) with stickers added rhinestones here or there.
> 
> Todays, Barry M LE Christmas Pink with Barry M Diamond glitter over the top, the silver is Barry M silver foil.



So cute love the Christmas trees! Looks very pretty in pink


----------



## Regee

A Xmas mani ....my 2nd one, I'm Loving it!!


----------



## MrsPPS

Regee said:
			
		

> A Xmas mani ....my 2nd one, I'm Loving it!!



This made me chuckle to myself - they are brilliant! Absolutely gorgeous!  x


----------



## Regee

MrsPPS said:


> This made me chuckle to myself - they are brilliant! Absolutely gorgeous!  x


Thanks!!  Its not my original idea I got it from YouTube.... But it was fun doing it


----------



## LVoeShopping

Loving all the Christmas manis!


----------



## Regee

irishlass1029 said:


> Here is my first attempt at Butterfly Wings - using 16 different Pure Ice polishes



Wow  16!!!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Regee

irishlass1029 said:


> And a couple I did over the last week or so for Christmas



So Nice & Pretty!


----------



## pandora_5

Christmas nails


----------



## pinkprincess777

Regee said:


> A Xmas mani ....my 2nd one, I'm Loving it!!


Love it! Copied it on my daughters nails 


pandora_5 said:


> Christmas nails


Very pretty!


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## Shinysparkly

kezza30 said:
			
		

> A couple more Christmassy ones from me
> 
> Barry M Retro red (my fave) with stickers added rhinestones here or there.
> 
> Todays, Barry M LE Christmas Pink with Barry M Diamond glitter over the top, the silver is Barry M silver foil.



I LOVE the Xmas trees in the pink manicure, they're fabulous!


----------



## NanaSue

pandora_5 said:


> Christmas nails



 I wouldn't categorize these as xmas nails, they could be worn any time of the year.  Very pretty.


----------



## audrey11

my christmas trees


----------



## Shinysparkly

audrey11 said:
			
		

> my christmas trees



Cute!!


----------



## pandora_5

NanaSue said:


> I wouldn't categorize these as xmas nails, they could be worn any time of the year.  Very pretty.



Well I don't know...everyone else told me it reminds on Christmas..thanks


----------



## pandora_5

audrey11 said:


> my christmas trees



nice


----------



## Regee

audrey11 said:


> my christmas trees



So Cute!


----------



## NanaSue

pandora_5 said:


> Well I don't know...everyone else told me it reminds on Christmas..thanks



Probably cuz xmas is on their minds and  due to the colors you used. But it definitely is so pretty and elegant that you could wear it any time of the year.  It has classic lines, the skill is impeccable, and it is not something that you would wear and someone would say "Why are you wearing a xmas mani in September?" Now, if it had a tree or something, that would be different.  Those manis are not my cup of tea, although I do appreciate artistic skills shown by others even if it's not my style nor religious choice. (I am a dedicated Christian who does not celebrate the xmas holiday.) But this one, I would wear to any fancy occasion.  I'm partial to red as a color to wear anyway. And my jewelry is almost always gold, rarely silver. This one I could easily adapt to a formal occasion, special event, etc.  I like it a lot.  Thanks for all your posts, you are a source of much inspiration.


----------



## pandora_5

ok it's your oppinion, I respect it 



NanaSue said:


> Thanks for all your posts, you are a source of much inspiration.



thank you


----------



## OANHderful

audrey11 said:


> my christmas trees



So cute! Love your trees.


----------



## OANHderful

pandora_5 said:


> Christmas nails



Very beautiful.



Regee said:


> A Xmas mani ....my 2nd one, I'm Loving it!!



Very nice on you 



kezza30 said:


> A couple more Christmassy ones from me
> 
> Barry M Retro red (my fave) with stickers added rhinestones here or there.
> 
> Todays, Barry M LE Christmas Pink with Barry M Diamond glitter over the top, the silver is Barry M silver foil.



I love this!


----------



## pandora_5

OANHderful said:


> Very beautiful.



thank you


----------



## LVoe_red

Had gotten my first gelish kit but already had a set of gel on so I decided to have my sister be the first I could try it on


----------



## SusyH

audrey11 said:


> my christmas trees



Those are really cute!!


----------



## NanaSue

LVoe_red said:


> Had gotten my first gelish kit but already had a set of gel on so I decided to have my sister be the first I could try it on



Love the pink accent nail with the rhinestones.  Did you apply them onto the sticky layer of the polish and under the tio? If not, how did you do it? Some have had trouble with using rhinestones, maybe you could share your technique and let us know how well it works/or not... We all learn so much from each other here.


----------



## LVoe_red

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Love the pink accent nail with the rhinestones.  Did you apply them onto the sticky layer of the polish and under the tio? If not, how did you do it? Some have had trouble with using rhinestones, maybe you could share your technique and let us know how well it works/or not... We all learn so much from each other here.



I applied them to the sticky layer of the polish and stuck it under the light for like 4 minutes then I applied the top coat and stuck it again for another 4 minutes  the rhinestones have stayed on for 3 days now still no sign of them falling off


----------



## NanaSue

LVoe_red said:


> I applied them to the sticky layer of the polish and stuck it under the light for like 4 minutes then I applied the top coat and stuck it again for another 4 minutes  the rhinestones have stayed on for 3 days now still no sign of them falling off



Very nice! I bet your sister is happy with your new purchase.


----------



## Sapphml

LVoe_red said:
			
		

> I applied them to the sticky layer of the polish and stuck it under the light for like 4 minutes then I applied the top coat and stuck it again for another 4 minutes  the rhinestones have stayed on for 3 days now still no sign of them falling off



Thanks for the info.  Some rhinestones just arrived in the mail and I was wondering how to set them with gel.  I was thinking about trying the dashing diva base, that I have used with their stickers, because it is thick and can level out their very bumpy stickers.


----------



## LVoe_red

Sapphml said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  Some rhinestones just arrived in the mail and I was wondering how to set them with gel.  I was thinking about trying the dashing diva base, that I have used with their stickers, because it is thick and can level out their very bumpy stickers.



That sounds like a good idea make sure to post your finished product


----------



## LVoe_red

NanaSue said:
			
		

> Very nice! I bet your sister is happy with your new purchase.



Yes definitely and saves her about $35 too haha


----------



## pinkprincess777

My birthday nails


----------



## kristinized

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> My birthday nails



Very fun! And happy birthday!


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristinized said:


> Very fun! And happy birthday!



Thank you


----------



## windchimes

I'm playing catch-up, so here's a few from the last couple of months!






My halloween nails!





Christmas Santa Nails





Not sure if this counts, but OPI Black Spotted over Layla Mercury Twilight!





Galaxy Nails


----------



## crushgoil

windchimes said:
			
		

> I'm playing catch-up, so here's a few from the last couple of months!
> 
> My halloween nails!
> 
> Christmas Santa Nails
> 
> Not sure if this counts, but OPI Black Spotted over Layla Mercury Twilight!
> 
> Galaxy Nails



Those are epic nail manis!!! I cannot decide on my favourite (all too worthy)


----------



## pinkprincess777

windchimes said:


> I'm playing catch-up, so here's a few from the last couple of months!
> 
> My halloween nails!
> 
> Christmas Santa Nails
> 
> Not sure if this counts, but OPI Black Spotted over Layla Mercury Twilight!
> 
> Galaxy Nails



wow! They are all great! Really like the galaxy nails!


----------



## Ashesela

windchimes said:


> I'm playing catch-up, so here's a few from the last couple of months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My halloween nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Santa Nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this counts, but OPI Black Spotted over Layla Mercury Twilight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Nails



Really beautiful!!!


----------



## windchimes

crushgoil said:


> Those are epic nail manis!!! I cannot decide on my favourite (all too worthy)





pinkprincess777 said:


> wow! They are all great! Really like the galaxy nails!





Ashesela said:


> Really beautiful!!!



Thanks all!!


----------



## springmama

My stamping skills aren't great but here's my current leopard print mani! I have a gazillion stamping plates but I almost always choose this one!!


----------



## blackice87

windchimes said:
			
		

> I'm playing catch-up, so here's a few from the last couple of months!
> 
> My halloween nails!
> 
> Christmas Santa Nails
> 
> Not sure if this counts, but OPI Black Spotted over Layla Mercury Twilight!
> 
> Galaxy Nails



The galaxy nails are hands down my fav! Awesome job!


----------



## aerofish

The base is Essie's Da Bush, and the glitter accent nail is Rainbow Polish's B-Fett.


----------



## pandora_5

windchimes said:


> I'm playing catch-up, so here's a few from the last couple of months!
> 
> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/windchimesss/candycorn_zps3a914bf4.jpg
> My halloween nails!
> 
> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/windchimesss/santanails_zps01cb2340.jpg
> Christmas Santa Nails
> 
> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/windchimesss/holooospotted_zpsa6e33c77.jpg
> Not sure if this counts, but OPI Black Spotted over Layla Mercury Twilight!
> 
> http://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/windchimesss/GalaxySmall_zps5acc8db1.jpg
> Galaxy Nails



wow everything is beautiful



springmama said:


> My stamping skills aren't great but here's my current leopard print mani! I have a gazillion stamping plates but I almost always choose this one!!
> 
> View attachment 2004568



I like leopard print



aerofish said:


> The base is Essie's Da Bush, and the glitter accent nail is Rainbow Polish's B-Fett.



this is great


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## windchimes

springmama said:


> My stamping skills aren't great but here's my current leopard print mani! I have a gazillion stamping plates but I almost always choose this one!!
> View attachment 2004568


Oh so cute!!!  I love the teal/turquoise undie color with it!!



aerofish said:


> The base is Essie's Da Bush, and the glitter accent nail is Rainbow Polish's B-Fett.


Soooo adorable!  Little owls!!



pandora_5 said:


> wow everything is beautiful


thank you!!



pandora_5 said:


>


Love it.  Very wintery and subtle but still sparkly!!!


----------



## kristin.xo

windchimes said:


> I'm playing catch-up, so here's a few from the last couple of months!
> 
> My halloween nails!
> 
> Christmas Santa Nails
> 
> Not sure if this counts, but OPI Black Spotted over Layla Mercury Twilight!
> 
> Galaxy Nails



Beautiful!!   Your galaxy nails are the best I've seen yet! 



springmama said:


> My stamping skills aren't great but here's my current leopard print mani! I have a gazillion stamping plates but I almost always choose this one!!



They look so good!  I love the colours you used!



aerofish said:


> The base is Essie's Da Bush, and the glitter accent nail is Rainbow Polish's B-Fett.



So, so cute!!



pandora_5 said:


>



Very pretty!


----------



## MsBeautyBee

MsBeautyBee.Tumblr.com


----------



## springmama

Thank you ladies


----------



## Shinysparkly

Msbeautybee,
I love all of these, they are fantastic, very much my style, and very neatly done. Makes me want to go out and try them! Now, how to keep my toddler occupied for several days, hmm...


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> Msbeautybee,
> I love all of these, they are fantastic, very much my style, and very neatly done. Makes me want to go out and try them! Now, how to keep my toddler occupied for several days, hmm...



Thank you!   It's so addicting.


----------



## springmama

MsBeautyBee said:
			
		

> MsBeautyBee.Tumblr.com



Wow!! Your nails are flawless and your nail art is creative and perfect!! Love them all!


----------



## pandora_5

windchimes said:


> Love it.  Very wintery and subtle but still sparkly!!!





kristin.xo said:


> Very pretty!



thanks girls 

*MsBeautyBee *- love all the manicures. they are really good


----------



## pinkprincess777

MsBeautyBee said:


> MsBeautyBee.Tumblr.com



Love them all! Was admiring them on the Gelish swatches


----------



## NanaSue

Awww, look how pretty!!!  I love coming here to look at the ideas and the creativity.  Thank you all for sharing your art work.


----------



## Jawaiian86

Old McDonald Had a Farm


----------



## pandora_5

so sweet


----------



## Baybcakes

Jawaiian86 said:


> Old McDonald Had a Farm



These are so cute!


----------



## born2bead

MsBeautyBee said:


> MsBeautyBee.Tumblr.com



Love all your nailart MsBeautyBee!


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Thanks ladies


----------



## pinkprincess777

Jawaiian86 said:


> Old McDonald Had a Farm



Super cute!


----------



## windchimes

kristin.xo said:


> Beautiful!!   Your galaxy nails are the best I've seen yet!


Oh goodness, thank you! 



MsBeautyBee said:


> View attachment 2005431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsBeautyBee.Tumblr.com


Gorgeous mani's!!!  I love the natural looking glittery ombre and the one with the Coach purse! 



Jawaiian86 said:


> Old McDonald Had a Farm


Too. Freakin. Cute. Way too cute.


----------



## Ashesela

Had to do a review on some decals, so I made a Chanel mani


----------



## kristin.xo

Ashesela said:


> Had to do a review on some decals, so I made a Chanel mani



Nice!  It looks great!  I love the two flat round studs.


----------



## kristin.xo

This is the first nail art I've done in a very long time.  I sponged the gold on with some plastic wrap, instead of the traditional plastic wrap technique.  I used Essie Butler Please and Nails Inc. Lanesborough Place.


----------



## Shinysparkly

kristin.xo said:
			
		

> This is the first nail art I've done in a very long time.  I sponged the gold on with some plastic wrap, instead of the traditional plastic wrap technique.  I used Essie Butler Please and Nails Inc. Lanesborough Place.



That looks fabulous. I haven't heard of the plastic wrap technique, can you explain it to me or direct me to where I might find a good explanation?


----------



## kristin.xo

Shinysparkly said:


> That looks fabulous. I haven't heard of the plastic wrap technique, can you explain it to me or direct me to where I might find a good explanation?



Thank you! 

I think the technique that most use is like this: http://blognailedit.blogspot.ca/2012/04/saran-nails-on-going-out-chic.html

I basically did the opposite and just dabbed some gold polish on a piece of paper, scrunched a piece of plastic wrap in a ball and then dipped and sponged it on top of the blue.  It was very simple and fun!


----------



## Shinysparkly

kristin.xo said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> I think the technique that most use is like this: http://blognailedit.blogspot.ca/2012/04/saran-nails-on-going-out-chic.html
> 
> I basically did the opposite and just dabbed some gold polish on a piece of paper, scrunched a piece of plastic wrap in a ball and then dipped and sponged it on top of the blue.  It was very simple and fun!



Awesome and simple, yay!


----------



## Ashesela

kristin.xo said:


> Nice!  It looks great!  I love the two flat round studs.



Thank you so much!!! : D



kristin.xo said:


> This is the first nail art I've done in a very long time.  I sponged the gold on with some plastic wrap, instead of the traditional plastic wrap technique.  I used Essie Butler Please and Nails Inc. Lanesborough Place.



So beautiful!!


----------



## SusyH

kristin.xo said:


> This is the first nail art I've done in a very long time.  I sponged the gold on with some plastic wrap, instead of the traditional plastic wrap technique.  I used Essie Butler Please and Nails Inc. Lanesborough Place.



That looks beautiful!!!


----------



## joy&lv

kaleida said:


> What is the name & brand of the pink color? It's really pretty.



Ciate Cutie Pie 026


----------



## kaleida

joy&lv said:


> Ciate Cutie Pie 026



Thank you!


----------



## joy&lv

Okay, so I am a little behind and I join a 31 day nail art challenge so lots more to come!


----------



## joy&lv

Zoya Raven with Purity dots.


----------



## joy&lv

Follow B&W With some Red and white toes


----------



## kristin.xo

Ashesela said:


> So beautiful!!





SusyH said:


> That looks beautiful!!!



Thank you both!!


----------



## miszgenevieve

Here's my Superman nails I did yesterday


----------



## pandora_5

joy&lv said:


> Zoya Raven with Purity dots.



beautiful dots


----------



## joy&lv

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful dots



Thank you!


----------



## Baybcakes

Quick attempt at leopard print over week old gelish mani


----------



## Baybcakes

^


----------



## NanaSue

Baybcakes said:


> ^
> 
> View attachment 2011088



Turned out pretty good!  Not just an attempt, a success.


----------



## dunderwood

They look AWESOME!!! I've never tried the plastic wrap on nails, something new to try!  TY for sharing!


----------



## Baybcakes

NanaSue said:


> Turned out pretty good!  Not just an attempt, a success.



Thank you!


----------



## lilalove

Peacock feathers!


----------



## yoli

I too love nail art but am not very at drawing on the nails, so you can imagine my excitement when I came across an airbrush have been using it since to apply colour and art to my nails the airbrush makes it so easy and always get a lot of comments on my nail colour.  Started with a nail painted in purple and then airbrush blue down from the free edge

sorry unsure of how to upload photo


----------



## pandora_5

yoli - upload a picture on imageshack or photobucket and put the link here. can not be seen the way you put it


----------



## yoli

Ok I have worked out how to insert a picture here goes again





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry didn't wash off excess paint around cuticle.  Airbrush paints wash off the skin I use a baby toothbrush once top coat is completely dry


----------



## pandora_5

It's wrong again.  just put the link, beacause the picture is too big. it's very nice. I like it

http://yaliciousnails.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/airbrushed-purple-and-blue-nail.jpg


----------



## yoli

pandora_5 said:


> yoli - upload a picture on imageshack or photobucket and put the link here. can not be seen the way you put it


Thank you again Pandora 5


----------



## yoli

pandora_5 said:


> It's wrong again.  just put the link, beacause the picture is too big. it's very nice. I like it
> 
> http://yaliciousnails.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/airbrushed-purple-and-blue-nail.jpg


I resized the image is that better and have I done it properly


----------



## yoli

pandora_5 said:


> It's wrong again.  just put the link, beacause the picture is too big. it's very nice. I like it
> 
> http://yaliciousnails.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/airbrushed-purple-and-blue-nail.jpg


How did you put the link of my picture like that I rather it just go straight to picture than to image shack


----------



## pandora_5

I just copied the link from your post on the prewious page. Now it's good


----------



## Shinysparkly

yoli said:
			
		

> Ok I have worked out how to insert a picture here goes again
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/20130107064222.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Sorry didn't wash off excess paint around cuticle.  Airbrush paints wash off the skin I use a baby toothbrush once top coat is completely dry



That picture worked well for me, really cool effect you have there!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Baybcakes

I really like that pink!


----------



## MsBusyBee

everyone's art looks so good.


----------



## pandora_5

Baybcakes said:


> I really like that pink!



thanks


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## aerofish

Oh, that's gorgeous!


----------



## pandora_5

thanks


----------



## Hurrem1001

pandora_5 said:


>



That's gorgeous.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

I have a question for you guys this is the first time ive seen the marble water polish. Can you use this with like a gel polish base (regular polish to to in the water though). im just curious... 
Should mention i use gelish LED


----------



## Shinysparkly

sweetlilwolf said:
			
		

> I have a question for you guys this is the first time ive seen the marble water polish. Can you use this with like a gel polish base (regular polish to to in the water though). im just curious...
> Should mention i use gelish LED



You can, I've never done it but I've seen ferretkingdom's instructional youtube video, perhaps have a look at that. She does a complete SOG mani in white, complete with too coat, then does the water marble over the top. Hope that helps


----------



## OANHderful

My 2 most recent nail art






Ombre and leopard spots: Zoya Purity, Zoya Tobey, and Essie Escapades





Tape mani: OPI No Room for the Blues and OPI Thanks A Windmillion


----------



## pandora_5

coachlover1000 said:


> That's gorgeous.



thanks



OANHderful said:


> My 2 most recent nail art
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/OANHderful/My Nails/LeopardSpotsOmbre.jpg
> Ombre and leopard spots: Zoya Purity, Zoya Tobey, and Essie Escapades



OMG!! perfect 
I must do that


----------



## SusyH

OANHderful said:


> My 2 most recent nail art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ombre and leopard spots: Zoya Purity, Zoya Tobey, and Essie Escapades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tape mani: OPI No Room for the Blues and OPI Thanks A Windmillion



Those are pretty!! I like the leopard spots!!

I did this one with striping tape and added some glitter.






And this one with striping tape and stickers.






The tape left some yellow spots where I left it a bit too long!


----------



## alison_elle

I am pretty proud of these ones - cupcake nails!


----------



## SusyH

alison_elle said:
			
		

> I am pretty proud of these ones - cupcake nails!



Those are really cute!! I love cupcake nails!


----------



## pandora_5

SusyH said:


> Those are pretty!! I like the leopard spots!!
> 
> I did this one with striping tape and added some glitter.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8363/8315139028_7bd029b08e_z.jpg
> 
> !



these are beautiful



alison_elle said:


> I am pretty proud of these ones - cupcake nails!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SVWKZDb_BVY/UKcdK0snZoI/AAAAAAAADWA/dth8Ws3k0fY/s1600/cupcakenails1.jpg



so cute


----------



## Sunrize

SusyH said:


> Those are pretty!! I like the leopard spots!!
> 
> I did this one with striping tape and added some glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one with striping tape and stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tape left some yellow spots where I left it a bit too long!


so pretty !


----------



## Sunrize

alison_elle said:


> I am pretty proud of these ones - cupcake nails!


you did a fantastic job!!!!


----------



## Shinysparkly

Hi girls, some advice please. I did a complete SOG mani yesterday, then today did RNP on top, with some nail decals, then put a layer of SOG top coat on top. I cured it as usual, then when I wiped off the sticky layer my decals came off too.  Does anyone know why? And are there any nail stickers that survive this process?
Thanks


----------



## pinkprincess777

Everyone's art is beautiful! Keep up the pics and ideas ladies 

This is a gradient with the Gelish breast cancer awareness colors and wings are done with Naughty List. Used RCM Glitterazzi over all of it too.


View attachment 2020795


----------



## VuittonsLover

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Everyone's art is beautiful! Keep up the pics and ideas ladies
> 
> This is a gradient with the Gelish breast cancer awareness colors and wings are done with Naughty List. Used RCM Glitterazzi over all of it too.



Gorgeous.


----------



## pinkprincess777

VuittonsLover said:


> Gorgeous.



Thanks everyone keeps thinking its a lady bug instead of butterfly wing  lol


----------



## MsBeautyBee




----------



## MsBeautyBee

OANHderful & pinkprincess777

Lovely nails ladies!


----------



## Duckdash

MsBeautyBee said:


> View attachment 2021485



This is gorgeous!! Great job! What stamp is that?


----------



## blackice87

I'm a newbie and this is my second time stamping so it's not the greatest. Sally Hansen pacific blue over China Glaze sea spray.


----------



## Shinysparkly

blackice87 said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie and this is my second time stamping so it's not the greatest. Sally Hansen pacific blue over China Glaze sea spray.



Looks great, good job!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## pinkprincess777

MsBeautyBee said:


> OANHderful & pinkprincess777
> 
> Lovely nails ladies!




Beautiful gradients!!!! Great job!




blackice87 said:


> I'm a newbie and this is my second time stamping so it's not the greatest. Sally Hansen pacific blue over China Glaze sea spray.


That looks wonderful!  Especially for just learning looks perfect!


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Shinysparkly said:


> You can, I've never done it but I've seen ferretkingdom's instructional youtube video, perhaps have a look at that. She does a complete SOG mani in white, complete with too coat, then does the water marble over the top. Hope that helps


Thank you!


----------



## blackice87

Shinysparkly said:


> Looks great, good job!





pinkprincess777 said:


> Beautiful gradients!!!! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks wonderful!  Especially for just learning looks perfect!



Thank you both! I'm going to keep practicing :]


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Duckdash said:
			
		

> This is gorgeous!! Great job! What stamp is that?



Thanks. I used konad plate m83. Stamping polish: essie good as gold.


----------



## Baybcakes

Great job on the stamping MsBeautyBee & Blackice87! I wish i could do this! I have a bunch of the Bundlemonster plates but I was so horrible at it that I gave up


----------



## lulu3955

blackice87 said:


> I'm a newbie and this is my second time stamping so it's not the greatest. Sally Hansen pacific blue over China Glaze sea spray.
> 
> View attachment 2021583


Wow! this looks fantastic! I love the colors. What stamping plate did you use?


----------



## joy&lv

I just tried a new watercolor technique today, using acetone to melt/blend the colors. Turned out pretty good for the first try.


----------



## joy&lv

Here are some more pictures from my 31 day challenge.


----------



## pinkprincess777

joy&lv said:


> I just tried a new watercolor technique today, using acetone to melt/blend the colors. Turned out pretty good for the first try.



Love it! Beautiful looks like roses!


----------



## joy&lv

pinkprincess777 said:


> Love it! Beautiful looks like roses!



I named it 'the roses'


----------



## pinkprincess777

joy&lv said:


> I named it 'the roses'



Lol perfect!


----------



## Hurrem1001

joy&lv said:


> I just tried a new watercolor technique today, using acetone to melt/blend the colors. Turned out pretty good for the first try.



This is beautiful. Can i ask you how you did it?


----------



## blackice87

lulu3955 said:


> Wow! this looks fantastic! I love the colors. What stamping plate did you use?



I used plate GA6. It is a plate by Gals, another line started by Cheeky.


----------



## SusyH

joy&lv said:
			
		

> I named it 'the roses'



It definitely looks like roses! Very pretty!!


----------



## MrsPPS

Felt like something a bit cute tonight... 




Didn't turn out exactly as I wanted... Think I need a thinner brush for the stripe next time.  They're making me smile though! 

DH was out tonight and my mum came round to keep me company... Managed to persuade her to let me loose on her nails too! 




Again, could have done with a thinner brush... And the design smudged when she put her top coat on... 

Not my most successful evening really. :-/


----------



## Baybcakes

MrsPPS said:


> Felt like something a bit cute tonight...
> 
> Didn't turn out exactly as I wanted... Think I need a thinner brush for the stripe next time.  They're making me smile though!
> 
> DH was out tonight and my mum came round to keep me company... Managed to persuade her to let me loose on her nails too!
> 
> Again, could have done with a thinner brush... And the design smudged when she put her top coat on...
> 
> Not my most successful evening really. :-/



I think both came out great!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MrsPPS said:


> Felt like something a bit cute tonight...
> 
> Didn't turn out exactly as I wanted... Think I need a thinner brush for the stripe next time.  They're making me smile though!
> 
> DH was out tonight and my mum came round to keep me company... Managed to persuade her to let me loose on her nails too!
> 
> Again, could have done with a thinner brush... And the design smudged when she put her top coat on...
> 
> Not my most successful evening really. :-/



Both are very cute!


----------



## lilalove

MsBeautyBee said:


> View attachment 2021485



I looooooooooooove this!  So pretty!


----------



## joy&lv

coachlover1000 said:


> This is beautiful. Can i ask you how you did it?



I saw it on Chalkboardnails so search on google. Or you can click the link on my signature, which leads you to my blog where you can also find the links to chalkboardnails and the video tutorial that learn the technique from.


----------



## Duckdash

joy&lv said:


> Here are some more pictures from my 31 day challenge.



Wow you are a nail art pro! Everything looks fantastic! 
What is the silver holo polish in the top pic?


----------



## Hurrem1001

joy&lv said:


> I saw it on Chalkboardnails so search on google. Or you can click the link on my signature, which leads you to my blog where you can also find the links to chalkboardnails and the video tutorial that learn the technique from.



Thanks!


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Baybcakes said:


> Great job on the stamping MsBeautyBee & Blackice87! I wish i could do this! I have a bunch of the Bundlemonster plates but I was so horrible at it that I gave up



Thank you! I stamp on top of cured gel polish so if I mess up I just wipe it off with nail polish remover and keep restamping until I'm satisfied.  




lilalove said:


> I looooooooooooove this!  So pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Hurrem1001

pandora_5 said:


>



I'm loving this, it's beautiful!


----------



## Joleenx3

Just did my nails. Didn't clean up the polish on my skin yet! >_<"


----------



## pandora_5

coachlover1000 said:


> I'm loving this, it's beautiful!



thanks



Joleenx3 said:


> Just did my nails. Didn't clean up the polish on my skin yet! >_<"



this is so beautiful


----------



## Shinysparkly

Joleenx3 said:
			
		

> Just did my nails. Didn't clean up the polish on my skin yet! >_<"



This looks great- can I ask how you secure those pearls/bows so they don't get knocked off? I'm sure if I did that it wouldn't last 5 minutes


----------



## SusyH

Joleenx3 said:
			
		

> Just did my nails. Didn't clean up the polish on my skin yet! >_<"



That's very pretty!


----------



## Joleenx3

Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> This looks great- can I ask how you secure those pearls/bows so they don't get knocked off? I'm sure if I did that it wouldn't last 5 minutes



I use a brush on nail glue (: I think the brand is princess? Or princess something. I can find out the exact name when I go home if you want. It usually last a few weeks too.


----------



## Joleenx3

pandora_5 said:
			
		

> this is so beautiful








			
				SusyH said:
			
		

> That's very pretty!



Thank you! Ill try to post more pictures of designs I've done on my nails previously if anyone would like to see. So much cheaper than getting them done for $100+.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Joleenx3 said:


> Just did my nails. Didn't clean up the polish on my skin yet! >_<"



I love this, so pretty!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## NanaSue

Pandora, your manis are always so beautiful.  keep the pics coming....


----------



## _twilight_

Simple French pedicure  ignore the polish on my skin


----------



## pandora_5

NanaSue said:


> Pandora, your manis are always so beautiful.  keep the pics coming....



thank you


----------



## Shinysparkly

My latest mani, proud of this one  it's not complicated but I love the look. 

Gelish Gossip Girl and Sally Hansen Gem Crush  Be-jeweled


----------



## crushgoil

Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> My latest mani, proud of this one  it's not complicated but I love the look.
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl and Sally Hansen Gem Crush  Be-jeweled



Very nice


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> My latest mani, proud of this one  it's not complicated but I love the look.
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl and Sally Hansen Gem Crush  Be-jeweled



Ooh pretty


----------



## Shinysparkly

MsBeautyBee said:


> Ooh pretty



Thanks everyone!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Duckdash

Shinysparkly said:


> My latest mani, proud of this one  it's not complicated but I love the look.
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl and Sally Hansen Gem Crush  Be-jeweled
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2031164


This is so pretty! Great job! The lines came out so perfectly!


----------



## pinkprincess777

I seen this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBg28FtcdNU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
And had to try it. Its supposed to duplicate OPI black spotted my first attempt didn't turn out awful but the black polish stained my skin so I apologize for messy cuticles! Also I used 3 drops of Sinful colors black and sprayed hairspray into the water instead of hand sanitizer. Hoping to try again with better luck, but thought it was so neat I had to share!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Ashesela

Space, Escaflowne inspired and Nana nails


----------



## SusyH

Ashesela said:
			
		

> Space, Escaflowne inspired and Nana nails



Pretty! And the Nana one amazing, it's so detailed!!


----------



## Ashesela

SusyH said:


> Pretty! And the Nana one amazing, it's so detailed!!


Thank you so much!!! : D


----------



## kristin.xo

Ashesela said:


> View attachment 2035389
> 
> 
> Space, Escaflowne inspired and Nana nails



Beautiful!  Do you use nail polish?  Or acrylic paints?  The detail is amazing!


----------



## kristin.xo

My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.


----------



## Shinysparkly

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.



That is awesome! Best use of tape I've seen yet!


----------



## pandora_5

*kristin* - beautiful


----------



## Senoshi

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.



That is -gorgeous!-


----------



## NanaSue

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.



This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kristin.xo

Shinysparkly said:


> That is awesome! Best use of tape I've seen yet!





pandora_5 said:


> *kristin* - beautiful





Senoshi said:


> That is -gorgeous!-





NanaSue said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you all!!


----------



## Ashesela

kristin.xo said:


> Beautiful!  Do you use nail polish?  Or acrylic paints?  The detail is amazing!


I used both : D  But mostly paint


----------



## Hurrem1001

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.



This is stunning! Any chance of a tutorial?


----------



## jenny87

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.



Loving design it just pretty


----------



## Hurrem1001

Not nail art as such, but my first attempt using nail foils. This one is called Elven Gold, and I got it from dollarnailart.com.....love this store!


----------



## kristin.xo

coachlover1000 said:


> This is stunning! Any chance of a tutorial?



Thank you!  And sure!  I'll post one tomorrow for you. 



jenny87 said:


> Loving design it just pretty



Thank you! 



coachlover1000 said:


> Not nail art as such, but my first attempt using nail foils. This one is called Elven Gold, and I got it from dollarnailart.com.....love this store!



Very pretty!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.


This is so beautiful! 


coachlover1000 said:


> Not nail art as such, but my first attempt using nail foils. This one is called Elven Gold, and I got it from dollarnailart.com.....love this store!



Very pretty I haven't had the guts to try foils out yet


----------



## kristin.xo

pinkprincess777 said:


> This is so beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## kristin.xo

coachlover1000 said:


> This is stunning! Any chance of a tutorial?



I made a tutorial for you!  Here you go:







1. Gather your supplies and prep your nails.  I used Soulstice Spa Gotham, L'Oreal Amazon's Flash, CND Toughen Up, Nubar Diamont, tweezers, scissors, striping tape, and a cosmetic sponge.

2. Paint two coats of black nail polish on your nails.  Either let them fully dry for a while, or apply a quick dry top coat before you apply the tape.

3.  Apply the striping tape in vertical lines on your nails.  I always place the center piece first to ensure the boxes are all the same size.  The tape might have to be placed further apart or closer depending on the size of your nails.

4. Apply the striping tape in horizontal lines on your nails.  This time, I placed the tape closest to the free edge of my nail first to get the right size of box I wanted.  The third piece of tape was placed more as a guide, as the first two lines are more important for the design.

5. Paint the nail polish directly on the sponge.  This works much better than painting it on another surface first and dipping the sponge.  Less waste of the polish too.

6. Sponge the polish onto your nail, focussing on the tip.  I went very heavy on the tip of my nail, painted another coat of polish on the sponge, then went back in and brought the gradient further down my nail.

7. Make sure you are happy with the gradient.  Touch up spots you may have missed on the sides.  You may have to do steps 5 and 6 a few times to get the desired look.

8. Remove the striping tape.  I use tweezers for this step which works great, especially if you are waiting for the other hand to dry.  Do not remove the tape all at once.  Remove one piece at a time, opposite as you placed it on, leaving the perfect lines.

9.  Clean up around the sides if necessary.  Finish with a top coat.


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristin.xo said:


> I made a tutorial for you!  Here you go:
> :



Great explaining! Love how you did the pictures too!


----------



## aerofish

Thank you for the tutorial!


----------



## Hurrem1001

kristin.xo said:


> I made a tutorial for you!  Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Gather your supplies and prep your nails.  I used Soulstice Spa Gotham, L'Oreal Amazon's Flash, CND Toughen Up, Nubar Diamont, tweezers, scissors, striping tape, and a cosmetic sponge.
> 
> 2. Paint two coats of black nail polish on your nails.  Either let them fully dry for a while, or apply a quick dry top coat before you apply the tape.
> 
> 3.  Apply the striping tape in vertical lines on your nails.  I always place the center piece first to ensure the boxes are all the same size.  The tape might have to be placed further apart or closer depending on the size of your nails.
> 
> 4. Apply the striping tape in horizontal lines on your nails.  This time, I placed the tape closest to the free edge of my nail first to get the right size of box I wanted.  The third piece of tape was placed more as a guide, as the first two lines are more important for the design.
> 
> 5. Paint the nail polish directly on the sponge.  This works much better than painting it on another surface first and dipping the sponge.  Less waste of the polish too.
> 
> 6. Sponge the polish onto your nail, focussing on the tip.  I went very heavy on the tip of my nail, painted another coat of polish on the sponge, then went back in and brought the gradient further down my nail.
> 
> 7. Make sure you are happy with the gradient.  Touch up spots you may have missed on the sides.  You may have to do steps 5 and 6 a few times to get the desired look.
> 
> 8. Remove the striping tape.  I use tweezers for this step which works great, especially if you are waiting for the other hand to dry.  Do not remove the tape all at once.  Remove one piece at a time, opposite as you placed it on, leaving the perfect lines.
> 
> 9.  Clean up around the sides if necessary.  Finish with a top coat.



Fabulous! Thank you so much, I can't wait to try it!


----------



## kristin.xo

pinkprincess777 said:


> Great explaining! Love how you did the pictures too!





aerofish said:


> Thank you for the tutorial!





coachlover1000 said:


> Fabulous! Thank you so much, I can't wait to try it!



Thank you!  I'm glad you all like it!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## born2bead

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.



I love this tape mani - it's just gorgeous!!!


----------



## NanaSue

kristin.xo said:


> I made a tutorial for you!  Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Gather your supplies and prep your nails.  I used Soulstice Spa Gotham, L'Oreal Amazon's Flash, CND Toughen Up, Nubar Diamont, tweezers, scissors, striping tape, and a cosmetic sponge.
> 
> 2. Paint two coats of black nail polish on your nails.  Either let them fully dry for a while, or apply a quick dry top coat before you apply the tape.
> 
> 3.  Apply the striping tape in vertical lines on your nails.  I always place the center piece first to ensure the boxes are all the same size.  The tape might have to be placed further apart or closer depending on the size of your nails.
> 
> 4. Apply the striping tape in horizontal lines on your nails.  This time, I placed the tape closest to the free edge of my nail first to get the right size of box I wanted.  The third piece of tape was placed more as a guide, as the first two lines are more important for the design.
> 
> 5. Paint the nail polish directly on the sponge.  This works much better than painting it on another surface first and dipping the sponge.  Less waste of the polish too.
> 
> 6. Sponge the polish onto your nail, focussing on the tip.  I went very heavy on the tip of my nail, painted another coat of polish on the sponge, then went back in and brought the gradient further down my nail.
> 
> 7. Make sure you are happy with the gradient.  Touch up spots you may have missed on the sides.  You may have to do steps 5 and 6 a few times to get the desired look.
> 
> 8. Remove the striping tape.  I use tweezers for this step which works great, especially if you are waiting for the other hand to dry.  Do not remove the tape all at once.  Remove one piece at a time, opposite as you placed it on, leaving the perfect lines.
> 
> 9.  Clean up around the sides if necessary.  Finish with a top coat.



What a fabulous tutorial!  Great pics and thoroughly well explained. Thanx sooo much!


----------



## bugmama

Thank you for the great tutorial! I am going to try this tomorrow.



kristin.xo said:


> I made a tutorial for you!  Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Gather your supplies and prep your nails.  I used Soulstice Spa Gotham, L'Oreal Amazon's Flash, CND Toughen Up, Nubar Diamont, tweezers, scissors, striping tape, and a cosmetic sponge.
> 
> 2. Paint two coats of black nail polish on your nails.  Either let them fully dry for a while, or apply a quick dry top coat before you apply the tape.
> 
> 3.  Apply the striping tape in vertical lines on your nails.  I always place the center piece first to ensure the boxes are all the same size.  The tape might have to be placed further apart or closer depending on the size of your nails.
> 
> 4. Apply the striping tape in horizontal lines on your nails.  This time, I placed the tape closest to the free edge of my nail first to get the right size of box I wanted.  The third piece of tape was placed more as a guide, as the first two lines are more important for the design.
> 
> 5. Paint the nail polish directly on the sponge.  This works much better than painting it on another surface first and dipping the sponge.  Less waste of the polish too.
> 
> 6. Sponge the polish onto your nail, focussing on the tip.  I went very heavy on the tip of my nail, painted another coat of polish on the sponge, then went back in and brought the gradient further down my nail.
> 
> 7. Make sure you are happy with the gradient.  Touch up spots you may have missed on the sides.  You may have to do steps 5 and 6 a few times to get the desired look.
> 
> 8. Remove the striping tape.  I use tweezers for this step which works great, especially if you are waiting for the other hand to dry.  Do not remove the tape all at once.  Remove one piece at a time, opposite as you placed it on, leaving the perfect lines.
> 
> 9.  Clean up around the sides if necessary.  Finish with a top coat.


----------



## kristin.xo

pandora_5 said:


>



Beautiful!



born2bead said:


> I love this tape mani - it's just gorgeous!!!



Thank you!! 



NanaSue said:


> What a fabulous tutorial!  Great pics and thoroughly well explained. Thanx sooo much!





bugmama said:


> Thank you for the great tutorial! I am going to try this tomorrow.



Thank you both!  I'm glad you like it!  I would love to see the results!


----------



## pandora_5

kristin.xo said:


> Beautiful!



thanks


----------



## OANHderful

coachlover1000 said:


> Not nail art as such, but my first attempt using nail foils. This one is called Elven Gold, and I got it from dollarnailart.com.....love this store!



Nail foil? I have to find out more about this!



kristin.xo said:


> I made a tutorial for you!  Here you go:



Funny I see this tutorial now because I just started a nail tutorials thread! You should post it there, I love to try to nail art. I love this and definitely going to try it. Too bad my nails are not long so I don't know how it'll play out, but I love this nonetheless.



pandora_5 said:


>



Amazing as always!!! I love pinks on you.


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## OANHderful

Some of my recent nailart.


----------



## pandora_5

I like it all. nice


----------



## danilouwho

I got ambitious with some acrylic paint and one of my favorite orange polishes, hahaha.


----------



## kristin.xo

OANHderful said:


> Funny I see this tutorial now because I just started a nail tutorials thread! You should post it there, I love to try to nail art. I love this and definitely going to try it. Too bad my nails are not long so I don't know how it'll play out, but I love this nonetheless.



Thank you!  I'll go add it to your thread. 



OANHderful said:


> Some of my recent nailart.



They are all so pretty!  I love the purple one!


----------



## Duckdash

OANHderful said:


> Some of my recent nailart.


I love them all! Your gradients are so smooth!


danilouwho said:


> I got ambitious with some acrylic paint and one of my favorite orange polishes, hahaha.


Did you paint that all freehand? Wow! It looks fantastic!


----------



## crushgoil

danilouwho said:
			
		

> I got ambitious with some acrylic paint and one of my favorite orange polishes, hahaha.



Very lovely!! Your lines are so perfect


----------



## pinkprincess777

OANHderful said:


> Some of my recent nailart.





danilouwho said:


> I got ambitious with some acrylic paint and one of my favorite orange polishes, hahaha.



All of these are gorgeous!


----------



## NanaSue

The beautiful manis are all so inspiring!  So much talent, thank you all for posting the pics.


----------



## friday13bride

kristin.xo said:


> My first tape mani!  I'm going to be addicted now.



Omg.. Love these! Great job!!


----------



## lilalove

OANHderful said:


> Some of my recent nailart.
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/OANHderful/My Nails/ZoyaRainbow.jpg
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/OANHderful/My Nails/ChinaGlazeNeonSkittles.jpg
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/OANHderful/My Nails/OPIMatte.jpg
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/OANHderful/My Nails/MilaniHoloOmbre.jpg



Wow!!  Love these 3 so much!


----------



## kristin.xo

friday13bride said:


> Omg.. Love these! Great job!!



Thank you!!


----------



## danilouwho

crushgoil said:


> Very lovely!! Your lines are so perfect


Thank you!  It took entirely too long but it was worth it 



Duckdash said:


> Did you paint that all freehand? Wow! It looks fantastic!


I did!  I painted the orange to yellow stripes first, then the white lines separating them, and the zigzag stripes last.  It was actually surprisingly easy, just super time consuming!



pinkprincess777 said:


> All of these are gorgeous!



Thanks!!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## pinkprincess777

Very pretty!


----------



## pandora_5

thanks


----------



## Nateirelav

OANHderful said:


> Some of my recent nailart.



Beautiful nails! Love them all! Can you tell me how you are so good at the colour graduation? Is it using an air brush?


----------



## Nateirelav

My Chinese ceramics inspired nails using some stickers on gel nails. Matching Chinese coins toes.


----------



## MrsPPS

Nateirelav said:


> My Chinese ceramics inspired nails using some stickers on gel nails. Matching Chinese coins toes.



They look absolutely stunning. Beautiful!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Nateirelav said:


> My Chinese ceramics inspired nails using some stickers on gel nails. Matching Chinese coins toes.



So beautiful your stickers look amazing doesn't even look like stickers!


----------



## Ashesela




----------



## friday13bride

Nateirelav said:


> My Chinese ceramics inspired nails using some stickers on gel nails. Matching Chinese coins toes.



Wow! Those are beautiful!! I would only be able to do that (and not any where near as awesome) on my right hand (Im lefty) 
How do you do both hands??


----------



## friday13bride

Nateirelav said:


> My Chinese ceramics inspired nails using some stickers on gel nails. Matching Chinese coins toes.



Duh, they are stickers... Never would have guessed! Look amazing


----------



## pandora_5

Nateirelav said:


> My Chinese ceramics inspired nails using some stickers on gel nails. Matching Chinese coins toes.
> 
> View attachment 2048925



beautiful



Ashesela said:


> [http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Bqx8AZxCp28/UQtFVmjqGNI/AAAAAAAAIPI/YNvO-dXHK8Q/s1600/DSCF8229.JPG



nice


----------



## Ashesela

My Superbowl mani:








pandora_5 said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> nice



Thank you so much!


----------



## Pash86

Hi everyone! I'm new to nail art but I love being creative and I'm becoming completely obsessed.  Here is a couple of my designs, sorry about the uneven nail lengths and quality of the pics!


----------



## pandora_5

*Pash *- this is so beautiful


----------



## Necromancer

Some recent nail art I did:


----------



## Necromancer

I may as well add a few Xmas designs I wore:


----------



## pinkprincess777

Inspired by Robin Moses


----------



## pinkprincess777

Pash86 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to nail art but I love being creative and I'm becoming completely obsessed.  Here is a couple of my designs, sorry about the uneven nail lengths and quality of the pics!


Oh my gosh I love the star french its beautiful! 


pandora_5 said:


> Pash - this is so beautiful


Gorgeous! 


Necromancer said:


> Some recent nail art I did:



Love your stripe mani's!


----------



## pandora_5

thanks
*Necromancer* - everything is so beautiful

*pinkprincess *- looks great


----------



## kristin.xo

Ashesela said:


>



Very pretty!!



pandora_5 said:


>



Love this!  So cute.



Necromancer said:


> Some recent nail art I did:



Beautiful designs!  They all look amazing!



pinkprincess777 said:


> Inspired by Robin Moses



I love the hearts!  So cute!


----------



## kristin.xo

I've been wearing this neon gradient for a few days now and had some tip wear, so I just added some leopard print (first time actually!) to stretch it a little longer.  It's making me happy looking at them! 

I used China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes and Surfin' For Boys, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, and A England Camelot.


----------



## pandora_5

kristin.xo said:


> Love this!  So cute.



thanks



kristin.xo said:


> I used China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes and Surfin' For Boys, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, and A England Camelot.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8374/8451939898_4e3cafeacf.jpg



Holly ****!!!  this is so gorgeous


----------



## Necromancer

Thank you, *Kristen*. Your nails look awesome.


pinkprincess777 said:


> Inspired by Robin Moses
> 
> View attachment 2051999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2052000



Your nails looks so cute. I love the hearts. You've inspired me to do some St Valentine's Day nails soon.


----------



## blackice87

kristin.xo said:


> I've been wearing this neon gradient for a few days now and had some tip wear, so I just added some leopard print (first time actually!) to stretch it a little longer.  It's making me happy looking at them!
> 
> I used China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes and Surfin' For Boys, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, and A England Camelot.



wow the leopard print really pops! Looks great.


----------



## kristin.xo

pandora_5 said:


> Holly ****!!!  this is so gorgeous





Necromancer said:


> Thank you, *Kristen*. Your nails look awesome.





blackice87 said:


> wow the leopard print really pops! Looks great.



Thank you all!!


----------



## Kapster

kristin.xo said:


> I've been wearing this neon gradient for a few days now and had some tip wear, so I just added some leopard print (first time actually!) to stretch it a little longer.  It's making me happy looking at them!
> 
> I used China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes and Surfin' For Boys, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, and A England Camelot.



FUN! What a creative idea to extend the life of your mani. Looks awesome.


----------



## kristin.xo

Kapster said:


> FUN! What a creative idea to extend the life of your mani. Looks awesome.



Thank you!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> thanks
> Necromancer - everything is so beautiful
> 
> pinkprincess - looks great


Thank you!


kristin.xo said:


> I've been wearing this neon gradient for a few days now and had some tip wear, so I just added some leopard print (first time actually!) to stretch it a little longer.  It' making me happy looking at them!
> 
> I used China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes and Surfin' For Boys, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, and A England Camelot.


This looks awesome! 


Necromancer said:


> Thank you, Kristen. Your nails look awesome.
> 
> Your nails looks so cute. I love the hearts. You've inspired me to do some St Valentine's Day nails soon.



Thanks


----------



## kristin.xo

pinkprincess777 said:


> This looks awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## Taghyra

I'm obsessed with triangular shapes!


----------



## lilalove

kristin.xo said:


> I've been wearing this neon gradient for a few days now and had some tip wear, so I just added some leopard print (first time actually!) to stretch it a little longer.  It's making me happy looking at them!
> 
> I used China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes and Surfin' For Boys, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, and A England Camelot.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8374/8451939898_4e3cafeacf.jpg



Love this!  So pretty.  Leopard is one of my favorite designs to do.  And the gradient looks flawless!


----------



## Ashesela




----------



## pandora_5

Taghyra said:


> I'm obsessed with triangular shapes!
> 
> 
> http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/denise-garcia1/nails1.jpg http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/denise-garcia1/nails2.jpg



beautiful



Ashesela said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Tj8X4zxVaek/URKPIVAPO-I/AAAAAAAAIfs/bQrUoVdGrV0/s1600/DSCF8309.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VwcSWlXyjv0/URPM2CiKIKI/AAAAAAAAIhs/msJyI5_n3mI/s1600/DSCF8369.JPG



this is gorgeous


----------



## pinkprincess777

How did you do the second picture looks so beautiful!


----------



## Ashesela

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> this is gorgeous



Thank you so much!!! : D



pinkprincess777 said:


> How did you do the second picture looks so beautiful!



Thank you!! : D  I started with a golden base, then tried to do a red gradient. After that didn't turn out, I sponged red and gold polish randomly on my nails, drew some lines with Orly 24 K Sparkle, then made some black dots with acrylic paint


----------



## pinkprincess777

Ashesela said:


> Thank you so much!!! : D
> 
> Thank you!! : D  I started with a golden base, then tried to do a red gradient. After that didn't turn out, I sponged red and gold polish randomly on my nails, drew some lines with Orly 24 K Sparkle, then made some black dots with acrylic paint



Cool it looks way more complicated than you make it sound lol


----------



## Ashesela

pinkprincess777 said:


> Cool it looks way more complicated than you make it sound lol



Hahahh it was super easy : D


----------



## Selcier

Here are my super-simple super bowl. I think its cute. And I had to work (at an upscale restaurant) that night so they were good enough. I already had the base on so the laces were a two second job.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Selcier said:


> Here are my super-simple super bowl. I think its cute. And I had to work (at an upscale restaurant) that night so they were good enough. I already had the base on so the laces were a two second job.


Very cute, love the base color


----------



## kristin.xo

lilalove said:


> Love this!  So pretty.  Leopard is one of my favorite designs to do.  And the gradient looks flawless!



Thank you!! 



Selcier said:


> Here are my super-simple super bowl. I think its cute. And I had to work (at an upscale restaurant) that night so they were good enough. I already had the base on so the laces were a two second job.



Super cute!  I love the glitter!


----------



## Taghyra

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Leeloo885

I don't know if this exactly counts as "nail art" but it's the first time I've tried anything like this.  It's a gel base coat (ASP), Revlon Strong and Beautiful "Tantalize" for the tip, then RCM (I think the night is young??) for the grey line.  Bit wobbly but am improving each time.....!!

"Tantalize" is a really lovely sparkly bright green, looks much better in the flesh!


----------



## kristin.xo

Leeloo885 said:


> I don't know if this exactly counts as "nail art" but it's the first time I've tried anything like this.  It's a gel base coat (ASP), Revlon Strong and Beautiful "Tantalize" for the tip, then RCM (I think the night is young??) for the grey line.  Bit wobbly but am improving each time.....!!
> 
> "Tantalize" is a really lovely sparkly bright green, looks much better in the flesh!



It's definitely nail art, and very pretty!


----------



## kristin.xo

My strange holographic watercolor / tie-dyed effect mani:






I'm also going to write up a tutorial for anyone who wants to see it.  It will be in the tutorials thread.


----------



## Shinysparkly

My first ever water marble attempt! Was SO pleased then I smudged it putting on my top coat so I added a flower


----------



## Sapphml

kristin.xo said:


> My strange holographic watercolor / tie-dyed effect mani:
> 
> I'm also going to write up a tutorial for anyone who wants to see it.  It will be in the tutorials thread.



Wow.  I love it!  
I got one of the Layla holo polishes for Christmas but have not done much with it because it has been so streaky and translucent, and almost a little grainy for me.


----------



## kristin.xo

Shinysparkly said:


> My first ever water marble attempt! Was SO pleased then I smudged it putting on my top coat so I added a flower



That's really pretty!



Sapphml said:


> Wow.  I love it!
> I got one of the Layla holo polishes for Christmas but have not done much with it because it has been so streaky and translucent, and almost a little grainy for me.



Thank you!

I would highly suggest getting an aqua base.  I use the one by Nfu Oh, it's great.  The Layla's are workable without, but the application is so beautiful with the aqua base.  I really love them!


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristin.xo said:


> My strange holographic watercolor / tie-dyed effect mani:
> 
> I'm also going to write up a tutorial for anyone who wants to see it.  It will be in the tutorials thread.



This is stunning!!! Great job!


----------



## Leeloo885

kristin.xo said:


> It's definitely nail art, and very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## Tinks315

These nails look lovely...wish I had the patience to do this


----------



## kristin.xo

pinkprincess777 said:


> This is stunning!!! Great job!



Thank you!!


----------



## SusyH

kristin.xo said:


> My strange holographic watercolor / tie-dyed effect mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to write up a tutorial for anyone who wants to see it.  It will be in the tutorials thread.


Wow, this is amazing!! I'll have to check out your tutorial! 



Shinysparkly said:


> My first ever water marble attempt! Was SO pleased then I smudged it putting on my top coat so I added a flower
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056759


That's very pretty! Love the colors and the added flower!


----------



## Shinysparkly

Another water marble- same mani (second accent finger), same colours, different results! And no smudging, yay! 
Second pic is both hands


----------



## Ashesela

Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Shinysparkly said:


> Another water marble- same mani (second accent finger), same colours, different results! And no smudging, yay!
> Second pic is both hands



That's a beautiful color combo and marble!


----------



## pandora_5

kristin.xo said:


> My strange holographic watercolor / tie-dyed effect mani:
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8524/8458264722_909d7e86c9.jpg
> 
> I'm also going to write up a tutorial for anyone who wants to see it.  It will be in the tutorials thread.



beautiful



Shinysparkly said:


> Another water marble- same mani (second accent finger), same colours, different results! And no smudging, yay!
> Second pic is both hands
> 
> View attachment 2058457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058458



nice water marble 



Ashesela said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8aDKEl4Ujfc/URb6aD0_NVI/AAAAAAAAIqM/LYQOzCOZh9I/s1600/DSCF8443.JPG
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/--0gSUiyTPns/URb6bW8j2EI/AAAAAAAAIqU/Fyc3WLHj-M0/s1600/DSCF8447.JPG
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LXAR92E0Fy8/URb6dXoNWBI/AAAAAAAAIqk/mrB5b3EnBlA/s1600/DSCF8449.JPG



so amazing


----------



## aerofish

Ashesela said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!



Those are amazing!


----------



## Shinysparkly

pinkprincess777 said:


> That's a beautiful color combo and marble!



Thanks everyone


----------



## Leeloo885

I could look at pictures of nail art all day   Apologies if I'm not allowed to post links, I came across this and there are some beautiful pics posted - I'm sure I've seen some of them here already LOL.

http://pinterest.com/scrapwedo/nail-art/


----------



## lilalove




----------



## sweetlilwolf

lilalove said:


>


I have that stamp on your index finger mine never works out right! yours looks awesome!


----------



## pandora_5

lilalove said:


> http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/llscw1214/IMAG0482_zps47c96bb3.jpg



so sweet

and here is mine valentine's manicure


----------



## Ashesela

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> nice water marble
> 
> 
> 
> so amazing



Thank you so much!!! :'D



aerofish said:


> Those are amazing!



Thank you so much :'D!!!


----------



## OANHderful

pandora_5 said:


> and here is mine valentine's manicure



Beautiful as always.



Ashesela said:


> [



Love the designs.


----------



## OANHderful

lilalove said:


>



I love this. So beautiful!


----------



## OANHderful

Mosaics and loepard spots using acrylic paint and undies is Color Club Luminence


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> so sweet
> 
> and here is mine valentine's manicure


This is just beautiful! 


Ashesela said:


> Thank you so much!!! :'D
> 
> Thank you so much :'D!!!


WOW! So talented! 


OANHderful said:


> Mosaics and loepard spots using acrylic paint and undies is Color Club Luminence



Love the Mosaic nails!


----------



## pandora_5

OANHderful said:


> Beautiful as always.





pinkprincess777 said:


> This is just beautiful!



thanks



OANHderful said:


> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/OANHderful/My%20Nails/6f61ed0c-19f0-4d3e-b52f-2417a790c81f_zpsaf062343.jpg
> Mosaics and loepard spots using acrylic paint and undies is Color Club Luminence



this is great


----------



## SusyH

pandora_5 said:


> so sweet
> 
> and here is mine valentine's manicure


This is very cute!!!


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## NanaSue

kristin.xo said:


> I've been wearing this neon gradient for a few days now and had some tip wear, so I just added some leopard print (first time actually!) to stretch it a little longer.  It's making me happy looking at them


 I agree, they are very happy to look at.


Taghyra said:


> I'm obsessed with triangular shapes!


  very classy.




kristin.xo said:


> My strange holographic watercolor / tie-dyed effect mani:I'm also going to write up a tutorial for anyone who wants to see it.  It will be in the tutorials thread.


Can you post the link to the tutorials thread?





OANHderful said:


> Mosaics and loepard spots using acrylic paint and undies is Color Club Luminence



How fun.


----------



## NanaSue

Ashesela said:


>


How did you do this? And how well did it wear? Beautiful!



Ashesela said:


>


Gorgeous!



Ashesela said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!


You are just ahh-mazing!


----------



## kristin.xo

NanaSue said:


> I agree, they are very happy to look at.
> 
> Can you post the link to the tutorials thread?



Thank you!

And here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/post-your-nail-tutorials-here-800428.html


----------



## NanaSue

kristin.xo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/nail-care/post-your-nail-tutorials-here-800428.html



Thank you so much, I love it! I hope there are lots of tutorials put onto this thread.


----------



## Necromancer

Some recent ones I did:


----------



## Necromancer

Some Valentine's Day designs I've done over the past few days.


----------



## Necromancer

Just a few more Valentine inspired designs:


----------



## pinkprincess777

Necromancer said:


> Just a few more Valentine inspired designs:



All of your designs are great! Please keep sharing!


----------



## pandora_5

*Necromancer* - beautiful nails and beautiful nail art. love it!


----------



## nejjie

First attempt at galaxy nails! Well on this hand


----------



## Ashesela

NanaSue said:


> How did you do this? And how well did it wear? Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> You are just ahh-mazing!



 Thank you so much!!!! :'D That really means a lot!!!
The beaded one wore well except for the fact that I used a glue base coat to take it off easily : D
Thank you again so much for your kind words!!


----------



## KathSummers

New nails. I was taking a photo of my ring first


----------



## Shinysparkly

KathSummers said:


> New nails. I was taking a photo of my ring first



That's really interesting, I haven't seen that look before. It matches your ring perfectly! Can you tell us what colours and how you did that? Also there was someone looking for almond shaped nails earlier, yours are a great example. Will try to find them...
Also where does everyone but striping tape from?


----------



## Shinysparkly

Couldn't find them- hopefully they see your pic


----------



## KathSummers

Shinysparkly said:


> That's really interesting, I haven't seen that look before. It matches your ring perfectly! Can you tell us what colours and how you did that? Also there was someone looking for almond shaped nails earlier, yours are a great example. Will try to find them...
> Also where does everyone but striping tape from?



Thank you! It wasn't me, my nail artist did it but it was super simple actually!
She used a neutral color polish but left the half moons (in this case, triangles) bare, then cut the tape into small sections, put it on the lines of the triangle and covered the whole nail with seethrough shiny polish. You can get the tape in different colors at pro nail stores or ebay as well.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Another Valentine's mani I did


----------



## sfunlimit

Hello from russia 
last work my wife - *no photoshop*. 
camera - Kodak M1063 and mobile phone sony xperia s
1) underwear
garter belt and stockings for
bra









2) lac&#1091; print 





3) lace print





4) cat =)





5) limon rhinestones
http://s7.postimage.org/mmpoc0q63/download_5.jpg

6) sampes





7) just shellac


----------



## sfunlimit

8) flowers









9) lace sexy





10) Aquarium, rhinestones





11) rhinestones





12) pen





13) ideal smile =)


----------



## sfunlimit

14) lizards













15) Butterflies





I will welcome the opportunity to talk to artists and visitors of nail studios.


----------



## pinkprincess777

sfunlimit said:


> 14) lizards
> 
> 15) Butterflies
> 
> I will welcome the opportunity to talk to artists and visitors of nail studios.



Beautiful designs! Please keep sharing!


----------



## Bling It

sfunlimit said:
			
		

> 14) lizards
> 
> 15) Butterflies
> 
> I will welcome the opportunity to talk to artists and visitors of nail studios.



Wow! Such amazing work. Looking for ward to more pics in the future.


----------



## Leeloo885

sfunlimit said:


> 14) lizards
> 
> 
> 15) Butterflies
> 
> 
> I will welcome the opportunity to talk to artists and visitors of nail studios.



Wow, those are amazing.  I love the lizards and the blue sparkly design.  Hugely talented!


----------



## kristin.xo

sfunlimit said:


> Hello from russia
> last work my wife - no photoshop.
> camera - Kodak M1063 and mobile phone sony xperia s



Very beautiful!  #7 is my favourite.


----------



## karylicious

Lacy print# 2 is gorgeous. What plate was it doe with?


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Another Valentine's mani I did
> View attachment 2070631



very nice

here is my leopard


----------



## NanaSue

gorgeous as usual


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pandora_5 said:


> very nice
> 
> here is my leopard


Pandora are all these your nails or are they on clients/friends? 
How often do you change up your desgins?? they are beautiful it would take me hours to do anything like what you do


----------



## pandora_5

NanaSue said:


> gorgeous as usual



thanks



sweetlilwolf said:


> Pandora are all these your nails or are they on clients/friends?
> How often do you change up your desgins?? they are beautiful it would take me hours to do anything like what you do



thanks. these are my real nails  it's not gel. I do everything with polish. I never did it on someone else. I change it every 2 or 3 days. sometimes even 5 days...


----------



## kimzeeyx

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0657844743829.449581.640743828&type=3&theater

Love doing wacky nail art designs. These chocolate ones are my all time fav


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> here is my leopard


Beautiful!  Love your pictures always look so professional!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pandora_5 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. these are my real nails  it's not gel. I do everything with polish. I never did it on someone else. I change it every 2 or 3 days. sometimes even 5 days...


oh wow thats amazing?? What do you do for a living because i know id snap my nails off in a heartbeat if i didnt use at least SOG. 
the are beautiful and im totally jealous


----------



## Smellyfeet

My valentines day nails


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Beautiful!  Love your pictures always look so professional!



thanks



sweetlilwolf said:


> oh wow thats amazing?? What do you do for a living because i know id snap my nails off in a heartbeat if i didnt use at least SOG.
> the are beautiful and im totally jealous



I use this essence ultra strong nail hardener. I must admit since  I use him, my nails are very stronger. and this nail oil. it's very good

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-cqWuhMUic28/UR-D8_DwLtI/AAAAAAAAD5o/xRKd-OZ7jD4/s1600/SAM_2863.JPG




Smellyfeet said:


> My valentines day nails



very nice



kimzeeyx said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0657844743829.449581.640743828&type=3&theater
> 
> Love doing wacky nail art designs. These chocolate ones are my all time fav



I'm sorry to say this, but I don't like it. It's very messy. Clean the polish from the skin because it doesn't look nice


----------



## sweetlilwolf

aah okay your a lucky girl!


----------



## Shinysparkly

Hi, new mani, started out with just pink and glitter but it felt not quite right. A friend suggested it needed more detail, so I added the dots. Honest opinions please


----------



## Bling It

Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> Hi, new mani, started out with just pink and glitter but it felt not quite right. A friend suggested it needed more detail, so I added the dots. Honest opinions please



That looks great! I think the dots finish it off nicely  Are you happier with it now?


----------



## Shinysparkly

Bling It said:


> That looks great! I think the dots finish it off nicely  Are you happier with it now?



Yes I like it more with the dots. You were right, it wasn't finished  I only had the choice of 3 colours and this was what I thought would go best.


----------



## Bling It

Shinysparkly said:
			
		

> Yes I like it more with the dots. You were right, it wasn't finished  I only had the choice of 3 colours and this was what I thought would go best.



Well it was a great choice IMO, it goes together perfectly


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Wow many amazing photos here! Did mine just now... will improve!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Shinysparkly said:


> Hi, new mani, started out with just pink and glitter but it felt not quite right. A friend suggested it needed more detail, so I added the dots. Honest opinions please
> 
> View attachment 2081420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081422



This is nice.... will try one day! with contrast colours combi.


----------



## New2Nails

Shinysparkly said:


> Hi, new mani, started out with just pink and glitter but it felt not quite right. A friend suggested it needed more detail, so I added the dots. Honest opinions please
> 
> View attachment 2081420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081422


Honestly, I think the mani looks more "finished" with the dots. It is really cute.


----------



## Shinysparkly

New2Nails said:


> Honestly, I think the mani looks more "finished" with the dots. It is really cute.



Awesome, thanks everyone


----------



## Fluttershy

UFO flying above trees 







Products used:
Cult Nails Nevermore (base)
Sinister Benediction Horse Feathers (sky color)
Orly Liquid Vinyl (trees and UFO)
China Glaze Im With the Lifeguard (lights)


----------



## Baybcakes

Fluttershy said:


> UFO flying above trees
> 
> Products used:
> Cult Nails Nevermore (base)
> Sinister Benediction Horse Feathers (sky color)
> Orly Liquid Vinyl (trees and UFO)
> China Glaze I&#146;m With the Lifeguard (lights)



This is too cute..makes me smile


----------



## kuranes

Fluttershy said:


> UFO flying above trees
> 
> Products used:
> Cult Nails Nevermore (base)
> Sinister Benediction Horse Feathers (sky color)
> Orly Liquid Vinyl (trees and UFO)
> China Glaze I&#146;m With the Lifeguard (lights)



I love this!


----------



## pandora_5

Shinysparkly said:


> Hi, new mani, started out with just pink and glitter but it felt not quite right. A friend suggested it needed more detail, so I added the dots. Honest opinions please
> 
> View attachment 2081420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081422



this is beautiful



Fluttershy said:


> UFO flying above trees
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-1mLq_ciKNUc/USpxUhQkmuI/AAAAAAAAADM/oj-HKfHBxdw/s1600/ufo1500+copy.png
> 
> Products used:
> Cult Nails Nevermore (base)
> Sinister Benediction Horse Feathers (sky color)
> Orly Liquid Vinyl (trees and UFO)
> China Glaze Im With the Lifeguard (lights)



cool


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## sweetlilwolf

pandora_5 said:


>


Do you use regular paint brushes to make your lines?


----------



## pandora_5

I use this tip painter


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pandora_5 said:


> I use this tip painter


oh those are awesome i may have to get one of those!


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Heres what im currently wearing:

Gelish princess tiara. Nice lavender color.. Photo taken right after painting it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2083871



This is gelish princess tiara the day after I painted it. Already turning lavender-grey.  This color fades to a unique lavender-grey color.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2083873




BM-201 plate used


----------



## Fluttershy

Baybcakes said:


> This is too cute..makes me smile





kuranes said:


> I love this!





pandora_5 said:


> cool



Thank you


----------



## stormdancer

Pandora can you tell me again what you are using that makes your nails grow so nicely. You mention a nail strengthened and some kind of oil. I am confused. Your nail art is fantastic. 

Thanks

Stormdancer.


----------



## NanaSue

Shinysparkly said:


> Hi, new mani, started out with just pink and glitter but it felt not quite right. A friend suggested it needed more detail, so I added the dots. Honest opinions please
> 
> View attachment 2081420
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081422



The dots are nicely spaced, uniform in size, and I like the color combo.  Good job!


----------



## NanaSue

Fluttershy said:


> UFO flying above trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products used:
> Cult Nails Nevermore (base)
> Sinister Benediction Horse Feathers (sky color)
> Orly Liquid Vinyl (trees and UFO)
> China Glaze Im With the Lifeguard (lights)



Very cute, my hubby would love it if I wore this!



pandora_5 said:


>



Impeccable as usual, this made me think of the question, "Does the zebra have black stripes on a white hide, or white stripes on a black hide?" On this mani, I'm guessing it is white stripes on black.  Very nice.


----------



## sfunlimit

MsBeautyBee said:


> Heres what im currently wearing:
> 
> Gelish princess tiara. Nice lavender color.. Photo taken right after painting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083871
> 
> 
> 
> This is gelish princess tiara the day after I painted it. Already turning lavender-grey.  This color fades to a unique lavender-grey color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083873
> 
> View attachment 2083877
> 
> 
> BM-201 plate used


sorry, i live in russia and my english is very bad, what are you mean about - BM-201 plate used?

fine original work!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

sfunlimit said:


> sorry, i live in russia and my english is very bad, what are you mean about - BM-201 plate used?
> 
> fine original work!


Its a stamping plate that you get the design from. 
heres an example of a stamping plate: 
http://www.amazon.com/Konad-Stampin...TF8&colid=30VHO204UNXLX&coliid=I348GGRSUPPQ0D


----------



## pandora_5

stormdancer said:


> Pandora can you tell me again what you are using that makes your nails grow so nicely. You mention a nail strengthened and some kind of oil. I am confused. Your nail art is fantastic.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Stormdancer.



thanks. I use essence ultra strong nail hardener as a base coat every time before polishing nails.  and essence nail oil










NanaSue said:


> Impeccable as usual, this made me think of the question, "Does the zebra have black stripes on a white hide, or white stripes on a black hide?" On this mani, I'm guessing it is white stripes on black.  Very nice.



thank you. yes it's white stripes on black


----------



## Hurrem1001

OANHderful said:


> Nail foil? I have to find out more about this!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I see this tutorial now because I just started a nail tutorials thread! You should post it there, I love to try to nail art. I love this and definitely going to try it. Too bad my nails are not long so I don't know how it'll play out, but I love this nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing as always!!! I love pinks on you.



Nail foil is fun! Try: dollarnailart.com. Obviously, everything is a dollar, it's all amazing quality believe it or not. You have to spend a minimum of $25.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Can anyone help me with the stamping i now cannot get ANY of the images to transfer to the stamper.... help!


----------



## pinkprincess777

sweetlilwolf said:


> Can anyone help me with the stamping i now cannot get ANY of the images to transfer to the stamper.... help!



Try slightly buffing it with a file it makes a rough surface for image to attach too


----------



## sweetlilwolf

i did that and then thats when it wouldnt attach!


----------



## pinkprincess777

sweetlilwolf said:


> i did that and then thats when it wouldnt attach!



Oh man I'm no help then! I've never filed mine I've just read other ppl had man that's a bummer


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pinkprincess777 said:


> Oh man I'm no help then! I've never filed mine I've just read other ppl had man that's a bummer


yeah i had never filed it before and now that i did nothing will stick! ugh! lol


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pandora_5 said:


> I use this tip painter


i cannot find these anywhere!


----------



## kristin.xo

I went to see Swedish House Mafia this past weekend, so I wanted some crazy nails!  I decided to just go all out and wear neon, holographic, and glitter!  I'm still wearing them right now, I just love how they turned out! 

I used China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy, Gosh Holographic Hero, Layla Flashblack, and Lynnderella Shape Shifter.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Those look pretty cool!


----------



## MsBeautyBee

sweetlilwolf said:


> yeah i had never filed it before and now that i did nothing will stick! ugh! lol



Aww sorry! I buffed mine and it helped a lot. Do you stamp the plate immediately after you scrape  it? Sometimes if I'm not quick enough the image dries out before I get a chance to stamp it then it won't pick up.


----------



## MsBeautyBee

View attachment 2086257
View attachment 2086258


My newest mani. I'm proud of this bc it's the first time I've put a design on my nail without using a stamp. 

Colors used: Gelish "All dahlia-ed up" from the spring love in bloom collection...  Meet the king with bronzed layered on top (on the accent nail).


----------



## MsBeautyBee

kristin.xo said:


> I went to see Swedish House Mafia this past weekend, so I wanted some crazy nails!  I decided to just go all out and wear neon, holographic, and glitter!  I'm still wearing them right now, I just love how they turned out!
> 
> I used China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy, Gosh Holographic Hero, Layla Flashblack, and Lynnderella Shape Shifter.



Ooh I luv that color! Lovely.


----------



## MsBeautyBee

sfunlimit said:


> sorry, i live in russia and my english is very bad, what are you mean about - BM-201 plate used?
> 
> fine original work!



Thanks. Bm stands for "Bundle Monster" it's a brand of nail plates like Konad. The plates are numbered.


----------



## Bling It

MsBeautyBee said:
			
		

> My newest mani. I'm proud of this bc it's the first time I've put a design on my nail without using a stamp.
> 
> Colors used: Gelish "All dahlia-ed up" from the spring love in bloom collection...  Meet the king with bronzed layered on top (on the accent nail).



Gorgeous! (As usual)


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Bling It said:


> Gorgeous! (As usual)



Thank u


----------



## sfunlimit

*sweetlilwolf* thank you!


----------



## sfunlimit

*kristin.xo * very very nice work. i like. 

girl's - you are nail masters?

my wife two years studying for a master nail. We are very interested in how you do your nails, which technique is escalating. Because even in the design of our completely different. Look at your work and gain new fresh ideas.
  can you ask?


----------



## sfunlimit

MsBeautyBee said:


> Thanks. Bm stands for "Bundle Monster" it's a brand of nail plates like Konad. The plates are numbered.



thanks. you have a very well developed nail industry and many different brands that we simply do not. and more often than a normal man in the street does not know that the brand is very much  discovered ebay and amazing. low price


----------



## sweetlilwolf

MsBeautyBee said:


> Aww sorry! I buffed mine and it helped a lot. Do you stamp the plate immediately after you scrape  it? Sometimes if I'm not quick enough the image dries out before I get a chance to stamp it then it won't pick up.


As soon as i scrap it i stamp it... I dunno maybe ill try again since im snowed in anyways... at least or now.


----------



## Smellyfeet

My sweet nails  happy with how they turned out!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Smellyfeet said:


> My sweet nails  happy with how they turned out!


Very cute but i would break off every piece in 5mins especially on a work day! but it looks super cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristin.xo said:


> I went to see Swedish House Mafia this past weekend, so I wanted some crazy nails!  I decided to just go all out and wear neon, holographic, and glitter!  I'm still wearing them right now, I just love how they turned out!
> 
> I used China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy, Gosh Holographic Hero, Layla Flashblack, and Lynnderella Shape Shifter.


Very cool love the color combo!


MsBeautyBee said:


> My newest mani. I'm proud of this bc it's the first time I've put a design on my nail without using a stamp.
> 
> Colors used: Gelish "All dahlia-ed up" from the spring love in bloom collection...  Meet the king with bronzed layered on top (on the accent nail).


Nice job! Looks great!


Smellyfeet said:


> My sweet nails  happy with how they turned out!



How fun! How long are you able to wear these intact? Mine always fall off right away


----------



## Smellyfeet

sweetlilwolf said:


> Very cute but i would break off every piece in 5mins especially on a work day! but it looks super cute!





pinkprincess777 said:


> How fun! How long are you able to wear these intact? Mine always fall off right away



Thanks! I'll let you know how long they last, since I only done them today! I'm hoping a week, since I used gel to coat stick it on...lots of gel lol!


----------



## pandora_5

kristin.xo said:


> I used China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy, Gosh Holographic Hero, Layla Flashblack, and Lynnderella Shape Shifter.
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8370/8512034428_21f83c2e7b.jpg



gorgeous nails



MsBeautyBee said:


> View attachment 2086257
> View attachment 2086258



so beautiful


----------



## kristin.xo

sweetlilwolf said:


> Those look pretty cool!





MsBeautyBee said:


> Ooh I luv that color! Lovely.





pinkprincess777 said:


> Very cool love the color combo!





pandora_5 said:


> gorgeous nails



Thank you all! 



Smellyfeet said:


> My sweet nails  happy with how they turned out!



So cute!  They look yummy.



sfunlimit said:


> *kristin.xo * very very nice work. i like.
> 
> girl's - you are nail masters?
> 
> my wife two years studying for a master nail. We are very interested in how you do your nails, which technique is escalating. Because even in the design of our completely different. Look at your work and gain new fresh ideas.
> can you ask?



Thank you!  I'm not sure about everyone else, but I am self taught and did not go to school for nails.  You should take a look on Instagram for trends and inspiration, or maybe some of the popular nail polish blogs, like chalkboardnails.com and thepolishaholic.com.  I would say 2013 so far is all about textured nails if you look at what many popular brands have been releasing lately.  I'm not sure if there are any particular designs or techniques that are huge trends right now, though I have been seeing a lot of skulls, studs, and crosses.


----------



## Colorfulevidenc

kristin.xo said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  They look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm not sure about everyone else, but I am self taught and did not go to school for nails.  You should take a look on Instagram for trends and inspiration, or maybe some of the popular nail polish blogs, like chalkboardnails.com and thepolishaholic.com.  I would say 2013 so far is all about textured nails if you look at what many popular brands have been releasing lately.  I'm not sure if there are any particular designs or techniques that are huge trends right now, though I have been seeing a lot of skulls, studs, and crosses.


Great advise, thank you !


----------



## Fluttershy

NanaSue said:


> Very cute, my hubby would love it if I wore this!



Thanks!  My fiance loved it lol.


----------



## sfunlimit

kristin.xo said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  They look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm not sure about everyone else, but I am self taught and did not go to school for nails.  You should take a look on Instagram for trends and inspiration, or maybe some of the popular nail polish blogs, like chalkboardnails.com and thepolishaholic.com.  I would say 2013 so far is all about textured nails if you look at what many popular brands have been releasing lately.  I'm not sure if there are any particular designs or techniques that are huge trends right now, though I have been seeing a lot of skulls, studs, and crosses.





Thank's. Did you have any schools by nails? Or may be you have courses in your sity(country)?


----------



## sfunlimit

and hi all =) 

My name is Evgeniya. I am from Korolev, Russia. I&#8217;am 27 years old. I am nail artist, manicurist. 
I have a bad English. :shame:

Somebody, please, share your experience of work as a nail master:
1  Do you have hourly rate or people pay for the work done?
2 The criteria for those wishing to get a job in this profession? ( &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1080; &#1082; &#1090;&#1077;&#1084; &#1082;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1091; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1092;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080 &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; (what criteria you have for the employees of this profession)
3 We say nail master - how  is this profession called in your place?
4 What is the demand for building up nails?
5 How long does it take to build up? show your work if you can.
6 What do people build up more acrylic or gel?
I will welcome the opportunity to talk to artists and visitors of nail studios.


----------



## pinkprincess777

sfunlimit said:


> and hi all =)
> 
> My name is Evgeniya. I am from Korolev, Russia. I&rsquo;am 27 years old. I am nail artist, manicurist.
> I have a bad English. :shame:
> 
> Somebody, please, share your experience of work as a nail master:
> 1  Do you have hourly rate or people pay for the work done?
> 2 The criteria for those wishing to get a job in this profession? ( &#1082;&#1072;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1080; &#1082; &#1090;&#1077;&#1084; &#1082;&#1090;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1091; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1092;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#1080 &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; (what criteria you have for the employees of this profession)
> 3 We say nail master - how  is this profession called in your place?
> 4 What is the demand for building up nails?
> 5 How long does it take to build up? show your work if you can.
> 6 What do people build up more acrylic or gel?
> I will welcome the opportunity to talk to artists and visitors of nail studios.



Your English is good, most of us are just doing our own nails. Professional is called nail technician. You might try salon geek.com forums they are a professional board sometimes they are not very friendly though. But they would have a more information about prices and what product they are selling the most.


----------



## Baybcakes

MsBeautyBee said:


> Heres what im currently wearing:
> 
> Gelish princess tiara. Nice lavender color.. Photo taken right after painting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083871
> 
> 
> 
> This is gelish princess tiara the day after I painted it. Already turning lavender-grey.  This color fades to a unique lavender-grey color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083873
> 
> View attachment 2083877
> 
> 
> BM-201 plate used



MsBeautyBee, did you scrub silver glitter on your accent nail or is it a sog? Im looking for a silver glitter just like this without having to scrub glitter in or mix it myself


----------



## MsBeautyBee

Baybcakes said:


> MsBeautyBee, did you scrub silver glitter on your accent nail or is it a sog? Im looking for a silver glitter just like this without having to scrub glitter in or mix it myself



It's martha Stewart glitter in sterling scrubbed in


----------



## kristin.xo

sfunlimit said:


> Thank's. Did you have any schools by nails? Or may be you have courses in your sity(country)?



There are many schools and courses in my city and all over Canada, but I did not take any courses so I can't give you further information, sorry!


My galaxy nails


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristin.xo said:


> There are many schools and courses in my city and all over Canada, but I did not take any courses so I can't give you further information, sorry!
> 
> My galaxy nails



So beautiful!!


----------



## Baybcakes

kristin.xo said:


> There are many schools and courses in my city and all over Canada, but I did not take any courses so I can't give you further information, sorry!
> 
> My galaxy nails



Your galaxy nails are gorgeous!


----------



## penelope tree

kristin.xo said:


> There are many schools and courses in my city and all over Canada, but I did not take any courses so I can't give you further information, sorry!
> 
> 
> My galaxy nails



That's amazing. Very creative. How many polishes did you use?


----------



## pandora_5

kristin.xo said:


> There are many schools and courses in my city and all over Canada, but I did not take any courses so I can't give you further information, sorry!
> 
> 
> My galaxy nails
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8506/8520541752_2b97243a6c.jpg



so beautiful. love your nails


----------



## kuranes

kristin.xo said:


> My galaxy nails



Love these!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Question for those that use foils with gel or just regular foils how do you get it to stick? I tried over Gelish and IBD with no luck so mixed my best glue ever with water painted over my color coat, when glue dried did the foil, which stuck well in some spots but the glue peeled up with the foil in other spots any suggestions?


----------



## pinkprincess777

Meant to add pic


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Did you try to do like a clear or color Gelish manicure then try to foil on the TIO layer? i dont knw just an idea? thats what i was going to plan to do so i could change it up if i wanted to.


----------



## Bling It

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> Question for those that use foils with gel or just regular foils how do you get it to stick? I tried over Gelish and IBD with no luck so mixed my best glue ever with water painted over my color coat, when glue dried did the foil, which stuck well in some spots but the glue peeled up with the foil in other spots any suggestions?



Did you add the foil before you removed the sticky layer on your TIO? I would have thought the foil would stick nicely to the sticky layer.


----------



## pinkprincess777

sweetlilwolf said:


> Did you try to do like a clear or color Gelish manicure then try to foil on the TIO layer? i dont knw just an idea? thats what i was going to plan to do so i could change it up if i wanted to.





Bling It said:


> Did you add the foil before you removed the sticky layer on your TIO? I would have thought the foil would stick nicely to the sticky layer.



I did color coats tried to stick it to the sticky layer but it didn't stick at all so then I removed the sticky layer and painted on the best glue ever mixture. I know BeesKnees had success with sticking foil to sticky layer but I didn't have any success at all!


----------



## Bling It

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> I did color coats tried to stick it to the sticky layer but it didn't stick at all so then I removed the sticky layer and painted on the best glue ever mixture. I know BeesKnees had success with sticking foil to sticky layer but I didn't have any success at all!



Hmm, I haven't used foils yet, but have read up on them. Do you think it'd work if you did your full SOG mani as usual (inc removing the sticky layer from your TIO), then add a RNP base coat on top, then add the foil while the base coat is tacky. After the foils, add a top coat. (Either RNP or TIO).


----------



## pinkprincess777

Bling It said:


> Hmm, I haven't used foils yet, but have read up on them. Do you think it'd work if you did your full SOG mani as usual (inc removing the sticky layer from your TIO), then add a RNP base coat on top, then add the foil while the base coat is tacky. After the foils, add a top coat. (Either RNP or TIO).



I think base coat would be to moist, it has to have something to stick too and pull it from the plastic sheet it adheres too. I think it would work better maybe on a complete finished mani vs just putting over color though will try that next time


----------



## Bling It

pinkprincess777 said:
			
		

> I think base coat would be to moist, it has to have something to stick too and pull it from the plastic sheet it adheres too. I think it would work better maybe on a complete finished mani vs just putting over color though will try that next time



Good luck, I hope it works! Be sure to keep us informed.


----------



## kristin.xo

pinkprincess777 said:


> So beautiful!!





Baybcakes said:


> Your galaxy nails are gorgeous!





pandora_5 said:


> so beautiful. love your nails





kuranes said:


> Love these!



Thank you!! 



penelope tree said:


> That's amazing. Very creative. How many polishes did you use?



Thank you!  I used 5 polishes (2 for the base, 3 sponged on), and Out the Door Northern Lights top coat.


----------



## penelope tree

kristin.xo said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I used 5 polishes (2 for the base, 3 sponged on), and Out the Door Northern Lights top coat.



It's so cool! I like painting and drawing, so I can appreciate the thought that has gone into it, but I never do nail art... so I'm pretty much in awe of anything like this!


----------



## sfunlimit

pinkprincess777 said:


> Your English is good, most of us are just doing our own nails. Professional is called nail technician. You might try salon geek.com forums they are a professional board sometimes they are not very friendly though. But they would have a more information about prices and what product they are selling the most.



thank!


----------



## sfunlimit

kristin.xo said:


> My galaxy nails



super!


----------



## firefly22

Smellyfeet said:


> My sweet nails  happy with how they turned out!



I like the little waffle! What color did you use for the base?


----------



## pinkprincess777

Bling It said:


> Good luck, I hope it works! Be sure to keep us informed.



My foils already peeled off of 2 fingers and wore off about 1/3 of the rest of the nails lol so going to have to redo them a different way lol


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pinkprincess777 said:


> My foils already peeled off of 2 fingers and wore off about 1/3 of the rest of the nails lol so going to have to redo them a different way lol


I would def do the full manicure whipe off the TIO layer then put the glue on that layer then a RNP top coat on the foils... that would be my suggestions... 

could try this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHznCGtzuRg


----------



## pinkprincess777

sweetlilwolf said:


> I would def do the full manicure whipe off the TIO layer then put the glue on that layer then a RNP top coat on the foils... that would be my suggestions...
> 
> could try this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHznCGtzuRg




Thanks! That's one of videos I watched before I attempted mine I'm thinking maybe I didnt let the glue dry long enough before foiling. I just redid and did a Saran wrap mani but until the app gets fixed I can't attach a pic


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pinkprincess777 said:


> Thanks! That's one of videos I watched before I attempted mine I'm thinking maybe I didnt let the glue dry long enough before foiling. I just redid and did a Saran wrap mani but until the app gets fixed I can't attach a pic


aww i would love to see it


----------



## pinkprincess777

My saran wrap nails with Gelish Artic Freeze base, IBD Rocco, IBD Hot Springs, and Gelish Take Action as the top colors 






Apologize for all the dry cuticles!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pinkprincess777 said:


> My saran wrap nails with Gelish Artic Freeze base, IBD Rocco, IBD Hot Springs, and Gelish Take Action as the top colors
> View attachment 2095746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2095747
> 
> 
> Apologize for all the dry cuticles!


So how do you do that?


----------



## pinkprincess777

sweetlilwolf said:


> So how do you do that?



Over the cured Arctic freeze I put random dots of the other 3 colors then took a sandwich baggie or a piece of saran wrap on top of the nail over the whole nail and then pulled it ofd lifting straight up then cured. If there were areas that didn't have a lot of color, I placed added drops of polish then placed the saran wrap on top pulled it up and then cured a second time. Missjenfabulous has a video on YouTube showing it too


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pinkprincess777 said:


> Over the cured Arctic freeze I put random dots of the other 3 colors then took a sandwich baggie or a piece of saran wrap on top of the nail over the whole nail and then pulled it ofd lifting straight up then cured. If there were areas that didn't have a lot of color, I placed added drops of polish then placed the saran wrap on top pulled it up and then cured a second time. Missjenfabulous has a video on YouTube showing it too


Oh neat it looks awesome


----------



## pinkprincess777

sweetlilwolf said:


> Oh neat it looks awesome



Thanks!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

My new mani
Sweet Morning Dew with glitter
Hopefully itll last awhile!


----------



## pandora_5

*pinkprincess, sweetlilwolf* - beautiful


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Pandora yours are always go beautiful! I wish my nails were alittle longer


----------



## pinkprincess777

Thank you Pandora!  Yours are gorgeous as always!


----------



## pandora_5

Thanks


----------



## skiwhizzgirl

Pandora those are gorgeous! So jealous


----------



## pandora_5

Thank you


----------



## stormdancer

Pandora:

Where do you get your Essence Ultra Strong Nail Hardener???  I am in the US and can't seem to find it in the states.  Is there a place on line that will ship to US that you are aware of?  I love your nails and would like to grow my to that length.

Thanks,

Stormdancer


----------



## Baybcakes

Just did these with sogs and glitter. very happy with this mani


----------



## pandora_5

Baybcakes said:


> Just did these with sogs and glitter. very happy with this mani  [http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums...Uploads/PicsArt_1362939551655_zps88eacd0f.jpg



beutiful





stormdancer said:


> Pandora:
> 
> Where do you get your Essence Ultra Strong Nail Hardener???  I am in the US and can't seem to find it in the states.  Is there a place on line that will ship to US that you are aware of?  I love your nails and would like to grow my to that length.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stormdancer



I'm from croatia, and we have it here. I really don't know beacuse I never was shopping on internet 
thanks


----------



## pinkprincess777

Baybcakes said:


> Just did these with sogs and glitter. very happy with this mani


Super cute! Love the color!


sweetlilwolf said:


> I would def do the full manicure whipe off the TIO layer then put the glue on that layer then a RNP top coat on the foils... that would be my suggestions...
> 
> could try this video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHznCGtzuRg





Bling It said:


> Good luck, I hope it works! Be sure to keep us informed.



I tried the foil again on top of a finished mani, let the glue dry 10 min before applying foil and it applied better but its been 2 hours and I already have major tip wear  and that's with 2 coats top coat. I just think foils and I don't mix lol


----------



## TartanHearts

SensatioNail 'Espresso Bean' stamped with Revlon "Golden" and BM225.


----------



## Bling It

pinkprincess777 said:


> Super cute! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the foil again on top of a finished mani, let the glue dry 10 min before applying foil and it applied better but its been 2 hours and I already have major tip wear  and that's with 2 coats top coat. I just think foils and I don't mix lol



What a shame, foils are awesome. I hope you try again at some stage, with success!


----------



## laureenthemean

Orange, teal, and white abstract leopard print





Tried to paint some koi.


----------



## Baybcakes

pandora_5 said:


> beutiful


Thank you



pinkprincess777 said:


> Super cute! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the foil again on top of a finished mani, let the glue dry 10 min before applying foil and it applied better but its been 2 hours and I already have major tip wear  and that's with 2 coats top coat. I just think foils and I don't mix lol


Thanks, the color is Juicy from the kiss gel colors brand. 
Did you put gel top coat or regular top coat? I have foils also but u have never used it with sogs. I would get about 5 days with regular Polish and seche vite, looked perfect except for the tiny cracks from the top coat over the foil.
I will try the foils next mani, maybe we can come up w something that works



TartanHearts said:


> SensatioNail 'Espresso Bean' stamped with Revlon "Golden" and BM225.


Gorgeous. looks so elegant



laureenthemean said:


> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/482404_10102103404267806_832278897_n.jpg
> Orange, teal, and white abstract leopard print
> 
> sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/21637_10102079652995546_1455345145_n.jpg
> Tried to paint some koi.



I love orange and teal together


----------



## yellowbee

peek-a-boo


----------



## sweetlilwolf

yellowbee said:


> peek-a-boo


So cute!


----------



## Baybcakes

yellowbee said:


> peek-a-boo



This mani made me giggle..super cute!


----------



## pandora_5

laureenthemean said:


> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/482404_10102103404267806_832278897_n.jpg
> Orange, teal, and white abstract leopard print



This is beautiful



yellowbee said:


> peek-a-boo



So funny


----------



## Bling It

yellowbee said:


> peek-a-boo



Very cute


----------



## pandora_5

My cows


----------



## Bling It

pandora_5 said:


> My cows



OMG, I LOVE cows! Awesome as always Pandora


----------



## sweetlilwolf

pandora_5 said:


> My cows


lol too funny!  love it


----------



## pandora_5

Bling It said:


> OMG, I LOVE cows! Awesome as always Pandora





sweetlilwolf said:


> lol too funny!  love it



thanks girls


----------



## danilouwho

Flowers!  Done with OPI - You're Such a Budapest as a base and acrylic paint for the flowers


----------



## pinkprincess777

danilouwho said:


> Flowers! Done with OPI - You're Such a Budapest as a base and acrylic paint for the flowers


 Very cool idea, very pretty!


TartanHearts said:


> SensatioNail 'Espresso Bean' stamped with Revlon "Golden" and BM225.


 Great stamping!


Baybcakes said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thanks, the color is Juicy from the kiss gel colors brand.
> Did you put gel top coat or regular top coat? I have foils also but u have never used it with sogs. I would get about 5 days with regular Polish and seche vite, looked perfect except for the tiny cracks from the top coat over the foil.
> I will try the foils next mani, maybe we can come up w something that works


 
I used SOG top coat and after about 30 min you could feel the sticky of the glue breaking through although prior to placing the top coat it was completely smooth. and then just slowly receded back from the tip and peeling up from cuticle in glue chunks. Maybe I will try RNP top coat, I wonder if the foils are reacting to the SOG top coat. 


yellowbee said:


> peek-a-boo


 


pandora_5 said:


> My cows


 Both of these are super cute!


----------



## pandora_5

danilouwho said:


> Flowers!  Done with OPI - You're Such a Budapest as a base and acrylic paint for the flowers
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/ead1616eeaa90f96d817df6c364084f4/tumblr_mjim7mOoEZ1qa2lqmo1_500.jpg



beautiful



pinkprincess777 said:


> Both of these are super cute!



thanks


----------



## Bling It

danilouwho said:


> Flowers!  Done with OPI - You're Such a Budapest as a base and acrylic paint for the flowers



Absolutely love it. Gorgeous colour combination too  Looks great.


----------



## Baybcakes

danilouwho said:


> Flowers!  Done with OPI - You're Such a Budapest as a base and acrylic paint for the flowers


These are beautiful..looks fun also!




pinkprincess777 said:


> Very cool idea, very pretty!
> 
> Great stamping!
> 
> 
> I used SOG top coat and after about 30 min you could feel the sticky of the glue breaking through although prior to placing the top coat it was completely smooth. and then just slowly receded back from the tip and peeling up from cuticle in glue chunks. Maybe I will try RNP top coat, I wonder if the foils are reacting to the SOG top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are super cute!



Yeah i think the SOG top coat may not be curing properly over the foils because of the glue maybe. Do a sog mani then just add the foil after you cleanse the top coat. and use RNP top coat to seal the foils. Maybe that will work better


----------



## NightAtTheOpera

So I love Doctor Who


----------



## discoAMOUR

danilouwho said:


> Flowers!  Done with OPI - You're Such a Budapest as a base and acrylic paint for the flowers



TOO Friggin Cuuuuuute!!!


----------



## Joleenx3

My current nails, done last night 
let me know what you ladies think!


----------



## Joleenx3

laureenthemean said:


> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/482404_10102103404267806_832278897_n.jpg
> Orange, teal, and white abstract leopard print
> 
> sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/21637_10102079652995546_1455345145_n.jpg
> Tried to paint some koi.


the koi nails are so cute! i love the idea!


----------



## pandora_5

Joleenx3 said:


> My current nails, done last night
> let me know what you ladies think!




This is beautiful


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## TexaninPA

pandora_5 said:


>



I really like the way this looks - such bright accent nails!


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you for the compliments! 

A couple Valentine's Day themed manis:










And one of my favorites:


----------



## betsyrocker

I do a lot of nail art. Check out my tumblr http://betzie.tumblr.com/ or follow me on instagram @betzie_


----------



## sweetlilwolf

For those of you that ordered from Dollarnailart.com How long did it take for them to ship/ for you to get your order? 

I ordered last week sometime it still doesnt say it was shipped... I emailed and no answer.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Gelish He Loves Me He Loves Me Not with my dupe version of izzy wizzy on top (color shifts from blue to purple) and stamping on ring finger. This is the first french mani I have done that actually turned out with decent smile lines


----------



## Megs

You all are so talented!!! I try to have fun with my nails too, so I am going to start posting in here as well


----------



## joy&lv

OPI vant to bite my neck, OPI Jade is the new black, Zoya Kara


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Gelish He Loves Me He Loves Me Not with my dupe version of izzy wizzy on top (color shifts from blue to purple) and stamping on ring finger. This is the first french mani I have done that actually turned out with decent smile lines
> View attachment 2109902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2109903



beautiful french



joy&lv said:


> OPI vant to bite my neck, OPI Jade is the new black, Zoya Kara



this is so prefect


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful french
> 
> 
> 
> this is so prefect



Thanks  love your gradient!


----------



## drielle

pandora_5 said:


>


Love the gradient! May I ask what polish is in your profile picture also? It's so blinding and perfect, I adore it


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Thanks  love your gradient!



thanks



drielle said:


> Love the gradient! May I ask what polish is in your profile picture also? It's so blinding and perfect, I adore it



thanks. it's this one 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-nePVqat-tsk/UTXmXG8gWnI/AAAAAAAAELY/8IHkVfhBVWo/s1600/SAM_3130.JPG


----------



## Ashesela




----------



## Baybcakes

Ashesela said:


>



You are so talented...and patient!! I love the bright colors in the first pic.


----------



## Ashesela

Baybcakes said:


> You are so talented...and patient!! I love the bright colors in the first pic.


Thank you so much!!! :'D


----------



## joy&lv

Ready for Easter!


----------



## JustJoey

Ashesela said:


>



That map is amazing!!!  Did you do that free hand?


----------



## Jeannam2008

Tried a DIY look I found on Pinterest using Essie polishes. (You can check out the tutorial on my blog)


----------



## Sunrize

laureenthemean said:


> Thank you for the compliments!
> 
> A couple Valentine's Day themed manis:
> And one of my favorites:
> sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/65875_10101963721872446_454650905_n.jpg


Laureen, love this design for incorporating two colors! You should try free-hand drawing the hearts on your other two, they're quite easy to do!


pinkprincess777 said:


> Gelish He Loves Me He Loves Me Not with my dupe version of izzy wizzy on top (color shifts from blue to purple) and stamping on ring finger. This is the first french mani I have done that actually turned out with decent smile lines
> View attachment 2109902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2109903


Prinnee, I really like this alot!


pandora_5 said:


>


Beautiful as always, Pandora!


Ashesela said:


>


Great job with Konads; the map is astounding!


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## pinkprincess777

Sunrize said:


> Laureen, love this design for incorporating two colors! You should try free-hand drawing the hearts on your other two, they're quite easy to do!
> 
> Prinnee, I really like this alot!
> 
> Beautiful as always, Pandora!
> 
> Great job with Konads; the map is astounding!


Thanks !


joy&lv said:


> Ready for Easter!



This is cute!

Ashelea love all your designs! Did you freehand them all?


----------



## TartanHearts

My St. Patrick's Day nails using lots of polish including CG 'Running in Circles' and Ninja Polish 'Shamrock Floam' on the accent nail.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Less Talk (2011) with Tumberline Voliet and some stamping for easter  Not sure what to do on index finger yet...


----------



## Ashesela

JustJoey said:


> That map is amazing!!!  Did you do that free hand?



Thank you so much!!! :'D Yes I did 



Sunrize said:


> Laureen, love this design for incorporating two colors! You should try free-hand drawing the hearts on your other two, they're quite easy to do!
> 
> Prinnee, I really like this alot!
> 
> Beautiful as always, Pandora!
> 
> Great job with Konads; the map is astounding!



Thank you so much but they are all freehand : )



pinkprincess777 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 
> This is cute!
> 
> Ashelea love all your designs! Did you freehand them all?



Yes I did : D


----------



## Fluttershy

My first time attempting letters, and my first awareness mani in celebration of the Make Mine Chocolate! campaign!  *Remember, choose chocolate or plush toy rabbits for children at Easter time, NEVER live rabbits.*  For more info, ways to spread awareness, and ways to donate to rabbit rescue organizations, please visit the url in the watermark!  (I don't think I'm allowed to post the link lol)


----------



## Bling It

Fluttershy said:


> My first time attempting letters, and my first awareness mani in celebration of the Make Mine Chocolate! campaign!  *Remember, choose chocolate or plush toy rabbits for children at Easter time, NEVER live rabbits.*  For more info, ways to spread awareness, and ways to donate to rabbit rescue organizations, please visit the url in the watermark!  (I don't think I'm allowed to post the link lol)



That looks good enough to eat! Very nice mani. A very important message to go along with it too.


----------



## pinkprincess777

TartanHearts said:


> My St. Patrick's Day nails using lots of polish including CG 'Running in Circles' and Ninja Polish 'Shamrock Floam' on the accent nail.


Nice cheetah spots!


Fluttershy said:


> My first time attempting letters, and my first awareness mani in celebration of the Make Mine Chocolate! campaign!  *Remember, choose chocolate or plush toy rabbits for children at Easter time, NEVER live rabbits.*  For more info, ways to spread awareness, and ways to donate to rabbit rescue organizations, please visit the url in the watermark!  (I don't think I'm allowed to post the link lol)



Super cute and yummy!!!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Fluttershy said:


> My first time attempting letters, and my first awareness mani in celebration of the Make Mine Chocolate! campaign!  *Remember, choose chocolate or plush toy rabbits for children at Easter time, NEVER live rabbits.*  For more info, ways to spread awareness, and ways to donate to rabbit rescue organizations, please visit the url in the watermark!  (I don't think I'm allowed to post the link lol)


oh i love it and awesome message! wish more people would do this... just like no puppies for christmas presents!


----------



## Ashesela

Chanel Resort 2013 Inspired Mani:


----------



## blackice87

Ashesela said:


> Chanel Resort 2013 Inspired Mani:



Oh wow that is amazing! =]


----------



## CobaltBlu

Fluttershy said:


> My first time attempting letters, and my first awareness mani in celebration of the Make Mine Chocolate! campaign!  *Remember, choose chocolate or plush toy rabbits for children at Easter time, NEVER live rabbits.*  For more info, ways to spread awareness, and ways to donate to rabbit rescue organizations, please visit the url in the watermark!  (I don't think I'm allowed to post the link lol)



This is really great. I love it.


----------



## pandora_5

TartanHearts said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8104/8572995501_41199ba3be.jpg
> My St. Patrick's Day nails using lots of polish including CG 'Running in Circles' and Ninja Polish 'Shamrock Floam' on the accent nail.



nice green



sweetlilwolf said:


> Less Talk (2011) with Tumberline Voliet and some stamping for easter  Not sure what to do on index finger yet...



so sweet



Fluttershy said:


> My first time attempting letters, and my first awareness mani in celebration of the Make Mine Chocolate! campaign!  *Remember, choose chocolate or plush toy rabbits for children at Easter time, NEVER live rabbits.*  For more info, ways to spread awareness, and ways to donate to rabbit rescue organizations, please visit the url in the watermark!  (I don't think I'm allowed to post the link lol)
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eoqxY5w.png



mmm yummy 



Ashesela said:


> Chanel Resort 2013 Inspired Mani:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vAMewVRnnb0/UVOmFdfSQJI/AAAAAAAAJdk/eod6tiQHTAI/s1600/DSCF9090.JPG



gorgeous nails


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Baybcakes

Love it!!


----------



## Lyn2005

Okay, I didn't draw it on myself, but I do love them  Sally Hansen Salon Effects Strips in Laced Up


----------



## pandora_5

Baybcakes said:


> Love it!!



thanks



Lyn2005 said:


> http://i1324.photobucket.com/albums/u616/vancouverinheels/Nails/b866ead1e5a49408e05618109308e365_zpsfe5592fe.jpg



nice


----------



## Lyn2005

pandora_5 said:


> nice



Thank you, love the neon nails in your avatar too!


----------



## Fluttershy

Bling It said:


> That looks good enough to eat! Very nice mani. A very important message to go along with it too.





pinkprincess777 said:


> Super cute and yummy!!!





sweetlilwolf said:


> oh i love it and awesome message! wish more people would do this... just like no puppies for christmas presents!





CobaltBlu said:


> This is really great. I love it.





pandora_5 said:


> mmm yummy



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Water marble with color club halo hues over black. Ring finger is from Soak off gels couldn't get rhinestones off so it stayed


----------



## Hurrem1001

pandora_5 said:


>


 
Beautiful


----------



## SusyH

pinkprincess777 said:


> Water marble with color club halo hues over black. Ring finger is from Soak off gels couldn't get rhinestones off so it stayed


So pretty! Love the holo water marble!!


----------



## NightAtTheOpera

I'm not one for typical Easter manicures 

_"Always look on the bright side of life" *whistles* _


----------



## pinkprincess777

SusyH said:


> So pretty! Love the holo water marble!!



Thanks 







NightAtTheOpera said:


> I'm not one for typical Easter manicures
> 
> _"Always look on the bright side of life" *whistles* _



So awesome! Love it! Great artistry


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Water marble with color club halo hues over black. Ring finger is from Soak off gels couldn't get rhinestones off so it stayed



beautiful



coachlover1000 said:


> Beautiful



thanks



NightAtTheOpera said:


> I'm not one for typical Easter manicures
> 
> _"Always look on the bright side of life" *whistles* _
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-tHAMCqm2Kyk/UVb_AhgoKrI/AAAAAAAADfY/1VCoTGJWi5w/s1600/Picture+2.png



gorgeous


----------



## black_reno

My nails for the day. Excuse the dry cuticles!


----------



## Sunrize

NightAtTheOpera said:


> I'm not one for typical Easter manicures
> 
> _"Always look on the bright side of life" *whistles* _


Ha !  Too funny


----------



## pinkprincess777

black_reno said:


> View attachment 2123522
> 
> My nails for the day. Excuse the dry cuticles!



Cute! Love your marbled nails !


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Bling It

pandora_5 said:


>



Love this Pandora! Your work is always stunning


----------



## rmcandlelight

never mine, picture doesn't show...how do I upload pics?


----------



## Bling It

rmcandlelight said:


> never mine, picture doesn't show...how do I upload pics?



If you're using the app, click reply, then there should be 3 icons down the bottom right corner. Click the middle one and that will let you upload a pic.


----------



## rmcandlelight

Bling It said:


> If you're using the app, click reply, then there should be 3 icons down the bottom right corner. Click the middle one and that will let you upload a pic.


I tried it, it ask for the url of my image.  I tried using my pics from Picassa but it didn't work.  Is it okay to use my blog url?


----------



## Bling It

rmcandlelight said:


> I tried it, it ask for the url of my image.  I tried using my pics from Picassa but it didn't work.  Is it okay to use my blog url?



I'm not sure about that one, but I would think it'd work. I just click 'choose existing' and select the pic from my photos on my iPad. Maybe upload the pic you want to use to your photos on your phone or iPad (I don't know what you're using) first?.


----------



## pandora_5

Bling It said:


> Love this Pandora! Your work is always stunning



Thanks


----------



## rmcandlelight

Flower dots


----------



## pandora_5

so beautiful. I love it


----------



## Bling It

rmcandlelight said:


> Flower dots



Simply stunning.........I'm speechless :O


----------



## Sunrize

rmcandlelight said:


> Flower dots


Love the colors used; this is a simple art pattern that could be used for most nail lengths.. . Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## rmcandlelight

pandora_5 said:


> so beautiful. I love it


Thank you dear


----------



## rmcandlelight

Bling It said:


> Simply stunning.........I'm speechless :O



Thanks hun


----------



## rmcandlelight

Sunrize said:


> Love the colors used; this is a simple art pattern that could be used for most nail lengths.. . Thanks so much for sharing!




Thanks Sunrize and it can be done with so many color combos.


----------



## rmcandlelight

Ashesela said:


> Chanel Resort 2013 Inspired Mani:
> 
> Oh wow! I love it


----------



## pinkprincess777

rmcandlelight said:


> Flower dots



Cute flowers


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Ashesela

rmcandlelight said:


> Ashesela said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Resort 2013 Inspired Mani:
> 
> Oh wow! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! : D
Click to expand...


----------



## rmcandlelight




----------



## rmcandlelight

Three colors from Nicole By OPI


----------



## pandora_5

so beautiful


----------



## rmcandlelight

pandora_5 said:


> so beautiful


Thank you so much!


----------



## JustJoey

I make a 50's "Audrey Hepburn" dress and did my nails to go with it.  (The dress is the background to the pic)...


SensatioNail "Babydoll Pink" with TruGel "Marshmellow".  The art is done with acrylic paint.


----------



## luvpolishes

Wow ladies you all have such talent! I wish I could do nail art like this!


----------



## pandora_5

JustJoey said:


> I make a 50's "Audrey Hepburn" dress and did my nails to go with it.  (The dress is the background to the pic)...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=10857&pictureid=102391[/



it's cute


----------



## JustJoey

pandora_5 said:


> it's cute



Thanks!

I never truly appreciated how amazing BOTH of your hands look until I tried painting my right hand.  (My left hand is only really good for like holding a coffee mug...maybe not even that )


----------



## pandora_5

thanks. well I practice a lot and now I can do left and right hand the same. just have to practice


----------



## qtcoco

On my nails... blue rebel on blue boy


----------



## JustJoey

qtcoco said:


> View attachment 2146725
> 
> 
> On my nails... blue rebel on blue boy



I really like that...simple and classy!  Are all your nails plaid or do some just have horizontal stripes?


----------



## qtcoco

JustJoey said:


> I really like that...simple and classy!  Are all your nails plaid or do some just have horizontal stripes?




Thanks, they weren't all plaids, coz I got tired and impatient with the stripping tapes, especially when I came to my right hand  so I did alternates for less effort


----------



## JustJoey

qtcoco said:


> Thanks, they weren't all plaids, coz I got tired and impatient with the stripping tapes, especially when I came to my right hand  so I did alternates for less effort



I realy like it with the plaid just on some nails.  Makes it a subtle accent.


----------



## rmcandlelight

I call it a gilded painting






















Thanks for looking!


----------



## pinkprincess777

First time using acrylic paint with gel Polish works amazing! So much easier to use!


----------



## pinkprincess777

rmcandlelight said:


> I call it a gilded painting
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Very cool technique!


----------



## Regee

rmcandlelight said:


> I call it a gilded painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


WOW that's Beautiful! !  




pinkprincess777 said:


> First time using acrylic paint with gel Polish works amazing! So much easier to use!



Great job!  Very nice Would you mind giving me a step by step how to?

Here's my current nail art...


----------



## pinkprincess777

Regee said:


> Great job!  Very nice Would you mind giving me a step by step how to?


I just used a dotting tool to make 5 dots in a circle then used my smallest dotting tool (like a toothpick end) and pulled the middle of each dot to the center of all the dots and covered the center up with glitter I think it would have been even easier if I thinned the acrylic paint with water. Your nails look great too!


----------



## pandora_5

rmcandlelight said:


> I call it a gilded painting
> 
> http://i36.tinypic.com/33xk7th.jpg



this is gorgeous



pinkprincess777 said:


> First time using acrylic paint with gel Polish works amazing! So much easier to use!



beautiful





Regee said:


> Here's my current nail art...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156051



nice


----------



## Mrstkeller

pinkprincess777 said:


> First time using acrylic paint with gel Polish works amazing! So much easier to use!



I love this too!  I think it almost looks like pressed flowers.  Of course, that color turq polish is my absolute favorite!


----------



## rmcandlelight

pinkprincess777 said:


> Very cool technique!


Thank you!


----------



## rmcandlelight

Regee said:


> WOW that's Beautiful! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  Very nice Would you mind giving me a step by step how to?
> 
> Here's my current nail art...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156051


So pretty!  Love the color combo.


----------



## rmcandlelight

pinkprincess777 said:


> First time using acrylic paint with gel Polish works amazing! So much easier to use!


So elegant.


----------



## pinkprincess777

rmcandlelight said:


> So elegant.











Mrstkeller said:


> I love this too!  I think it almost looks like pressed flowers.  Of course, that color turq polish is my absolute favorite!











pandora_5 said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice



Thanks ladies  it does look like pressed flowers never noticed that! Lol


----------



## Tinkabel70

for Pokemon lovers!

www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.321978664583006.76539.317999844980888&type=3


----------



## Cessna21

hey ladies check out this amazing nail art sheets easy to apply and peel off, and there are tons of design to choose from. http://www.laureng.jamberry.net/


----------



## JustJoey

FingerPaints "It's a Master-Pink" gradient stamped with Maybelline Color Show "Bold Gold" using Shany XXL plate "A".  The stamping is very subtle but added incredible dimension to the glitter underneath.


----------



## Regee

pinkprincess777 said:


> I just used a dotting tool to make 5 dots in a circle then used my smallest dotting tool (like a toothpick end) and pulled the middle of each dot to the center of all the dots and covered the center up with glitter I think it would have been even easier if I thinned the acrylic paint with water. Your nails look great too!



Ok Thanks!  I almost thought you stamped it.  I've done something similar a while ago just not with acrylic paint. 
Also Thanks for the compliment  Your nails are ALWAYS pretty!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## SusyH

JustJoey said:


> FingerPaints "It's a Master-Pink" gradient stamped with Maybelline Color Show "Bold Gold" using Shany XXL plate "A".  The stamping is very subtle but added incredible dimension to the glitter underneath.



I love the subtle stamping, it's very pretty!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Regee said:


> Ok Thanks!  I almost thought you stamped it.  I've done something similar a while ago just not with acrylic paint.
> Also Thanks for the compliment  Your nails are ALWAYS pretty!



Thank you 







JustJoey said:


> FingerPaints "It's a Master-Pink" gradient stamped with Maybelline Color Show "Bold Gold" using Shany XXL plate "A".  The stamping is very subtle but added incredible dimension to the glitter underneath.


Great color combo the stamping looks great!








pandora_5 said:


>


Looks elegant!


----------



## JustJoey

SusyH said:


> I love the subtle stamping, it's very pretty!


Thanks!



pinkprincess777 said:


> Great color combo the stamping looks great!


Thanks!  I really liked your green with flowers, too.  I have a jade green I wasn't sure what to do with (green not being my best color).  Seeing your mani's given me an idea.


----------



## kristin.xo

JustJoey said:


> FingerPaints "It's a Master-Pink" gradient stamped with Maybelline Color Show "Bold Gold" using Shany XXL plate "A".  The stamping is very subtle but added incredible dimension to the glitter underneath.





pandora_5 said:


>



I love these!  Beautiful work!


----------



## kristin.xo

I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!


----------



## Bling It

kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a couple of my recent ones!



Wow! Absolutely beautiful. Love them all.


----------



## kristin.xo

Bling It said:


> Wow! Absolutely beautiful. Love them all.



Thank you!!


----------



## JustJoey

kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!



Very pretty one & all!

I tried to do roses like those...mine looked more blobby than floral.


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!
> g]


Amazing work! I so wish I could do roses!


----------



## pbnj801

kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!



Wow!  Love the purple combo!  Really nice work!


----------



## kristin.xo

JustJoey said:


> Very pretty one & all!
> 
> I tried to do roses like those...mine looked more blobby than floral.





pinkprincess777 said:


> Amazing work! I so wish I could do roses!



Thank you!!  That was my first time doing roses, but I was really happy with them! 



pbnj801 said:


> Wow!  Love the purple combo!  Really nice work!



Thank you!


----------



## pandora_5

kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8134/8696510953_9a0a8cd13d_n.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8119/8697634996_b4f7827743_n.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8696511439_eb2c1e6843_n.jpg



very beautiful



pinkprincess777 said:


> Looks elegant!





kristin.xo said:


> I love these!  Beautiful work!



thanks girls


----------



## joy&lv

Nail art from last month.


----------



## Baybcakes

If only I could paint my nails as perfectly as all you ladies.. kinda hard w three little boys around the house.  I just did these on my short nubby nails  , totally stole the design from pinterest


----------



## pinkprincess777

joy&lv said:


> Nail art from last month.



Your 3rd design is so cool love the way its created too!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Baybcakes said:


> If only I could paint my nails as perfectly as all you ladies.. kinda hard w three little boys around the house.  I just did these on my short nubby nails  , totally stole the design from pinterest



Think it looks great I haven't tried cheetah print yet


----------



## blackice87

kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!



Love the rose manicure! Looks so professional. May I ask how did you do them? Any tips/tricks?


----------



## kristin.xo

blackice87 said:


> Love the rose manicure! Looks so professional. May I ask how did you do them? Any tips/tricks?



Thank you!  I just used a very small paintbrush, and a few different nail polishes; a bright coral, a dark rosy pink, and a white polish.  I actually mixed some white into Essie Come Here to make the medium coral pink colour used for the base of the rose.  I dabbed it on in a random circular shape, then I created most of the shape with a few lines of Come Here.  I accented the rose and the center of the rose with the darker pink, and then added some contrast with the white.  Hope that makes sense, but here is a closer photo:


----------



## Regee

kristin.xo said:


> Thank you!  I just used a very small paintbrush, and a few different nail polishes; a bright coral, a dark rosy pink, and a white polish.  I actually mixed some white into Essie Come Here to make the medium coral pink colour used for the base of the rose.  I dabbed it on in a random circular shape, then I created most of the shape with a few lines of Come Here.  I accented the rose and the center of the rose with the darker pink, and then added some contrast with the white.  Hope that makes sense, but here is a closer photo:



Simply Fab!!


----------



## Regee

joy&lv said:


> Nail art from last month.





Baybcakes said:


> If only I could paint my nails as perfectly as all you ladies.. kinda hard w three little boys around the house.  I just did these on my short nubby nails  , totally stole the design from pinterest





pandora_5 said:


>





kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!


Oh what BEAUTIFUL nails! !


----------



## Fluttershy

Aliens!


----------



## blackice87

kristin.xo said:


> Thank you!  I just used a very small paintbrush, and a few different nail polishes; a bright coral, a dark rosy pink, and a white polish.  I actually mixed some white into Essie Come Here to make the medium coral pink colour used for the base of the rose.  I dabbed it on in a random circular shape, then I created most of the shape with a few lines of Come Here.  I accented the rose and the center of the rose with the darker pink, and then added some contrast with the white.  Hope that makes sense, but here is a closer photo:



Thanks for the tips!
Maybe I'll try this out on paper first before I experiment with my nails :]


----------



## kuranes

Fluttershy said:


> Aliens!



Awesome!


----------



## pandora_5

beautiful nail art girls!!


----------



## Bling It

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful nail art girls!!



So pretty! Wow your nails grow fast. Didn't you only cut them quite short a few weeks ago?


----------



## Gremlin

kristin.xo said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, so I thought I would share a few of my recent ones!



Hey  Would you mind sharing what the top minty/turquoise one is called?


----------



## pandora_5

thank you. yes I cut them before three weeks. and I'll have to cut them again next week


----------



## Bling It

pandora_5 said:


> thank you. yes I cut them before three weeks. and I'll have to cut them again next week



Wow, they grow so fast! You have gorgeous nails.


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## Bling It

pandora_5 said:


> thank you



You're welcome


----------



## kristin.xo

Fluttershy said:


> Aliens!


So cute!



pandora_5 said:


> beautiful nail art girls!!


Beautiful!



Gremlin said:


> Hey  Would you mind sharing what the top minty/turquoise one is called?


I used Essie Where's My Chauffeur? for the turquoise nails.


----------



## PolishPlay

Wow, I could get sucked into this thread for hours. You all are amazing!


----------



## pandora_5

kristin.xo said:


> Beautiful!



thank you


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


>



Looks so pretty! Love how you did the cheetah print


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## MidNiteSun

Bumble bee - my 1st attempt with nail art.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

MidNiteSun said:


> Bumble bee - my 1st attempt with nail art.


Very cute!


----------



## zeitgeist4

Some nail art I did late last year for the holidays

Halloween










Thanksgiving





Christmas


----------



## zeitgeist4

And random ones from this year











Valentine's Day











Easter















Currently on my nails...


----------



## MidNiteSun

sweetlilwolf said:


> Very cute!



Thanks.


----------



## MidNiteSun

zeitgeist4 said:


> And random ones from this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on my nails...




I love the fish design. How did you do that?


----------



## Fluttershy

kristin.xo said:


> So cute!





kuranes said:


> Awesome!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## pinkprincess777

zeitgeist4 said:


> Some nail art I did late last year for the holidays
> ]


All your mani's are awesome!


----------



## pbnj801

Don't know if this counts as nail art? First time trying studs!  Hard to get straight lol


----------



## Baybcakes

pbnj801 said:


> Don't know if this counts as nail art? First time trying studs!  Hard to get straight lol



This looks hot..how did you put your studs on and how long are they lasting?  I had the round studs on my last mani and they only lasted 1or 2days before they started coming off.


----------



## pbnj801

Baybcakes said:


> This looks hot..how did you put your studs on and how long are they lasting?  I had the round studs on my last mani and they only lasted 1or 2days before they started coming off.



I did a full soak off gel mani, then applied the studs with brush on glue. Once dry I applied another coat of the gel topcoat. I'll let u know how long it lasts. I just did them last night. Thanks! !


----------



## Baybcakes

pbnj801 said:


> I did a full soak off gel mani, then applied the studs with brush on glue. Once dry I applied another coat of the gel topcoat. I'll let u know how long it lasts. I just did them last night. Thanks! !



OK thanks...I may try the glue next time.  I do think they may not have lasted on me because I put several of them close together so they probably didn't get sealed in very well with the topcoat over them. The nails that only had one stud lasted until I took them off


----------



## pinkprincess777

We have been having rainy days for the first time all year! Yeah! So felt like attempting lightning nails. Much harder to do than I anticipated after a couple of attempts though I got it lol


----------



## pandora_5

beautiful!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Thanks!


----------



## mymeimei02

My attempt at Cults Cosmetic's Lychee Glam. I am not very good with the lines.... Any tips on how to create a clean line? TIA


----------



## Bling It

mymeimei02 said:


> My attempt at Cults Cosmetic's Lychee Glam. I am not very good with the lines.... Any tips on how to create a clean line? TIA



Good old sticky tape works well for making clean lines.


----------



## DutchBalLover

My first attempt at the Gelish - Chihuly nail art.  You layer the following colors: arctic freeze, then a patchwork of various brights, then Champagne, and then the top color coat. Before you cure the top color coat, you dot on drops of TIO, then cure.  And then TIO as the final step of course on the whole nail.  The droplets of TIO on the uncured top layer draw circles showing the layers underneath.  A pretty neat idea IMHO.  Didn't have the Rendezvous color than Ghenna uses in the youtube vid as the top color though so I mixed up my own concoction of LeChat Queen Fierce and Carnival Hangover and some Arctic Freeze.  I'm thinking I should try this next with browns as this technique would make some awesome leopard spots

View attachment 2179174

View attachment 2179169


----------



## DutchBalLover

In daylight.


----------



## Bling It

DutchBalLover said:


> My first attempt at the Gelish - Chihuly nail art.  You layer the following colors: arctic freeze, then a patchwork of various brights, then Champagne, and then the top color coat. Before you cure the top color coat, you dot on drops of TIO, then cure.  And then TIO as the final step of course on the whole nail.  The droplets of TIO on the uncured top layer draw circles showing the layers underneath.  A pretty neat idea IMHO.  Didn't have the Rendezvous color than Ghenna uses in the youtube vid as the top color though so I mixed up my own concoction of LeChat Queen Fierce and Carnival Hangover and some Arctic Freeze.  I'm thinking I should try this next with browns as this technique would make some awesome leopard spots
> 
> View attachment 2179174
> 
> View attachment 2179169



What a cool idea! It kind of looks a bit like water marbling. What bright colours did you use?


----------



## DutchBalLover

Bling It said:


> What a cool idea! It kind of looks a bit like water marbling. What bright colours did you use?


Thanks! The brights I used were Oocha Coocha, shake it till you samba, carnival hangover with a little white to lighten it, and LeChat my secret eden with a little white, but you can pretty much use any mix of brights that you have.  I'm thinking the bigger the contrast of colors used in the bright patchwork, the more light-and-dark you see appearing when you put the dots of TIO on.  The effect of the layer of champagne is very subtle and could be substituted by another neutral or color coordinated sparkle topper, or omitted completely IMHO.


----------



## Bling It

DutchBalLover said:


> Thanks! The brights I used were Oocha Coocha, shake it till you samba, carnival hangover with a little white to lighten it, and LeChat my secret eden with a little white, but you can pretty much use any mix of brights that you have.  I'm thinking the bigger the contrast of colors used in the bright patchwork, the more light-and-dark you see appearing when you put the dots of TIO on.  The effect of the layer of champagne is very subtle and could be substituted by another neutral or color coordinated sparkle topper, or omitted completely IMHO.



Can you make out any of the individual bright colours underneath, or do they blend together? (Its hard to tell the colours from the pic)


----------



## Regee

pbnj801 said:


> Don't know if this counts as nail art? First time trying studs!  Hard to get straight lol


Cool Studs!!



pinkprincess777 said:


> We have been having rainy days for the first time all year! Yeah! So felt like attempting lightning nails. Much harder to do than I anticipated after a couple of attempts though I got it lol


Oh how creative!!



mymeimei02 said:


> My attempt at Cults Cosmetic's Lychee Glam. I am not very good with the lines.... Any tips on how to create a clean line? TIA


How unique



DutchBalLover said:


> My first attempt at the Gelish - Chihuly nail art.  You layer the following colors: arctic freeze, then a patchwork of various brights, then Champagne, and then the top color coat. Before you cure the top color coat, you dot on drops of TIO, then cure.  And then TIO as the final step of course on the whole nail.  The droplets of TIO on the uncured top layer draw circles showing the layers underneath.  A pretty neat idea IMHO.  Didn't have the Rendezvous color than Ghenna uses in the youtube vid as the top color though so I mixed up my own concoction of LeChat Queen Fierce and Carnival Hangover and some Arctic Freeze.  I'm thinking I should try this next with browns as this technique would make some awesome leopard spots
> 
> View attachment 2179174
> 
> View attachment 2179169





DutchBalLover said:


> View attachment 2179182
> 
> In daylight.


This is very nice!  Looks like a lot of work


----------



## kristin.xo

pbnj801 said:


> Don't know if this counts as nail art? First time trying studs!  Hard to get straight lol


So cute!



pinkprincess777 said:


> We have been having rainy days for the first time all year! Yeah! So felt like attempting lightning nails. Much harder to do than I anticipated after a couple of attempts though I got it lol


It looks amazing!  Definitely added to my list of techniques to try!



mymeimei02 said:


> My attempt at Cults Cosmetic's Lychee Glam. I am not very good with the lines.... Any tips on how to create a clean line? TIA


So pretty.  You could cut some tape in the size you want, or get some striping tape.  I usually just use a little nail art polish.  I can get really clean lines with the thin brush. 



DutchBalLover said:


> View attachment 2179182
> 
> In daylight.


Love it!  It looks like scales or something.  Very cool!


----------



## pandora_5

mymeimei02 said:


> My attempt at Cults Cosmetic's Lychee Glam. I am not very good with the lines.... Any tips on how to create a clean line? TIA



this is beautiful


----------



## DutchBalLover

Bling It said:


> Can you make out any of the individual bright colours underneath, or do they blend together? (Its hard to tell the colours from the pic)


The brights underneath create the color variation in the spots.  I think it's not really important which brights you use.  I'll try and post a macro close up.


----------



## Bling It

DutchBalLover said:


> The brights underneath create the color variation in the spots.  I think it's not really important which brights you use.  I'll try and post a macro close up.



That'd be great if you could. Thanks.


----------



## DutchBalLover

View attachment 2179294


My ringfinger show best where the blue and green went versus where the bright pinks went.  You see a little streakiness as my colored final coat was applied with a light hand.  In the very center of the dots where my dotting toolvhit the uncured polish you can actually see the light mix of arctic white and champagne shimmer.  

It's a little bit like one of those paintings they make you do in kindergarten.  First, they encourage you to cover a whole paper in your best and brightest crayons. Then, they disappoint you by covering it all up in black paint.  Then, they thrill you when they hand you a sharp tool and encourage you to etch a drawing in the black, by which the colored underlayers are revealed.  KWIM?


----------



## pinkprincess777

DutchBalLover said:


> View attachment 2179294
> 
> 
> My ringfinger show best where the blue and green went versus where the bright pinks went.  You see a little streakiness as my colored final coat was applied with a light hand.  In the very center of the dots where my dotting toolvhit the uncured polish you can actually see the light mix of arctic white and champagne shimmer.
> 
> It's a little bit like one of those paintings they make you do in kindergarten.  First, they encourage you to cover a whole paper in your best and brightest crayons. Then, they disappoint you by covering it all up in black paint.  Then, they thrill you when they hand you a sharp tool and encourage you to etch a drawing in the black, by which the colored underlayers are revealed.  KWIM?
> 
> View attachment 2179300



This looks so pretty, I need to try thus technique still!

And thanks Regee and Kristin!


----------



## Regee

Fancied up my mani with my Cheeky plate, Julep Sasha, & Sephora 18k top coatI'd say Julep Sasha is a Dupe fit Sensationail sunset coral.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Regee said:


> View attachment 2179475
> 
> Fancied up my mani with my Cheeky plate, Julep Sasha, & Sephora 18k top coatI'd say Julep Sasha is a Dupe fit Sensationail sunset coral.



I really like the 18k top coat with that color its really pretty!


----------



## DutchBalLover

Regee said:


> View attachment 2179475
> 
> Fancied up my mani with my Cheeky plate, Julep Sasha, & Sephora 18k top coatI'd say Julep Sasha is a Dupe fit Sensationail sunset coral.


Oooh pretty... Did you sandwich those into a gel base and top?


----------



## Regee

pinkprincess777 said:


> I really like the 18k top coat with that color its really pretty!


Thanks! 



DutchBalLover said:


> Oooh pretty... Did you sandwich those into a gel base and top?


Hi! No I didn't. Just put the rnp on top
I was suppose to fix that chip but got super LAZY!  Today is day 7 for this mani & I plan to go another 5-7 days so I'm hoping this will hold up


----------



## Sunrize

DutchBalLover said:


> View attachment 2179182
> 
> In daylight.


What a great technique!


Regee said:


> View attachment 2179475
> 
> Fancied up my mani with my Cheeky plate, Julep Sasha, & Sephora 18k top coatI'd say Julep Sasha is a Dupe fit Sensationail sunset coral.


Nice Job, Regee


----------



## DutchBalLover

...and another lemming is born... Can anyone recommend gel equivalents of the Julep Sacha and Sephora 24k topcoat that Regee is showing? It is super pretty!


----------



## Sunrize

DutchBalLover said:


> ...and another lemming is born... Can anyone recommend gel equivalents of the Julep Sacha and Sephora 24k topcoat that Regee is showing? It is super pretty!


Regee mentioned Sensationail Sunset Coral .. as a dupe for Julep.. I'm not sure what cheeky plate would be in a gel. - I have Gelish Golden Treasure which can give a similar affect of gold sparkle, altho the glitter pieces may not be as big.  You can always put that Sephora 24kt over the cured and wiped top coat of a gel mani.


----------



## JustJoey

LeChat "Red Bird" stamped with Konad black using Shany XXL Plate "C"


----------



## pinkprincess777

JustJoey said:


> LeChat "Red Bird" stamped with Konad black using Shany XXL Plate "C"



That's beautiful!


----------



## JustJoey

pinkprincess777 said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank-you!  It's my anniversary this weekend and my husband picked the color. (Is it part of the male DNA to like long hair and red nail polish? )


----------



## koshik

JustJoey said:


> Thank-you!  It's my anniversary this weekend and my husband picked the color. (Is it part of the male DNA to like long hair and red nail polish? )



Must be in the DNA.  It's surprising how there are quite a few husbands/significant others who are involved in this whole nail business. My husband is one of them. He's very patient with my lengthy explanations about the pros and cons of gel nails and is the first to congratulate me on each new set. I think it's just hysterical.


----------



## vietnamese

I'm vietnamese and my sister own a nail shop so i always change my nail's style every week .Sorry if the decoration of the picture make it unclear to see &#128532; because i'm teenage and i like to decorate my picture as well not just the nail art &#128526; enjoy ! Thank for let me share the pic &#128536;


----------



## vietnamese

All picture is my hand and my gel-acrylic nail combination , gel on top
 The written in the pic just the name of the shop and address to protect the design .enjoy! &#10084;


----------



## VodkaSoda

koshik said:


> Must be in the DNA.  It's surprising how there are quite a few husbands/significant others who are involved in this whole nail business. My husband is one of them. He's very patient with my lengthy explanations about the pros and cons of gel nails and is the first to congratulate me on each new set. I think it's just hysterical.



I drive my husband with my new obsession. I always want his opinion on the color amongst other things. That being said, he's been very patient & am happy I have a hobby that I like. He just doesn't want me too crazy with new polishes. That's the hardest part of it all!


----------



## Baybcakes

koshik said:


> Must be in the DNA.  It's surprising how there are quite a few husbands/significant others who are involved in this whole nail business. My husband is one of them. He's very patient with my lengthy explanations about the pros and cons of gel nails and is the first to congratulate me on each new set. I think it's just hysterical.



My hubby is the same way..he is so patient when im telling him about my new polishes and all things nail related or even picks the colors for my manis and gives me ideas for designs. He is so funny because he will complain at times and tell me no more polishes but he will take me to sallys and give me his credit card to buy more lol  gotta love him


----------



## pinkprincess777

JustJoey said:


> Thank-you!  It's my anniversary this weekend and my husband picked the color. (Is it part of the male DNA to like long hair and red nail polish? )



Thats great! My hubby is the same just today he was explaining to a friend why i just "needed" the led instead of uv light. He teases me about my nail obsession all the time
but love that he listens to me go on and on about my nails lol






vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2183763
> 
> View attachment 2183764
> 
> View attachment 2183767
> 
> All picture is my hand and my gel-acrylic nail combination , gel on top
> The written in the pic just the name of the shop and address to protect the design .enjoy! &#10084;


Love them! Great art work!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## pbnj801

pbnj801 said:


> Don't know if this counts as nail art? First time trying studs!  Hard to get straight lol



Annnnddd the studs only lasted 4 days, the just popped up and peeled off all as one piece. Anyone have suggestions to keep those bad boys on ??


----------



## yellowbee

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2183759
> 
> I'm vietnamese and my sister own a nail shop so i always change my nail's style every week .Sorry if the decoration of the picture make it unclear to see &#128532; because i'm teenage and i like to decorate my picture as well not just the nail art &#128526; enjoy ! Thank for let me share the pic &#128536;


They look delicious!


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


>



Cute!







pbnj801 said:


> Annnnddd the studs only lasted 4 days, the just popped up and peeled off all as one piece. Anyone have suggestions to keep those bad boys on ??


Mine never stay on either


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Cute!



thanks


----------



## VodkaSoda

pandora_5 said:


>



Love it! Did you draw the bows freehand?


----------



## pandora_5

thanks. yes, with tip painter


----------



## VodkaSoda

pandora_5 said:


> thanks. yes, with tip painter



Nice! Wish I had the artistic talent.


----------



## discoAMOUR

vietnamese said:


> View attachment 2183763
> 
> View attachment 2183764
> 
> View attachment 2183767
> 
> All picture is my hand and my gel-acrylic nail combination , gel on top
> The written in the pic just the name of the shop and address to protect the design .enjoy! &#10084;



They are all super cute and fun designs!!!


----------



## vietnamese

discoAMOUR said:


> They are all super cute and fun designs!!!





> Originally Posted by vietnamese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look delicious!
> 
> Many thanks xoxo &#128139;


----------



## siriusblack44

My new nails design!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

My attempt of Art Deco inspired nails.


----------



## pbnj801

mymeimei02 said:


> My attempt of Art Deco inspired nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196585



I like it!


----------



## pinkprincess777

siriusblack44 said:


> My new nails design!!!
> View attachment 2195671











mymeimei02 said:


> My attempt of Art Deco inspired nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196585


Cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

My attempt at roses haha! Not that great!


----------



## Bling It

pinkprincess777 said:


> My attempt at roses haha! Not that great!



What's wrong with them? To finish them off, maybe add a little darker pink 'dot' in the middle if each rose?? I wish I had the guts to try something like that. I know it'd end up a hot mess, which is why I won't try, lol.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Bling It said:


> What's wrong with them? To finish them off, maybe add a little darker pink 'dot' in the middle if each rose?? I wish I had the guts to try something like that. I know it'd end up a hot mess, which is why I won't try, lol.



Good idea and thanks for input this took forever I don't think I'll be trying them again anytime soon lol


----------



## pandora_5

siriusblack44 said:


> My new nails design!!!
> View attachment 2195671



nice



mymeimei02 said:


> My attempt of Art Deco inspired nails.



beautiful



pinkprincess777 said:


> My attempt at roses haha! Not that great!



I like it


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> nice
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> I like it



Thanks


----------



## Threshold

Just took this one off:  Julep _*Rose Gold *_with _*Nailtopia stickers...






*_


----------



## leatherholic

I am a beginner: strawberry toe nails was my first  nail art


----------



## blackice87

Mermaid scales inspired nails =]


----------



## JustJoey

leatherholic said:


> I am a beginner: strawberry toe nails was my first  nail art



I really like the blue and buff ones with the flowers and pearls!



blackice87 said:


> Mermaid scales inspired nails =]



How did you do that?  It's really cool!!!


----------



## DutchBalLover

Trugel EZFlow in Tiffany with gold foil randomly stuck to the tacky layer, then two coats of TIO


----------



## pinkprincess777

Threshold said:


> Just took this one off:  Julep _*Rose Gold *_with _*Nailtopia stickers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Beautiful!








leatherholic said:


> I am a beginner: strawberry toe nails was my first  nail art




Great job! Never thought of strawberry toes!






blackice87 said:


> Mermaid scales inspired nails =]


Super cute how'd you do it?


----------



## Threshold

pinkprincess777 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you, pinkprincess!



DutchBalLover said:


> View attachment 2204091
> 
> Trugel EZFlow in Tiffany with gold foil randomly stuck to the tacky layer, then two coats of TIO



Ohhhhhh now that is _very classy_ !  What kind of gold foil did you use (brass, 18k, 24k, or...)?


----------



## DutchBalLover

Threshold said:


> Thank you, pinkprincess!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh now that is _very classy_ !  What kind of gold foil did you use (brass, 18k, 24k, or...)?


The foil came in a &#8364;2,- nail art pack by Essence so I doubt it's real gold... It is a veeeeeery thin sort of foil, I just snipped it to shreds and picked them up with the pointy end of an orangewood stick, then pressed them down. The look IS distracting though, LOL.


----------



## DutchBalLover

DutchBalLover said:


> The foil came in a &#8364;2,- nail art pack by Essence so I doubt it's real gold... It is a veeeeeery thin sort of foil, I just snipped it to shreds and picked them up with the pointy end of an orangewood stick, then pressed them down. The look IS distracting though, LOL.


And thanks for the compliments all!


----------



## leatherholic

JustJoey said:


> LeChat "Red Bird" stamped with Konad black using Shany XXL Plate "C"


love the red and black design


----------



## leatherholic

pandora_5 said:


>


so so cute
Vietnamese very good


----------



## leatherholic

siriusblack44 said:


> My new nails design!!!
> View attachment 2195671


 classy


----------



## welljell

leatherholic said:


> so so cute
> Vietnamese very good



Very impressive ... love it


----------



## leatherholic

pinkprincess777 said:


> My attempt at roses haha! Not that great!


love flowers, can't freehand
threshold, love the bling
blackice, very nice.


----------



## leatherholic

DutchBalLover said:


> View attachment 2204091
> 
> Trugel EZFlow in Tiffany with gold foil randomly stuck to the tacky layer, then two coats of TIO


sooo nice


----------



## leatherholic

JustJoey said:


> I really like the blue and buff ones with the flowers and pearls!


 
thanks


----------



## leatherholic

pinkprincess, thanks


----------



## MidNiteSun

Just for fun - Winnie the Pooh


----------



## pinkprincess777

MidNiteSun said:


> Just for fun - Winnie the Pooh



Cute! Nice Winnie! 







leatherholic said:


> love flowers, can't freehand
> threshold, love the bling
> blackice, very nice.


Thx!


----------



## blackice87

JustJoey said:


> How did you do that?  It's really cool!!!





pinkprincess777 said:


> Super cute how'd you do it?



JustJoey & pinkprincess777 - I stamped on the pattern using gal's plate #14 and black nail polish :] The easiest nail art I can think of lol



leatherholic said:


> love flowers, can't freehand
> threshold, love the bling
> blackice, very nice.


^ Thanks


----------



## pinkprincess777

blackice87 said:


> JustJoey & pinkprincess777 - I stamped on the pattern using gal's plate #14 and black nail polish :] The easiest nail art I can think of lol
> 
> 
> ^ Thanks


Well it looks great! Thanks


----------



## MidNiteSun

pinkprincess777 said:


> Cute! Nice Winnie!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## D.Q.

Shellac with acrylic painted stripes and dots. I haven't painted my nails in 10 months (had twins). Not perfect but a start.


----------



## Threshold

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 2205093
> 
> 
> Shellac with acrylic painted stripes and dots. I haven't painted my nails in 10 months (had twins). Not perfect but a start.



Triple congratulations!  One for each baby, and your great nail art!


----------



## pinkprincess777

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 2205093
> 
> 
> Shellac with acrylic painted stripes and dots. I haven't painted my nails in 10 months (had twins). Not perfect but a start.



This looks really good! I wouldn't accomplish anything with twins!!!! Congrats


----------



## D.Q.

Awh thanks, your both to kind.


----------



## JustJoey

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 2205093
> 
> 
> Shellac with acrylic painted stripes and dots. I haven't painted my nails in 10 months (had twins). Not perfect but a start.



SO IMPRESSED!!!  I have an almost 3 yo and a 7-month old and I don't know how you had time for that...gave up sleeping???  Looks great!


----------



## leatherholic

bows and more glitter


----------



## leatherholic

beautiful nail art girls
midnitesun-soo cute
DQ- well done on twins   and you still have time to do this wonderful design...


----------



## D.Q.

JustJoey said:


> SO IMPRESSED!!!  I have an almost 3 yo and a 7-month old and I don't know how you had time for that...gave up sleeping???  Looks great!



I have a "nail" room in my garage. I told my hubby that I was doing something for myself this weekend, so when the boys went down for a nap (luckily at the same time), I snuck out to the garage and painted my nails and toes. But I would never give up sleep for polish! Haha


----------



## leatherholic

toe nails  done,  toe art is very difficult to do for me... due to weird angle it could have been better...


----------



## VodkaSoda

leatherholic said:


> toe nails  done,  toe art is very difficult to do for me... due to weird angle it could have been better...



I think they look fantastic! I wish I could do any kind of nail art besides stickers!


----------



## JustJoey

leatherholic said:


> toe nails  done,  toe art is very difficult to do for me... due to weird angle it could have been better...



Really cute!  Especially with the cherry flip-flops!


----------



## JustJoey

leatherholic said:


> toe nails  done,  toe art is very difficult to do for me... due to weird angle it could have been better...



Really cute! Especially with the cherry flip-flops!


----------



## pinkprincess777

leatherholic said:


> toe nails  done,  toe art is very difficult to do for me... due to weird angle it could have been better...



Really cute!


----------



## Bling It

leatherholic said:


> toe nails  done,  toe art is very difficult to do for me... due to weird angle it could have been better...



So cute! Are these stickers?


----------



## OANHderful

First attempt at fishtail nail art.


----------



## Sbatista

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.



Wow!!! Love the combo, you did great!


----------



## Kapster

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.



First try??!? It looks great! Love the color combo.


----------



## OANHderful

Sbatista said:


> Wow!!! Love the combo, you did great!





Kapster said:


> First try??!? It looks great! Love the color combo.



Thank you, Sbatista and Kapster.


----------



## D.Q.

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.



Looks good!


----------



## OANHderful

D.Q. said:


> Looks good!



Thank youuuu!


----------



## Threshold

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.



Oh WOWWWWW...  GREAT colors, and I love the design.  I need to learn how to do this!


----------



## Sbatista

Threshold said:


> Oh WOWWWWW...  GREAT colors, and I love the design.  I need to learn how to do this!



Go on youtube


----------



## blackice87

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.



The colors look great and the mani looks so clean and nice! My first try would look nothing like that!


----------



## pinkprincess777

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.



Looks great! Beautiful job!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Seen this on pinterest! Had to try it


----------



## luv1

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.


 Luv this!!!!


----------



## JustJoey

pinkprincess777 said:


> Seen this on pinterest! Had to try it



SOOOO CUTE!  I love ladybugs!!!

(Now _I'm_ going to have to try it .  Maybe on my toes, then I don't have to do one left handed.)


----------



## pinkprincess777

JustJoey said:


> SOOOO CUTE!  I love ladybugs!!!
> 
> (Now _I'm_ going to have to try it .  Maybe on my toes, then I don't have to do one left handed.)



Lol thanks!


----------



## Baybcakes

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.



I love it! It came out great. I hve been wanting to try a fishtail mani myself


----------



## CuriousCreature

pinkprincess777 said:


> Seen this on pinterest! Had to try it


That is TOTALLY adorable!  Well done Pink Princess.


----------



## OANHderful

Thank you everyone!



Threshold said:


> Oh WOWWWWW...  GREAT colors, and I love the design.  I need to learn how to do this!





blackice87 said:


> The colors look great and the mani looks so clean and nice! My first try would look nothing like that!





pinkprincess777 said:


> Looks great! Beautiful job!





luv1 said:


> Luv this!!!!





Baybcakes said:


> I love it! It came out great. I hve been wanting to try a fishtail mani myself



Can't wait to see your & Threshold attempt...when I first saw it I thought of how difficult it would be, but it's a lot easier than it look.


----------



## OANHderful

pinkprincess777 said:


> Seen this on pinterest! Had to try it



very pretty


----------



## kenzibray

Inspired by a photo on Sephora's Instagram


----------



## pinkprincess777

CuriousCreature said:


> That is TOTALLY adorable!  Well done Pink Princess.



Thanks!







OANHderful said:


> very pretty




thanks!






kenzibray said:


> Inspired by a photo on Sephora's Instagram


Pretty!


----------



## JustJoey

kenzibray said:


> Inspired by a photo on Sephora's Instagram



I love the color combination you used.  They work really well together!


----------



## laureenthemean




----------



## VodkaSoda

laureenthemean said:


> fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/7897_10102323194950516_1783327659_n.jpg



Looks simple enough and very pretty..love ita


----------



## Theren

Coral, nude, and mint mani..


----------



## pinkprincess777

laureenthemean said:


> fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/7897_10102323194950516_1783327659_n.jpg



Cute and fun!


----------



## iseebearbears




----------



## blackice87

Nail art using tape. I think I'll stick with doing the tape part on day two after my base polish has fully dried. Lol less stress over the tape taking off my base coat in case it isn't dry enough lol. China glaze tart-y for the party and stone cold


----------



## pinkprincess777




----------



## pandora_5

beautiful


----------



## koshik

pinkprincess777 said:


> Seen this on pinterest! Had to try it


Darling!


----------



## koshik

OANHderful said:


> First attempt at fishtail nail art.


Nice! How do you get your nails so perfectly squared? I can never get mine to do that. Darn.

In addition, do any of the ladies have tips for stamping? I can never get mine centered on my nail!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## OANHderful

blackice87 said:


> Nail art using tape. I think I'll stick with doing the tape part on day two after my base polish has fully dried. Lol less stress over the tape taking off my base coat in case it isn't dry enough lol. China glaze tart-y for the party and stone cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216031



How cute. Love it.



pandora_5 said:


> like this
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful




Pandora -- you always have pretty nails! & love your designs.


----------



## OANHderful

IDK what to call this, but turned out okay. Using Chanel Eastern Light with purple and green acrylic paint.


----------



## discoAMOUR

So pretty and soft looking. Would this be the watercolor effect?


----------



## blackice87

OANHderful said:


> How cute. Love it.



Thanks! I'm quite happy with it as well :]
Going to try some more tape manis in the near future


----------



## OANHderful

discoAMOUR said:


> So pretty and soft looking. Would this be the watercolor effect?



Thanks! I don't know the technical name for it, I came across a tutorial and decided to try it last night.

First you mix water and acrylic paint, then dot it on to your nails. Using a dry brush, dip it into the middle of the existing dot and the brush sucks up the excess mixture leaving the ring mark.  Hope I described that well enough.


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


>



Really pretty!







OANHderful said:


> IDK what to call this, but turned out okay. Using Chanel Eastern Light with purple and green acrylic paint.


Really cool! Thanks for description!


----------



## blackice87

OANHderful said:


> Thanks! I don't know the technical name for it, I came across a tutorial and decided to try it last night.
> 
> First you mix water and acrylic paint, then dot it on to your nails. Using a dry brush, dip it into the middle of the existing dot and the brush sucks up the excess mixture leaving the ring mark.  Hope I described that well enough.



OO interesting technique! The design looks good. I like the colors that you picked


----------



## JustJoey

No-name polish from an overstock store stamped over completed gel mani of SensatioNail "Bombshell Beauty" gradient topped with FingerPaints "Principles of Art".





Did my toes to coordinate-main color is the no-name polish I stamped my fingers with; stamping in Konad white with a touch of the main color added to create a soft aqua.


----------



## Bling It

OANHderful said:


> IDK what to call this, but turned out okay. Using Chanel Eastern Light with purple and green acrylic paint.



This looks amazing! Are you able to post the link to the you tube video please? I've found ones using a similar method, but the result is quite different from yours.


----------



## ANL1

Does anyone know the cheapest place to get Betina stamping plates?
Parlezenauxcopines has them for 8euro + 3euro shipping

I'm looking for this one
http://parlezenauxcopines.free.fr/stamping/b02.jpg

TIA!!!!


----------



## Theren

Just having fun with pepto pink,  barly nude, and confetti.


----------



## discoAMOUR

OANHderful said:


> Thanks! I don't know the technical name for it, I came across a tutorial and decided to try it last night.
> 
> First you mix water and acrylic paint, then dot it on to your nails. Using a dry brush, dip it into the middle of the existing dot and the brush sucks up the excess mixture leaving the ring mark.  Hope I described that well enough.



That sounds AWESOME!!! I'm definitely going to try this out.  Thanks so much!


----------



## discoAMOUR

ANL1 said:


> Does anyone know the cheapest place to get Betina stamping plates?
> Parlezenauxcopines has them for 8euro + 3euro shipping
> 
> I'm looking for this one
> http://parlezenauxcopines.free.fr/stamping/b02.jpg
> 
> TIA!!!!



No idea, but when you find out, let me know...loving the look of those stamps!!!


----------



## ANL1

Theren said:


> Just having fun with pepto pink,  barly nude, and confetti.


 Gorgeous color combo



discoAMOUR said:


> No idea, but when you find out, let me know...loving the look of those stamps!!!


I agree, the design is amazing. I'm prepared to pay 11 euros for it, but if I can get it for less that would be great


----------



## MidNiteSun

Testing out the Sunflower design. I'm still learning.


----------



## MidNiteSun

ANL1 said:


> Gorgeous color combo
> 
> 
> I agree, the design is amazing. I'm prepared to pay 11 euros for it, but if I can get it for less that would be great



I like those too. Let me know when you find them. I'd like to buy them as well. TIA


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> Testing out the Sunflower design. I'm still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227647



That's great!


----------



## Theren

ANL1 said:


> Gorgeous color combo


Thank you


----------



## DellaDog

MidNiteSun said:


> Testing out the Sunflower design. I'm still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227647


That is one of the prettiest manicures I have seen.  I love the blue with the white dots and your sunflowers.


----------



## MidNiteSun

DellaDog said:


> That is one of the prettiest manicures I have seen.  I love the blue with the white dots and your sunflowers.



Thank you.


----------



## pandora_5

OANHderful said:


> Pandora -- you always have pretty nails! & love your designs.





pinkprincess777 said:


> Really pretty!



Thanks



OANHderful said:


> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/OANHderful/My%20Nails/40F3945C-1C4E-48AB-87EA-1A237087DBFF-14439-000009234D1BDFBB_zpsc066e8c1.jpg
> IDK what to call this, but turned out okay. Using Chanel Eastern Light with purple and green acrylic paint.



Like this



Theren said:


> Just having fun with pepto pink,  barly nude, and confetti.



Nice



MidNiteSun said:


> Testing out the Sunflower design. I'm still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227647



So beautiful


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## joy&lv

Nail art for June


----------



## joy&lv

Another one... trying to figure out which one I had posted already.


----------



## VodkaSoda

joy&lv said:


> Another one... trying to figure out which one I had posted already.



Love this! Did you use a dotting tool for the flowers?


----------



## joy&lv

VodkaSoda said:


> Love this! Did you use a dotting tool for the flowers?


Yes, I did with five dots around and one more for the center. Super easy.


----------



## DellaDog

pinkprincess777 said:


> Seen this on pinterest! Had to try it


OMG - that accent nail is soooo cute.  I love all the detail.  How long did that take you to do it?


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> That's great!





pandora_5 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful



Thank you


----------



## pinkprincess777

DellaDog said:


> OMG - that accent nail is soooo cute.  I love all the detail.  How long did that take you to do it?


Thanks!
It just took a few min used acrylic paint so it dried super fast!


----------



## pinkprincess777

joy&lv said:


> Nail art for June



Love them especially the cup cake!







pandora_5 said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-rBC-dsIehIM/UcSMF7FqHOI/AAAAAAAAE9s/AVjo8ynqIzs/s40MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love how bright those colors are which brand are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="MidNiteSun, post: 24843386"]Testing out the Sunflower design. I'm still learning. [ATTACH]2227647[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> Great work! Looks just like a beautiful sunflower!


----------



## MidNiteSun

pinkprincess777 said:


> Great work! Looks just like a beautiful sunflower!



Thanks


----------



## MidNiteSun

joy&lv said:


> Nail art for June



umm...cup cakes


----------



## Theren

My first attempt at free hand... Not impressed with myself


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Recently I did dark pink and white solars with crowns on my ring finger... I &#10084; it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Usually I'm a simple pink and white French girl!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My toes are usually hot pink in the summer!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Silver for a party (excuse my fat preggo feet)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Sometimes I'm natural (not often)


----------



## pinkprincess777

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2230549
> 
> 
> Usually I'm a simple pink and white French girl!!!



Do you do that by yourself? Looks beautiful


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

pinkprincess777 said:


> Do you do that by yourself? Looks beautiful



I wish I was that talented!!! I have a lovely nail guy I see twice a month... Been with him 6 years now!!!


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Love how bright those colors are which brand are they?



thanks. Ruby Kisses - Orange U jelaous and the yellow is Yolizul 



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2230549
> 
> 
> Usually I'm a simple pink and white French girl!!!



beautifull


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

^that orange and white combo is super pretty!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Summer flowers - used dotting tools


----------



## pandora_5

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> ^that orange and white combo is super pretty!!!



thanks



MidNiteSun said:


> Summer flowers - used dotting tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231936



so beautiful


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> Summer flowers - used dotting tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231936



Sooo pretty!


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> Sooo pretty!





pandora_5 said:


> so beautiful



Thanks.


----------



## JustJoey

I have a cherry tree stamp that is WAY to big to stamp on a fingernail, so I took parts of the branches and stamped each nail differently.


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> I have a cherry tree stamp that is WAY to big to stamp on a fingernail, so I took parts of the branches and stamped each nail differently.



Wow.....beautiful. I've tried stamping but not a lot of luck. I always mess up somehow.


----------



## Theren

Accent nail


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Theren

pandora_5 said:


>



Love love love these!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MidNiteSun said:


> Summer flowers - used dotting tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231936



Great designs with a dotting tool! Cute!







JustJoey said:


> I have a cherry tree stamp that is WAY to big to stamp on a fingernail, so I took parts of the branches and stamped each nail differently.


Great idea! Turned out perfect!


----------



## pandora_5

Theren said:


> Love love love these!



Thank you


----------



## JustJoey

pinkprincess777 said:


> Great designs with a dotting tool! Cute!
> 
> Great idea! Turned out perfect!





MidNiteSun said:


> Wow.....beautiful. I've tried stamping but not a lot of luck. I always mess up somehow.



Thanks!


----------



## Theren

My pink, raspberry, and black


----------



## pinkprincess777

Theren said:


> My pink, raspberry, and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236216
> View attachment 2236217



Very cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Glitter gradient with some dotting tool art


----------



## Theren

Thanks. Love yours


----------



## iseebearbears




----------



## pandora_5

Theren said:


> My pink, raspberry, and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236216
> View attachment 2236217



so beautiful


----------



## alison_elle

These are my two most recent manis:


----------



## DellaDog

alison_elle said:


> These are my two most recent manis:


The second manicure is fabulous!  Great stamping and colors!


----------



## DellaDog

DellaDog said:


> The second manicure is fabulous!  Great stamping and colors!


After I posted that, I thought, that isn't stamping is it?


----------



## DellaDog

pinkprincess777 said:


> Glitter gradient with some dotting tool art


Your accent nail is so cool!


----------



## Bling It

alison_elle said:


> These are my two most recent manis:



Love the second one! Are those decals?


----------



## MidNiteSun

I'm ready for the weekend.  I only wish my nails were bigger. Too hard to work with small nails.


----------



## alison_elle

DellaDog said:


> After I posted that, I thought, that isn't stamping is it?





Bling It said:


> Love the second one! Are those decals?



They're water decals!


----------



## pandora_5

alison_elle said:


> These are my two most recent manis:
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fkT3d2-00..._Y/CWVdBgtA_OI/s1600/pastel-rose-manicure.jpg
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-j05uAjuqu...yvHspGw/s1600/born-pretty-nautical-nails1.jpg



gorgeous


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


>



This is gorgeous! Love the colors!







alison_elle said:


> These are my two most recent manis:


Very cool! 








MidNiteSun said:


> I'm ready for the weekend.  I only wish my nails were bigger. Too hard to work with small nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237504



Cute!


----------



## Theren

My husband liked my pink design so much.. he told me to do it again. So here are my July 4th nails.. I haven't done clean up yet... Waiting for them to dry.


----------



## DellaDog

Theren said:


> My husband liked my pink design so much.. he told me to do it again. So here are my July 4th nails.. I haven't done clean up yet... Waiting for them to dry.
> View attachment 2238761


Good husband to notice. Good July 4th mani.


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> This is gorgeous! Love the colors!



Thanks


----------



## DellaDog

pandora_5 said:


>


You are really talented & creative. Very cute!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y




----------



## Threshold

^Very classy, Ashley.


----------



## pandora_5

DellaDog said:


> You are really talented & creative. Very cute!



Thank you


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Threshold said:


> ^Very classy, Ashley.



Thank you, threshold!


----------



## zeitgeist4

My two most recent manicures. The first one is purple for my cousin's wedding (his bride loves purple), and this week's for 4th of July.


----------



## sharknbark

zeitgeist4 said:


> My two most recent manicures. The first one is purple for my cousin's wedding (his bride loves purple), and this week's for 4th of July.



These are cute.


----------



## MidNiteSun

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> View attachment 2239290



I was thinking about doing dragonfly this week. How did you do the wings?  Tips please. TIA


----------



## MidNiteSun

pandora_5 said:


>



Did you draw the Hello Kitty by hand?  Wow. I love Hello Kitty. Hehe. I drive around with a bunch of them in my back seat. Lol


----------



## JustJoey

zeitgeist4 said:


> My two most recent manicures. The first one is purple for my cousin's wedding (his bride loves purple), and this week's for 4th of July.



For the purple mani, did you use two colors or matte/shiny top coats?  I like the subtle design.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

MidNiteSun said:


> I was thinking about doing dragonfly this week. How did you do the wings?  Tips please. TIA



It was really easy.. I just made the dots first and then I just used a nail striper for the wings.. I just placed the end of the brush where I wanted the wings to begin then I just pressed down and it created a petal like shape..  Then I just made another next to it starting at the same spot as the first one. It should look like a heart when done.. Then repeat steps for the other wing.. HTH


----------



## Bling It

pandora_5 said:


>



Unbelievable Pandora!! Your manis are always stunning. I bet you did this freehand too, right?


----------



## melbo

zeitgeist4 said:


> My two most recent manicures. The first one is purple for my cousin's wedding (his bride loves purple), and this week's for 4th of July.




I love your mani! The second is my favorite :thumbup:


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


>



This is super cute!


----------



## MidNiteSun

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> It was really easy.. I just made the dots first and then I just used a nail striper for the wings.. I just placed the end of the brush where I wanted the wings to begin then I just pressed down and it created a petal like shape..  Then I just made another next to it starting at the same spot as the first one. It should look like a heart when done.. Then repeat steps for the other wing.. HTH



Thanks. I'll give it a try later this week. Yours looks like professional. Hehe


----------



## MJDaisy

this is my first nail art post. 4th of July nails.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a try later this week. Yours looks like professional. Hehe



lol. Thanks!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MJDaisy said:


> this is my first nail art post. 4th of July nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241665



Congrats  how fun!


----------



## pinkprincess777

4th of July nails, used twisted flakies on dark nails but can't get a good pic, accent nail idea from simple little pleasures


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> This is super cute!





MidNiteSun said:


> Did you draw the Hello Kitty by hand?  Wow. I love Hello Kitty. Hehe. I drive around with a bunch of them in my back seat. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240914





Bling It said:


> Unbelievable Pandora!! Your manis are always stunning. I bet you did this freehand too, right?





Thanks girls. No I didn't draw it, I print it from the internet on paper and mark it on nail  doesn't look like sticker?


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> 4th of July nails, used twisted flakies on dark nails but can't get a good pic, accent nail idea from simple little pleasures



This looks good


----------



## MidNiteSun

pandora_5 said:


> Thanks girls. No I didn't draw it, I print it from the internet on paper and mark it on nail  doesn't look like sticker?



wow...it doesn't look like sticker to me.


----------



## Bling It

pandora_5 said:


> Thanks girls. No I didn't draw it, I print it from the internet on paper and mark it on nail  doesn't look like sticker?



No, it looks like a perfect freehand painting. Fantastic!


----------



## VodkaSoda

pandora_5 said:


> Thanks girls. No I didn't draw it, I print it from the internet on paper and mark it on nail  doesn't look like sticker?



OMG I would've bet this was a sticker! Really nice!


----------



## Baybcakes

fourth of July rockstar mani..using gelish and loose glitters


----------



## zeitgeist4

JustJoey said:


> For the purple mani, did you use two colors or matte/shiny top coats?  I like the subtle design.


I used two colors that happen to be really similar. The base color is a purple creme polish and the dots are purple/blue duochrome so they mainly stand out in direct sunlight.


----------



## mandib12

My 4th of July nail art. I used a stamp for the stars. I'm not great with the full nail stamps yet, but needed to get some practice in!


----------



## cubbiegirl2010

Everyones nail art is beautiful!  Could someone please tell me how to post pics, then i can share mine too!  I am not very tech savy!


----------



## pandora_5

MidNiteSun said:


> wow...it doesn't look like sticker to me.





Bling It said:


> No, it looks like a perfect freehand painting. Fantastic!





VodkaSoda said:


> OMG I would've bet this was a sticker! Really nice!



Thank you girls


----------



## DellaDog

July 4th mani & pedi.


----------



## pinkprincess777

DellaDog said:


> July 4th mani & pedi.



Really cute love your big toe!


----------



## JustJoey

cubbiegirl2010 said:


> Everyones nail art is beautiful!  Could someone please tell me how to post pics, then i can share mine too!  I am not very tech savy!



I upload pictures to my tPF albums and then paste into a post:

1. Move your cursor over the "Welcome cubbiegirl" in the top/left of the screen. Click on "Control Panel" (top option).
2. Click on "Pictures & Albums" under Networking on the left side.
3. Click on "Add Album". Complete the title, etc. and submit.
4. Click on "Click here to upload pictures!"
(btw...pictures need to be less than 1000 pixels x 1000 pixels.)
5. To add to a post, click on one of your uploaded pictures.  Under the picture is a space labeled "BB Code".  Copy the contents and paste where you want the picture in your post.

I use my laptop.  Not sure what to do from a phone.


----------



## JustJoey

mandib12 said:


> My 4th of July nail art. I used a stamp for the stars. I'm not great with the full nail stamps yet, but needed to get some practice in!



Stamping looks great!  Edge to edge and all the way to the tips!!!


----------



## JustJoey

My homage to 4th of July.  (I usually have quite conservative nails.  Independence Day is my chance to break out. )


----------



## melbo

mandib12 said:


> My 4th of July nail art. I used a stamp for the stars. I'm not great with the full nail stamps yet, but needed to get some practice in!



I think you did an amazing job! 







DellaDog said:


> July 4th mani & pedi.




wow I love your big toe! Did you do this msni/pedi yourself? 






JustJoey said:


> My homage to 4th of July.  (I usually have quite conservative nails.  Independence Day is my chance to break out. )


Lol I love what you did with your nails. They look great!


----------



## Bling It

cubbiegirl2010 said:


> Everyones nail art is beautiful!  Could someone please tell me how to post pics, then i can share mine too!  I am not very tech savy!



If you're using the app, you click where you normally would to write a post. Down the bottom right hand corner, there are 3 icons- a camera, a picture and a bird. Click on the picture (the middle icon), and it'll bring up your photos. Just choose the pic you want, and click attach. HTH


----------



## Theren

I had a small mishap with my nails so this is my new July 4th mani..


----------



## pinkprincess777

JustJoey said:


> My homage to 4th of July.  (I usually have quite conservative nails.  Independence Day is my chance to break out. )



Love them all!







Theren said:


> I had a small mishap with my nails so this is my new July 4th mani..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244557


Cute! I really like your accent nail!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

You all are so artistic!  Everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  

This was so easy that it probably doesn't even qualify as "nail art."  LOL!  But here it is anyway:


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> My homage to 4th of July.  (I usually have quite conservative nails.  Independence Day is my chance to break out. )



Wow...  Soo pretty. How did you do it?


----------



## JustJoey

melbo said:


> Lol I love what you did with your nails. They look great!





pinkprincess777 said:


> Love them all!





MidNiteSun said:


> Wow...  Soo pretty. How did you do it?



Thank-you, all!  MidNiteSun, I stamped the red and blue nails and used dotting tools (aka a bobby pin and toothpick) to do the white nail.  I love stamping SO much!  (My right hand looks almost as good as the left! )




Theren said:


> I had a small mishap with my nails so this is my new July 4th mani..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244557



Very nice!



Irishgrrrl said:


> You all are so artistic!  Everything in this thread is just gorgeous!
> 
> This was so easy that it probably doesn't even qualify as "nail art."  LOL!  But here it is anyway:
> View attachment 2244743



Simple, but still oh so patriotic!  It looks classy.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

JustJoey said:


> Simple, but still oh so patriotic!  It looks classy.



Thank you!  

I'd really like to try some more complicated nail art, and maybe even get some of the Konad stamps. I got a dotting tool and brush set from Sephora awhile back, but I haven't been brave enough to try using them yet!  LOL!


----------



## JustJoey

Irishgrrrl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'd really like to try some more complicated nail art, and maybe even get some of the Konad stamps. I got a dotting tool and brush set from Sephora awhile back, but I haven't been brave enough to try using them yet!  LOL!



I'd practice on your toes.  Then you don't have to do it left-handed and if it doesn't turn out quite like you wanted you can always wear socks & shoes. 

I love stamping.  I got 2 of the Shany XXL plates.  They're 10" x 12" and about $10 ea + shipping from the Shany website.  Sometimes they have % off coupons, too, if you google "shany coupons".  They're not as good as Konad plates, but they're decent and a WHOLE LOT cheaper!

(Stamping is a whole lot easier if you use gel polish.  If you mess up, you can remove just the stamping and not have to completely redo the nail.)


----------



## Irishgrrrl

JustJoey said:


> I'd practice on your toes.  Then you don't have to do it left-handed and if it doesn't turn out quite like you wanted you can always wear socks & shoes.
> 
> I love stamping.  I got 2 of the Shany XXL plates.  They're 10" x 12" and about $10 ea + shipping from the Shany website.  Sometimes they have % off coupons, too, if you google "shany coupons".  They're not as good as Konad plates, but they're decent and a WHOLE LOT cheaper!
> 
> (Stamping is a whole lot easier if you use gel polish.  If you mess up, you can remove just the stamping and not have to completely redo the nail.)



Thank you so much for the tips!  I'm gonna have to give it a try!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Lace designs on Essie First Timer.


----------



## Sharmeen

Here are some that i have done fairly recently. 
Ps: CuteNailPolishArt is just my channel lol. But yeah i hope you like these =] xx


----------



## pinkprincess777

MidNiteSun said:


> Lace designs on Essie First Timer. [ATACH]



Did u freehand or stamp lace? Its pretty!







Sharmeen said:


> Here are some that i have done fairly recently.
> Ps: CuteNailPolishArt is just my channel lol. But yeah i hope you like these =] xx
> 
> []



Thanks for sharing really like the first one!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Idea from Gnarly Gnails


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Sharmeen said:


> Here are some that i have done fairly recently.
> Ps: CuteNailPolishArt is just my channel lol. But yeah i hope you like these =] xx
> 
> View attachment 2247946
> View attachment 2247947
> View attachment 2247949
> View attachment 2247950



Love these, especially the little flowers!  I need to try that one!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Sorry for double post that other one is a really crummy pic lol


----------



## pandora_5

MidNiteSun said:


> Lace designs on Essie First Timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247379



so beautiful



pinkprincess777 said:


> Idea from Gnarly Gnails



gorgeous


----------



## MidNiteSun

pinkprincess777 said:


> Did u freehand or stamp lace? Its pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing really like the first one!



Thanks. I used stickers for this one.


----------



## mandib12

JustJoey said:


> Stamping looks great!  Edge to edge and all the way to the tips!!!


Thanks! The other hand didn't turn out quite as well, but it was passable  Yours are super cute! Absolutely love the index finger!


----------



## JustJoey

mandib12 said:


> Thanks! The other hand didn't turn out quite as well, but it was passable  Yours are super cute! Absolutely love the index finger!



Thanks!  The other hand was like yours.  "Not quite as well, but passable"   But as we all know, fireworks don't work correctly 100% of the time, either.


----------



## Theren

Peacock, salmon, and glitter


----------



## MidNiteSun

Theren said:


> Peacock, salmon, and glitter
> View attachment 2251037



So pretty


----------



## blackice87

MidNiteSun said:


> Lace designs on Essie First Timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2247379



Love this! Did you free hand the lace design or is it stamping/stickers?
Looks great!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!




I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).


----------



## MidNiteSun

blackice87 said:


> Love this! Did you free hand the lace design or is it stamping/stickers?
> Looks great!



Thanks. No I used stickers.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Irishgrrrl said:


> This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!
> View attachment 2253127
> 
> View attachment 2253128
> 
> I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).



So pretty. How did you do the grass?


----------



## Irishgrrrl

MidNiteSun said:


> So pretty. How did you do the grass?



Thank you! 

I just used a nail art brush (the same one I used for the stems) with a very small amount of polish on the brush. I did short strokes starting at the top of the grass and going toward the edge of the nail and just hoped for the best! LOL!


----------



## Threshold

Irishgrrrl said:


> This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!
> View attachment 2253127
> 
> View attachment 2253128
> 
> I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).



Soooooooo sweet & creative!  I lovelovelove Zoya Pixie Dust!!!  GREAT job!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Threshold said:


> Soooooooo sweet & creative!  I lovelovelove Zoya Pixie Dust!!!  GREAT job!



Thanks!  I really like it too. This is the first Pixie Dust I've tried, but I also have Liberty in my untried pile. I've worn the OPI liquid sand before though, and I liked that so I figured I'd like the Pixie Dust too. Now that I've tried both, the textures are very similar and I like them both equally. I just hope this wears as well as the OPI . . . I got TEN DAYS out of that mani!!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Irishgrrrl said:


> This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!
> View attachment 2253127
> 
> View attachment 2253128
> 
> I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).



Love it!


----------



## psulion08

Irishgrrrl said:


> This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!
> View attachment 2253127
> 
> View attachment 2253128
> 
> I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).



Wow! So pretty!!!


----------



## JustJoey

Irishgrrrl said:


> This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!
> View attachment 2253127
> 
> View attachment 2253128
> 
> I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).



You have a great eye!  The colors are so soft and pretty and you did a great job on the art, too!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Irishgrrrl

Thank you, ladies!  You're so sweet!  

I've definitely gotten quite a bit of inspiration from this thread. I'm already planning my next one!  LOL!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Baybcakes said:


> fourth of July rockstar mani..using gelish and loose glitters



These are super cute!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Irishgrrrl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just used a nail art brush (the same one I used for the stems) with a very small amount of polish on the brush. I did short strokes starting at the top of the grass and going toward the edge of the nail and just hoped for the best! LOL!



"Hope for the best"???  It turned out really good.  I love it.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

MidNiteSun said:


> "Hope for the best"???  It turned out really good.  I love it.



Thank you so much!  All of you girls are too kind!  Every pic I've seen on this thread looks like it was done by a pro nail tech. I only hope I can become even half as good as y'all someday. Until then, at least I'm having fun with this!  LOL!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Irishgrrrl said:


> This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!
> I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).




Beautiful! Love the colors! 






pandora_5 said:


>


Very pretty!


----------



## pandora_5

Thank you


----------



## MidNiteSun

Irishgrrrl said:


> Thank you so much!  All of you girls are too kind!  Every pic I've seen on this thread looks like it was done by a pro nail tech. I only hope I can become even half as good as y'all someday. Until then, at least I'm having fun with this!  LOL!



Same here. I'm having so much fun doing my nails every week. I love looking around on here for ideas. Have you tried acrylic paint?  I find it a lot easier to do than nail polish. Keep up the good work. Hehe


----------



## Irishgrrrl

MidNiteSun said:


> Same here. I'm having so much fun doing my nails every week. I love looking around on here for ideas. Have you tried acrylic paint?  I find it a lot easier to do than nail polish. Keep up the good work. Hehe



No, I haven't tried acrylic!  I've heard it works well though, so I might have to give that a try!


----------



## Terabethia

Irishgrrrl said:


> This is my first time doing nail art so be gentle!  LOL!
> View attachment 2253127
> 
> View attachment 2253128
> 
> I used my dotting tool and nail art brush for the first time. Yay!  Colors are all Zoya: Stevie (purple), Purity (white), Rikki (green), and Kerry (yellow).



I love this! Great for a first time. 

Actually, I might steal this idea from you


----------



## MidNiteSun

Irishgrrrl said:


> No, I haven't tried acrylic!  I've heard it works well though, so I might have to give that a try!



You should give it a try. I bought a set of acrylic paint from Michaels for like $10. It's great to have all the colors. It works so much better than nail polish. I love how it dries so fast so you don't mess up your design.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Terabethia said:


> I love this! Great for a first time.
> 
> Actually, I might steal this idea from you



LOL!  Thanks, and steal away!  Just post pics when you're done!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

MidNiteSun said:


> You should give it a try. I bought a set of acrylic paint from Michaels for like $10. It's great to have all the colors. It works so much better than nail polish. I love how it dries so fast so you don't mess up your design.



Sounds awesome!  And I love Michael's so any excuse to go there is cool with me!


----------



## MidNiteSun

OPI Pink Friday with black lace.


----------



## pandora_5

*MidNiteSun* - beautiful


----------



## born2bead

I saw a design on chitchatnails.com so this is my take using an image from my new Cheeky European Romance plate.  I stamped white over Zoya Dove, CG Flip Flop Fantasy on the pinky and OPI Solitaire liquid sand on the ring finger.  Added some nails studs...


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

No designs... I'm kinda basic!


----------



## Andrini

My 4th of july nails


----------



## Andrini

my wedding nails last March


----------



## JustJoey

Andrini said:


> View attachment 2258390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4th of july nails



WOW!



Andrini said:


> View attachment 2258392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wedding nails last March



Very pretty!  I was going to ask how you do stuff (like tucking in a shirt) without ripping anything off your nails...then I saw it was for your wedding.  Probably weren't having to tuck anything in


----------



## MidNiteSun

Kinda quiet....Bump...


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> Kinda quiet....Bump...



No art this time, just glitter...but wait 'til my next one.  I'm going to try to do an aquarium!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MidNiteSun said:


> Kinda quiet....Bump...



I just have glitter too lol


----------



## Irishgrrrl

JustJoey said:


> No art this time, just glitter...but wait 'til my next one.  I'm going to try to do an aquarium!



I CANNOT WAIT to see this!!!!!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

pinkprincess777 said:


> I just have glitter too lol





JustJoey said:


> No art this time, just glitter...but wait 'til my next one.  I'm going to try to do an aquarium!




I love glitter.    I cannot wait to see your aquarium nails.


----------



## MessyMansion

Beetle inspired nails.    (Bummer about the tip wear... it was a long day and I ended up photographing the nails AFTER the housework.  Doh.)


----------



## cubbiegirl2010

MessyMansion said:


> Beetle inspired nails.    (Bummer about the tip wear... it was a long day and I ended up photographing the nails AFTER the housework.  Doh.)


These look great (even after your long day)!


----------



## melbo

MessyMansion said:


> Beetle inspired nails.    (Bummer about the tip wear... it was a long day and I ended up photographing the nails AFTER the housework.  Doh.)


Your nails are beautiful! The details are very well done . :thumbup:


----------



## pinkprincess777

MessyMansion said:


> Beetle inspired nails.    (Bummer about the tip wear... it was a long day and I ended up photographing the nails AFTER the housework.  Doh.)



Very pretty! What is the blue sparkly Polish?


----------



## MidNiteSun

MessyMansion said:


> Beetle inspired nails.    (Bummer about the tip wear... it was a long day and I ended up photographing the nails AFTER the housework.  Doh.)



Love it!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MidNiteSun

Not so creative this week so I'm recycling an old design - the bumble bee. Please excuse my dog in the background. He's a mama's boy - never leave my side.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

MidNiteSun said:


> Not so creative this week so I'm recycling an old design - the bumble bee. Please excuse my dog in the background. He's a mama's boy - never leave my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264441



OMG, it's adorable!  Don't blame you for recycling that one at all!  And your dog is a cutie. Mine is a Momma's boy too so he always winds up in my pics!  LOL!


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> Not so creative this week so I'm recycling an old design - the bumble bee. Please excuse my dog in the background. He's a mama's boy - never leave my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264441



Very, very cute!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MidNiteSun said:


> Not so creative this week so I'm recycling an old design - the bumble bee. Please excuse my dog in the background. He's a mama's boy - never leave my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264441



I love it cute little bee!


----------



## MidNiteSun

pinkprincess777 said:


> I love it cute little bee!





JustJoey said:


> Very, very cute!


Thanks 



Irishgrrrl said:


> OMG, it's adorable!  Don't blame you for recycling that one at all!  And your dog is a cutie. Mine is a Momma's boy too so he always winds up in my pics!  LOL!



Thanks. He's the biggest & youngest out of our 3 boys. He think mommy is all his & doesn't like to share. Here's a pic of all 3 just for fun.


----------



## cubbiegirl2010

MidNiteSun said:


> Not so creative this week so I'm recycling an old design - the bumble bee. Please excuse my dog in the background. He's a mama's boy - never leave my side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264441


Love your bee, how neat!


----------



## MidNiteSun

cubbiegirl2010 said:


> Love your bee, how neat!



Thanks cubbiegirl


----------



## Irishgrrrl

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. He's the biggest & youngest out of our 3 boys. He think mommy is all his & doesn't like to share. Here's a pic of all 3 just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264640



Awwwww!  They're adorable!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Irishgrrrl said:


> Awwwww! They're adorable!



Thanks.


----------



## JustJoey

For my current mani I made my own stickers/decals using a stamp, acrylic paint and gel topcoat.  Don't know if I would recommend the process...I had to soak-off my first attempt as the stickers curled away from my nails and I could barely get them to adhere.  This try was better, but the texture of the nail is still rather rough.  It does look really cool, though.  I made a gradient of SensatioNail "Blue Yonder" & "Bombshell Beauty" and topped it with Gelish "Champagne" (it's a lot more "tropical water turquoise green" irl).  Then I added the stickers and 2 layers of topcoat.


----------



## Threshold

JustJoey said:


> For my current mani I made my own stickers/decals using a stamp, acrylic paint and gel topcoat.  Don't know if I would recommend the process...I had to soak-off my first attempt as the stickers curled away from my nails and I could barely get them to adhere.  This try was better, but the texture of the nail is still rather rough.  It does look really cool, though.  I made a gradient of SensatioNail "Blue Yonder" & "Bombshell Beauty" and topped it with Gelish "Champagne" (it's a lot more "tropical water turquoise green" irl).  Then I added the stickers and 2 layers of topcoat.



Wowwwwww...  All you need is a bubbler sound in the background for your nail-aquarium!

Here's mine, the easy way (Incoco "Tribal" dry polish):


----------



## Irishgrrrl

JustJoey said:


> For my current mani I made my own stickers/decals using a stamp, acrylic paint and gel topcoat.  Don't know if I would recommend the process...I had to soak-off my first attempt as the stickers curled away from my nails and I could barely get them to adhere.  This try was better, but the texture of the nail is still rather rough.  It does look really cool, though.  I made a gradient of SensatioNail "Blue Yonder" & "Bombshell Beauty" and topped it with Gelish "Champagne" (it's a lot more "tropical water turquoise green" irl).  Then I added the stickers and 2 layers of topcoat.



GORGEOUS!!!  I knew this was gonna be amazing, but it turned out even better than I expected!  Just beautiful!


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> For my current mani I made my own stickers/decals using a stamp, acrylic paint and gel topcoat.  Don't know if I would recommend the process...I had to soak-off my first attempt as the stickers curled away from my nails and I could barely get them to adhere.  This try was better, but the texture of the nail is still rather rough.  It does look really cool, though.  I made a gradient of SensatioNail "Blue Yonder" & "Bombshell Beauty" and topped it with Gelish "Champagne" (it's a lot more "tropical water turquoise green" irl).  Then I added the stickers and 2 layers of topcoat.



Wow....I love it.


----------



## joy&lv

Nail art for July


----------



## JustJoey

joy&lv said:


> Nail art for July



All very nice!  The first one is my favorite!!!


----------



## cubbiegirl2010

JustJoey said:


> For my current mani I made my own stickers/decals using a stamp, acrylic paint and gel topcoat.  Don't know if I would recommend the process...I had to soak-off my first attempt as the stickers curled away from my nails and I could barely get them to adhere.  This try was better, but the texture of the nail is still rather rough.  It does look really cool, though.  I made a gradient of SensatioNail "Blue Yonder" & "Bombshell Beauty" and topped it with Gelish "Champagne" (it's a lot more "tropical water turquoise green" irl).  Then I added the stickers and 2 layers of topcoat.


This is amazing!  Great job!


----------



## Theren

I did a French manicure gradient. White on top and light pink on bottom.


----------



## Theren

Here's a better picture.


----------



## Sunrize

MidNiteSun said:


> Thanks
> Thanks. He's the biggest & youngest out of our 3 boys. He think mommy is all his & doesn't like to share. Here's a pic of all 3 just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264640


So precious!!



Threshold said:


> Wowwwwww...  All you need is a bubbler sound in the background for your nail-aquarium!
> 
> Here's mine, the easy way (Incoco "Tribal" dry polish):


  Very nice!


----------



## DellaDog

joy&lv said:


> Nail art for July


Very, very good!  The bottom one is incredible.  What color is that on either side of the black line?


----------



## pinkprincess777

JustJoey said:


> For my current mani I made my own stickers/decals using a stamp, acrylic paint and gel topcoat.  .




cute! I also struggled when I made my own decals I think my nails are to curved to stick.






Threshold said:


> Wowwwwww...  All you need is a bubbler sound in the background for your nail-aquarium!
> 
> Here's mine, the easy way (Incoco "Tribal" dry polish):
> 
> [



Great colors!






joy&lv said:


> Nail art for July




Pretty! Really like the flaky looking one






Theren said:


> Here's a better picture.


Turned out great!


----------



## happyflower1

Been experimenting...


----------



## ilovesatchels

Superhero nails, joint effort beetween me and another sister on our youngest sister. Took us three hours hahahaha


----------



## Irishgrrrl

ilovesatchels said:


> View attachment 2273707
> 
> 
> Superhero nails, joint effort beetween me and another sister on our youngest sister. Took us three hours hahahaha



Very cool!  I'm surprised it ONLY took three hours!  LOL!


----------



## melbo

Hello kitty inspired nails! Sensationails Tahiti sunset, pink bouquet, and white Lily for dots and bow


----------



## born2bead

JustJoey said:


> All very nice!  The first one is my favorite!!!



Great nailart!



melbo said:


> Hello kitty inspired nails! Sensationails Tahiti sunset, pink bouquet, and white Lily for dots and bow



Too cute - love Hello Kitty!

Here's my nailart for the week.  Getting better with my gradients I think


----------



## pinkprincess777

born2bead said:


> Great nailart!
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute - love Hello Kitty!
> 
> Here's my nailart for the week.  Getting better with my gradients I think



That's an awesome gradient one of the best I've seen!


----------



## cubbiegirl2010

born2bead said:


> Great nailart!
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute - love Hello Kitty!
> 
> Here's my nailart for the week.  Getting better with my gradients I think


Love this , you did a great job!


----------



## Baybcakes

born2bead said:


> Great nailart!
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute - love Hello Kitty!
> 
> Here's my nailart for the week.  Getting better with my gradients I think



That gradient looks perfect!!!  I need to work on my gradients


----------



## Baybcakes

These are supposed to be a tribute mani to the late Youtube star Talia Joy. Inspired by the nails she used to get done.
Took over two hours. Closer to three.
Used rcm star power, ibd Jupiter blue,  acrylic paint, and acrylic for the 3d bows.  The rhinestones are 2mm and 4mm AB crystals from eBay.


----------



## Baybcakes

Trying again


----------



## Baybcakes

This is my right hand, not as easy to do w nondominant hand. I smudged the skull and didn't feel like fixing anymore.


----------



## ilovesatchels

Irishgrrrl said:


> Very cool!  I'm surprised it ONLY took three hours!  LOL!



Lol hahahaha we had to break for dinner


----------



## pinkprincess777

Baybcakes said:


> Trying again
> 
> View attachment 2276183



Very cool! And what an amazing young lady !


----------



## VodkaSoda

Baybcakes said:


> These are supposed to be a tribute mani to the late Youtube star Talia Joy. Inspired by the nails she used to get done.
> Took over two hours. Closer to three.
> Used rcm star power, ibd Jupiter blue,  acrylic paint, and acrylic for the 3d bows.  The rhinestones are 2mm and 4mm AB crystals from eBay.



Talia really was an amazing young girl. You did a fantastic job on this tribute and really did a great job honoring her. 







Baybcakes said:


> This is my right hand, not as easy to do w nondominant hand. I smudged the skull and didn't feel like fixing anymore.



Even with the smudged skull, it looks great!


----------



## daphnitely

My nails in July. 


Going to do a new set this weekend for August...


----------



## MidNiteSun

Baybcakes said:


> These are supposed to be a tribute mani to the late Youtube star Talia Joy. Inspired by the nails she used to get done.
> Took over two hours. Closer to three.
> Used rcm star power, ibd Jupiter blue,  acrylic paint, and acrylic for the 3d bows.  The rhinestones are 2mm and 4mm AB crystals from eBay.



Beautiful. Lot of hard work. Hehe


----------



## MidNiteSun

daphnitely said:


> My nails in July.
> View attachment 2278127
> 
> Going to do a new set this weekend for August...



Nice. Yours last a whole month?  Mine only lasts about a week.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm a QUEEN!!!


----------



## Sharmeen

Some of my nail art=] xo


----------



## Fluttershy

I did this mani for a contest in which we had to do nai art inspired by a Darling Diva polish name.  I chose Screaming Butterflies lol:







Nail art inspired by the Taylor Swift song "State of Grace":






My friends love Animal Crossing, so I did these fossil accent nails for them:






Childhood cancer awareness ribbon for Talia:






Mani inspired by the Kacey Musgraves song "Follow Your Arrow":






Kacey liked it:






So did the co-writer of the song:






Taylor Swift is nominated for 2 MTV VMAs and I want her to win lol:


----------



## Fluttershy

Oh, and I forgot to mention that it's hand painted (using polish), on natural nails.  If you see a color you like and want to know the name of it, I should be able to look it up and tell you


----------



## daphnitely

MidNiteSun said:


> Nice. Yours last a whole month?  Mine only lasts about a week.



Yeah, mine lasts for a month. Its gel nails!

And my nails for this August:


----------



## JustJoey

Fluttershy said:


> I did this mani for a contest in which we had to do nai art inspired by a Darling Diva polish name.  I chose Screaming Butterflies lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail art inspired by the Taylor Swift song "State of Grace":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends love Animal Crossing, so I did these fossil accent nails for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childhood cancer awareness ribbon for Talia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani inspired by the Kacey Musgraves song "Follow Your Arrow":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kacey liked it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the co-writer of the song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift is nominated for 2 MTV VMAs and I want her to win lol:



Love the Screaming Butterflies!  Hope you win!!!


----------



## Fluttershy

JustJoey said:


> Love the Screaming Butterflies!  Hope you win!!!




The contest ended a month or two ago and I was one of the winners!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Sharmeen said:


> [
> Some of my nail art=] xo











Fluttershy said:


> I did this mani for a contest in which we had to do nai art inspired by a Darling Diva polish name.  I chose Screaming Butterflies lol:
> g]



Excellent art ladies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JustJoey

Fluttershy said:


> The contest ended a month or two ago and I was one of the winners!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Lazy weekend nail. Hehe


----------



## MidNiteSun

Fluttershy said:


> I did this mani for a contest in which we had to do nai art inspired by a Darling Diva polish name.  I chose Screaming Butterflies lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail art inspired by the Taylor Swift song "State of Grace":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friends love Animal Crossing, so I did these fossil accent nails for them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childhood cancer awareness ribbon for Talia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani inspired by the Kacey Musgraves song "Follow Your Arrow":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kacey liked it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did the co-writer of the song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift is nominated for 2 MTV VMAs and I want her to win lol:



So cool. Congrats!!!


----------



## joy&lv

DellaDog said:


> Very, very good!  The bottom one is incredible.  What color is that on either side of the black line?



it's ozotic multi-chrome and holo mix... pm me and I will look it up.


----------



## MidNiteSun

daphnitely said:


> Yeah, mine lasts for a month. Its gel nails!
> 
> And my nails for this August:
> View attachment 2283176



Oh gel nails. I haven't tried gel ones. Is it easy to use?  I like the ombré look but just can't do it.


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> Oh gel nails. I haven't tried gel ones. Is it easy to use?  I like the ombré look but just can't do it.



Gel are awesome!  They're a lot more forgiving that regular polish (but a lot more expensive, too ).


----------



## JustJoey

Tribute to Talia Joy Castellano.
Pansies mean "thoughts" or "memory" and I added a monogram of her initials against a background of forget-me-nots.

These are decals that I painted then applied to a finished mani.


----------



## regretless




----------



## CrysLovesPolish

This thread is freaking AMAZING!  You guys are so talented.  I'm trying to learn nail art myself.  Here is one from last week.


----------



## JustJoey

CrysLovesPolish said:


> This thread is freaking AMAZING!  You guys are so talented.  I'm trying to learn nail art myself.  Here is one from last week.



WOW!  Amazing detail!  I love gradients...I think they're my favorite polish style.


----------



## gymangel812

CrysLovesPolish said:


> This thread is freaking AMAZING!  You guys are so talented.  I'm trying to learn nail art myself.  Here is one from last week.


how do you do the gradients? they're so smooth!


----------



## bella601

CrysLovesPolish said:


> This thread is freaking AMAZING!  You guys are so talented.  I'm trying to learn nail art myself.  Here is one from last week.



Very pretty


----------



## pandora_5

melbo said:


> Hello kitty inspired nails! Sensationails Tahiti sunset, pink bouquet, and white Lily for dots and bow



So sweet



Fluttershy said:


> I did this mani for a contest in which we had to do nai art inspired by a Darling Diva polish name.  I chose Screaming Butterflies lol:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/z6GBrqO.jpg
> 
> Nail art inspired by the Taylor Swift song "State of Grace":
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RM7XDy1.png
> 
> My friends love Animal Crossing, so I did these fossil accent nails for them:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/g6QFFGu.png
> 
> Childhood cancer awareness ribbon for Talia:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lfpIVg2.png
> 
> Mani inspired by the Kacey Musgraves song "Follow Your Arrow":
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rkpStV6.png
> 
> Kacey liked it:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1AdE5AR.png
> 
> So did the co-writer of the song:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/umHLWKy.png
> 
> Taylor Swift is nominated for 2 MTV VMAs and I want her to win lol:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9zcIzCE.png



Beautiful all


daphnitely said:


> Yeah, mine lasts for a month. Its gel nails!
> 
> And my nails for this August:
> View attachment 2283176



Like this



CrysLovesPolish said:


> This thread is freaking AMAZING!  You guys are so talented.  I'm trying to learn nail art myself.  Here is one from last week.



Gorgeous


----------



## pandora_5

Here are mine


----------



## MidNiteSun

You ladies are so good & creative. Keep them coming.


----------



## black_reno

My nails for the day


----------



## koshik

That bear is just hysterical!


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

JustJoey said:


> WOW!  Amazing detail!  I love gradients...I think they're my favorite polish style.


thank u so much


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

gymangel812 said:


> how do you do the gradients? they're so smooth!


thank u i use the makeup sponge method


----------



## JustJoey

Gerbera daisies using acrylic paint and scrubbed glitter detailing around the centers.  SO happy with this mani!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Sandy Beach!!!


----------



## koshik

JustJoey said:


> Gerbera daisies using acrylic paint and scrubbed glitter detailing around the centers.  SO happy with this mani!!!


How beautiful!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MidNiteSun said:


> Sandy Beach!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289672



Love it! Great feet!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

JustJoey said:


> Gerbera daisies using acrylic paint and scrubbed glitter detailing around the centers.  SO happy with this mani!!!



Beautiful!  Love the glitter centers!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

MidNiteSun said:


> Sandy Beach!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289672



Oh, this is so cute!  We're going to the beach in a few weeks so I might have to do something like this for my vacation mani!


----------



## JustJoey

koshik said:


> How beautiful!





Irishgrrrl said:


> Beautiful!  Love the glitter centers!



Thanks!  I'm sure enjoying it!!!


----------



## pandora_5

*justjoey, MidNiteSun* - gorgeous


----------



## Madonna66

daphnitely said:


> Yeah, mine lasts for a month. Its gel nails!
> 
> And my nails for this August:
> View attachment 2283176


Fabulous! I've been using gel colors on myself and clients for over 2 years.  I am not creative at all so any nail art  is very basic.  I've tried the gradients and just can't get them to work with the gels. Do you have a YouTube video or can you give a quick run down of what you do? Thanks so much, once again, beautiful job!


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

JustJoey said:


> Gerbera daisies using acrylic paint and scrubbed glitter detailing around the centers.  SO happy with this mani!!!


This is so beautiful!  Wow!


----------



## Theren

Not quite what I wanted.. but fun still.


----------



## valvets

so i went to tokyo last week....


----------



## MidNiteSun

Irishgrrrl said:


> Oh, this is so cute!  We're going to the beach in a few weeks so I might have to do something like this for my vacation mani!



Thanks.


----------



## pippo

JustJoey said:


> Gerbera daisies using acrylic paint and scrubbed glitter detailing around the centers.  SO happy with this mani!!!



This is so pretty!


----------



## JustJoey

pandora_5 said:


> *justjoey, MidNiteSun* - gorgeous





CrysLovesPolish said:


> This is so beautiful!  Wow!





pippo said:


> This is so pretty!



Thanks!

The flowers are starting to wear off at the tips. (They lasted only about 3 days under gel topcoat )  Next time I'll have to keep the acrylic paint away from the free edge.


----------



## melbo

valvets said:


> so i went to tokyo last week....



I love your design! How long did it take to get your nails done?


----------



## valvets

melbo said:


> I love your design! How long did it take to get your nails done?



3 hours in total! but she spent an hour on nail care - removing my liquidsand polish and cuticles


----------



## pandora_5

Theren said:


> Not quite what I wanted.. but fun still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292860



beautiful


----------



## Afterfiveee

Click to watch how I create this design~


----------



## JustJoey

Probably my last summer mani for this year...the seashore!  Actually not very hard to do, just VERY time-consuming!

I got the idea from MidNiteSun...Thanks!!!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

JustJoey said:


> Probably my last summer mani for this year...the seashore!  Actually not very hard to do, just VERY time-consuming!
> 
> I got the idea from MidNiteSun...Thanks!!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> Probably my last summer mani for this year...the seashore!  Actually not very hard to do, just VERY time-consuming!
> 
> I got the idea from MidNiteSun...Thanks!!!



Gorgeous.


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

JustJoey said:


> Probably my last summer mani for this year...the seashore!  Actually not very hard to do, just VERY time-consuming!
> 
> I got the idea from MidNiteSun...Thanks!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful


These are so adorable!!!!!


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

Hi guys.  These are my Quilted Chanel inspired Nails - Using a tutorial if found on youtube.  I love how they turned out.


----------



## VodkaSoda

CrysLovesPolish said:


> Hi guys.  These are my Quilted Chanel inspired Nails - Using a tutorial if found on youtube.  I love how they turned out.



I'd be really proud too! They look really great!


----------



## JustJoey

Irishgrrrl said:


> Beautiful!!!





MidNiteSun said:


> Gorgeous.





CrysLovesPolish said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks-you all for the complements!!!



CrysLovesPolish said:


> Hi guys.  These are my Quilted Chanel inspired Nails - Using a tutorial if found on youtube.  I love how they turned out.



I saw that tutorial, too.  Great job!!!


----------



## Tiare

JustJoey said:


> Probably my last summer mani for this year...the seashore!  Actually not very hard to do, just VERY time-consuming!
> 
> I got the idea from MidNiteSun...Thanks!!!



That this is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tiare

CrysLovesPolish said:


> Hi guys.  These are my Quilted Chanel inspired Nails - Using a tutorial if found on youtube.  I love how they turned out.



So cool, I want to try that!!


----------



## pandora_5

CrysLovesPolish said:


> These are so adorable!!!!!



thanks. your nails are gorgeous too


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## cubbiegirl2010

pandora_5 said:


>


Great job, I always enjoy seeing your manis!  Your nails are always so beautiful!


----------



## pandora_5

thank you


----------



## koshik

pandora_5 said:


> thank you


Your nails are always beautiful. Do you ever have problems with the sidewalls being that your nails are so long?


----------



## MidNiteSun

koshik said:


> Your nails are always beautiful. Do you ever have problems with the sidewalls being that your nails are so long?



I'd to know too. I can't never have nails that long. I always break them. ;p


----------



## pandora_5

Thanks girls. I don't have problems with that. Lucky, they are so strong since I'm using Essence Ultra strong nail hardener  It's really good


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

pandora_5 said:


>



gorgeous!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

pandora_5 said:


> Thanks girls. I don't have problems with that. Lucky, they are so strong since I'm using Essence Ultra strong nail hardener  It's really good



I'm gonna give that Essence Ultra strong nail hardener a try. My nails aren't that strong/hard so I can't keep them too long. . Thanks


----------



## koshik

pandora_5 said:


> Thanks girls. I don't have problems with that. Lucky, they are so strong since I'm using Essence Ultra strong nail hardener  It's really good


Could you give us an idea how you use the hardener? Under SOG manis, how often, etc.


----------



## pandora_5

CrysLovesPolish said:


> gorgeous!!



thanks



MidNiteSun said:


> I'm gonna give that Essence Ultra strong nail hardener a try. My nails aren't that strong/hard so I can't keep them too long. . Thanks



you should try it, it's the best 



koshik said:


> Could you give us an idea how you use the hardener? Under SOG manis, how often, etc.



I use it every time before polishing, as base coat. and that's it  what is sog?


----------



## cubbiegirl2010

pandora_5 said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> you should try it, it's the best
> 
> 
> 
> I use it every time before polishing, as base coat. and that's it  what is sog?


That mani is awesome!  SOG stands for soak off gel.


----------



## pandora_5

Thanks


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

Chanel Bel-Argus & my attempt at mosaic nails for the accent


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrysLovesPolish said:


> Chanel Bel-Argus & my attempt at mosaic nails for the accent
> View attachment 2307648



Beautiful!  I love Bel Argus and I love your accent nail . . . looks like stained glass!


----------



## Sharmeen

A checkered and nail splat design=] xo


----------



## Sharmeen

Also a cupcake nail design =] xo


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Probably not easy to see in the pic, but I played with my matte TC for the first time today!  This is also my first tape-icure so yay!  And I also mattified every other toe. I was having fun with that TC!  LOL!

This is three coats of Butter London Wallis with one coat of Butter London Hardwear TC, and then one coat of OPI Matte TC.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Irishgrrrl said:


> View attachment 2308978
> 
> Probably not easy to see in the pic, but I played with my matte TC for the first time today!  This is also my first tape-icure so yay!  And I also mattified every other toe. I was having fun with that TC!  LOL!
> 
> This is three coats of Butter London Wallis with one coat of Butter London Hardwear TC, and then one coat of OPI Matte TC.



Cute. I bought a matte tc too but haven't used it yet. Now I can't wait. Hehe


----------



## MidNiteSun

Sharmeen said:


> View attachment 2308880
> 
> 
> A checkered and nail splat design=] xo



Love this.


----------



## MidNiteSun

I've been really lazy lately. I need to start thinking of new designs or at least spend more time on my nails. I can't believe I went thru a week & 1/2 without doing my nail. LOL


----------



## JustJoey

Sharmeen said:


> View attachment 2308880
> 
> 
> A checkered and nail splat design=] xo



I love how the accent nail looks like the checks rebelled against the structure and just decided to do their own thing!


----------



## pandora_5

MidNiteSun said:


> I've been really lazy lately. I need to start thinking of new designs or at least spend more time on my nails. I can't believe I went thru a week & 1/2 without doing my nail. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2309530



beautiful. great pink


----------



## MidNiteSun

pandora_5 said:


> beautiful. great pink



Thanks. I love yours, as always. What is the color of your pink?  Mine is OPI Suzi' Hungary again.


----------



## pandora_5

Thank you. Loreal - Marie Antoinette


----------



## MidNiteSun

pandora_5 said:


> Thank you. Loreal - Marie Antoinette



Thanks...I'll see if I can find one. I really like that shade of pink


----------



## Afterfiveee




----------



## MidNiteSun

Afterfiveee said:


>



Cute!!! How did you do that?


----------



## Sharmeen

MidNiteSun said:


> Love this.






JustJoey said:


> I love how the accent nail looks like the checks rebelled against the structure and just decided to do their own thing!



Thank you =] xo


----------



## pandora_5

Afterfiveee said:


> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2543/ygvb.png



beautiful. love that pink


----------



## pinkprincess777

Love everyone's art!
 Sharmeen - love your artistic nail!
 AfterFivee love the gradient nails did you use striping tape? Looks really cool!
MidNite- cute dragonflies!
Pandora - beautiful nails as always! Really like your mani with the Cheetah print!

Here is my recent mani - pastel galaxy mani


----------



## MidNiteSun

pinkprincess777 said:


> Love everyone's art!
> Sharmeen - love your artistic nail!
> AfterFivee love the gradient nails did you use striping tape? Looks really cool!
> MidNite- cute dragonflies!
> Pandora - beautiful nails as always! Really like your mani with the Cheetah print!
> 
> Here is my recent mani - pastel galaxy mani



Love it!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

MidNiteSun said:


> Love it!!!



Thanks!


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Pandora - beautiful nails as always! Really like your mani with the Cheetah print!



thank you

beautiful galaxy


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## JustJoey

Inspired by my daughter's Elmo bubble bath.


----------



## DellaDog

pinkprincess777 said:


> Love everyone's art!
> Sharmeen - love your artistic nail!
> AfterFivee love the gradient nails did you use striping tape? Looks really cool!
> MidNite- cute dragonflies!
> Pandora - beautiful nails as always! Really like your mani with the Cheetah print!
> 
> Here is my recent mani - pastel galaxy mani


It is almost relaxing to look at & so pretty.  I think you need to do a lesson on how you did it.  I have watched a couple of videos on how to do it, but yours is the first I have seen done in pastels.


----------



## pinkprincess777

DellaDog said:


> It is almost relaxing to look at & so pretty.  I think you need to do a lesson on how you did it.  I have watched a couple of videos on how to do it, but yours is the first I have seen done in pastels.



Thanks   I did base color in light purple, then just randomly sponged on light yellow, light green and light blue until I liked the look. I used gelish and had to sponge each color twice to get it dark enough. (Made all the pastels by mixing my dark colors with white) after the sponging I did a layer of glitter to smooth out the sponge look. Finally added white dots and cross like stars and top coat. Hope that makes sense


----------



## Theren

Coral, gold, and white


----------



## MidNiteSun

Pink with flowers


----------



## AnnAnn99

Natural Acrygel mani with dragonfly water decal on pinky.


----------



## DellaDog

AnnAnn99 said:


> Natural Acrygel mani with dragonfly water decal on pinky.


Acrygel is obviously working for you since your nails are longer than the last picture you posted. Gotta love it!


----------



## DellaDog

pinkprincess777 said:


> Thanks   I did base color in light purple, then just randomly sponged on light yellow, light green and light blue until I liked the look. I used gelish and had to sponge each color twice to get it dark enough. (Made all the pastels by mixing my dark colors with white) after the sponging I did a layer of glitter to smooth out the sponge look. Finally added white dots and cross like stars and top coat. Hope that makes sense


Makes complete sense & I like that you reminded us we can make our own pastel colors.  Nice job making your own stars.


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> View attachment 2315808
> 
> 
> Pink with flowers



Very pretty!  I like the simplicity of this.


----------



## AnnAnn99

DellaDog said:


> Acrygel is obviously working for you since your nails are longer than the last picture you posted. Gotta love it!



I am so happy with the acrygel.  I have been using it for 5 weeks.  My middle fingers and thumbs are slightly shorter than the rest of my nails but in a couple of weeks they should all be one length.  The length I have now is my preferred length.


----------



## pinkprincess777

DellaDog said:


> Makes complete sense & I like that you reminded us we can make our own pastel colors.  Nice job making your own stars.



Thank you! Yeah I experiment with my colors a lot! Lol







AnnAnn99 said:


> Natural Acrygel mani with dragonfly water decal on pinky.






your nails look amazing!




MidNiteSun said:


> View attachment 2315808
> 
> 
> Pink with flowers



Very pretty!


----------



## pandora_5

MidNiteSun said:


> View attachment 2315808
> 
> 
> Pink with flowers



so cute


----------



## Irishgrrrl

pandora_5 said:


> so cute



Beautiful!  Love the glittery tips!


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> so cute


Pretty!


----------



## pandora_5

Thanks girls


----------



## zeitgeist4

Here are some of my recent manicures.

Fanbrush mani





Abstract watermelon





Hello Kitty with subtle flowers





Neon with black and white glitter topcoat





Flowers





Jellyfish


----------



## valvets

with nars galathee (:


----------



## pandora_5

*zeitgeist* - beautiful all
*valvets* - gorgeous nails and manicure


----------



## Irishgrrrl

zeitgeist4 said:


> Here are some of my recent manicures.
> 
> Fanbrush mani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abstract watermelon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty with subtle flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon with black and white glitter topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellyfish



These are gorgeous!  I especially like the first one, the flowers and the jellyfish!  Too cute!  

BTW, how did you do the first one?  I know it requires a fan brush, but how exactly does it work?


----------



## valvets

from the bogo sale


----------



## pinkprincess777

Zeitgeist all of your art is gorgeous! 
Beautiful nails Valvets!


----------



## MidNiteSun

zeitgeist4 said:


> Here are some of my recent manicures.
> 
> Fanbrush mani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abstract watermelon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty with subtle flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon with black and white glitter topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellyfish



Love all of them, especially the Hello Kitty one. Big HK fan here


----------



## MidNiteSun

Ladies - what colors do you mix to get the sand (beach sand) color?  I used brown/yellow/a little white but didn't quite like it. Thanks


----------



## zeitgeist4

Irishgrrrl said:


> BTW, how did you do the first one?  I know it requires a fan brush, but how exactly does it work?


 Here is the tutorial I used for the fan brush mani. I find it's helpful to get the brush damp (not soaking wet) with nail polish remover or water first. That way the bristles clump together enough to get separated lines.
http://www.beautylish.com/f/gzqcsc/fan-brush-nail-art-tutorial


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> Ladies - what colors do you mix to get the sand (beach sand) color?  I used brown/yellow/a little white but didn't quite like it. Thanks



I used Xian Vista pigment from Coastal Scents mixed in a pearl white.  The Xian Vista has a lot of yellow/green shimmer to it, but the pearl white cut the shimmer and made it a good sandy color.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

zeitgeist4 said:


> Here is the tutorial I used for the fan brush mani. I find it's helpful to get the brush damp (not soaking wet) with nail polish remover or water first. That way the bristles clump together enough to get separated lines.
> http://www.beautylish.com/f/gzqcsc/fan-brush-nail-art-tutorial



Very cool!  Thanks!


----------



## daygolove

Notw


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> I used Xian Vista pigment from Coastal Scents mixed in a pearl white.  The Xian Vista has a lot of yellow/green shimmer to it, but the pearl white cut the shimmer and made it a good sandy color.



Thanks


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> I used Xian Vista pigment from Coastal Scents mixed in a pearl white.  The Xian Vista has a lot of yellow/green shimmer to it, but the pearl white cut the shimmer and made it a good sandy color.



One more question. Do you just mix the pigment  with acrylic paint?  I've never mixed any pigments to any nail polishes or paint before so really don't know anything about it.  TIA!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Daygolove Love it!


----------



## AnnAnn99

New acrygel mani using Gelish base, Vitagel and TIO.  Added water decals and then RNP top coat.


----------



## MidNiteSun

AnnAnn99 said:


> New acrygel mani using Gelish base, Vitagel and TIO.  Added water decals and then RNP top coat.



Very pretty.


----------



## pandora_5

daygolove said:


> Notw



so gorgeous



AnnAnn99 said:


> New acrygel mani using Gelish base, Vitagel and TIO.  Added water decals and then RNP top coat.



beautiful


----------



## AnnAnn99

pandora_5 said:


> so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful



Your art work is really beautiful.


----------



## Fluttershy

September is childhood cancer awareness month, so I'm doing a giveaway on my blog (entrants have to provide proof of having donated to The Ronan Thompson Foundation) and I did nail art based on the Taylor Swift song "Ronan":





"I remember your *bare feet* down the hallway
I remember your little laugh
*race cars* on the kitchen floor, *plastic dinosaurs*
I love you to the *moon* and back"

It's hand-painted using nail polish


----------



## JustJoey

MidNiteSun said:


> One more question. Do you just mix the pigment  with acrylic paint?  I've never mixed any pigments to any nail polishes or paint before so really don't know anything about it.  TIA!!!



I use gel polish and I mixed the pigment into the gel polish.  I think you could mix it into regular polish, but I would think that you would need an airtight jar to put it in so it didn't dry out before you could use it.  (There's a thread here that is about pigments and they would be a lot more knowledgeable than me!)  You can also sponge/scrub the pigment on top of tacky polish (like you would glitter), but this particular color would have a lot of green shimmer to it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pandora_5

AnnAnn99 said:


> Your art work is really beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## MidNiteSun

JustJoey said:


> I use gel polish and I mixed the pigment into the gel polish.  I think you could mix it into regular polish, but I would think that you would need an airtight jar to put it in so it didn't dry out before you could use it.  (There's a thread here that is about pigments and they would be a lot more knowledgeable than me!)  You can also sponge/scrub the pigment on top of tacky polish (like you would glitter), but this particular color would have a lot of green shimmer to it.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Fluttershy said:


> September is childhood cancer awareness month, so I'm doing a giveaway on my blog (entrants have to provide proof of having donated to The Ronan Thompson Foundation) and I did nail art based on the Taylor Swift song "Ronan":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I remember your *bare feet* down the hallway
> I remember your little laugh
> *race cars* on the kitchen floor, *plastic dinosaurs*
> I love you to the *moon* and back"
> 
> It's hand-painted using nail polish



Wow. Love it!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Fluttershy said:


> September is childhood cancer awareness month, so I'm doing a giveaway on my blog (entrants have to provide proof of having donated to The Ronan Thompson Foundation) and I did nail art based on the Taylor Swift song "Ronan":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I remember your *bare feet* down the hallway
> I remember your little laugh
> *race cars* on the kitchen floor, *plastic dinosaurs*
> I love you to the *moon* and back"
> 
> It's hand-painted using nail polish



Beautiful and beautiful cause


----------



## Sharmeen

Here I did four nail art designs=] xo


----------



## pinkprincess777

Sharmeen - so cute! Love Minnie!


----------



## CrysLovesPolish

Peacock Nails using born pretty water decals


----------



## MidNiteSun

Sharmeen said:


> View attachment 2330970
> View attachment 2330971
> View attachment 2330975
> View attachment 2330976
> 
> 
> Here I did four nail art designs=] xo



Love them all, especially the 1st & 3rd ones.  So cute.


----------



## JustJoey

CrysLovesPolish said:


> Peacock Nails using born pretty water decals
> 
> View attachment 2331419
> 
> View attachment 2331421



Gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

Here's my current mani. I used these picture for a review. I get compliments for the bows on a daily  basis


----------



## cubbiegirl2010

melbo said:


> Here's my current mani. I used these picture for a review. I get compliments for the bows on a daily  basis
> View attachment 2331874
> 
> 
> View attachment 2331876


This is beautiful!  Are you a model, you have nice smooth skin, from what I can see of your face you look like a model, very pretty!


----------



## melbo

cubbiegirl2010 said:


> This is beautiful!  Are you a model, you have nice smooth skin, from what I can see of your face you look like a model, very pretty!



Thanks! It's a combination of good genes, good lighting, and expensive gear lol.


----------



## pandora_5

CrysLovesPolish said:


> Peacock Nails using born pretty water decals
> 
> View attachment 2331419
> 
> View attachment 2331421



this is gorgeous!!!



melbo said:


> Here's my current mani. I used these picture for a review. I get compliments for the bows on a daily  basis
> View attachment 2331874
> 
> 
> View attachment 2331876



so cute


----------



## Sharmeen

Another design on autumn nails for september! =] xo


----------



## Sharmeen

pinkprincess777 said:


> Sharmeen - so cute! Love Minnie!






MidNiteSun said:


> Love them all, especially the 1st & 3rd ones.  So cute.



Thank you =] xo


----------



## Sharmeen

My eeyore nail design=] xo


----------



## pinkprincess777

Sharmeen said:


> View attachment 2337652
> 
> 
> My eeyore nail design=] xo



Oh my Gosh that's super cute!


----------



## Frivole88

Cheetah Sparkle


----------



## Kapster

Hi ladies, has anyone tried the Ciate Colourfoil kits? I found them at TJ Maxx for $10 so I thought that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## spoiledwify

Ladies my little daughters are obsess doing this nail pairing ,do you guys use and tools to create this wonderful nail art? Want yo know plssss!!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

My current nails


----------



## pinkprincess777

kristinlorraine said:


> Cheetah Sparkle
> View attachment 2338742



Great job I'm horrible at cheetah print!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Homecoming nails - cheerleader and volleyball


----------



## Frivole88

thanks! it's a sticker nail polish i bought from Sephora. it's very easy to apply and it surprisingly held well.



pinkprincess777 said:


> Great job I'm horrible at cheetah print!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Babyyjulianne said:


> View attachment 2342955
> 
> My current nails



Wow. Did you do this yourself?


----------



## Babyyjulianne

MidNiteSun said:


> Wow. Did you do this yourself?



Oh no lol I can't even paint my own toe nails


----------



## MidNiteSun

babyyjulianne said:


> oh no lol i can't even paint my own toe nails



lol.


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> Homecoming nails - cheerleader and volleyball



this is so gorgeous


----------



## polishinfluenza

Here's my nail art inspired by a certain Disney/Pixar movie 
Beth @thepolishinfluenza


----------



## melbo

First time using edge nails(also known as pyramid, Ferrari, etc) . They were a pain in the butt to apply but I love how they look. I got bored applying only polish to my nails so now I'm into 3d nail art and rhinestones. I Iook at Nail Maxx and Nail Up for ideas.


----------



## peasncarrots

I did foils for the first time with Ciate's kit. Nfu Oh Aqua Base was amazing as a top coat. I tried layering fast dry top coat after the aqua base was dry but it completely distorted the color and shine. One Ciate sheet was enough for a manicure plus enough to fix a couple nails. I love how it turned out!


----------



## Sharmeen

My cute bow nails I did! Love how they look! =] xo


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> this is so gorgeous
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2DsN-J9y6VY/UkPy6t-HwgI/AAAAAAAAFn0/BWJdl77f6Pk/s4[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> thanks! Love your nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Sharmeen, post: 25450169"][ATTACH]2349343[/ATTACH]
> 
> My cute bow nails I did! Love how they look! =] xo[/QUOTE]
> They are really cute!


----------



## rainbowrose

Sharmeen said:


> View attachment 2349343
> 
> 
> My cute bow nails I did! Love how they look! =] xo



These are so cute!

I am waiting for a nail art brush set I bought on eBay to arrive. Don't know how good I'll be at it but I am excited to try!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Got some nail art from Art club 3d lavender flowers....not sure how long it will last or maybe needed to wear  one or 2 nails at a time. This will take some getting used to. ...:what:


----------



## mymeimei02

This my left hand the flowers are all different.


----------



## yinnie

First time dotting using ulta3 dotting tool kit. Pretty happy with the results!
Polishes used:
- Essie watermelon
- Ulta3 lilac bloom


----------



## melbo

mymeimei02 said:


> This my left hand the flowers are all different.



Very pretty!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Glow in the dark Halloween fun!


----------



## Tulis

My nail art for this week:


----------



## nguyenp

pinkprincess777 said:


> Glow in the dark Halloween fun!



OMG this is so cool!


----------



## pinkprincess777

nguyenp said:


> OMG this is so cool!



Thanks! Its fun!


----------



## Babyyjulianne

My pretty nails


----------



## phoebet

regretless said:


>


all of your design look amazing!  if you haven't already, you should start a youtube channel to post nail art tutorials!


----------



## mcoco

peasncarrots said:


> I did foils for the first time with Ciate's kit. Nfu Oh Aqua Base was amazing as a top coat. I tried layering fast dry top coat after the aqua base was dry but it completely distorted the color and shine. One Ciate sheet was enough for a manicure plus enough to fix a couple nails. I love how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 2349286



I love the foil look! I have always wanted to try it out, but a bit nervous at giving them a try.


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Ashlene

loving my bunnies~~ 
	

		
			
		

		
	



excuse my toes~~ ;D


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


>



So beautiful! 







Ashlene said:


> loving my bunnies~~
> excuse my toes~~ ;D



How cute!! And your toes are just fine


----------



## Ashlene

pinkprincess777 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!! And your toes are just fine



Thanks&#65281; 
love this design a lot~~ ;D


----------



## zeitgeist4

I'm not sure exactly how this is related to Halloween, but here is the Halloween nail art I did last night. Radioactive ooze? I will do something more Halloween-y for next week.


----------



## pandora_5

pinkprincess777 said:


> So beautiful!



thanks


----------



## melbo

My Halloween -ish nails? I'm not going for scary this year. Almost ruined them by spilling my nail glue every where. Gulp. :sly:


----------



## pinkprincess777

melbo said:


> My Halloween -ish nails? I'm not going for scary this year. Almost ruined them by spilling my nail glue every where. Gulp. :sly:



Very cool!


----------



## mymeimei02

Trying out Sally Hansen's nail stickers. Letters as an accent nail. Surprisingly very easy to use and quick.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Glowing ghosts for Halloween


----------



## zeitgeist4

My Halloween nails.






Based it on this cutepolish design, but added the bat/moon design of my own.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GgWk1dTRU8


----------



## pandora_5

melbo said:


> My Halloween -ish nails? I'm not going for scary this year. Almost ruined them by spilling my nail glue every where. Gulp. :sly:



gorgeous



pinkprincess777 said:


> Glowing ghosts for Halloween



like this



zeitgeist4 said:


> My Halloween nails.
> 
> http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/zeitgeist4/Nails/null_zps6af9c6f6.jpg
> 
> Based it on this cutepolish design, but added the bat/moon design of my own.




beautiful


----------



## katfar3

Love the pink and gold combo.  Am very new to any kind of nail art, and at 56 yes old,there is
A lot that I wouldn't even try to carry out.  But this one I like very much.


----------



## pandora_5

thanks


----------



## melbo

Bday mani! Cuz a girl can never have too much candy! I combined two colors to get this blue. A bit sloppy but I was in a hurry!


----------



## pinkprincess777

pandora_5 said:


> gorgeous




love this combo its beautiful!






melbo said:


> Bday mani! Cuz a girl can never have too much candy! I combined two colors to get this blue. A bit sloppy but I was in a hurry!


How fun and creative!


----------



## pandora_5

Thanks


----------



## Frivole88

Caviar manicure


----------



## mymeimei02

Using some flower stickers


----------



## Fox B

bellabird said:


> I have been seeing creative nail designs out and about. So, I asked my friend do something fun with my nails while I am on vacation. I usually have short natural nails, so this is very daring for me.
> 
> *Vintage sparkle*:


 
so pretty !!!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## melbo

My mani for this week. I'm addicted to Japanese nail mags and this design happened to be one that I I thought was "doable". Of course I had to improvise because I didn't have certain rhinestones on hand (lol). I used CND for the purple and OPI Passion.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Girl & dandelion


----------



## danilouwho

I haven't posted over here in so so long! Here are a few of my recent nail art adventures. The first one is the current mani, I'm doing Doctor Who themed nail art for the next week in lead up to the 50th Anniversary special.

Dalek/exterminate nails





night sky gradient





The Dirty Heads themed nails for a concert I went to





Doctor Who themed to match my new phone case





Skull with pink glitter teeth





Nightmare Before Christmas!





Inspired by the pattern on a bobtail squid





Angler fish!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mine are so basic compared to all the designs you guys do!!!


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## mymeimei02

Wearing some nail stickers butterflies and hearts over Essie's Turquoise


----------



## MidNiteSun

danilouwho said:


> I haven't posted over here in so so long! Here are a few of my recent nail art adventures. The first one is the current mani, I'm doing Doctor Who themed nail art for the next week in lead up to the 50th Anniversary special.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalek/exterminate nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night sky gradient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dirty Heads themed nails for a concert I went to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Who themed to match my new phone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull with pink glitter teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by the pattern on a bobtail squid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angler fish!




You're so good. Love them all esp the night sky one


----------



## melbo

My first time using forms and acrylics. Soo much easier compared to gel . I used OPI Louvre Me, Mouvre Me Not and a pastel I bough from eBay.


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## Necromancer

Just a few recent designs I have done on my toes:


----------



## melbo

Necromancer said:


> Just a few recent designs I have done on my toes:



I love all your designs! They're all super well done


----------



## pinkprincess777

Necromancer said:


> Just a few recent designs I have done on my toes:
> ]
> 
> http://i4[/QUOTE]
> Love these! Awesome designs!


----------



## DellaDog

Necromancer said:


> Just a few recent designs I have done on my toes:


You must have the best looking big toes I've seen.


----------



## melbo

Holiday mani!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Necromancer said:


> Just a few recent designs I have done on my toes:


You have like perfect toes for nailart! Adorable, all of them. But the christmas one is secretly my favourite.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Color doens't come out right with flash, the pink is a neon.

Color club East Austin and Pretty Serious 88MPH used, along with white and red stamping and BM plate 423


----------



## pollekeskisses

Same as above, better picture.


----------



## Ashlene

My new Bling blings~~~ Happy~~~ 
&#9734;*:.&#65377;. o(&#8807;&#9661;&#8806o .&#65377;.:*&#9734;


----------



## zeitgeist4

This was my nail art for Thanksgiving week.






And for this week... starting Christmas off early.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Cute christmas nailart! I wish I had such steady hands, lol. I'll stick to decals and stamps this year.






Glitter Gal Citrine, OPI Alpine Snow and decals.


----------



## Theren

My glittery candy cane nails


----------



## pinkprincess777

Theren said:


> My glittery candy cane nails



Very pretty!







pollekeskisses said:


> Cute christmas nailart! I wish I had such steady hands, lol. I'll stick to decals and stamps this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter Gal Citrine, OPI Alpine Snow and decals.




Love the decals!!!! Look painted!






zeitgeist4 said:


> This was my nail art for Thanksgiving week.
> 
> ]


Love your Christmas tree!


----------



## zeitgeist4

Fair isle Christmas sweater


----------



## gillianna

I am just amazed how beautiful and creative everyone's nails are.  So much fun to look at.  Now I have a few ideas to try on my daughter.


----------



## Theren

Hand painted pink and white pointsettas and chevrons


----------



## JustJoey

Christmas mani's!!!  (I entered them both in a contest.  Please "repin" and "like".  Thanks!)

A Christmas village with stamped decals.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/547187423447178904/





Whimsical Christmas tree.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/547187423447224791/


----------



## Necromancer




----------



## boarbb

a previous gel nail I did when I was on a vacation in Hong Kong this summer :3 
more pics on my blog if you guys are interested


----------



## Necromancer

JustJoey said:


> Christmas mani's!!!  (I entered them both in a contest.  Please "repin" and "like".  Thanks!)
> 
> A Christmas village with stamped decals.



This is so adorable, I love it.


----------



## pollekeskisses

stamping art


----------



## floridasun8

boarbb said:


> a previous gel nail I did when I was on a vacation in Hong Kong this summer :3
> more pics on my blog if you guys are interested



Thats gorgeous!  I love how they look so deep and shiny, almost like a big jewel on each finger  

I bought my dd a gel kit for christmas.  Going to have to hijack it  LOL


----------



## boarbb

floridasun8 said:


> Thats gorgeous!  I love how they look so deep and shiny, almost like a big jewel on each finger
> 
> I bought my dd a gel kit for christmas.  Going to have to hijack it  LOL


thank you:3!! have fun with the kit  !!


----------



## boarbb

another one i got during vacation 
if you are interested to see more pics here is the link to the post


----------



## boarbb

I stayed in Hong Kong on vocation for 3 months so this is the third set I did there. 
I also included a review on my blog if you guys are interested  at least you can get a sense of how ppl get their gel nails done in hk.


----------



## pixiejenna

I got my nails done the other day and felt like this would be festive but not overly festive.


----------



## Theren

My louboutin inspired nails


----------



## Violeta02

Subtle hint of what I want for Christmas. Lol

Natural light



Flash


----------



## Valide

Oh wow! All this fabulous nail art! You are all so talented!


----------



## pandora_5

boarbb said:


> http://i.imgur.com/xkSCF3J.jpg
> another one i got during vacation





boarbb said:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ob3f61RRGzY/UqqQoQTCF_I/AAAAAAAAA2M/N6MMIqgXA2w/s1600/IMG-20131212-WA0033.jpg
> I stayed in Hong Kong on vocation for 3 months so this is the third set I did there.
> I also included a review on my blog if you guys are interested  at least you can get a sense of how ppl get their gel nails done in hk.



so beautiful



Violeta02 said:


> Subtle hint of what I want for Christmas. Lol
> 
> Natural light
> View attachment 2437677
> 
> 
> Flash
> View attachment 2437679



like this

my snowman


----------



## pollekeskisses

My lazy-girl version of galaxy nails






base: Orly "Black Vinyl"
Indigo and  blue loose glitter
glitter: Glam Polish "Meteorite Mash"

Picture made before the clean-up.


----------



## glitterpear83

pollekeskisses said:


> My lazy-girl version of galaxy nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base: Orly "Black Vinyl"
> Indigo and  blue loose glitter
> glitter: Glam Polish "Meteorite Mash"
> 
> Picture made before the clean-up.



Love this!!


----------



## pandora_5

New Year's nails


----------



## Theren

My new years nails


----------



## bunnycat

Awesome! I found the nail art thread! YAY! I'm going to have to go back through it all!

Here's one I did a couple of months ago. I broke all of my nails and they are just starting to get long enough again to do things with so I hope to join in again soon! It's an ombre of some pearly peach and brown fall shades with a decal on my ring finger. I'm wearing it with my antique set I wear now and then. My hubby (we'll call him Mr Bcat) got us matching Victorian bands for our anniversary and I usually stack it with an antique enameled Victorian 5 stone ring and a diamond eternity ring. What is very cool is that the rings were never split up. He found them as a set that stayed together after all this time. What a sweetie! (I apologize for the bling analysis. I also post on Pricescope and it's hard not to discuss pictured bling...)


----------



## bunnycat

pollekeskisses said:


> My lazy-girl version of galaxy nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base: Orly "Black Vinyl"
> Indigo and  blue loose glitter
> glitter: Glam Polish "Meteorite Mash"
> 
> Picture made before the clean-up.



Love these! I've been wanting to try Galaxy nail for awhile now.


----------



## Brainyblonde

This was my christmas and new year bling!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

bunnycat said:


> Awesome! I found the nail art thread! YAY! I'm going to have to go back through it all!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I did a couple of months ago. I broke all of my nails and they are just starting to get long enough again to do things with so I hope to join in again soon! It's an ombre of some pearly peach and brown fall shades with a decal on my ring finger. I'm wearing it with my antique set I wear now and then. My hubby (we'll call him Mr Bcat) got us matching Victorian bands for our anniversary and I usually stack it with an antique enameled Victorian 5 stone ring and a diamond eternity ring. What is very cool is that the rings were never split up. He found them as a set that stayed together after all this time. What a sweetie! (I apologize for the bling analysis. I also post on Pricescope and it's hard not to discuss pictured bling...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447361




I totally understand! I used to be a regular at PS. Gorgeous rings, BTW! And so cool that they've always been together! &#128522;


----------



## bella601

Beautiful


----------



## ManicTalons

Sharing my most recent   I'm on a bit of a stamping kick.  lol 

The base is LeChat Frozen Cold Spell (thermal gel polish) stamped with Color Club Harp on It.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Does anyone know if there's a thread that is for nail stamping only?


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here's my first attempt at a glitter fade. I used the CND additive for the teal color and then Artsy Fartsy Crafts glitter for the fade.

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=439648679497064&l=f6f3cdb117


----------



## CindyLeigh

Could anyone give me tips on how I'm able to upload things?


----------



## VodkaSoda

CindyLeigh, I just started a new thread for Stamping Nail Art. As far as uploading pics, I think it depends on the device your using. I think there's a reference thread for that.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hi ladies here is my nail art from these past few months! I go to Bling Your Nails in Castro Valley (Bay Area)


----------



## gfairenoughh

More


----------



## LVCRAZED

Cool designs ladies!!! 

Here's a link to my "Nail Art Looks" board on pinterest. 

http://www.pinterest.com/lvmm4/my-nail-art-looks/


----------



## pandora_5




----------



## MidNiteSun

Milk cow. Sorry, I did it upside down. Hehe


----------



## Sapphml

Playing with pigments and stamps over OPI gel - Romeo and Joulet. CND pigments, Essie Penny Talks for stamp.  The picture does not really catch the sparkly nature of the new CND duochrome pigments.


----------



## Candice0985

Does this count!? Ciate dried flower manicure


Sorry it's a bit messy I haven't cleaned up the smudges on my skin!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I did this recently. The polish is Nails Inc Leather Effect in Noho. Chains were cut from a cheap costume jewelry necklace. I was inspired by my new bag: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/madison-chain-tote-clubhouse-851455.html#post26095748


----------



## JDV

I need to stamp more often!

BL All Hail The Queen stamped with WnW Black Creme






OPI Skull and Glossbones stamped with Catrice Hip Queens Wear Blue Jeans





Revlon Lemon Meringue stamped with Sally Hansen Celeb City


----------



## Violeta02

trugel with gold stripes.


----------



## floridasun8

Just took off my tips but having in with studs for now.


----------



## Sakura-Chan

JDV said:


> I need to stamp more often!
> OPI Skull and Glossbones stamped with Catrice Hip Queens Wear Blue Jeans



Ooo, I *love* this! What stamping plate did you use, if you can remember?


----------



## spilledpolish

Hate the winter, so I did a pastel mix up.. hoping it would make me feel better. It did


----------



## DellaDog

spilledpolish said:


> Hate the winter, so I did a pastel mix up.. hoping it would make me feel better. It did


Wow!  Very pretty - I can see why that cheered you up.


----------



## Violeta02

June bride gelish with sally Hanson shell we dance and black striping.


----------



## 3Jems

This is my Chinese New Year nail art. 
It's done professionally at a nail salon in Singapore.


----------



## 3Jems

I had this done for Christmas last year - a wintry theme with sparkles.


----------



## christine74

My 14 year old did my nails & her friend


----------



## 3Jems

Just to share.... Some pics of various nail arts I had done last year at the same nail salon in Singapore.


----------



## JDV

Sakura-Chan said:


> Ooo, I *love* this! What stamping plate did you use, if you can remember?



It was BM-315.


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

Hi everyone! I'm new here and discovering the wide range of forums here. 

I decided to share my nails I did for Valentine's Day coming up.

I used Haute Polish in Classic Red and some Swarovski Crystals on my thumb and ring finger. I encapsulated the crystals so they won't budge. I tried micro beads in gold but I liked this look better. Simple yet different, for me at least.


----------



## Fommom

Ring finger is leopard head with blue glass bead eyes


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Love!


----------



## tinachkaa

gfairenoughh said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457120




WOW!!! These are amazing!! & love the Louboutin's!


----------



## mandib12

boarbb said:


> a previous gel nail I did when I was on a vacation in Hong Kong this summer :3
> more pics on my blog if you guys are interested


Do you remember what brand and color they used for your nails? I love it!


----------



## LVCRAZED

My Valentine's Day mani!!    ("Something Sweet" by CG)


----------



## JDV

boarbb said:


> a previous gel nail I did when I was on a vacation in Hong Kong this summer :3
> more pics on my blog if you guys are interested




Beautiful, they did a really nice job!  Darn it why didn't I think of this when I was there??  I try to pick up a kitschy fridge magnet from each country I visit but I think now I'm going to go for nail art!


----------



## zeitgeist4

My nail art from the past few weeks.


----------



## Janne A

So many great ideas here! 

Here's the latest nail art I did. This is a base of IBD Just Gel in Hot Springs, the roses were made with regular polish (OPI Mod ABout You, China Glaze Dance Baby, and OPI Alpine Snow, leaves were MakeUpStore Paula, Nubar Into The Wild and OPI Gargantuan Green Grape). I stamped with a white stamping polish and Bundle Monster plate BM-314. The thumb nail also had roses. After the roses and stamping had dried, everything got a coat of gel top coat.


----------



## Luvdabags

Hi All,  joining this thread.  This week's nail art.


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

This week's nails: 

Sephora Read My Palms with Emerald Crystals 

Getting into the St. patty's Day spirit.


----------



## elacaps

A Hannibal-themed mani....maybe just give me some points for effort? lol


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Janne A said:


> So many great ideas here!
> 
> Here's the latest nail art I did. This is a base of IBD Just Gel in Hot Springs, the roses were made with regular polish (OPI Mod ABout You, China Glaze Dance Baby, and OPI Alpine Snow, leaves were MakeUpStore Paula, Nubar Into The Wild and OPI Gargantuan Green Grape). I stamped with a white stamping polish and Bundle Monster plate BM-314. The thumb nail also had roses. After the roses and stamping had dried, everything got a coat of gel top coat.



So Pretty!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mine&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SheBags76

My strawberry water marble nail art. I was doing a 30 day nail challenge for my blog.


----------



## Luvdabags

This evening's nail art. First time doing nail vinyls.


----------



## Terabethia

I am willing spring to hurry up and get here by doing a light and pastel mani!

Base is 1 coat of Shellac Moonlight & Roses and 1 coat of Shellac Silver VIP Status (I wish you could see the RL sparkle of this in the photo, it's beautiful!). Tips are Julep Renee and the panda's are decals from BornPrettyStore.


----------



## elacaps

Feeling a little 80s nostalgic for my early childhood. I realize my middle finger looks a little reminiscent of those fab laser tag school picture day backdrops, lol.


----------



## JDV

elacaps said:


> Feeling a little 80s nostalgic for my early childhood. I realize my middle finger looks a little reminiscent of those fab laser tag school picture day backdrops, lol.



I think I had earrings that looked like each of your designs!  
Love it!


----------



## elacaps

JDV said:


> I think I had earrings that looked like each of your designs!
> Love it!



Thanks!!! Heh heh, yeah I am pretty sure I had those same earrings! I know I had a notebook with a cover that looked like my thumb - with fabulous multicolored paper inside. Such a rad time.  




Luvdabags said:


> This evening's nail art. First time doing nail vinyls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523138



Oh I love this! I just started using Nail Vinyls and I can't get those zig-zaggy chevrons quite right. I think my nails might be a little too short atm to accommodate them. Do you have a tough time getting the vinyls to stay stuck to your nail? Mine always lift up at the corners by the time I am ready to polish. But your mani looks perfect!!


----------



## Fommom

Stripes, glitter, stars and skulls!!! All hand painted -mainly with biosculpture gels I think? I just sat back in awe and watched while my nails were transformed!!


----------



## Theren

My nails are on fire


----------



## elacaps

Fommom said:


> View attachment 2540296
> 
> 
> Stripes, glitter, stars and skulls!!! All hand painted -mainly with biosculpture gels I think? I just sat back in awe and watched while my nails were transformed!!



So GREAT!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the skulls and the lattice work nail 



Theren said:


> My nails are on fire



I am in love with this gradient - so gorgeous!


----------



## elacaps

I worry I went a taaaaaaaddd juvenile, even for nail art. But nail art is meant to be fun so, eh, WHATEVER! 

We all need some sunshine and rainbows in our lives anyway!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

This was my first ever attempt at nail art. Vinylux Lilac Longing with some water transfer decals. Im pretty pleased with it.


----------



## elacaps

MsHarryWinston said:


> This was my first ever attempt at nail art. Vinylux Lilac Longing with some water transfer decals. Im pretty pleased with it.
> View attachment 2542598
> 
> View attachment 2542599



VERY beautiful!! I am very impressed that this is your first attempt at nail art! My first attempt look like a kindergartner's finger painting project gone wrong!


----------



## elacaps

I don't mean to double post the same nail art; I was just kind of disgusted looking at the pic I posted and what I did with the index finger nail, so I had to redo! This is a better representation of the nail art I feel better/not as horrified publishing, lol:


----------



## Theren

My St. Paddys day nails.. My vision was ALOT cuter (is that even a word?) in my head.


----------



## Theren

Oops forgot the picture


----------



## CindyLeigh

Luvdabags said:


> This evening's nail art. First time doing nail vinyls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523138



I'm so excited to try my nail vinyls! Fingers crossed I'll get to try them this week.


----------



## CindyLeigh

MsHarryWinston said:


> This was my first ever attempt at nail art. Vinylux Lilac Longing with some water transfer decals. Im pretty pleased with it.


Very pretty! At first I thought they were hand painted and I was shocked   I tend to admire hand painted, but skip over them b/c I couldn't replicate them in any way.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here are some of the recent nail art I've gotten to do on friends/family and myself.


----------



## CindyLeigh

And a couple more.


----------



## CindyLeigh

This is my mani from last night in gel polish. If you're interested in colors/brands, let me know and I'd be glad to think of them. (sorry for the dry skin - hadn't applied lotion yet)

I was inspired by @tee__ohh's picture on Instagram: http://instagram.com/p/lvy_LBzMFQ/. I wish I could have replicated her flowers so perfectly.

I also used the single chevron nail vinyl fromhttp://nailvinyls.storenvy.com/ to do my thumbs. This is the first product I've found that works so well with gel and had no seepage.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here are a few manis I did this weekend in gel polish with loose glitter and nail stamping.







And this one is a little over a week old on my sister.


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> Here are a few manis I did this weekend in gel polish with loose glitter and nail stamping.
> View attachment 2554213
> 
> View attachment 2554214
> 
> View attachment 2554215
> 
> 
> And this one is a little over a week old on my sister.
> View attachment 2554219


Wow!  You can come do my nails any day!  Is this a mxture of decals and hand painted?  Great job, Cindyleigh!  As much time as I spend playing with polish I should start doing something more creative than an accent nail. Lol


----------



## pollekeskisses

Really love the one with the yellow and the white, with the 'sprinkles' nail! Yup if you are bored *points at hands* here I am.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Kailuagal said:


> Wow!  You can come do my nails any day!  Is this a mxture of decals and hand painted?  Great job, Cindyleigh!  As much time as I spend playing with polish I should start doing something more creative than an accent nail. Lol



You're so sweet Kailuagal! I'd take a trip to the Aloha state any day to do nails. Hehe. 

Actually it's all pretty much all nail stamping. The ones that have the orange/teal with flowers on two fingers - that's just gel polish dotted with a dotting tool. Sadly I don't anticipate I'll ever get to hand painting a ton - just not quite in my wheelhouse. But nail stamping makes up a WHOLE lot in my book. Lol. My sister tends to be the one who does random designs picking/choosing from the stamping plates. The rest tend to find something on Pinterest that they like and we try to recreate it. 

Not sure if this link will work, but here's my "inspiration board" for nails.   That is where I usually start when I'm ready for my new set: http://www.pinterest.com/cindyleighcl/nail-inspiration/


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Really love the one with the yellow and the white, with the 'sprinkles' nail! Yup if you are bored *points at hands* here I am.



Hehe. Hey, a trip to the Netherlands would be a dream as well!

The "dots" are actually Gelish "Lots of Dots" over white. I love that polish! The yellow and pink are stamped with white polish over gel polish. My co-worker is the one sporting it.


----------



## elacaps

A mani to get me in the mood for spring!! This is one of my better gradients (and hey! showering afterwards cleaned the cuticles right up!!) and I also attempted the "Waterfall" technique by Sammy of The Nailasaurus. Hers are much more elegant and refined of course, but I still think mine looks ok, lol!


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> A mani to get me in the mood for spring!! This is one of my better gradients (and hey! showering afterwards cleaned the cuticles right up!!) and I also attempted the "Waterfall" technique by Sammy of The Nailasaurus. Hers are much more elegant and refined of course, but I still think mine looks ok, lol!



I actually think your waterfall nail is REALLY pretty and think it's definitely on par with the Nailasaurus! I'm hoping to attempt that technique on my mom this weekend.   You've done a great job - very pretty!


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> You're so sweet Kailuagal! I'd take a trip to the Aloha state any day to do nails. Hehe.
> 
> Actually it's all pretty much all nail stamping. The ones that have the orange/teal with flowers on two fingers - that's just gel polish dotted with a dotting tool. Sadly I don't anticipate I'll ever get to hand painting a ton - just not quite in my wheelhouse. But nail stamping makes up a WHOLE lot in my book. Lol. My sister tends to be the one who does random designs picking/choosing from the stamping plates. The rest tend to find something on Pinterest that they like and we try to recreate it.
> 
> Not sure if this link will work, but here's my "inspiration board" for nails.   That is where I usually start when I'm ready for my new set: http://www.pinterest.com/cindyleighcl/nail-inspiration/





elacaps said:


> A mani to get me in the mood for spring!! This is one of my better gradients (and hey! showering afterwards cleaned the cuticles right up!!) and I also attempted the "Waterfall" technique by Sammy of The Nailasaurus. Hers are much more elegant and refined of course, but I still think mine looks ok, lol!



Thanks CindyLeigh! I just followed your board. I'll have to give stamping more of a try. I have the items but I saw a nicer stamper from Dashika/Infinity that I think I have to have. Lol

Elacaps, I love your nail art too and have taken pictures to practice with. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> I actually think your waterfall nail is  REALLY pretty and think it's definitely on par with the Nailasaurus! I'm  hoping to attempt that technique on my mom this weekend.   You've  done a great job - very pretty!



OMG CindyLeigh (that rhymes!)...! Thanks so much - that is very high praise  And I so admire your nail art, so I am extra complimented! I love the Waterfall effect and it's surprisingly easy to do; I just think my brush strokes look a tad heavy and clumsy ;/ My nail art brush is probably not the greatest; it's not thin or sturdy enough for nice, even striping. I need to invest in a set of good brushes. Do you have any suggestions for good brands?

Thanks again, though! I am sure your mother will LOOOVE her nails 



Kailuagal said:


> Elacaps, I love your nail art too and have taken pictures to practice with. Hope you don't mind!



Of COURSE I don't mind Kailuagal!! That's such a high compliment too, and I can't wait to see your interpretations  It's fun not only to try new nail art, but then to share the experiments with others and be equally inspired! If you are intersted, I have a board as well. It's like a tiny scrapbook for now, lol: http://www.pinterest.com/lorencapps/manicure-and-nail-art-adventures/

(hope it's ok to post the link here!)


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> You're so sweet Kailuagal! I'd take a trip to the Aloha state any day to do nails. Hehe.
> 
> Actually it's all pretty much all nail stamping. The ones that have the orange/teal with flowers on two fingers - that's just gel polish dotted with a dotting tool. Sadly I don't anticipate I'll ever get to hand painting a ton - just not quite in my wheelhouse. But nail stamping makes up a WHOLE lot in my book. Lol. My sister tends to be the one who does random designs picking/choosing from the stamping plates. The rest tend to find something on Pinterest that they like and we try to recreate it.
> 
> Not sure if this link will work, but here's my "inspiration board" for nails.   That is where I usually start when I'm ready for my new set: http://www.pinterest.com/cindyleighcl/nail-inspiration/



Your stamping is so expertly done! I haven't attempted any stamping, partially because I don't want to open up a new Pandora's box of MORE NAIL STUFF to spend money on, lol. But mainly because I feel so unsure about it. I just can't believe a design in polish on a stamp could transfer to the nail so cleanly and crisply. Though, I have been tempted to try the MoYou London plates because they just look so beautiful. I'll be bold and start stamping one of these days!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Terabethia said:


> I am willing spring to hurry up and get here by doing a light and pastel mani!
> 
> Base is 1 coat of Shellac Moonlight & Roses and 1 coat of Shellac Silver VIP Status (I wish you could see the RL sparkle of this in the photo, it's beautiful!). Tips are Julep Renee and the panda's are decals from BornPrettyStore.


this is too cute i love it


----------



## Kailuagal

elacaps said:


> OMG CindyLeigh (that rhymes!)...! Thanks so much - that is very high praise  And I so admire your nail art, so I am extra complimented! I love the Waterfall effect and it's surprisingly easy to do; I just think my brush strokes look a tad heavy and clumsy ;/ My nail art brush is probably not the greatest; it's not thin or sturdy enough for nice, even striping. I need to invest in a set of good brushes. Do you have any suggestions for good brands?
> 
> Thanks again, though! I am sure your mother will LOOOVE her nails
> 
> 
> 
> Of COURSE I don't mind Kailuagal!! That's such a high compliment too, and I can't wait to see your interpretations  It's fun not only to try new nail art, but then to share the experiments with others and be equally inspired! If you are intersted, I have a board as well. It's like a tiny scrapbook for now, lol: http://www.pinterest.com/lorencapps/manicure-and-nail-art-adventures/
> 
> (hope it's ok to post the link here!)


Thanks Elacaps!  Just followed your board.  Love your creativity!


----------



## pollekeskisses

CindyLeigh said:


> Hehe. Hey, a trip to the Netherlands would be a dream as well!
> 
> The "dots" are actually Gelish "Lots of Dots" over white. I love that polish! The yellow and pink are stamped with white polish over gel polish. My co-worker is the one sporting it.


Just remember it's cold here if you ever do get to visit my little country.


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> I need to invest in a set of good brushes. Do you have any suggestions for good brands?
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/lorencapps/manicure-and-nail-art-adventures/



You're so fun! 

Good question on brushes. I don't really have any experience with brushes b/c I don't tell to think of myself as a "freehand" person, but I did purchase these: http://amzn.to/1dQAjXt I've also seen a lot of nail brushes featured on Instagram that looks like they're purchased separately and seem to do amazing works with the ladies that use them.

I'm so glad you put your link up - I just went and followed it. Looking forward to pinning some neat stuff to try!


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> Your stamping is so expertly done! I haven't attempted any stamping, partially because I don't want to open up a new Pandora's box of MORE NAIL STUFF to spend money on, lol. But mainly because I feel so unsure about it. I just can't believe a design in polish on a stamp could transfer to the nail so cleanly and crisply. Though, I have been tempted to try the MoYou London plates because they just look so beautiful. I'll be bold and start stamping one of these days!



Actually it's nail stamping that got me started on nail art.  When I first started with gel polish I wanted ONLY PLAIN. haha. I laugh now as I look back. About five months into my gel polish I somehow stumbled upon nail stamping and I haven't looked back since. Hehe. 

Not to add more to your nail polish addiction, but I would HIGHLY recommend nail stamping to anyone! It really is quite easy and has little to learn to get it great. Here's a couple great priced sets that I've had great quality with: http://amzn.to/1g3YLUW, http://amzn.to/1eUIhT7, http://amzn.to/1loLaQ7.

I do own a few MoYou plates and really like them. I just don't get them too often b/c of the cost difference.

I haven't ventured much into various polishes for stamping and have stuck mainly with Konad stamping polishes, but ladies all over have lists of what works, etc.

This is my favorite stamper: http://amzn.to/1o4ewoS and this is what I started with, which is great as well, however takes a little more accuracy in planting the stamp at the right angle if you need is straight: http://amzn.to/1dQBAxy. The best way to "scrape" is to use a sturdy old gift card or old credit card. I actually use an old hotel room key from a previous hotel stay.

Of course there's tons of info on here and other blogs for stamping tips, etc.

I think you'll be really, really pleased if you try it. I'd say probably a $20 investment would get you off to a great start - stamping plates and a stamper. And you can use your current polish inventory to try stamping, or purchase the Konad polish from Amazon. Any polish that's opaque in one coat or thicker will work great.


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Just remember it's cold here if you ever do get to visit my little country.


   I bet it's beautiful there!


----------



## shouldbeworking

CindyLeigh said:


> Actually it's nail stamping that got me started on nail art.  When I first started with gel polish I wanted ONLY PLAIN. haha. I laugh now as I look back. About five months into my gel polish I somehow stumbled upon nail stamping and I haven't looked back since. Hehe.
> 
> Not to add more to your nail polish addiction, but I would HIGHLY recommend nail stamping to anyone! It really is quite easy and has little to learn to get it great. Here's a couple great priced sets that I've had great quality with: http://amzn.to/1g3YLUW, http://amzn.to/1eUIhT7, http://amzn.to/1loLaQ7.
> 
> I do own a few MoYou plates and really like them. I just don't get them too often b/c of the cost difference.
> 
> I haven't ventured much into various polishes for stamping and have stuck mainly with Konad stamping polishes, but ladies all over have lists of what works, etc.
> 
> This is my favorite stamper: http://amzn.to/1o4ewoS and this is what I started with, which is great as well, however takes a little more accuracy in planting the stamp at the right angle if you need is straight: http://amzn.to/1dQBAxy. The best way to "scrape" is to use a sturdy old gift card or old credit card. I actually use an old hotel room key from a previous hotel stay.
> 
> Of course there's tons of info on here and other blogs for stamping tips, etc.
> 
> I think you'll be really, really pleased if you try it. I'd say probably a $20 investment would get you off to a great start - stamping plates and a stamper. And you can use your current polish inventory to try stamping, or purchase the Konad polish from Amazon. Any polish that's opaque in one coat or thicker will work great.



Aaarrgghhh. I think my last shred of resolve to stay away from stamping just left the building. I've been hemming and hawing about taking the plunge and I think I'm going to do it. Like I said, aaarrrggghhh. At least this investment is small (at this point) compared to the new light I've been eyeing. LOL!


----------



## CindyLeigh

shouldbeworking said:


> Aaarrgghhh. I think my last shred of resolve to stay away from stamping just left the building. I've been hemming and hawing about taking the plunge and I think I'm going to do it. Like I said, aaarrrggghhh. At least this investment is small (at this point) compared to the new light I've been eyeing. LOL!



Hehehee. I can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## pollekeskisses

I fully admit I can't really freestyle to save my life, but I can work wonders with decals, stamping and glitters.







Used: 
* Catrice LE "Chromeo & Juliet", duo-chrome doesn't show too good on pictures but it shifts from medium pink to coppery orange
* Rose decals
* Moyou stamping plate Mother Nature 03
* Liquid Sky Lacquer "Butterfly Garden"


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> I fully admit I can't really freestyle to save my life, but I can work wonders with decals, stamping and glitters.



Cute!


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> You're so fun!
> 
> Good question on brushes. I don't really have any experience with brushes b/c I don't tell to think of myself as a "freehand" person, but I did purchase these: http://amzn.to/1dQAjXt I've also seen a lot of nail brushes featured on Instagram that looks like they're purchased separately and seem to do amazing works with the ladies that use them.
> 
> I'm so glad you put your link up - I just went and followed it. Looking forward to pinning some neat stuff to try!


Thanks, Cindyleigh, for the links. I just added the brushes to my cart. Oh my! More fun stuff to order!  And I told my husband we will save money by me doing my own nails....NOT! lol



shouldbeworking said:


> Aaarrgghhh. I think my last shred of resolve to stay away from stamping just left the building. I've been hemming and hawing about taking the plunge and I think I'm going to do it. Like I said, aaarrrggghhh. At least this investment is small (at this point) compared to the new light I've been eyeing. LOL!


I know, right? Lol. I ended up watching stamping YouTube tutorials yesterday so today I conquer!


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> I fully admit I can't really freestyle to save my life, but I can work wonders with decals, stamping and glitters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used:
> * Catrice LE "Chromeo & Juliet", duo-chrome doesn't show too good on pictures but it shifts from medium pink to coppery orange
> * Rose decals
> * Moyou stamping plate Mother Nature 03
> * Liquid Sky Lacquer "Butterfly Garden"


The decals are cute too!  Might as well add those to my shopping cart as well. Haha!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Ladies stamping is so much fun, I do it less them I do decals because it's more intens to do right. A little tip though, if you want more dept to your stamping, add a layer of topcoat over your basecolor first and then stamp over that (and do another topcoat).

Thanks Kailuagal! I picked them up somewhere cheap in a set, rarely use flowers but couldn't resist these.


----------



## Kailuagal

pollekeskisses said:


> Ladies stamping is so much fun, I do it less them I do decals because it's more intens to do right. A little tip though, if you want more dept to your stamping, add a layer of topcoat over your basecolor first and then stamp over that (and do another topcoat).
> 
> Thanks Kailuagal! I picked them up somewhere cheap in a set, rarely use flowers but couldn't resist these.


Thanks for the tip, Polleke! I'll try that.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Kailuagal said:


> Thanks, Cindyleigh, for the links. I just added the brushes to my cart. Oh my! More fun stuff to order!  And I told my husband we will save money by me doing my own nails....NOT! lol
> 
> I know, right? Lol. I ended up watching stamping YouTube tutorials yesterday so today I conquer!



Hehe. I feel the SAME way. I figure that EVENTUALLY it'll save me money somewhere along the road. Haha. I think if you count in the cost of nail art, it probably is saving a lot more than we think.   Although I've had to put a halt to my stamping purchases and now to my gel polish purchases. Fingers crossed I stick to it.

You can do it! Especially after watching tutorials  I love stamping over gels b/c I can remove my mistakes and try again with no damage to the base. Can't wait to see what you come up with!!!!


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> You're so fun!
> 
> Good question on brushes. I don't really have any experience with brushes b/c I don't tell to think of myself as a "freehand" person, but I did purchase these: http://amzn.to/1dQAjXt I've also seen a lot of nail brushes featured on Instagram that looks like they're purchased separately and seem to do amazing works with the ladies that use them.
> 
> I'm so glad you put your link up - I just went and followed it. Looking forward to pinning some neat stuff to try!



You're so fun too! 

And thanks for the link to the brush set - I am fairly positive it'll be going into my cart and through checkout pretty soon, heheh. There are some sets available at the Born Pretty store I have heard decent things about, but these look great too  I just really want a GOOOOOOD detail brush and sturdy striper brush or two.



CindyLeigh said:


> Actually it's nail stamping that got me started on nail art.  When I first started with gel polish I wanted ONLY PLAIN. haha. I laugh now as I look back. About five months into my gel polish I somehow stumbled upon nail stamping and I haven't looked back since. Hehe.
> 
> Not to add more to your nail polish addiction, but I would HIGHLY recommend nail stamping to anyone! It really is quite easy and has little to learn to get it great. Here's a couple great priced sets that I've had great quality with: http://amzn.to/1g3YLUW, http://amzn.to/1eUIhT7, http://amzn.to/1loLaQ7.
> 
> I do own a few MoYou plates and really like them. I just don't get them too often b/c of the cost difference.
> 
> I haven't ventured much into various polishes for stamping and have stuck mainly with Konad stamping polishes, but ladies all over have lists of what works, etc.
> 
> This is my favorite stamper: http://amzn.to/1o4ewoS and this is what I started with, which is great as well, however takes a little more accuracy in planting the stamp at the right angle if you need is straight: http://amzn.to/1dQBAxy. The best way to "scrape" is to use a sturdy old gift card or old credit card. I actually use an old hotel room key from a previous hotel stay.
> 
> Of course there's tons of info on here and other blogs for stamping tips, etc.
> 
> I think you'll be really, really pleased if you try it. I'd say probably a $20 investment would get you off to a great start - stamping plates and a stamper. And you can use your current polish inventory to try stamping, or purchase the Konad polish from Amazon. Any polish that's opaque in one coat or thicker will work great.



Ohmaahhhgooodness - you are like a stamping encyclopedia! What a resource!  I'll definitely check out the Pueen and Konad stampers/starter sets. Good to know the best scraper is just a credit card and not a fancier piece of plastic, lol. I am really excited to try and there are so many nice plates from Bundle Monster, Vivid Lacquer, Pueen, MoYou London especially, etc. that I am like a kid in a candy store anticipating all the shopping/testing I can do, heehee. That crying sound you hear, however, is my wallet.....lol. I am not sure if I will have a facility or talent for stamping, but I guess like anything practice makes perfect! 

Thank you SO MUCH for all your kind and informative words, CindyLeigh!


----------



## elacaps

pollekeskisses said:


> I fully admit I can't really freestyle to  save my life, but I can work wonders with decals, stamping and  glitters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used:
> * Catrice LE "Chromeo & Juliet", duo-chrome doesn't show too good on  pictures but it shifts from medium pink to coppery orange
> * Rose decals
> * Moyou stamping plate Mother Nature 03
> * Liquid Sky Lacquer "Butterfly Garden"



This is sooo pretty! I love the decals, especially the way they coordinate with the base polish color!! 



pollekeskisses said:


> Ladies stamping is so much fun, I do it  less them I do decals because it's more intens to do right. A little tip  though, if you want more dept to your stamping, add a layer of topcoat  over your basecolor first and then stamp over that (and do another  topcoat).



Great tip, pollekeskisses!


----------



## tinaxbear

My Mickey Mouse SOG mani.  Took my 3 y/o son to Disneyland for his birthday and he got a kick outta them.


----------



## DellaDog

CindyLeigh said:


> Actually it's nail stamping that got me started on nail art.  When I first started with gel polish I wanted ONLY PLAIN. haha. I laugh now as I look back. About five months into my gel polish I somehow stumbled upon nail stamping and I haven't looked back since. Hehe.
> 
> Not to add more to your nail polish addiction, but I would HIGHLY recommend nail stamping to anyone! It really is quite easy and has little to learn to get it great. Here's a couple great priced sets that I've had great quality with: http://amzn.to/1g3YLUW, http://amzn.to/1eUIhT7, http://amzn.to/1loLaQ7.
> 
> I do own a few MoYou plates and really like them. I just don't get them too often b/c of the cost difference.
> 
> I haven't ventured much into various polishes for stamping and have stuck mainly with Konad stamping polishes, but ladies all over have lists of what works, etc.
> 
> This is my favorite stamper: http://amzn.to/1o4ewoS and this is what I started with, which is great as well, however takes a little more accuracy in planting the stamp at the right angle if you need is straight: http://amzn.to/1dQBAxy. The best way to "scrape" is to use a sturdy old gift card or old credit card. I actually use an old hotel room key from a previous hotel stay.
> 
> Of course there's tons of info on here and other blogs for stamping tips, etc.
> 
> I think you'll be really, really pleased if you try it. I'd say probably a $20 investment would get you off to a great start - stamping plates and a stamper. And you can use your current polish inventory to try stamping, or purchase the Konad polish from Amazon. Any polish that's opaque in one coat or thicker will work great.


If ya'll want to see a lot of fabulous stamping & learn a lot, join Adventures in Stamping on Facebook.  I not only have a gel polish addiction, I now have a stamping addiction.  I am not an artsy person, but stamping is a great & fun way to add art to your nails.

I suggest you check out a squishy stamper - a lot of people like the Winstonia which you can order from Amazon, or you get them from eBay for less, but they get shipped from China usually.


----------



## pinkprincess777

Super beautiful.and cute mani's ladies!


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> I am really excited to try and there are so many nice plates from Bundle Monster, Vivid Lacquer, Pueen, MoYou London especially, etc. that I am like a kid in a candy store anticipating all the shopping/testing I can do, heehee. That crying sound you hear, however, is my wallet.....lol. I am not sure if I will have a facility or talent for stamping, but I guess like anything practice makes perfect!



Your excitement over plates is making me want the others on my wishlist. Hehe. Eeeek. 

Oh my goodness...trust me YOU CAN DO THIS! Serisouly, once you try this you'll find that you do have the facility and talent for stamping...promise!


----------



## CindyLeigh

DellaDog said:


> If ya'll want to see a lot of fabulous stamping & learn a lot, join Adventures in Stamping on Facebook.  I not only have a gel polish addiction, I now have a stamping addiction.  I am not an artsy person, but stamping is a great & fun way to add art to your nails.
> 
> I suggest you check out a squishy stamper - a lot of people like the Winstonia which you can order from Amazon, or you get them from eBay for less, but they get shipped from China usually.



Great to know! I'll have to go find them   Yes, I have that stamper, and a replacement head from Messy Mansion that's not quite as squishy and I have the smaller Pueen squishy one, which is my fav of all times


----------



## cakewannaminaj

Instagram inspired me to try this - Pink gradient polka dots




Nail polish used:
** Revlon Matte Suede in shade 008 Powder Puff
** Essie in shade Mod Square


----------



## pollekeskisses

W.I.C. LE Wollongong with stamp (white) and nailvinyl (navy)


----------



## DellaDog

CindyLeigh said:


> Great to know! I'll have to go find them   Yes, I have that stamper, and a replacement head from Messy Mansion that's not quite as squishy and I have the smaller Pueen squishy one, which is my fav of all times


I saw you on the AIS thread about where people live - I'm a couple of names below you in Bedford, TX.  There are some really talented people in that group doing stuff I couldn't or wouldn't even attempt.


----------



## Kailuagal

tinaxbear said:


> My Mickey Mouse SOG mani.  Took my 3 y/o son to Disneyland for his birthday and he got a kick outta them.


Too cute!  Did you free hand those Mickeys? Adsorbs!



cakewannaminaj said:


> Instagram inspired me to try this - Pink gradient polka dots
> 
> View attachment 2559572
> 
> 
> Nail polish used:
> ** Revlon Matte Suede in shade 008 Powder Puff
> ** Essie in shade Mod Square


Cute mani! Loving the Minnie polish bottle you are holding as well!



pollekeskisses said:


> W.I.C. LE Wollongong with stamp (white) and nailvinyl (navy)


Very impressed with this stamping and decals!  You come up with the most creative manis! Love the dinos against the skyscrapers. Lol



DellaDog said:


> If ya'll want to see a lot of fabulous stamping & learn a lot, join Adventures in Stamping on Facebook.  I not only have a gel polish addiction, I now have a stamping addiction.  I am not an artsy person, but stamping is a great & fun way to add art to your nails.
> 
> I suggest you check out a squishy stamper - a lot of people like the Winstonia which you can order from Amazon, or you get them from eBay for less, but they get shipped from China usually.


Thanks for the info, Delladog!  Oh my, another reason I'll be needing Polish Anonymous here soon!  Haha!


----------



## CindyLeigh

DellaDog said:


> I saw you on the AIS thread about where people live - I'm a couple of names below you in Bedford, TX.  There are some really talented people in that group doing stuff I couldn't or wouldn't even attempt.



How fun to get to find people across platforms   I just recently joined and have been pinning pictures I've seen in there. 

I know - there are so many inspiring people in there. I think it's important for everyone to have a voice - experienced and novice alike so that people can see variety of work   I know I was shy to share anything in various places b/c I wasn't "perfect" like others I've seen, but then realized that I do have something to contribute and if nothing else, help those that aren't expert at it feel like they're doing a good job b/c theirs looks like mine or better.


----------



## CindyLeigh

tinaxbear said:


> My Mickey Mouse SOG mani.  Took my 3 y/o son to Disneyland for his birthday and he got a kick outta them.



Adorable!


----------



## Fommom

Bling and animal print. Can never have enough of either!!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Fommom said:


> Bling and animal print. Can never have enough of either!!
> View attachment 2562356



Sassy! Really, really like these


----------



## melbo

Tiffany blue! First nail design after 2 months of growing out damaged nails. I don't know how I did it


----------



## CindyLeigh

melbo said:


> Tiffany blue! First nail design after 2 months of growing out damaged nails. I don't know how I did it



Really like this! I think my mom would eat it up


----------



## Theren

For opening day


----------



## pixiejenna

Fommom said:


> Bling and animal print. Can never have enough of either!!
> View attachment 2562356




Love it what colors did you use?


----------



## merc_g

My "I'm ready for my Disneyland trip" manicure.


----------



## CindyLeigh

merc_g said:


> My "I'm ready for my Disneyland trip" manicure.
> 
> View attachment 2565514



OOh - I like the simplicity of this  Pretty combo


----------



## jclaybo

Not really art but loved this color and the rhinestones really made it pop pic courtesy of my nail tech


----------



## jclaybo

Wanted to show my cousin some support she recently beat breast cancer


----------



## jclaybo

Just something fun I asked my nail tech to do


----------



## 3Jems

Recent manicures done by my wonderful nail tech.


----------



## melbo

CindyLeigh said:


> Really like this! I think my mom would eat it up


Thanks! I was trying to go for something like this 








3Jems said:


> Recent manicures done by my wonderful nail tech.
> 
> View attachment 2567240


Love the accent nail! How much do you get charged for the rhinestones? Only one nail tech does them in my area and she charges $1 per rhinestone which is why I do my own nail designs.


----------



## elacaps

That is soo pretty!! I love the coral color and the studding


----------



## elacaps

Another bright pastel mani to get me in a spring mood. I am going gradient crazy, as you can see


----------



## Fommom

pixiejenna said:


> Love it what colors did you use?



Sorry!  I missed this post! The base cost on the dark nails is biosculpture liquorice and on the animal print nails  it's Congo caves. The dark nails have gunmetal glitter with 2 gems on each. The glitter on the animal print nails is gold mixed with silver-it was to match an outfit for a wedding so the girl who does my nails mixed it perfectly for me!!


----------



## nhc21

Hi!

Does  anyone know reliable places to buy nail charms? (like bows etc.) I've  seen some places on instagram but some of the comments say people never  got their stuff delivered etc. Thank you!

(Also if you've found good charms at Sally's or the drugstore I'd love recommendations!)


----------



## gymangel812

nhc21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does  anyone know reliable places to buy nail charms? (like bows etc.) I've  seen some places on instagram but some of the comments say people never  got their stuff delivered etc. Thank you!
> 
> (Also if you've found good charms at Sally's or the drugstore I'd love recommendations!)


amazon/ebay/dollarnailart


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> Another bright pastel mani to get me in a spring mood. I am going gradient crazy, as you can see



I love this for Spring. Did you do regular polish or gel polish? I've yet to try gradients, but I use gel polish. 





nhc21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does  anyone know reliable places to buy nail charms? (like bows etc.) I've  seen some places on instagram but some of the comments say people never  got their stuff delivered etc. Thank you!
> 
> (Also if you've found good charms at Sally's or the drugstore I'd love recommendations!)



I really like http://dollarnailart.com/ and my favorite is http://www.bornprettystore.com/. I've not had any issues with either and I've placed quite a few orders. Both do take a little longer to ship, but that never bothers me. Ebay and Amazon can also lend cheap supplies.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here are two mani's I did for my mom and sister over the weekend. I love to see what colors they pick and designs. My mom's I got to mainly choose, but my sister always is the master of her own choosing


----------



## 3Jems

melbo said:


> Thanks! I was trying to go for something like this
> 
> Love the accent nail! How much do you get charged for the rhinestones? Only one nail tech does them in my area and she charges $1 per rhinestone which is why I do my own nail designs.




Hi Melbo,
My nail tech charges me $90 per mani session, inclusive of nail art (regardless of design complexity and usually hand crafted), acrylic gel and unlimited use of crystals & rhinestones. Because she uses acrylic gel, my mani can last me at least 4 weeks even with doing daily house chores.


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> I love this for Spring. Did you do regular polish or gel polish? I've yet to try gradients, but I use gel polish.



Thanks CindyLeigh  I used regular nail polish - a whole bunch of untrieds, which made the mani extra-special, lol. I've never used gel polish, actually - I am too overwhelmed just tackling regular old nail polish, heheheh.



CindyLeigh said:


> Here are two mani's I did for my mom and sister over the weekend. I love to see what colors they pick and designs. My mom's I got to mainly choose, but my sister always is the master of her own choosing
> 
> View attachment 2570654
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570655



Ohmahgoodness these are gorgeous!! I especially love the second mani - I want to do art like that one day 

BTW - thanks to you I just picked up the Pueen stamper and some starter plates!! And I meant that in a positive way - not "thanks to you" in some negative accusatory tone. I can't wait to get my nails dirty stamping....and failing miserably at it probably, lol, but everyone starts somewhere


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> Thanks CindyLeigh  I used regular nail polish - a whole bunch of untrieds, which made the mani extra-special, lol. I've never used gel polish, actually - I am too overwhelmed just tackling regular old nail polish, heheheh.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmahgoodness these are gorgeous!! I especially love the second mani - I want to do art like that one day
> 
> BTW - thanks to you I just picked up the Pueen stamper and some starter plates!! And I meant that in a positive way - not "thanks to you" in some negative accusatory tone. I can't wait to get my nails dirty stamping....and failing miserably at it probably, lol, but everyone starts somewhere



You're so sweet! Thanks! I've been at the stamping thing for about 10 months now. You won't regret trying it


----------



## Courtypie

My pink, gold and white Easter mani


----------



## CindyLeigh

Courtypie said:


> My pink, gold and white Easter mani



How fun!! Do you have a link to a blog, instagram or Pinterest where I could share this photo and give you credit for it? I think several people in my life would love to have this recreated


----------



## merc_g

Courtypie said:


> My pink, gold and white Easter mani




So pretty!!


----------



## melbo

nhc21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does  anyone know reliable places to buy nail charms? (like bows etc.) I've  seen some places on instagram but some of the comments say people never  got their stuff delivered etc. Thank you!
> 
> (Also if you've found good charms at Sally's or the drugstore I'd love recommendations!)



Ebay, born pretty, the nail room, and Amazon. Most things are cheaper on ebay, but born pretty have some pretty unique stuff.
if I don't get something from eBay I'll write the seller and they'll give me a refund or resend the item. 






3Jems said:


> Hi Melbo,
> My nail tech charges me $90 per mani session, inclusive of nail art (regardless of design complexity and usually hand crafted), acrylic gel and unlimited use of crystals & rhinestones. Because she uses acrylic gel, my mani can last me at least 4 weeks even with doing daily house chores.



That's a very good price for a full mani. I don't do acrylic, but I do hard gel. For a full set (without color, decoration, top coat) They charge me $40 and I just go home and do my own stuff cuz they don't have any crystals. Wish there were more ppl doing it in my area


----------



## melbo

Courtypie said:


> My pink, gold and white Easter mani



This is so cool! I wish I had the patience to do something as cute as this!


----------



## melbo

Gel nails with rhinestones and charms. Opi and shellac. First time doing heart tips


----------



## CindyLeigh

melbo said:


> Gel nails with rhinestones and charms. Opi and shellac. First time doing heart tips



Great job on you heart tips! I haven't attempted that yet, but would love to try


----------



## melbo

CindyLeigh said:


> Great job on you heart tips! I haven't attempted that yet, but would love to try



Thanks! They're not so hard to do on the opposite hand, although I chose not to outline them because that would make my mistakes a lot more obvious


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> Here are two mani's I did for my mom and sister over the weekend. I love to see what colors they pick and designs. My mom's I got to mainly choose, but my sister always is the master of her own choosing
> View attachment 2570654
> 
> View attachment 2570655


Very cute manis!  I soooo wish my daughter would let me paint her nails like when she was younger!  Alas, she's a young teen who thinks mom is not so cool right now. Lol. I'm waiting patiently for this phase to go away. 



Courtypie said:


> My pink, gold and white Easter mani


I love this mani!  Anything with gold catches my attention!  



melbo said:


> Gel nails with rhinestones and charms. Opi and shellac. First time doing heart tips


Love your gemstones!  Thanks for the references on where to buy them. Such pretty nails!


----------



## pinkprincess777

CindyLeigh said:


> Here are two mani's I did for my mom and sister over the weekend. I love to see what colors they pick and designs. My mom's I got to mainly choose, but my sister always is the master of her own choosing
> 
> View attachment 2570654
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570655



Very cute mani's!


----------



## CindyLeigh

pinkprincess777 said:


> Very cute mani's!



Thank you


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here's my current mani inspired by @michellerose222 on IG. I used OPI GelColor My Chihuahua Bites and Can't Find My Czechbook. The glitter is hologram CND additive, but I didn't like how it went on my nails   Should have used Artsy Fartsy Crafts Glitter instead. Ring is stamped with Messy Mansion Plate MM12.



And this is a mani I did last night for a friend. We used GELeration Purple Burst, Gelish Artic Freeze and OPI GelColor On Her Majesty's Secret Service.


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's my current mani inspired by @michellerose222 on IG. I used OPI GelColor My Chihuahua Bites and Can't Find My Czechbook. The glitter is hologram CND additive, but I didn't like how it went on my nails   Should have used Artsy Fartsy Crafts Glitter instead. Ring is stamped with Messy Mansion Plate MM12.
> View attachment 2575818
> 
> 
> And this is a mani I did last night for a friend. We used GELeration Purple Burst, Gelish Artic Freeze and OPI GelColor On Her Majesty's Secret Service.
> View attachment 2575819


Super cute!! Love the color combos!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Kailuagal said:


> Super cute!! Love the color combos!



Thanks Kailuagal!


----------



## DellaDog

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's my current mani inspired by @michellerose222 on IG. I used OPI GelColor My Chihuahua Bites and Can't Find My Czechbook. The glitter is hologram CND additive, but I didn't like how it went on my nails   Should have used Artsy Fartsy Crafts Glitter instead. Ring is stamped with Messy Mansion Plate MM12.
> View attachment 2575818
> 
> 
> And this is a mani I did last night for a friend. We used GELeration Purple Burst, Gelish Artic Freeze and OPI GelColor On Her Majesty's Secret Service.
> View attachment 2575819


Love the colors & artwork on both!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

My new manicure


----------



## melbo

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's my current mani inspired by @michellerose222 on IG. I used OPI GelColor My Chihuahua Bites and Can't Find My Czechbook. The glitter is hologram CND additive, but I didn't like how it went on my nails   Should have used Artsy Fartsy Crafts Glitter instead. Ring is stamped with Messy Mansion Plate MM12.
> View attachment 2575818




 I love the holo! You can't go wrong with any glitter  






*NYC Princess* said:


> My new manicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577113



Super cute! I wish I had your patience!


----------



## elacaps

*NYC Princess* said:


> My new manicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577113



This is so adorable - I love it!


----------



## elacaps

Some fun KBShimmer nail art:

Pinky: KBShimmer Make My Gray
Ring:  Gradient using KBShimmer  I'd Rather Be With Blue, Julep Nan and  Zoya Dove. Glitter topper is  KBShimmer Black to Business.
Middle: Striping using KBShimmer I'd Rather Be With Blue, Julep Nan and Zoya Dove.
Index: KBShimmer Make My Gray
Thumb:  Gradient using KBShimmer I'd Rather Be with  Blue, KBShimmer Sky Jinks  and Deborah Lippmann I Know What Boys Like.  Butterfly "artwork" using  OPI Nein! Nein! Nein! OK Fine, Julep Nan and  the  teeeeniest bit of A-England Fonteyn for the very faint silver   detailing.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

elacaps said:


> Some fun KBShimmer nail art:
> 
> Pinky: KBShimmer Make My Gray
> Ring:  Gradient using KBShimmer  I'd Rather Be With Blue, Julep Nan and  Zoya Dove. Glitter topper is  KBShimmer Black to Business.
> Middle: Striping using KBShimmer I'd Rather Be With Blue, Julep Nan and Zoya Dove.
> Index: KBShimmer Make My Gray
> Thumb:  Gradient using KBShimmer I'd Rather Be with  Blue, KBShimmer Sky Jinks  and Deborah Lippmann I Know What Boys Like.  Butterfly "artwork" using  OPI Nein! Nein! Nein! OK Fine, Julep Nan and  the  teeeeniest bit of A-England Fonteyn for the very faint silver   detailing.



You did such a great job! I wish I could do that.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Just simple stamping over Pretty ***** Polish "Sugar & Spice"


----------



## pollekeskisses

Catrice LE Make fast at Tiffany's (yellow), LE Another pink panther (pink), and LE Evergreen 60's (green) gradients.

Stamping with Enchanted March 2014 & April 2014, aswell as Color Club Miss Bliss


----------



## zeitgeist4

My recent colorful Spring-y designs.

Hawaii theme after I returned from a week in Oahu.





Abstract design with contrasting colors.





Easter eggs!


----------



## CindyLeigh

So fun to see everyone's creativity!


----------



## Kailuagal

*NYC Princess* said:


> My new manicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577113


Adorable ladybug mani!



elacaps said:


> Some fun KBShimmer nail art:
> 
> Pinky: KBShimmer Make My Gray
> Ring:  Gradient using KBShimmer  I'd Rather Be With Blue, Julep Nan and  Zoya Dove. Glitter topper is  KBShimmer Black to Business.
> Middle: Striping using KBShimmer I'd Rather Be With Blue, Julep Nan and Zoya Dove.
> Index: KBShimmer Make My Gray
> Thumb:  Gradient using KBShimmer I'd Rather Be with  Blue, KBShimmer Sky Jinks  and Deborah Lippmann I Know What Boys Like.  Butterfly "artwork" using  OPI Nein! Nein! Nein! OK Fine, Julep Nan and  the  teeeeniest bit of A-England Fonteyn for the very faint silver   detailing.


There has not been one mani of yours I haven't liked!  You have such an eye for color combos!  Love this mani!



pollekeskisses said:


> Just simple stamping over Pretty ***** Polish "Sugar & Spice"





pollekeskisses said:


> Catrice LE Make fast at Tiffany's (yellow), LE Another pink panther (pink), and LE Evergreen 60's (green) gradients.
> 
> Stamping with Enchanted March 2014 & April 2014, aswell as Color Club Miss Bliss


More awesome manis from you as well!  LOVE the gradient with the chevron stamp!



zeitgeist4 said:


> My recent colorful Spring-y designs.
> 
> Hawaii theme after I returned from a week in Oahu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abstract design with contrasting colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter eggs!


Very cute manis!  Hope you had a fun vacation to our little island in the sea!


----------



## PolishedBeauty1

Done on a client


----------



## PolishedBeauty1

Done on a client. A 70 year old at that. I love it!


----------



## Kailuagal

PolishedBeauty1 said:


> Done on a client. A 70 year old at that. I love it!


Awesome for spring!  She has fabulous nails!!


----------



## PolishedBeauty1

Kailuagal said:


> Awesome for spring!  She has fabulous nails!!



Thanks


----------



## jcp123

Rose gold nails for easter!! Yay!


----------



## AddictedToGel

Attempted to do some zebra stipe nail art, but failed.  Luckily, I really like the unexpected result, so have decided to keep it. LOL.

I did two layers of Le Chat Black Velvet, and then scrubbed 3 different colour glitters into the tacky layer.  Even though the colours were totally different, they ended up looking the same on the nail.  Doh!  I then did zebra stripes with top coat, cured, and then wiped the tacky layer with alcohol.  The zebra stripes left quite a nice texture on the nail, which I don't think is too obvious in the picky.  Anyway, I like it, so I'll keep it. 

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## CindyLeigh

jcp123 said:


> View attachment 2585071
> 
> Rose gold nails for easter!! Yay!



I LOVE these! Is that striping tape? If so, are you using gel polish or regular? Curious how the striping tape will hold up if it's gel.


----------



## CindyLeigh

AddictedToGel said:


> Attempted to do some zebra stipe nail art, but failed.  Luckily, I really like the unexpected result, so have decided to keep it. LOL.
> 
> I did two layers of Le Chat Black Velvet, and then scrubbed 3 different colour glitters into the tacky layer.  Even though the colours were totally different, they ended up looking the same on the nail.  Doh!  I then did zebra stripes with top coat, cured, and then wiped the tacky layer with alcohol.  The zebra stripes left quite a nice texture on the nail, which I don't think is too obvious in the picky.  Anyway, I like it, so I'll keep it.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone
> 
> View attachment 2586150



Pretty nails. Funny how those bright glitters don't show up as bright on the black.  Always fun when they still turn out well, even if it's not what was in our heads.


----------



## elacaps

NikkisABagGirl said:


> You did such a great job! I wish I could do that.



Thanks so much!!! That's so nice of you to say  And I am sure you could 



Kailuagal said:


> Adorable ladybug mani!
> 
> 
> There has not been one mani of yours I haven't liked!  You have such an eye for color combos!  Love this mani!


 That is so nice of you to say Kailuagal, thank you!! I was really just inspired by the unique color combination in the KBShimmer polish (Make My Gray) and the rest of the mani just developed from there.


----------



## elacaps

zeitgeist4 said:


> My recent colorful Spring-y designs.
> 
> Hawaii theme after I returned from a week in Oahu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abstract design with contrasting colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter eggs!



These manis are sooooo spectacular!! I especially love the first one for how absolutely fun and summery your nails are!!


----------



## elacaps

A beginner's attempt at stamping....please be kind


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

Hi Ladies! Brand new here and I'm lovin' this place more and more! Such gorgeous nails! Thought I'd share mine even though it's a little late. My Easter nails.


----------



## Kailuagal

jcp123 said:


> View attachment 2585071
> 
> Rose gold nails for easter!! Yay!


Love this mani! Neutral elegance with an edgy kick!



AddictedToGel said:


> Attempted to do some zebra stipe nail art, but failed.  Luckily, I really like the unexpected result, so have decided to keep it. LOL.
> 
> I did two layers of Le Chat Black Velvet, and then scrubbed 3 different colour glitters into the tacky layer.  Even though the colours were totally different, they ended up looking the same on the nail.  Doh!  I then did zebra stripes with top coat, cured, and then wiped the tacky layer with alcohol.  The zebra stripes left quite a nice texture on the nail, which I don't think is too obvious in the picky.  Anyway, I like it, so I'll keep it.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone
> 
> View attachment 2586150


Looks good!  I'm too nervous to try art on soak offs. First, I'm not that creative, and second, I'd have to do a lot of soaking to remove and fix! Lol



elacaps said:


> A beginner's attempt at stamping....please be kind


Elacaps, your manis always look fantastic!  You have such an eye for color and combinations. I wouldn't call yourself a beginner. You've got the nail art down!



Ihearthandbagz said:


> View attachment 2589736
> 
> Hi Ladies! Brand new here and I'm lovin' this place more and more! Such gorgeous nails! Thought I'd share mine even though it's a little late. My Easter nails.


Cutest Easter mani ever!!!


----------



## elacaps

Kailuagal said:


> Elacaps, your manis always look fantastic!  You have such an eye for color and combinations. I wouldn't call yourself a beginner. You've got the nail art down!



OMG thanks so much Kailuagal - that is so nice of you to say!! It's really the stamping that I am insecure about, lol  I will get there eventually I hope! But thanks for all your nice comments - this was a fun mani to do.


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> A beginner's attempt at stamping....please be kind



Very cute! I haven't tried the waterfall effect yet, but really like yours!! And seriously - not a beginner  I wouldn't have known you were if you hadn't said anything. Way to go!


----------



## elacaps

Thanks CindyLeigh! I am still pretty inept with stamping, as it took me MANY tries to arrive at the look you see, lol. I did order/use the Pueen stamper you recommended and I am trying to get to know it. It seems that a light, quick tap down onto the plate is the best way to pick up the image; pressing down too hard doesn't pick up anything and I just wind up with a mess of Konad black polish everywhere


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

Cutest Easter mani ever!!![/QUOTE]

Thank you! Got to give credit to my wonderful hubby for doing the bunny for me.


----------



## pollekeskisses

elacaps said:


> A beginner's attempt at stamping....please be kind


I actually have a hard time to figure out what's stamped and what's free-styled. Love it! Wish my first attempts were anything like this.


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> Thanks CindyLeigh! I am still pretty inept with stamping, as it took me MANY tries to arrive at the look you see, lol. I did order/use the Pueen stamper you recommended and I am trying to get to know it. It seems that a light, quick tap down onto the plate is the best way to pick up the image; pressing down too hard doesn't pick up anything and I just wind up with a mess of Konad black polish everywhere



Very interesting! So sorry for the aggravation. There's only one plate I've encountered that this stamper doesn't pick up and that's the chevron from the Bundle Monster CYO set. Everything else picks up beautifully for me - first time trying as well - unless I let the polish dry too much on the plate and then I'll only get a partial image or none at all. I do clean my stamper off by rolling it on a lint roller. 

I wonder if trying to file it again with a fine grit, then cleaning it off would help. Or possibly if the polish you're using may be a little thin.

For me, personally, I've given up trying to make certain polishes stamp and am sticking with the KleanColor metallics (http://amzn.to/1mIdKN2) I have, the Konad stamping polishes that I bought when I first started and then my new, all time favorite polishes - Mundo de Unas (http://www.mundodeunas.com/#!stamping-polish-mini-/ckxy).

I'm such a fan of stamping that I wish I was there to help. Haha. Hope that you'll find something that works and is easy for you.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Used Ciaté Pom pom, caviarbeads in hologram, the orly striper in bright blue and a stampingpolish in navy.







Notice that the navy stamping is a bit off, still getting used to my new 'squishy' stamper, although I'm sure it's not noticable in the picture at all. haha.


----------



## melbo

Cupcakes and ice cream! Feeling very happy about summer.


----------



## Necromancer

Some recent nail art I have done on myself:

Matching fingernails and toes - Sparitual 'Steel Magnolia' with a Lynnderella glitter called 'Shape Shifter' plus some rhinestones.









Blue Moon by Beautiful Nails




OPI Baby Blue (and a bead design)




Dark and light blue stones over a dark blue NP by SpaRitual called Surreal




OPI polishes Stay The Night and Your Royal Shine-ness, with purple and clear stones


----------



## sally.m

pollekeskisses said:


> W.I.C. LE Wollongong with stamp (white) and nailvinyl (navy)



OMG, is love this!


----------



## CindyLeigh

melbo said:


> Cupcakes and ice cream! Feeling very happy about summer.



How adorable are those?!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Necromancer said:


> Some recent nail art I have done on myself:
> 
> Matching fingernails and toes - Sparitual 'Steel Magnolia' with a Lynnderella glitter called 'Shape Shifter' plus some rhinestones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Moon by Beautiful Nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Baby Blue (and a bead design)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark and light blue stones over a dark blue NP by SpaRitual called Surreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI polishes Stay The Night and Your Royal Shine-ness, with purple and clear stones



Impressive on both fingers and toes!


----------



## Fommom

Multicoloured glitter plus turquoise with pearl/diamanté.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Fommom said:


> View attachment 2595402
> 
> Multicoloured glitter plus turquoise with pearl/diamanté.



How fun!


----------



## elacaps

pollekeskisses said:


> I actually have a hard time to figure out what's stamped and what's free-styled. Love it! Wish my first attempts were anything like this.



This is such a nice compliment  Thank you pollekeskisses!  And I am sure your first stamping attempt was quite admirable!



CindyLeigh said:


> Very interesting! So sorry for the aggravation. There's only one plate I've encountered that this stamper doesn't pick up and that's the chevron from the Bundle Monster CYO set. Everything else picks up beautifully for me - first time trying as well - unless I let the polish dry too much on the plate and then I'll only get a partial image or none at all. I do clean my stamper off by rolling it on a lint roller.
> 
> I wonder if trying to file it again with a fine grit, then cleaning it off would help. Or possibly if the polish you're using may be a little thin.
> 
> For me, personally, I've given up trying to make certain polishes stamp and am sticking with the KleanColor metallics (http://amzn.to/1mIdKN2) I have, the Konad stamping polishes that I bought when I first started and then my new, all time favorite polishes - Mundo de Unas (http://www.mundodeunas.com/#!stamping-polish-mini-/ckxy).
> 
> I'm such a fan of stamping that I wish I was there to help. Haha. Hope that you'll find something that works and is easy for you.



I am using Konad polish specially made for stamping so I don't think the polish is the issue. I was just pressing down to hard - a light tap transfers the image from the plate to the stamper. I just stamp with hesitation, you know? So that slight hesitation affects how the stamper picks up the image!! I know, grr, so fickle!! I wish you were here to show me too!!! 



Necromancer said:


> Some recent nail art I have done on myself:
> 
> Matching fingernails and toes - Sparitual 'Steel Magnolia' with a Lynnderella glitter called 'Shape Shifter' plus some rhinestones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Moon by Beautiful Nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Baby Blue (and a bead design)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark and light blue stones over a dark blue NP by SpaRitual called Surreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI polishes Stay The Night and Your Royal Shine-ness, with purple and clear stones



So much impressiveness, esp. on your toes! That is amazing!!



Fommom said:


> View attachment 2595402
> 
> Multicoloured glitter plus turquoise with pearl/diamanté.



I love this as well! Such gorgeous colors.


----------



## elacaps

I had a little fun with striping!!


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> I had a little fun with striping!!



Oh my goodness these are ADORABLE! I dont' think I've ever had such success with lines!


----------



## CindyLeigh

PolishedBeauty1 said:


> Done on a client. A 70 year old at that. I love it!



I missed this on. LOVE the bright colors...not to mention the spunk of a 70-year-old


----------



## tmc089

Gorgeous *elacaps*! I love them!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Some fun nails I did for my mom with multiple layers of stamping and a fun flower from ebay.



This set we did on my mom last night and used the saran wrap method. We were inspired by this pic on IG: http://instagram.com/p/mt5aC0LTX_/ I told my mom we had to add a few studs and she said we had to add a glitter topper 



My co-worker picked out this color combo and we stamped from the new Pueen Stamping Buffet plates.



My sister is in love with this set - which we did for Easter and will be two weeks on Saturday and she's hoping they'll last another week because she loves them so much. We were totally inspired and copied closely this IG pic http://instagram.com/p/m8qwxCuxd1/


----------



## CindyLeigh

This picture doesn't do this color combo any favors. The orange is the Gelish I'm Brighter Than You and the blue is Ink's Spearmint and the glitter accent is a chrome silver. We stamped with Essie's Chrome You and Konad Light Blue.



My friend chose this simple, glittery mani.



I'm still in awe of these. She showed me a Pinterest pic and she chose the color. We used loose glitter from Artsy Fartsy Crafts - which I adore!



So fun and girly. Glitter was again from AFC.



My friend gave me this Pinterest pic http://www.pinterest.com/pin/337629303287143001/ as an option and she chose the colors and how much of the nail it covered. I think I prefer the saran wrap method b/c the colors got a little muddled.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Stamping with first attempt of making staming decals (well first time I succeeded). I like them a lot.


----------



## pollekeskisses

CindyLeigh said:


> I'm still in awe of these. She showed me a Pinterest pic and she chose the color. We used loose glitter from Artsy Fartsy Crafts - which I adore!
> View attachment 2600053


Really love this one!


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Stamping with first attempt of making staming decals (well first time I succeeded). I like them a lot.


So fun to create decals! I haven't had the patience to let it dry, etc. so I think I'm leaning more towards the leadlight or just using a brush and painting within the lines when I can.



pollekeskisses said:


> Really love this one!


Thanks! I really like it as well   I forgot how much I liked it until I saw the picture again. It's so fun to see everyone's personality come out in what they choose between design and colors.


----------



## pollekeskisses

I totally agree, making decals eats time and if like me you are impatient you spend a lot of time saying not-so-nice words because it shrivels to nothing before you can place it on your nail. Haven't tried leadlighting yet, you need a steady hand for that and I do not have those.

Catrice "meet me a paris" with full naildecals and some gem-stones





Meet me a paris is a lovely pearl with pink shine. Picture for comparison.


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> I totally agree, making decals eats time and if like me you are impatient you spend a lot of time saying not-so-nice words because it shrivels to nothing before you can place it on your nail. Haven't tried leadlighting yet, you need a steady hand for that and I do not have those.
> 
> Catrice "meet me a paris" with full naildecals and some gem-stones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet me a paris is a lovely pearl with pink shine. Picture for comparison.



That's really, really cute!


----------



## PewPew

pollekeskisses said:


> Stamping with first attempt of making staming decals (well first time I succeeded). I like them a lot.



LOVE! I dig when a great mani can tell a story. The astronaut is soo adorable!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here's my new mani. I used the new Gelish Mali-Blue Me Away and Ink's Cameo. I also used some cute little studs and metal nail art from the Born Pretty Store and stamped with Mundo de Undo polish.


----------



## DellaDog

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's my new mani. I used the new Gelish Mali-Blue Me Away and Ink's Cameo. I also used some cute little studs and metal nail art from the Born Pretty Store and stamped with Mundo de Undo polish.
> 
> View attachment 2606209


Very cute!


----------



## PewPew

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's my new mani. I used the new Gelish Mali-Blue Me Away and Ink's Cameo. I also used some cute little studs and metal nail art from the Born Pretty Store and stamped with Mundo de Undo polish.
> 
> View attachment 2606209



Gorgeous! Love everything about this-- colors, designs, the double dots, everything!


----------



## CindyLeigh

DellaDog said:


> Very cute!





PewPew said:


> Gorgeous! Love everything about this-- colors, designs, the double dots, everything!



Thank you both!!!


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> This picture doesn't do this color combo any favors. The orange is the Gelish I'm Brighter Than You and the blue is Ink's Spearmint and the glitter accent is a chrome silver. We stamped with Essie's Chrome You and Konad Light Blue.
> View attachment 2600051
> 
> 
> My friend chose this simple, glittery mani.
> View attachment 2600052
> 
> 
> I'm still in awe of these. She showed me a Pinterest pic and she chose the color. We used loose glitter from Artsy Fartsy Crafts - which I adore!
> View attachment 2600053
> 
> 
> So fun and girly. Glitter was again from AFC.
> View attachment 2600054
> 
> 
> My friend gave me this Pinterest pic http://www.pinterest.com/pin/337629303287143001/ as an option and she chose the colors and how much of the nail it covered. I think I prefer the saran wrap method b/c the colors got a little muddled.
> View attachment 2600055



Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous - all of these are stunning!



pollekeskisses said:


> Stamping with first attempt of making staming decals (well first time I succeeded). I like them a lot.



omg I love this so much!!! So well done technically, and the idea is just so cute and red. Fantastic!!



CindyLeigh said:


> Here's my new mani. I used the new Gelish Mali-Blue Me Away and Ink's Cameo. I also used some cute little studs and metal nail art from the Born Pretty Store and stamped with Mundo de Undo polish.
> 
> View attachment 2606209



Guh....I love everything about this mani  The color combos are perfect!


----------



## elacaps

tmc089 said:


> Gorgeous *elacaps*! I love them!



Thank you so much *tmc089*!! They were much fun to do


----------



## elacaps

Some recent manis:

A vampy mani with stamping that is actually not too bad, but you can't see it at all!! Total fail. And holo gradient using Picture Polish Pirouette and Cirque Fascination Street.


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous and gorgeous - all of these are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> omg I love this so much!!! So well done technically, and the idea is just so cute and red. Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Guh....I love everything about this mani  The color combos are perfect!



You're so sweet!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Gradient and decal with:
Freak show polish "the force"
Liquid Sky Lacquer "daffodil", "baby frog", and "rebel alliance". 
Last is a thermal and warm on this photograph.


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Gradient and decal with:
> Freak show polish "the force"
> Liquid Sky Lacquer "daffodil", "baby frog", and "rebel alliance".
> Last is a thermal and warm on this photograph.



So fun and pretty! My mom would LOVE if I could replicate that, but it seems like you may have put a lot of work into it...not sure I would have the patience for it.   So very pretty!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Oh I don't find gradients a lot of work but I do them diffrently then most people. Paint nails in color 1 (usually night before). Then take a small piece of sponce (in this case I used 3 pieces, for colour 2,3, and 4), dap some polish (#2) on a piece of newspaper and pick it up with the sponce. Dap on nail from 1/4th to bottom. Repeat with nr 3 and 4. third colour goes halfway to bottom,fourth goes only on the tips. Wait for it to dry (5 minutes tops), add waterdecals to positions and add topcoat (quickdry). Done in about 20minutes tops.

I hate painting my nails black or white first. If I want them green, why not make them green and add purple and blue if that was the plan. LOL.


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Oh I don't find gradients a lot of work but I do them diffrently then most people. Paint nails in color 1 (usually night before). Then take a small piece of sponce (in this case I used 3 pieces, for colour 2,3, and 4), dap some polish (#2) on a piece of newspaper and pick it up with the sponce. Dap on nail from 1/4th to bottom. Repeat with nr 3 and 4. third colour goes halfway to bottom,fourth goes only on the tips. Wait for it to dry (5 minutes tops), add waterdecals to positions and add topcoat (quickdry). Done in about 20minutes tops.
> 
> I hate painting my nails black or white first. If I want them green, why not make them green and add purple and blue if that was the plan. LOL.



I'm with you!! If I want them one color, I'm starting with that color  Since I use gel polish I haven't tried the gradient yet...although I'm very drawn to it   The decal seems like so much work as well...I want to decide now and then do it now. Lol. Not much for planning.


----------



## elacaps

I don't paint my nails white first...I just paint them the color of the base of the gradient and just sponge on once the base coat is dry. They work out pretty well now - that holo gradient only took me minutes where gradients in the past may have taken all night to get right, lol


----------



## pollekeskisses

Waterdecals are simply. You buy them, you remove film, you cut those you want, toss in water. wait 15-20seconds. Make nails wet, place, dry (kitchen towel). topcoat. Done. 

I like my nailart fast.


----------



## pollekeskisses

LSL "Baby Kitten" stamped with LSL "Wyld Pixie"


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Waterdecals are simply. You buy them, you remove film, you cut those you want, toss in water. wait 15-20seconds. Make nails wet, place, dry (kitchen towel). topcoat. Done.
> 
> I like my nailart fast.





pollekeskisses said:


> LSL "Baby Kitten" stamped with LSL "Wyld Pixie"



I haven't tied waterdecals yet. I did purchase some, but haven't used them yet. 

The pink with roses are pretty and so sweetly dainty.


----------



## CindyLeigh

These nails are growing on me   I'm not a great freehand nail artist by ANY means, thus the reason why I'm not always a fan of doing it. But my mom wanted yellow nails, so we used Ink's Highlight and then decided on trying to replicate this design: http://instagram.com/p/lf6mqDxeJs/. I was going to try jelly polishes for the flower colors, but b/c it was such a bright yellow I ended up using pigments mixed with top coat. It was so much fun.





These are two best friends who are going on vacation together to FL and they wanted matching manis. Their other bestie is coming tomorrow to get hers done. I used the MoYou Pro 01 for the lines and Mundo de Unas polishes and just painted them on in sections. It'll be fun to see what the third friend chooses as her accent nail.


----------



## Theren

My lime green Chevron nails


----------



## pollekeskisses

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> My lime green Chevron nails



Cute!


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:



Fun stamping and colors!


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's my new mani. I used the new Gelish Mali-Blue Me Away and Ink's Cameo. I also used some cute little studs and metal nail art from the Born Pretty Store and stamped with Mundo de Undo polish.
> 
> View attachment 2606209





elacaps said:


> Some recent manis:
> 
> A vampy mani with stamping that is actually not too bad, but you can't see it at all!! Total fail. And holo gradient using Picture Polish Pirouette and Cirque Fascination Street.





pollekeskisses said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:



Ladies! Ladies! Ladies!  I'm awestruck and loving the nail art. I've missed this thread for a few days and look what you are posting!  So beautiful!  I'm just trying to perfect polishing. Lol.  Gorgeous nail art!


----------



## ManicTalons

Just popping in to share this one.   

Stamping with Messy Mansion MM44 using Mundo de Unas stamping polish.  The rest is Couture Gel Polish.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Kailuagal said:


> Ladies! Ladies! Ladies!  I'm awestruck and loving the nail art. I've missed this thread for a few days and look what you are posting!  So beautiful!  I'm just trying to perfect polishing. Lol.  Gorgeous nail art!



You're so sweet Kailuagal. Looking forward to seeing some of what you create  




ManicTalons said:


> Just popping in to share this one.
> 
> Stamping with Messy Mansion MM44 using Mundo de Unas stamping polish.  The rest is Couture Gel Polish.



I'm amazed at what you do and always stand in awe at how flawlessly easy you make it seem


----------



## ManicTalons

CindyLeigh said:


> I'm amazed at what you do and always stand in awe at how flawlessly easy you make it seem



Thank you!  I'm blushing.


----------



## popcorndreams

pollekeskisses said:


> Gradient and decal with:
> Freak show polish "the force"
> Liquid Sky Lacquer "daffodil", "baby frog", and "rebel alliance".
> Last is a thermal and warm on this photograph.



This is so pretty! Loving all the nail art here.


----------



## Theren

Black and white.. I haven't cleaned up yet so excuse the cuticle mess


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> Black and white.. I haven't cleaned up yet so excuse the cuticle mess


Fun!


----------



## Kailuagal

ManicTalons said:


> Just popping in to share this one.
> Stamping with Messy Mansion MM44 using Mundo de Unas stamping polish.  The rest is Couture Gel Polish.


This is gorgeous!  I'm trying to figure out how you used three different colors. Did you use the tan base, then stamp, then add the red?  If so, your polish skills are exquisite! 



CindyLeigh said:


> You're so sweet Kailuagal. Looking forward to seeing some of what you create


Seriously, Cindyleigh, you picked up nail art very quickly. On the multi-colored stripes...were those freehand?  Such nice manis. 



Theren said:


> Black and white.. I haven't cleaned up yet so excuse the cuticle mess


This looks great!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Kailuagal said:


> This is gorgeous!  I'm trying to figure out how you used three different colors. Did you use the tan base, then stamp, then add the red?  If so, your polish skills are exquisite!
> 
> 
> Seriously, Cindyleigh, you picked up nail art very quickly. On the multi-colored stripes...were those freehand?  Such nice manis.



Kailuagal, Michelle is a gem and has a blog...trust me, I've learned TONS from watching her. I'm amazed at what she does. Here's the link to the details on that one: http://www.manictalons.com/2014/05/peek-boo-lace.html.

You're so sweet with your comments! I actually hate freehand. Haha. Although I'm learning to embrace it a little more and the imperfections that come with it...at least for me. So the stripes were actually one of the MoYou London Pro plates with the wide stripes. B/c I didn't have my Mundo de Unas polishes yet, I used Konad & Essie to stamp each individual line b/c they dried too fast to try them all together.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here's a little Memorial Day manicure I did on someone last night. We used EZFlow TruGel Red Dragon and IBD Just Gel Ocean Wave for the base and #mundodeunas silver and white for the accents with the stars coming from a MoYou London Plate.


----------



## ManicTalons

CindyLeigh said:


> Kailuagal, Michelle is a gem and has a blog...trust me, I've learned TONS from watching her. I'm amazed at what she does. Here's the link to the details on that one: http://www.manictalons.com/2014/05/peek-boo-lace.html.



Thanks, Cindy!  I'm just now seeing this, but you have me covered.


----------



## CindyLeigh

ManicTalons said:


> Thanks, Cindy!  I'm just now seeing this, but you have me covered.



   No worries - that's what we're here for.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Ciaté Cha Cha Cha, decorated with Emily de Molly "Touch of Vintage" and stamping on ringfingers.


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's a little Memorial Day manicure I did on someone last night. We used EZFlow TruGel Red Dragon and IBD Just Gel Ocean Wave for the base and #mundodeunas silver and white for the accents with the stars coming from a MoYou London Plate.
> 
> View attachment 2624619





ManicTalons said:


> Thanks, Cindy!  I'm just now seeing this, but you have me covered.



Another great nail art mani, Cindyleigh!  Thanks for the link. 
ManicTalons, you have some serious skills!  Love your artwork!


----------



## mymeimei02

Hello kittified my nails today :sly:


----------



## CindyLeigh

mymeimei02 said:


> Hello kittified my nails today :sly:



How fun!


----------



## Theren

I hate toes.. But here are my summer toes


----------



## pollekeskisses

Theren said:


> I hate toes.. But here are my summer toes


I feel you, although atleast you got 5 straight ones to paint. I skip my little toes on purpose.

Love the colous you used.


----------



## dotx2

my latest creations.......dark princess


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Theren said:


> I hate toes.. But here are my summer toes



It's cute!


----------



## elacaps

deleted


----------



## elacaps

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a very nice Memorial Day weekend! My  birthday was last Sunday so I will pretend the whole country had off to  celebrate my bday, lol  

Been away from this thread for a  little while, but OMG! As always I love love love all the nail art here -  you are all so very talented and sweet. Here is the mani I wore for my  birthday. Maybe a few other children of the 80s will be able to guess my  inspiration (hint hint - it's truly outrageous, truly, truly, truly outrageous!)


----------



## sb1212

elacaps said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a very nice Memorial Day weekend! My  birthday was last Sunday so I will pretend the whole country had off to  celebrate my bday, lol
> 
> Been away from this thread for a  little while, but OMG! As always I love love love all the nail art here -  you are all so very talented and sweet. Here is the mani I wore for my  birthday. Maybe a few other children of the 80s will be able to guess my  inspiration (hint hint - it's truly outrageous, truly, truly, truly outrageous!)




Totally love this to !


----------



## elacaps

sb1212 said:


> Totally love this to !



Thanks!!! it looks a little sloppier than I am happy with, but I like the overall designs


----------



## CindyLeigh

dotx2 said:


> my latest creations.......dark princess



Very neat - love the detail and emblishments.



elacaps said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a very nice Memorial Day weekend! My  birthday was last Sunday so I will pretend the whole country had off to  celebrate my bday, lol
> 
> Been away from this thread for a  little while, but OMG! As always I love love love all the nail art here -  you are all so very talented and sweet. Here is the mani I wore for my  birthday. Maybe a few other children of the 80s will be able to guess my  inspiration (hint hint - it's truly outrageous, truly, truly, truly outrageous!)



LOVE this! I'm not sure if I can guess...I'm bad with quotes, but the only thing I could think of was Jem.   NO clue if that's what it was, but the look reminded me of her. I think you did a superb job! And happy belated birthday!


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> LOVE this! I'm not sure if I can guess...I'm bad with quotes, but the only thing I could think of was Jem.   NO clue if that's what it was, but the look reminded me of her. I think you did a superb job! And happy belated birthday!



ding ding ding ding!! It was totally Jem!!  And thanks so much, CindyLeigh!


----------



## CindyLeigh

matt.lo said:


> Would it be okay if I send some of these pictures to my wife? I won't upload anywhere though



For my pictures, I'm perfecting fine with it. You can also send her a link to my FB page if it's easier - fb.com/gelpolished. Enjoy!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here's a new mani I did last night on a co-worker.



And here's what I used: EZFlow TruGel in Tiffany and stamped using Born Pretty Stores's 's W-02 and Konad m79. Glitter is from glitties.com and Swarovski gems from artbeads.com (of which they're really cheap & currently on sale, and free shipping).


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's a new mani I did last night on a co-worker.
> View attachment 2640812
> 
> 
> And here's what I used: EZFlow TruGel in Tiffany and stamped using Born Pretty Stores's 's W-02 and Konad m79. Glitter is from glitties.com and Swarovski gems from artbeads.com (of which they're really cheap & currently on sale, and free shipping).



LOVE IT, as per uhz! Love that quilted look so much!


----------



## elacaps

Stanley Cup Final beings tonight!!!! LET'S GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> LOVE IT, as per uhz! Love that quilted look so much!


 You're so sweet!



elacaps said:


> Stanley Cup Final beings tonight!!!! LET'S GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hehe. I'm always impressed at the quality and braveness of your freehand. I tend to shy away from it at all costs   Have fun watching!


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> Hehe. I'm always impressed at the quality and braveness of your freehand. I tend to shy away from it at all costs   Have fun watching!



LOL you might call it brave, I call it bad. I HAD to incorporate a Stanley Cup somewhere in this mani though, so freehand it was  But thanks for the nice feedback, you are also very sweet! And I will enjoy tonight - I am so pumped


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> LOL you might call it brave, I call it bad. I HAD to incorporate a Stanley Cup somewhere in this mani though, so freehand it was  But thanks for the nice feedback, you are also very sweet! And I will enjoy tonight - I am so pumped



Oh my, I don't think it's bad at all! Trust me...my niece is a cosmetologist and works in a salon and the freehand that she is paid to do isn't that good


----------



## HotRedBag

Really cool nail designs! I love glitter on nails!


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> Oh my, I don't think it's bad at all! Trust me...my niece is a cosmetologist and works in a salon and the freehand that she is paid to do isn't that good



Thanks so much, CindyLeigh  lol


----------



## Theren

I haven't cleaned the cuticles.. But my summer nails


----------



## Theren

Forgot the picture


----------



## mymeimei02

White flowers stickers over Dior ' s Nymphema


----------



## GemmaNicole

pink leopard print

s30.postimg.org/pb28helot/20121210_2082.jpg


----------



## elacaps

deleting. bc I will repost when the mani is, umm, presentable


----------



## elacaps

Ok, stayed up all night, but the better mani is complete. (PS: I am crazy). Fun with gradients and striping tape  The striping has been done before by lots of people, but I most recently saw it (and was inspired) in a mani by Chalkboard Nails. These are mainly KBShimmer polishes for the blues, and Colors by Llarowe for the drop-dead-gorgeous holos.


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> Ok, stayed up all night, but the better mani is complete. (PS: I am crazy). Fun with gradients and striping tape  The striping has been done before by lots of people, but I most recently saw it (and was inspired) in a mani by Chalkboard Nails. These are mainly KBShimmer polishes for the blues, and Colors by Llarowe for the drop-dead-gorgeous holos.



You're pretty much a rockstar. That looks beyond AMAZING! 



GemmaNicole said:


> pink leopard print
> 
> s30.postimg.org/pb28helot/20121210_2082.jpg





mymeimei02 said:


> White flowers stickers over Dior ' s Nymphema





Theren said:


> Forgot the picture



Great designs everyone!


----------



## Kailuagal

elacaps said:


> Ok, stayed up all night, but the better mani is complete. (PS: I am crazy). Fun with gradients and striping tape  The striping has been done before by lots of people, but I most recently saw it (and was inspired) in a mani by Chalkboard Nails. These are mainly KBShimmer polishes for the blues, and Colors by Llarowe for the drop-dead-gorgeous holos.


UH MAZE ING!!  But, how could you ever remove that amazing RBL aqua Lily?  Hehehe!  Jk. This is seriously some awesome professional work, elacaps! Please come visit and do my nails?!?!
Btw...found a Gap Bright Pool, excellent dupe for the RBL. BUT, I also found the RBL. Just hoping it's the real thang...
Once again, you inspire me. Maybe one day I will surprise you all with some art....maybe...


----------



## Theren

Nude with some flare


----------



## Kailuagal

Theren said:


> Nude with some flare


Very pretty!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> Nude with some flare



pretty!!! And I LOVE your ring. So unique!


----------



## Theren

Kailuagal said:


> Very pretty!





CindyLeigh said:


> pretty!!! And I LOVE your ring. So unique!



Thank you both!


----------



## elacaps

CindyLeigh said:


> You're pretty much a rockstar. That looks beyond AMAZING!



OMG CindyLeigh <blushes> THANK YOU!!! I am glad you think so  I was surprised the striping came out decently - I thought it was going to be a horror show!! Thanks, babe!



Kailuagal said:


> UH MAZE ING!!  But, how could you ever remove that amazing RBL aqua Lily?  Hehehe!  Jk. This is seriously some awesome professional work, elacaps! Please come visit and do my nails?!?!
> Btw...found a Gap Bright Pool, excellent dupe for the RBL. BUT, I also found the RBL. Just hoping it's the real thang...
> Once again, you inspire me. Maybe one day I will surprise you all with some art....maybe...



   Kailuagal - thanks, hun!!! Ummm, I would LOVE to drop everything right now, visit you and have a nail party!! And I hear ya about Aqua Lily - it was sooo gorgeous!! But I wanted to enter a mini nail art contest thing, so I had to sacrifice AL, sadly, for this nail art. I only have my one bottle of that beauty, so I have to ration, lol. I am so glad you were able to find Bright Pool - I've been on the hunt for it since last year! Did you nab both Bright Pool and AL?? And, my dear, you are an inspiration to me!  Thank you so much! I can't wait to see nail art from you!


----------



## dooneybaby

Trying some freehand art.


----------



## zeitgeist4

I haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here are my designs over the past few months.

Floral and glitter






Recreating a chrome look I saw on Pinterest using OPI Sheers





My first glitter placement










Ikat





Watermelon: my first time using acrylic paint


----------



## CindyLeigh

zeitgeist4 said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here are my designs over the past few months.
> 
> Floral and glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recreating a chrome look I saw on Pinterest using OPI Sheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first glitter placement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon: my first time using acrylic paint



Really fun designs!


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

ManicTalons said:


> Just popping in to share this one.
> 
> Stamping with Messy Mansion MM44 using Mundo de Unas stamping polish.  The rest is Couture Gel Polish.




Absolutely Stunning! You are a truly talented woman.


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

zeitgeist4 said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here are my designs over the past few months.
> 
> Floral and glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recreating a chrome look I saw on Pinterest using OPI Sheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first glitter placement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ikat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon: my first time using acrylic paint




Love love love the watermelon! So perfect for summer


----------



## pollekeskisses

Zoya Kendal with naildecals
(please ignore the messy cuticles I cared for them after the pictures were taken)


----------



## sb1212




----------



## raymundruiz363

fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/p403x403/10273223_848509311843913_8716149607438106444_o.jpg

I made this cute flower nail art to my dearest friend.


----------



## CindyLeigh

pollekeskisses said:


> Zoya Kendal with naildecals
> (please ignore the messy cuticles I cared for them after the pictures were taken)



@pollekeskisses such fun wraps/decals!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2669844


I adore this color combo. You did amazing on your lines and heart! I've yet to master both.


----------



## CindyLeigh

sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2669844



Do you by chance have a Pinterest that you put your mani on? or is there a blog I can use to pin this to my Pinterest? I love it and I think several people I know would choose this for their next mani!


----------



## zeitgeist4

I did these yesterday to show some patriotism for Fourth of July.


----------



## CindyLeigh

zeitgeist4 said:


> I did these yesterday to show some patriotism for Fourth of July.



So cute!!!


----------



## Theren

This is my current July 4th nails but because they are starting to chip.. In redoing them tonight


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> This is my current July 4th nails but because they are starting to chip.. In redoing them tonight



Festive and classy. I love your rings as well - stunning!


----------



## pollekeskisses

CindyLeigh said:


> @pollekeskisses such fun wraps/decals!


Thank you, I bougth these stamp like waterdecals on a whim, thinking they'd be tiny but you can easily get a full 10fingers manicure out of one.


----------



## Theren

CindyLeigh said:


> Festive and classy. I love your rings as well - stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Theren

My new July fourth nails


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

Happy 4th of July Ladies!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Ihearthandbagz said:


> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673168



Neat! Did you do these in gel polish?


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

CindyLeigh said:


> Neat! Did you do these in gel polish?




Thanks Yes, I like to use the Red Carpet gel polish for more intricate things like this. It seems like it's thicker than other gel polishes. Took forever (4 hours) but so worth it.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Ihearthandbagz said:


> Thanks Yes, I like to use the Red Carpet gel polish for more intricate things like this. It seems like it's thicker than other gel polishes. Took forever (4 hours) but so worth it.



Quite impressive!!


----------



## elacaps

zeitgeist4 said:


> I did these yesterday to show some patriotism for Fourth of July.



Love this!! Especially the flag thumb nail



Theren said:


> This is my current July 4th nails but because they are starting to chip.. In redoing them tonight



Gorgeous dots!!! I love the abstract pattern!



Theren said:


> My new July fourth nails



The Star is so perfect!! All free drawn?? I could never do something like that. 



Ihearthandbagz said:


> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673168



Oh this is gorgeous - so jelly and shiny! Wonderful


----------



## elacaps

So, I do not have a 4th of July mani to share - how unpatriotic, I know!!! Apologies. 

Instead, I am attemtping a new "series" of nail art, based on the fashions of Mad Men (tv series). I was re-watching past seasons on Netflix last weekend, and while I have long loved the show and all the fabulous 60s fashions, for some reason they made a greater impression on me upon rewatch. So, I knew I just had to try some nail art based on my fave looks.

This first one is based on an AMAHHHHZING coral chevron coat Megan Draper wears on a trip to Howard Johnson's (a very unsuccessful, chaotic trip, mind you). The chevrons were easy enough to achieve with nail vinyls, and I thought I might add texture to the coral nails to represent the coat texture?? I also added the gold stud bc Megan wears a gold chain with this outfit. 

Mani and Mad Men pics posted. I hope it's ok to show the TV images - I of course do not own any rights to them.


----------



## Kailuagal

elacaps said:


> So, I do not have a 4th of July mani to share - how unpatriotic, I know!!! Apologies.
> 
> Instead, I am attemtping a new "series" of nail art, based on the fashions of Mad Men (tv series). I was re-watching past seasons on Netflix last weekend, and while I have long loved the show and all the fabulous 60s fashions, for some reason they made a greater impression on me upon rewatch. So, I knew I just had to try some nail art based on my fave looks.
> 
> This first one is based on an AMAHHHHZING coral chevron coat Megan Draper wears on a trip to Howard Johnson's (a very unsuccessful, chaotic trip, mind you). The chevrons were easy enough to achieve with nail vinyls, and I thought I might add texture to the coral nails to represent the coat texture?? I also added the gold stud bc Megan wears a gold chain with this outfit.
> 
> Mani and Mad Men pics posted. I hope it's ok to show the TV images - I of course do not own any rights to them.


How clever!  I love it. And, I love that show. I can relate so well to the clothing and furnishings as I grew up as a child in that era. Happy weekend!


----------



## Kailuagal

zeitgeist4 said:


> I did these yesterday to show some patriotism for Fourth of July.





Theren said:


> This is my current July 4th nails but because they are starting to chip.. In redoing them tonight





Theren said:


> My new July fourth nails





Ihearthandbagz said:


> Happy 4th of July Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673168



^^^Awesome patriotic manis, ladies!!


----------



## Theren

Yes the star was free drawn


----------



## Theren

Time for some pink summer fun.. Excuse the cuticles, not cleaned up yet.


----------



## MrsJohnstonaire

My "art", no offense to the truly talented! lol

I'd love tips on how to improve this.  Don't like the edges and the glitter fade is left wanting.  But I had to try!!

Candie's Peek-A-Boo with Ulta Tink-Her-Bell


----------



## Theren

I think they look great!!!


----------



## MrsJohnstonaire

Theren said:


> I think they look great!!!



Thanks!


----------



## CindyLeigh

elacaps said:


> So, I do not have a 4th of July mani to share - how unpatriotic, I know!!! Apologies.
> 
> Instead, I am attemtping a new "series" of nail art, based on the fashions of Mad Men (tv series). I was re-watching past seasons on Netflix last weekend, and while I have long loved the show and all the fabulous 60s fashions, for some reason they made a greater impression on me upon rewatch. So, I knew I just had to try some nail art based on my fave looks.
> 
> This first one is based on an AMAHHHHZING coral chevron coat Megan Draper wears on a trip to Howard Johnson's (a very unsuccessful, chaotic trip, mind you). The chevrons were easy enough to achieve with nail vinyls, and I thought I might add texture to the coral nails to represent the coat texture?? I also added the gold stud bc Megan wears a gold chain with this outfit.
> 
> Mani and Mad Men pics posted. I hope it's ok to show the TV images - I of course do not own any rights to them.



So lovely! I think it's fun to see where inspiration comes from and now you're nudging Mad Men further up on my "watch list".


----------



## CindyLeigh

MrsJohnstonaire said:


> My "art", no offense to the truly talented! lol
> 
> I'd love tips on how to improve this.  Don't like the edges and the glitter fade is left wanting.  But I had to try!!
> 
> Candie's Peek-A-Boo with Ulta Tink-Her-Bell
> View attachment 2677583



I like them a lot! I love glitter fades. Sadly I generally use loose glitter (over gel polish) so I don't have a ton of experience with RNP glitter fades, but I do recall seeing someone mention that they put the glitter polish on a make-up sponge and put it on that way to help increase the placement and density of the glitter.


----------



## Theren

CindyLeigh said:


> I like them a lot! I love glitter fades. Sadly I generally use loose glitter (over gel polish) so I don't have a ton of experience with RNP glitter fades, but I do recall seeing someone mention that they put the glitter polish on a make-up sponge and put it on that way to help increase the placement and density of the glitter.



That's what I do


----------



## mymeimei02

Free hand french manicure


----------



## Violeta02

Last two I've done. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mardigras-, it was unintentional but it turned out awesome with the gold tape. All gel



Golden Rock- Tiffany's teal and black marbled with a gold leaf fleck top coat. I was trying to simulate turquoise stone.  All gel


----------



## Violeta02

And... Some oldies but goodies!

All I want for Christmas is something from Tiffany's
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tron 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The great Gatsby 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Spring has sprung 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Causing tribal 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Japanese garden


----------



## SweetNavi

Argyle nails


----------



## pollekeskisses

Various polishes used (3 in total)


----------



## mbk318

These were my nails for the 4th of July


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

pollekeskisses said:


> Various polishes used (3 in total)




I just love them! I especially like the happy little crab.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Ihearthandbagz said:


> I just love them! I especially like the happy little crab.


Thank you, taking them off as we speak because they started chipping. I will miss the beach theme, it was fun to look at.


----------



## pollekeskisses

Creative art, with pieces of a waterdecal in it.


----------



## mymeimei02

Dior Artsy kit came with star stencils and crystal


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

Fun summer nails! Gradient  gel polish, decals, stamps, & some freehand.


----------



## elacaps

pollekeskisses said:


> Creative art, with pieces of a waterdecal in it.



I LOOOOOOVE this so much, pollekeskisses!!! So abstract and fun!! like better Jackson Pollock, lol 



mymeimei02 said:


> Dior Artsy kit came with star stencils and crystal



LOVE that red  



Ihearthandbagz said:


> View attachment 2693379
> 
> Fun summer nails! Gradient  gel polish, decals, stamps, & some freehand.



BEAUTIFUL!! Perfect gradient and free-hand work!!


----------



## elacaps

Nothing very inspiring here. Just a quickie Waterfall mani (from The Nailasaurus blog) using Rescue Beauty Lounge Oh Splat! and the "waterfalls" in Cult Nails Nevermore and OPI My Signature is DC


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

elacaps said:


> Nothing very inspiring here. Just a quickie Waterfall mani (from The Nailasaurus blog) using Rescue Beauty Lounge Oh Splat! and the "waterfalls" in Cult Nails Nevermore and OPI My Signature is DC




Those are just gorgeous! For being a quickie those look like they took forever. Wonderful job


----------



## MrsJohnstonaire

Inspired by elacapsnot as nice though!



And something totally different on the other hand that I saw on pinterestkinda meh about it, and hate my yellow nails.


----------



## elacaps

Ihearthandbagz said:


> Those are just gorgeous! For being a quickie those look like they took forever. Wonderful job



Aww, thanks!! It actually doesn't take very long - just a few brush strokes and you are basically done, lol. I liked the color combination mostly


----------



## elacaps

@MrsJohnstonaire

I LOVE IT!!! I am glad you liked the technique enough to try it. If you want to see it done by a real pro and not some knucklehead, I would check out http://www.thenailasaurus.com/ blog. Sam either developed the "waterfall" technique or at least perfected it - her manis are to-die for.

I also love the cascading dotticure  doing it on a naked nail for the negative space look is great!!


----------



## sally.m

Ihearthandbagz said:


> View attachment 2693379
> 
> Fun summer nails! Gradient  gel polish, decals, stamps, & some freehand.



Thats gorgeous!


----------



## sb1212




----------



## Apelila

Summer nail art....BTW first time doing this


----------



## Theren

Not my best work that's for sure


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> Not my best work that's for sure



Very cute though!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Ihearthandbagz said:


> View attachment 2693379
> 
> Fun summer nails! Gradient  gel polish, decals, stamps, & some freehand.


So summery and tropical!



elacaps said:


> Nothing very inspiring here. Just a quickie Waterfall mani (from The Nailasaurus blog) using Rescue Beauty Lounge Oh Splat! and the "waterfalls" in Cult Nails Nevermore and OPI My Signature is DC


Adorable!



sb1212 said:


> View attachment 2697713


So unique - really like!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Here's a few I've gotten to do lately that are my favs.


----------



## Theren

My latest experiment.. Water marble


----------



## sb1212

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's a few I've gotten to do lately that are my favs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707788




What color is that pretty blue In the last pic?


----------



## floridasun8

Theren said:


> My latest experiment.. Water marble



That is so cool!  Is that the effect where you drip polish into a bowl of water, swirl it around and just dip your finger into it?   I have only seen the instructions, but never tried it.  Wasn't sure it would really work, but now maybe I have to.  Looks great and so much fun!


----------



## balenciagrace

please excuse my dry cuticles. i'm a compulsive hand washer =T

yellow gel w/ heart accents.. 2 wks old!


----------



## Theren

floridasun8 said:


> That is so cool!  Is that the effect where you drip polish into a bowl of water, swirl it around and just dip your finger into it?   I have only seen the instructions, but never tried it.  Wasn't sure it would really work, but now maybe I have to.  Looks great and so much fun!



It's a bit more involved in that, but yes that's basically it. Here is one more


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> My latest experiment.. Water marble


You're brave! I've given up on watermarbelling  



sb1212 said:


> What color is that pretty blue In the last pic?


Oh my, that blue...isn't it lovely?! I'm in LOVE with it. It's called Kodie from Revel Nails and quite inexpensive. I bought that color and Gala. Soon I want the whole collection b/c the quality and ease is amazing - not to mention price. http://www.revelnail.com/



balenciagrace said:


> please excuse my dry cuticles. i'm a compulsive hand washer =T
> 
> yellow gel w/ heart accents.. 2 wks old!
> 
> So cute! What color is your yellow?
> 
> View attachment 2711442


----------



## sb1212

Thanks Cindy leigh


----------



## balenciagrace

needed some pampering. gelish go girl + emerald dust


----------



## Kailuagal

CindyLeigh said:


> Here's a few I've gotten to do lately that are my favs.
> 
> View attachment 2707782
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707783
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707788


Cindyleigh, your artwork is great!  You've got talent for nail art for sure!  I remember when you were first on the boards and look at you now!  I'm impressed!



Theren said:


> It's a bit more involved in that, but yes that's basically it. Here is one more


I love the colors of this water marble. I really need to try this technique. Really pretty!



balenciagrace said:


> needed some pampering. gelish go girl + emerald dust
> 
> View attachment 2716213


I may have to copy this. So elegant yet looks simple enough that I can do it. lol. Very pretty mani.


----------



## Theren

Ok I'm really becoming quickly obsessed with the water marble!!


----------



## CindyLeigh

balenciagrace said:


> needed some pampering. gelish go girl + emerald dust
> 
> View attachment 2716213



Oh my goodness...this is so beautiful. The shaping, colors, quality. Lovely.



Kailuagal said:


> Cindyleigh, your artwork is great!  You've got talent for nail art for sure!  I remember when you were first on the boards and look at you now!  I'm impressed!



You're SO sweet. Thanks!



Theren said:


> Ok I'm really becoming quickly obsessed with the water marble!!



I can see why! You're doing amazing at it! I may have to give it a try with regular polish and just lay it over gel. If I can get anywhere near your results, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Theren

CindyLeigh said:


> Oh my goodness...this is so beautiful. The shaping, colors, quality. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> You're SO sweet. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why! You're doing amazing at it! I may have to give it a try with regular polish and just lay it over gel. If I can get anywhere near your results, it's a no brainer.



The best advice I can give is use room temp bottled water and I use Elmer's glue around my nail instead of tape.

It's really alot of fun. I think I'm going to be playing around with this for a few weeks lol.


----------



## Kailuagal

Theren said:


> Ok I'm really becoming quickly obsessed with the water marble!!


I can see why!  It looks amazing!  Thanks for the tip about room temperature bottled water and Elmer's around the cuticle area. I really want to try this now.


----------



## Theren

And.. Another.


----------



## nncnxx

Last night's project. Let's see if anyone will know where I got the inspiration for the design


----------



## elacaps

nncnxx said:


> Last night's project. Let's see if anyone will know where I got the inspiration for the design


Love it! The first thing I thought of was the bottle for Rouge Louboutin


----------



## Theren

Mint and water marble


----------



## abitzberger

Theren said:


> And.. Another.




So pretty! I love the color combination


----------



## abitzberger

nncnxx said:


> Last night's project. Let's see if anyone will know where I got the inspiration for the design




Wow!!! That is simply stunning


----------



## Theren

Ombre French with water marble... Love them!!!


----------



## pinkprincess777

Theren said:


> Ombre French with water marble... Love them!!!



I do too! Look really nice !


----------



## balenciagrace

tiffany blue & gold


----------



## Setherwood

balenciagrace said:


> tiffany blue & gold
> 
> View attachment 2731630


 

Beautiful colour polish (what is it?) and I love the striping.  Is this freehand?


----------



## Theren

Better picture of the ombre French and water marble


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> Better picture of the ombre French and water marble


Adorable!



balenciagrace said:


> tiffany blue & gold
> 
> View attachment 2731630


Love this! That glitter nails - whew, lovely.


----------



## zeitgeist4

My favorite designs from the past 2 months.

Used acrylic paint for the lines.





Orange gradient and monarch butterfly wings, both done with acrylic.


----------



## Theren

Camo nails


----------



## bgirl525

My latest nails.


----------



## elacaps

zeitgeist4 said:


> My favorite designs from the past 2 months.
> 
> Used acrylic paint for the lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange gradient and monarch butterfly wings, both done with acrylic.



I love them all!! Well done!!



bgirl525 said:


> View attachment 2738932
> 
> My latest nails.



Oh, this is too cute!


----------



## elacaps

Not REALLY nail art, but I had a little gradient fun with my latest Enchanted polish ("Flashing Lights," on the middle and ring fingers). I LOOOOVVVEE doing holo gradients!


----------



## Theren

Pink and coral


----------



## buckeye.girl

I just ordered some nail stamping supplies from Amazon & Bundle Monster.  There were so many cute designs to choose from, so I tried a different design on every nail!  It took a little practice, but nail stamping is easy!  I used a base of Sinful Shine "Prosecco" from the limited edition fall collection & stamped with the Sinful Shine white "Wisp" polish.


----------



## Bananajam123

buckeye.girl said:


> I just ordered some nail stamping supplies from Amazon & Bundle Monster.  There were so many cute designs to choose from, so I tried a different design on every nail!  It took a little practice, but nail stamping is easy!  I used a base of Sinful Shine "Prosecco" from the limited edition fall collection & stamped with the Sinful Shine white "Wisp" polish.



That's great for a first attempt. I've bought a stamping set but haven't tested it out yet


----------



## Bananajam123

elacaps said:


> Not REALLY nail art, but I had a little gradient fun with my latest Enchanted polish ("Flashing Lights," on the middle and ring fingers). I LOOOOVVVEE doing holo gradients!



Love this!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Cute! Great first time. There's a fb page dedicated to stamping that's a great resource if you're ingested!


----------



## AddictedToGel

A bit of glittery goodness. Le Chat Pink Lace Veil with holographic pink glitter (in a paste with Gelish Vegas Nights). Super glittery IRL


----------



## DellaDog

AddictedToGel said:


> A bit of glittery goodness. Le Chat Pink Lace Veil with holographic pink glitter (in a paste with Gelish Vegas Nights). Super glittery IRL


Be careful while driving - all that gorgeous sparkle can be distracting.


----------



## sally.m

Flames - by my nail tech, not me!


----------



## Theren

Yellow and orange fade with holo art


----------



## Myblackbag

Bought a stamping kit.  Here's my first attempt at nail art......


----------



## elacaps

sally.m said:


> Flames - by my nail tech, not me!
> 
> View attachment 2754042



I want your nail tech!! What awesome flames!



Theren said:


> Yellow and orange fade with holo art



LOVE this gradient!! I need to try vertical gradients/fades but I know I'll just mess them up. This one is lovely!



Myblackbag said:


> Bought a stamping kit.  Here's my first attempt at nail art......
> 
> View attachment 2762819



Wonderful first attempt! Mine was not as nice as this, like, at all!


----------



## elacaps

A few weeks ago I saw the cover of the new Jenny Lewis album and, while I  adore her music, all I could think was "wow, those gradients are  gorgeous!" So of course I had to try a mani inspired by it. The  gradients are not as good and the stars are sort of crap, but it was so  much fun try! Pic of mani and album cover inspiration


----------



## balenciagrace

nudes with tribal accent


----------



## Myblackbag

elacaps said:


> Wonderful first attempt! Mine was not as nice as this, like, at all!




Thanks, elacaps!


----------



## Theren

Ivory with a little bling..


----------



## Joleenx3

I did my nails last night since i had time. Chanel Vamp is perfect for fall &#128513;


----------



## Joleenx3

elacaps said:


> A few weeks ago I saw the cover of the new Jenny Lewis album and, while I  adore her music, all I could think was "wow, those gradients are  gorgeous!" So of course I had to try a mani inspired by it. The  gradients are not as good and the stars are sort of crap, but it was so  much fun try! Pic of mani and album cover inspiration



Beautiful! You did an amazing gradient!


----------



## elacaps

Joleenx3 said:


> Beautiful! You did an amazing gradient!



Hey, thanks so much!!  It was a really fun mani to do! I love trying nail art inspired by other things I like (film, music, tv, etc). Nail art should be a celebration of all good things, LOL.


----------



## Myblackbag

I'm still new to this. Here's my second attempt at nail art.......


----------



## sb1212

Myblackbag said:


> I'm still new to this. Here's my second attempt at nail art.......
> View attachment 2771390




I like it...I like the color as well


----------



## sally.m

Myblackbag said:


> I'm still new to this. Here's my second attempt at nail art.......
> View attachment 2771390



I love those green / blue colours, very pretty!


----------



## Myblackbag

sb1212 said:


> I like it...I like the color as well





sally.m said:


> I love those green / blue colours, very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

Had my manicurist do the jack skeleton mani for Halloween


----------



## sb1212

pixiejenna said:


> Had my manicurist do the jack skeleton mani for Halloween




Love them


----------



## Myblackbag

pixiejenna said:


> Had my manicurist do the jack skeleton mani for Halloween




Nice!


----------



## Myblackbag

My latest attempt at nail art....


----------



## zeitgeist4

A couple recent manis with fall colors.







The colors ended up being kind of Christmas-y when combined.





And this week's Halloween one


----------



## Kmiller_41

My first attempt at camo


----------



## AddictedToGel

Playing around with matte top it off, normal top it off and a dotting tool


----------



## Theren

They are alot more sparkly in person (please excuse the very swollen fingers..)


----------



## zeitgeist4

My Halloween week mani. It's definitely my favorite holiday for nail designs.


----------



## MissIn

Very simple nail art , but here is my Halloween/SF Giants nail art mani


----------



## MissIn

Oops don't think I attached the picture


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Don't laugh at my pintrest inspiration attempt.


----------



## Myblackbag

My first attempt at leopard print nails.....


----------



## Myblackbag

^^I apologize, I can't figure out how to make my pics smaller.


----------



## Theren

It's been awhile.. Gradient with negative space and crystals... Excise the cuticles, they aren't cleaned up yet


----------



## Myblackbag

Still learning.  Found this design on YouTube. I think it turned out well .........


----------



## elacaps

Hi all!! Sorry I have been absent for a few months!! It's not that I have stopped with my polish love or doing nail art manis - just been doing them less. Lack of creative inspiration or something, I guess! I didn't even do Thanksgiving or Christmas manis!  But I had to for New Year's - bit of a tradition of mine, I think. So here is my design for the eve of 2015! Kind of crazy I know, and I am not sure I am such a fan of the skittles, actually. Something a little simpler and more cohesive, maybe with one or two accent nails, may have been nicer....more elegant. I tend to overdo it sometimes!! But I wanted to try out a few techniques. I sort of love the dotting gradient (prob should have just done that on one or two other nails) and am sort of pleased with how the bottle of bubbly turned out, lol. What is everyone else doing for New Year's nail art?! show me


----------



## sb1212

elacaps said:


> Hi all!! Sorry I have been absent for a few months!! It's not that I have stopped with my polish love or doing nail art manis - just been doing them less. Lack of creative inspiration or something, I guess! I didn't even do Thanksgiving or Christmas manis!  But I had to for New Year's - bit of a tradition of mine, I think. So here is my design for the eve of 2015! Kind of crazy I know, and I am not sure I am such a fan of the skittles, actually. Something a little simpler and more cohesive, maybe with one or two accent nails, may have been nicer....more elegant. I tend to overdo it sometimes!! But I wanted to try out a few techniques. I sort of love the dotting gradient (prob should have just done that on one or two other nails) and am sort of pleased with how the bottle of bubbly turned out, lol. What is everyone else doing for New Year's nail art!! show me




Wow those look really good


----------



## Theren

My new years nails. I kept it very tame this year.


----------



## elacaps

sb1212 said:


> Wow those look really good



Thanks luv!  Yeah I umm, went a little crazy, lol so I hope it's doesn't look too scattered and messy. I just really liked each design and wanted to try out some new things, it being the new year and all!


----------



## sb1212

elacaps said:


> Thanks luv!  Yeah I umm, went a little crazy, lol so I hope it's doesn't look too scattered and messy. I just really liked each design and wanted to try out some new things, it being the new year and all!




No I don't think they look messy or scattered at all you did a great job


----------



## elacaps

sb1212 said:


> No I don't think they look messy or scattered at all you did a great job



thanks!


----------



## Myblackbag

Another dotted design....


----------



## mashedpotato

craftaholic inspired


----------



## Theren

Valentines day


----------



## melbo

Theren said:


> Valentines day



Cute! Love the detail!


----------



## unluckystars

mashedpotato said:


> craftaholic inspired





Theren said:


> Valentines day



Love them!!!


----------



## 2moredeals

so cute and so talented. did you do both hands yourself ?


----------



## Zlata

Hello. 
If anyone of you have ever created manicure with a stamper by Creative Shop? With it you can easily create very interesting and beautiful manicure. Carry any picture or pattern from the stamping plate by this stamper on your polished nails and allow your imagination to create real masterpieces 

http://cs314429.vk.me/v314429904/3ba7/Oniw1ZRpvpc.jpg
http://cs314429.vk.me/v314429904/3ba7/Oniw1ZRpvpc.jpg
Photos, unfortunately are not displayed, but you can view them on the links


----------



## Megan Brown

buckeye.girl said:


> I just ordered some nail stamping supplies from Amazon & Bundle Monster.  There were so many cute designs to choose from, so I tried a different design on every nail!  It took a little practice, but nail stamping is easy!  I used a base of Sinful Shine "Prosecco" from the limited edition fall collection & stamped with the Sinful Shine white "Wisp" polish.


Very very nice and stylish!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Zlata said:


> Hello.
> If anyone of you have ever created manicure with a stamper by Creative Shop? With it you can easily create very interesting and beautiful manicure. Carry any picture or pattern from the stamping plate by this stamper on your polished nails and allow your imagination to create real masterpieces
> 
> http://cs314429.vk.me/v314429904/3ba7/Oniw1ZRpvpc.jpg
> http://cs314429.vk.me/v314429904/3ba7/Oniw1ZRpvpc.jpg
> Photos, unfortunately are not displayed, but you can view them on the links



These are STUNNING! Could you tell me what plates you used? I just received my stamper in the mail yesterday...so excited to use it!!!


----------



## JDV

Zlata said:


> Hello.
> If anyone of you have ever created manicure with a stamper by Creative Shop? With it you can easily create very interesting and beautiful manicure. Carry any picture or pattern from the stamping plate by this stamper on your polished nails and allow your imagination to create real masterpieces
> 
> http://cs314429.vk.me/v314429904/3ba7/Oniw1ZRpvpc.jpg
> http://cs314429.vk.me/v314429904/3ba7/Oniw1ZRpvpc.jpg
> Photos, unfortunately are not displayed, but you can view them on the links



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Hello my first post here! I love nail arts which I enjoy DIY. Great seeing so many enthusiasts. Here I like to share some of my recent ones.


----------



## melbo

Purrsey said:


> Hello my first post here! I love nail arts which I enjoy DIY. Great seeing so many enthusiasts. Here I like to share some of my recent ones.



Very pretty! Love the last one &#128077;


----------



## Jadie_9

Purrsey said:


> Hello my first post here! I love nail arts which I enjoy DIY. Great seeing so many enthusiasts. Here I like to share some of my recent ones.


Ohh this is so cute!!


----------



## Jadie_9

Joleenx3 said:


> View attachment 2767526
> 
> I did my nails last night since i had time. Chanel Vamp is perfect for fall &#128513;


omg love this so much!!! x


----------



## Zlata

CindyLeigh said:


> These are STUNNING! Could you tell me what plates you used? I just received my stamper in the mail yesterday...so excited to use it!!!



This manicure was made with the stamping plates by Bundle Monster number BM-207 and BM-208 (you can see them on my attached pictures). From my own experience I can say that the best pattern transfer is done by a stamper by Creative Shop - the exact application of any pattern on nails.


----------



## Zlata

JDV said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you very much


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you! 

Over here in my country, Chinese New Year is around the corner and I hope I have some time to do new nailart. My nails are kinda short at the moment


----------



## nailgirl70

Currently have the turquoise nails the other 2 designs were last week.


----------



## Theren

They have some growth but these were fun


----------



## Melow

My first self gel nail!


----------



## Rimma13

Melow said:


> View attachment 2945016
> 
> 
> My first self gel nail!



You did a great job, that looks lovely!


----------



## Theren

Springtime nails- mint, holo, flowers, and crystals


----------



## brittanyh1

Used a nail stamp plate from a new company - UberChic Beauty - to make this! Used plate UC 1-01 on IBD Gala-vant with LeChat Neontopia glitter gel polish on top - love how it came out!


----------



## Theren

Better picture


----------



## trustlove

Joleenx3 said:


> View attachment 2767526
> 
> I did my nails last night since i had time. Chanel Vamp is perfect for fall [emoji16]




Absolutely love this!


----------



## Melora24

Theren said:


> Better picture



Beautiful-- and it seems almost do-able


----------



## Theren

Anyone can do these.. Honestly they are so easy


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I just found this thread. What a fun thread! I'm not an artist, at all. My manicurist does these for me.

From February, when I went down to NOLA for Mardi Gras:






From a couple of weeks ago, kitties for my birthday:


----------



## AddictedToGel

Rock star nails with dark purple super ultra fine holographic glitter. The pictures don't do this glitter justice, it's absolutely stunning IRL. I can't stop looking at my nails in the sun or under the halogens &#128512;


----------



## veronica smith

here is my preferable nails for this spring


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> Rock star nails with dark purple super ultra fine holographic glitter. The pictures don't do this glitter justice, it's absolutely stunning IRL. I can't stop looking at my nails in the sun or under the halogens &#128512;



Love that purple! It must look amazing under the sun! 







veronica smith said:


> here is my preferable nails for this spring



Love those pastels! Very good job!


----------



## princess621

Melow said:


> View attachment 2945016
> 
> 
> My first self gel nail!


soo cute!


----------



## CindyLeigh

veronica smith said:


> here is my preferable nails for this spring



Those are adorable!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Melow said:


> View attachment 2945016
> 
> 
> My first self gel nail!



First?! That's incredible!! Way to go. Love the red and the negative space heart. And your ring - swoon.


----------



## CindyLeigh

AddictedToGel said:


> Rock star nails with dark purple super ultra fine holographic glitter. The pictures don't do this glitter justice, it's absolutely stunning IRL. I can't stop looking at my nails in the sun or under the halogens &#128512;



Ha. They're a driving danger when it's sunny out.


----------



## CindyLeigh

Zlata said:


> This manicure was made with the stamping plates by Bundle Monster number BM-207 and BM-208 (you can see them on my attached pictures). From my own experience I can say that the best pattern transfer is done by a stamper by Creative Shop - the exact application of any pattern on nails.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Theren

Pink, gold, and Chevron


----------



## Melow

Orange and cream


----------



## CindyLeigh

Melow said:


> Orange and cream
> View attachment 2971882



Love how you did the tips with cream. I've seen a lot of Japanese nail art with unique placements of color like that and I adore it. I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## VodkaSoda

Supporting my husband's favorite hockey team, the Tampa Bay Lightning.


----------



## CindyLeigh

VodkaSoda said:


> Supporting my husband's favorite hockey team, the Tampa Bay Lightning.



Absolutely love this   And now I can put a name with a username thanks to here.


----------



## Theren

After a small mishap with a few of my nails.. I redid the pink, gold, and Chevron


----------



## melbo

Theren said:


> After a small mishap with a few of my nails.. I redid the pink, gold, and Chevron



Nice mani!


----------



## Theren

Ty


----------



## CindyLeigh

Theren said:


> After a small mishap with a few of my nails.. I redid the pink, gold, and Chevron



Pretty design


----------



## Melora24

This is my first attempt at nail art. I know that my mani is far from perfect to begin with, but it's fun!


----------



## Theren

Very cute! You have to start somewhere!


----------



## Purrsey

Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]


----------



## Theren

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2980396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]



These are beautiful!!!

I opted for coral, white, black, and some bling..


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2980396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]



Lovely!


----------



## Purrsey

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Lovely!







Theren said:


> These are beautiful!!!
> 
> I opted for coral, white, black, and some bling..




Thank you sweeties!!


----------



## CindyLeigh

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2980396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]



Oh wow...I can't even explain how much I love that! I wish I was more brave to try hand painting


----------



## melbo

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2980396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]



Soo beautiful!


----------



## Purrsey

CindyLeigh said:


> Oh wow...I can't even explain how much I love that! I wish I was more brave to try hand painting







melbo said:


> Soo beautiful!




You're too kind  thank you.


----------



## AddictedToGel

Gradient nails, inspired by the Real Mrs Grey


----------



## nailgirl70

Barbie pink


----------



## Theren

Love these!!


----------



## michellem

nailgirl70 said:


> Barbie pink



Gorgeous!


----------



## nailgirl70

Thank you!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2980396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]




Beautiful!


----------



## Mike2523

CindyLeigh said:


> First?! That's incredible!! Way to go. Love the red and the negative space heart. And your ring - swoon.


You have very pretty hands and nails


----------



## julia@athens

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2980396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]



Sooo cool!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Purrsey

julia@athens said:


> Sooo cool!!!! I love it!!!




Thanks sweet!


----------



## IndigoRose

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2980396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling a rosy Friday [emoji8]


Beautiful work!!


----------



## Purrsey

IndigoRose said:


> Beautiful work!!




Thank you... Just  a little humble work [emoji8]


----------



## minami

&#128536;


----------



## VodkaSoda

Another Tampa Lightning mani....Go Bolts!


----------



## VodkaSoda

CindyLeigh said:


> Absolutely love this   And now I can put a name with a username thanks to here.



Somehow I missed this post. Thank you! Isn't social media great?! Lol


----------



## Purrsey

Inspired by Hermes Balcon du Guadalquivir


----------



## Hurrem1001

minami said:


> &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003247



Very, very cute!


----------



## Hurrem1001

VodkaSoda said:


> Another Tampa Lightning mani....Go Bolts!



I love the pattern, and I love the blue np you used, gorgeous!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3006832
> 
> Inspired by Hermes Balcon du Guadalquivir



This is TDF, absolutely stunning.

What astounds me about you ladies is how you manage to do your non-dominant hand! I'm fine doing my right hand(obviously I'm a leftie!) but when I try to do my left hand, I can honestly say that a 6 month old baby could do a better job than me. The only kinds of nail art I can manage to do on both hands are water marbling, or patterns using rhinestones, pearls, etc. Trying to paint a pattern on is a no for me. Just cannot do it!


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you coachlover 

What you're doing is wonderful! I was born leftie but my parents believed children should write with right (it sounds ridiculous to me). But because of that, now both my hands can write and draw =)


----------



## julia@athens

Now wearing this style.


----------



## VodkaSoda

coachlover1000 said:


> I love the pattern, and I love the blue np you used, gorgeous!



Awww, thanks! The blue is IBD Just Gel Blue Haven. I believe they have it in rnp too.


----------



## devik

julia@athens said:


> Now wearing this style.



Those flowers are absolutely adorable!!! Did you do them yourself?


----------



## julia@athens

devik said:


> Those flowers are absolutely adorable!!! Did you do them yourself?




No, i went to the professional, but it is very easy to make , just using the large dot tool for the flower and small dot tool for the dots around.


----------



## Theren

July forth nails


----------



## Ivan4




----------



## sb1212

Ivan4 said:


> View attachment 3051349




So pretty love the colors.  What color/ brand are these


----------



## Ivan4

sb1212 said:


> So pretty love the colors.  What color/ brand are these




Sensational. The pink gel polish is a beige Sensational that I bough but didn't like, so I ended up pouring in a little bit of a coral colored Sensationail polish. The glitter is just clear polish with loose glitter on, from eBay.


----------



## nailgirl70

:d


----------



## IndigoRose

nailgirl70 said:


> :d


Very nice work! My favorite is the leopard print.


----------



## IndigoRose

julia@athens said:


> Now wearing this style.


This is really cute! Love the pastels.


----------



## Melora24

4th of July nail art. Just don't zoom on the picture, the details are horrible!


----------



## Theren

My current nail art


----------



## nailgirl70

Glow in the dark neon swirl, neon pink bling & beach ready


----------



## pixiejenna

As I was getting my nails done I realized I forgot to take a pic of my July 4th nails. Good thing my pedi is done first.


----------



## ninayoung

Brings lots of joy to my vacations!


----------



## CindyLeigh

ninayoung said:


> Brings lots of joy to my vacations!



Really love your style!


----------



## nailgirl70

Neon safari


----------



## AbyFine

http://www.naildesignsforme.com/nail-designs/15-leopard-nail-designs-and-art.html

http://www.naildesignsforme.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/leopard-nails-03.jpg


----------



## mymeimei02

I was having fun with some nail decals I found today. Wearing gold heart and dots over Chanel Vert obscure and OPI don't speak 18kt gold top coat.


----------



## lashleeyp

Here are few of my nail arts from the past year. I did all of them except for the gel leopard mani. I just do these for fun


----------



## lashleeyp

Here's some nail art I got professionally done. Love my white toes for summer! The black was done this past winter.


----------



## Sulli

ninayoung said:


> Brings lots of joy to my vacations!
> View attachment 3080993
> 
> View attachment 3080995
> 
> View attachment 3080997
> 
> View attachment 3080999



Nice! You did them yourself?
Love the 2nd one, how did you managed to perfect the marbling effect?
I tried and failed all the time


----------



## Theren

My birthday nails.. Figured some real swarvoski crystals would do the trick!


----------



## xlana

I was inspired by Chiara Ferragni's latest nail art, so I tried to replicate it myself! I still have much to learn since I just started doing DIY nail art recently!


----------



## sb1212

xlana said:


> I was inspired by Chiara Ferragni's latest nail art, so I tried to replicate it myself! I still have much to learn since I just started doing DIY nail art recently!




I like it


----------



## xlana

sb1212 said:


> I like it



Thank you


----------



## Theren

Decided they were too boring...


----------



## mymeimei02

Diagonal purple and green manicure 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
used Chanel Frachier and Lavanda


----------



## SweetNavi

Matte gradient


----------



## AddictedToGel

Nail foils and stars


----------



## Eve.A

Flowers for summer


----------



## enayan

in Shanghai


----------



## AddictedToGel

Blue stripes with pigments


----------



## Theren

My first winter nails for this year. I'm pretty proud  of them as I did them myself.


----------



## pollekeskisses

AddictedToGel said:


> Blue stripes with pigments


So neatly done!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Theren said:


> My first winter nails for this year. I'm pretty proud  of them as I did them myself.


Quite some talent, I do not have the patient to draw things by hand.

Got to love Olaf!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

AddictedToGel said:


> Blue stripes with pigments



Nice!



Theren said:


> My first winter nails for this year. I'm pretty proud  of them as I did them myself.



How cool! You did a good job.


----------



## AddictedToGel

Attempt at leopard prints


----------



## AddictedToGel

Stamping fun


----------



## AddictedToGel

pollekeskisses said:


> So neatly done!





WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice!



Thank you


----------



## Theren

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool! You did a good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pollekeskisses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite some talent, I do not have the patient to draw things by hand.
> 
> Got to love Olaf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> job.
Click to expand...


Thank you both


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

AddictedToGel said:


> Attempt at leopard prints



I like.


----------



## pixiejenna

Glitter penguin! I usually know what I want as my accent nail but today I had no idea. The girl who does my nails suggested it and I'm a huge penguin nerd so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to have penguin nails. The best part is he's glittery too.


----------



## Cindi

Not mine yet but I am going to see if my nail girl can do it. It is way beyond my abilities.  Christmas nails.


----------



## sb1212

pixiejenna said:


> Glitter penguin! I usually know what I want as my accent nail but today I had no idea. The girl who does my nails suggested it and I'm a huge penguin nerd so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to have penguin nails. The best part is he's glittery too.




Oh very cute


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

pixiejenna said:


> Glitter penguin! I usually know what I want as my accent nail but today I had no idea. The girl who does my nails suggested it and I'm a huge penguin nerd so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to have penguin nails. The best part is he's glittery too.



Ah, your nails look so cute!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aye. I can't quit this style.


----------



## Necromancer

Some of my most recent nail art:


----------



## Necromancer

Some of my recent toenail art:


----------



## melbo

Necromancer said:


> Some of my recent toenail art:



Loving your nail art! That's amazing! Lots of detail.. I don't know how you do it but I would so pay you to paint my nails &#128516;&#128518;


----------



## Necromancer

melbo said:


> Loving your nail art! That's amazing! Lots of detail.. I don't know how you do it but I would so pay you to paint my nails &#128516;&#128518;



Thank you, that's very kind of you to say that.


----------



## AddictedToGel

Playing around with glitters and a dotting tool


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> Playing around with glitters and a dotting tool


Lol, so unfair. Your definition of playing doesn't do your artwork any justice. My definition of trying is a stock figure, lol! Your art is beautiful!


----------



## michellem

Gelish good gossip with some Christmas nail art &#127876;


----------



## AddictedToGel

melbo said:


> Lol, so unfair. Your definition of playing doesn't do your artwork any justice. My definition of trying is a stock figure, lol! Your art is beautiful!



Aww that's so sweet of you, thank you


----------



## Melora24

First time playing with stamps and plates! I can't believe how easy it is (at least with that design)


----------



## mariest

Melora24 said:


> First time playing with stamps and plates! I can't believe how easy it is (at least with that design)




Beautiful! Which plate did you use?


----------



## Melora24

mariest said:


> Beautiful! Which plate did you use?



The born pretty store #1 (it was on discount at $1, and less than $2 for the double-sided stamp)
For that price, it was worth trying 

I stamped with OPI alpine snow.


----------



## mariest

Thank you! Using the Alpine Snow is a great idea,too.


----------



## melbo

Melora24 said:


> First time playing with stamps and plates! I can't believe how easy it is (at least with that design)



So pretty! First time? Looks professional! Do you mind posting the link to the stamping plate? There are so many on that site! Btw, what did you use to stamp? I don't have any luck with those rubber stampers... Maybe the one you used will help me.


----------



## Melora24

melbo said:


> So pretty! First time? Looks professional! Do you mind posting the link to the stamping plate? There are so many on that site! Btw, what did you use to stamp? I don't have any luck with those rubber stampers... Maybe the one you used will help me.



The plate is back to full price (it stayed at .99 for a while)
http://www.bornprettystore.com/chri...ate-image-plate-born-pretty-bp01-p-16848.html

http://www.bornprettystore.com/dual-double-sided-stamping-nail-stamper-scraper-p-1514.html
I slightly filed the stamp, and didn't use the scraper because it's in metal and I don't want to scratch my plate.

Thanks, but it's not that professional. I can tell where there's nothing because the stamp didn't grab the design, or the strange christmas trees on my other hand  it was so much easier to do that drawing!!


----------



## mariest

Melora24 said:


> The plate is back to full price (it stayed at .99 for a while)
> http://www.bornprettystore.com/chri...ate-image-plate-born-pretty-bp01-p-16848.html
> 
> http://www.bornprettystore.com/dual-double-sided-stamping-nail-stamper-scraper-p-1514.html
> I slightly filed the stamp, and didn't use the scraper because it's in metal and I don't want to scratch my plate.
> 
> Thanks, but it's not that professional. I can tell where there's nothing because the stamp didn't grab the design, or the strange christmas trees on my other hand  it was so much easier to do that drawing!!




Your design is very delicate. You can use any plastic card as a scrapper to avoid scratching your plate.


----------



## melbo

Melora24 said:


> The plate is back to full price (it stayed at .99 for a while)
> http://www.bornprettystore.com/chri...ate-image-plate-born-pretty-bp01-p-16848.html
> 
> http://www.bornprettystore.com/dual-double-sided-stamping-nail-stamper-scraper-p-1514.html
> I slightly filed the stamp, and didn't use the scraper because it's in metal and I don't want to scratch my plate.
> 
> Thanks, but it's not that professional. I can tell where there's nothing because the stamp didn't grab the design, or the strange christmas trees on my other hand  it was so much easier to do that drawing!!



Thank you so much for the quick reply! I think I'm too late for Cmas stamping, but I got other stamping plates along with a new stamper. Crossing my fingers. I hope my results are as good as yours!


----------



## AddictedToGel

melbo said:


> So pretty! First time? Looks professional! Do you mind posting the link to the stamping plate? There are so many on that site! Btw, what did you use to stamp? I don't have any luck with those rubber stampers... Maybe the one you used will help me.



What stamper are you using? Have you tried priming it? A lot of the stampers won't pick an image properly until you've primed them, then they work beautifully. Perhaps give that a try. &#128512;
The Born Pretty Store XL stamper is fantastic. It comes with 2 additional heads in different colours which is really helpful depending on the colour polish you're stamping with. Might be worth a try?


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> What stamper are you using? Have you tried priming it? A lot of the stampers won't pick an image properly until you've primed them, then they work beautifully. Perhaps give that a try. &#128512;
> The Born Pretty Store XL stamper is fantastic. It comes with 2 additional heads in different colours which is really helpful depending on the colour polish you're stamping with. Might be worth a try?



I had this generic stamper. I did file it, but maybe it was the Polish? Or the scraper? I gave up after a while. I just ordered the xl stamper, but it only came with one head. Maybe the product chanced but it has great reviews so I'm pretty excited! Thanks for your help!


----------



## AddictedToGel

melbo said:


> I had this generic stamper. I did file it, but maybe it was the Polish? Or the scraper? I gave up after a while. I just ordered the xl stamper, but it only came with one head. Maybe the product chanced but it has great reviews so I'm pretty excited! Thanks for your help!



Yep maybe, were you using stamping polish (as opposed to regular polish)? Some regular polishes work, as long as they're thick. I actually have a few stamping polishes that don't work well because they're too thin, which is a bit annoying. But my mundo De unas stamping polishes are amazing! 
The scraper can make a difference too. I don't like the metal ones, they don't work well and scratch the plate.  The thin, plastic credit card style scrapers work the best for me. 
Awesome, you'll love the XL stamper, it rocks! &#128513;


----------



## HeatherL




----------



## Melora24

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3215014
> 
> View attachment 3215015



That's gorgeous!!


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> Yep maybe, were you using stamping polish (as opposed to regular polish)? Some regular polishes work, as long as they're thick. I actually have a few stamping polishes that don't work well because they're too thin, which is a bit annoying. But my mundo De unas stamping polishes are amazing!
> The scraper can make a difference too. I don't like the metal ones, they don't work well and scratch the plate.  The thin, plastic credit card style scrapers work the best for me.
> Awesome, you'll love the XL stamper, it rocks! &#128513;



Oh no, I just bought two stamping polishes.. Was I not supposed to &#128563;&#128546;? I saw the Mundo de uñas, but their shipping is expensive. Maybe I'll justify it once the stamping plate works for me? How does gel polish work with stamping? That's all I pretty much use and would like to include the colors in my designs. &#128522;


----------



## HeatherL

Melora24 said:


> That's gorgeous!!




Thank you!!


----------



## AddictedToGel

melbo said:


> Oh no, I just bought two stamping polishes.. Was I not supposed to &#128563;&#128546;? I saw the Mundo de uñas, but their shipping is expensive. Maybe I'll justify it once the stamping plate works for me? How does gel polish work with stamping? That's all I pretty much use and would like to include the colors in my designs. &#128522;



If they're stamping polishes, they should be fine. I just bought a couple that are really wimpy, so wouldn't buy those particular ones again, but most of the polishes designed for stamping are good. I want to try Nail Stamping Queen ones next, they get great reviews.
Do you mean to use the gel polishes for stamping? Or stamping on top of your gel mani? The gel polishes can't be used for stamping, as they smudge and don't look good. But they're great for stamping on top of. I do a full gel mani, including wiping the inhibition layer off the top coat, then very lightly buff the top coat just so the final layer of top coat has something to grip onto. Do your stamp, let it dry fully, then do 2 layers of gel top coat to finish it off.
Not sure what others do, but it works for me. Hope that helps &#9786;


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> If they're stamping polishes, they should be fine. I just bought a couple that are really wimpy, so wouldn't buy those particular ones again, but most of the polishes designed for stamping are good. I want to try Nail Stamping Queen ones next, they get great reviews.
> Do you mean to use the gel polishes for stamping? Or stamping on top of your gel mani? The gel polishes can't be used for stamping, as they smudge and don't look good. But they're great for stamping on top of. I do a full gel mani, including wiping the inhibition layer off the top coat, then very lightly buff the top coat just so the final layer of top coat has something to grip onto. Do your stamp, let it dry fully, then do 2 layers of gel top coat to finish it off.
> Not sure what others do, but it works for me. Hope that helps &#9786;



Wonderful, thanks for all that info. I can't wait to try my stamping stuff. I ordered some silver and gold stamping polish. So excited.. Hoping for good results!


----------



## melbo

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3215014
> 
> View attachment 3215015



So pretty and festive!


----------



## HeatherL

melbo said:


> So pretty and festive!




Thank you! I love my nail tech!


----------



## Necromancer

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3215014
> 
> View attachment 3215015



I really like this.


----------



## amadea88

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3215014
> 
> View attachment 3215015



Love love love!


----------



## HeatherL

Necromancer said:


> I really like this.







amadea88 said:


> Love love love!




Thank you!!!


----------



## riyahnna

Hi to all. I've been doing my nails lately. Just wanna share this one. I know this is a just a simple nails art but I just love nail stamping and I think it's pretty


----------



## Necromancer

riyahnna said:


> Hi to all. I've been doing my nails lately. Just wanna share this one. I know this is a just a simple nails art but I just love nail stamping and I think it's pretty



Nice design, I like the colours too, Xmassy.


----------



## Necromancer

My toenails match my fingernails for a change. I used OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland.


----------



## HeatherL

Necromancer said:


> My toenails match my fingernails for a change. I used OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland.




Amazing!


----------



## mymeimei02

Finally got a dotting tool. Having fun with it tonight. I am calling this Steampunk buttons manicure. Using Butter London's Pinky and Barker from the Steampunk collection


----------



## Necromancer

^ I like it, and great combo of colours too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Never posted my Xmas nails


----------



## mymeimei02

Celebrating the new year with some Japanese nail decals. This lasted on me for almost a week!


----------



## AddictedToGel

Playing around with water decals and gel polish


----------



## Madonna66

AddictedToGel said:


> Playing around with water decals and gel polish


Very pretty! How long do you find that the water decals last under gel top coat?

Haven't used them as I find that even normal stickers only last about 5 days before lifting. I have a home salon and almost all of my clients have acrylics and only come in every 2-3 weeks. So really need something that will last.  Have found stamping works well.


----------



## AddictedToGel

Madonna66 said:


> Very pretty! How long do you find that the water decals last under gel top coat?
> 
> Haven't used them as I find that even normal stickers only last about 5 days before lifting. I have a home salon and almost all of my clients have acrylics and only come in every 2-3 weeks. So really need something that will last.  Have found stamping works well.



Thanks 

This is the first time I've used water decals so I'm not sure how long they'll last to be honest. I'm doing a little experiment with 2 different top coats to see if one lasts better than the other (I haven't had any luck with foils and gel polish, so I'm hoping the decals last better). I've got 2 coats of Gelaze top coat on one hand and 2 coats of Gelish Top it Off on the other. Am happy to give you an update on how they last if you like.


----------



## Madonna66

Oh yes I'd like to hear how they go! FYI I've been doing foils with gel polish  for a few months now  with great lasting success! They don't lift  but after  2-3 weeks they can start to wear  at the tips. My process is this.  Do a complete  gel polish manicure incl top coat (i always use Gelish Top it Off ) and wipe off tacky layer.  Next i remove the shine with a 220 grit file, cleanse, apply foil glue,  wait til dries clear,  apply foils. Then I apply  2 coats  TIO as normal.  Found this method on  YouTube  and really works well - good luck!


----------



## Madonna66

See my next comment as response  to you  AddictedTo Gel


----------



## AddictedToGel

Madonna66 said:


> Oh yes I'd like to hear how they go! FYI I've been doing foils with gel polish  for a few months now  with great lasting success! They don't lift  but after  2-3 weeks they can start to wear  at the tips. My process is this.  Do a complete  gel polish manicure incl top coat (i always use Gelish Top it Off ) and wipe off tacky layer.  Next i remove the shine with a 220 grit file, cleanse, apply foil glue,  wait til dries clear,  apply foils. Then I apply  2 coats  TIO as normal.  Found this method on  YouTube  and really works well - good luck!



Oh thank you for that, I'll definitely give that a go.  I love the look of the foils but just wasn't having any luck with them lasting.  I found they started to lift after a couple of days. What you describe is the method I use for stamping, but I hadn't thought to try it with the foils.  I was putting the glue onto the colour coat once the tacky layer was removed (which is what I did with the decals as well). I'll try it with buffed Top it Off next time. I'll also try it with the decals if these ones don't last well. I'm hoping they will, as the decals are so fine, I can't even feel the edge of them when I run my nail over them. 

I'll let you know how they go. My manis don't last as long as yours, I get about 10-12 days out of them before I start to get tip wear, but that's plenty of time for them to start lifting if they're going to.  Awesome that you get 2-3 weeks


----------



## Madonna66

Excellent AddictedToGel!  I'll keep lurking here to see how you go!


----------



## riyahnna

Necromancer said:


> Nice design, I like the colours too, Xmassy.


Thanks :. BTW, love your nail art, they're terrific matches the holiday season perfectly. 
All the post here have great nail art. Love em


----------



## sally.m

Ive been watching a few tutorials on nail design and i see some of them painting a pink 'polish' on the skin around the  nail so after they sponge on a design they peel this rubbery polish off and dont have to clean up the mess in the skin. Anyone know what this is and where i can get it? Is there a brand better than others?


----------



## AddictedToGel

sally.m said:


> Ive been watching a few tutorials on nail design and i see some of them painting a pink 'polish' on the skin around the  nail so after they sponge on a design they peel this rubbery polish off and dont have to clean up the mess in the skin. Anyone know what this is and where i can get it? Is there a brand better than others?


It's a liquid latex barrier that you put around your cuticle area to  minimise clean up from messy nail art (stamping, water marbling etc.).  There are loads of brands out there. 
If it's a pink one you've seen, it could be Bundle Monster's Latex Poli-Peel Cuticle Nail Protector.  Bliss Kiss do one called Simply Peel that Simply Nailogical uses all the time (if you follow her you tube channel).  There are loads of them available.  I personally have only used one, which is a no-name brand from China, which does the job well.  I've seen lots of good reviews about the Bliss Kiss product, but it's quite pricey to get to Australia, so I haven't bought it myself.


----------



## sally.m

Thank you, Ill go see if those brands are available in the uk, Or maybe google liquid latex now i know what it is! Thanks again x


----------



## AddictedToGel

sally.m said:


> Thank you, Ill go see if those brands are available in the uk, Or maybe google liquid latex now i know what it is! Thanks again x



You're welcome


----------



## AddictedToGel

Madonna66 said:


> Excellent AddictedToGel!  I'll keep lurking here to see how you go!



Nearly a week and no lifting . I do however have some chipping of the decals on my left hand, which is really weird. I'll attach a photo so you can see what I mean. It's only on 3 fingers. The photo shows the thumb which has the largest chip. 
This is my hand that had 2 coats of Top it Off. My right hand, which had 2 coats of Gelaze top coat, is fine. All nails look the same as the day I did them (apart from the inevitable nail growth), no chips. I'm thinking it's because the Gelaze is a thicker top coat (as the top coat was the only difference between hands, I'm putting it down to that). If I used TIO again, I'd probably put a coat of Structure Gel on first as it's thicker than TIO.


----------



## buckeye.girl

I just finished my snowflake mani...
Gel Polish: Elite99 Shellac #40548 "Midnight Swim"
Accent Finger: FingerPaints Gel "Principles Of Art"
Accent Finger Mini Snow Stamp: CND Vinylux "Midnight Swim"
Accent Finger Lg Snow Stamp: Sally Hansen Miracle Gel "Sugar Fix" 
Thumb Lg Snow Stamp: Sinful Shine "Wisp"
Stamping Plates: QA86 and QA58 from Born Pretty


----------



## AddictedToGel

buckeye.girl said:


> I just finished my snowflake mani...
> Gel Polish: Elite99 Shellac #40548 "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger: FingerPaints Gel "Principles Of Art"
> Accent Finger Mini Snow Stamp: CND Vinylux "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger Lg Snow Stamp: Sally Hansen Miracle Gel "Sugar Fix"
> Thumb Lg Snow Stamp: Sinful Shine "Wisp"
> Stamping Plates: QA86 and QA58 from Born Pretty



Your Mani looks lovely


----------



## melbo

buckeye.girl said:


> I just finished my snowflake mani...
> Gel Polish: Elite99 Shellac #40548 "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger: FingerPaints Gel "Principles Of Art"
> Accent Finger Mini Snow Stamp: CND Vinylux "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger Lg Snow Stamp: Sally Hansen Miracle Gel "Sugar Fix"
> Thumb Lg Snow Stamp: Sinful Shine "Wisp"
> Stamping Plates: QA86 and QA58 from Born Pretty



Love it &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;! Tomorrow I'm going to my nail tech and then I'm planning on nail stamping! I hope they look as nice as yours! &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## melbo

mymeimei02 said:


> Celebrating the new year with some Japanese nail decals. This lasted on me for almost a week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228570



Very pretty and love you nail colr. Can't believe they lasted that long! That's awesome!


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> Playing around with water decals and gel polish



Very pretty combination! Dying for that purple &#128521;. I used to use water decals and found they lasted better by applying the base coat on top of the decal, curing, then applying too coat. It's kind of like stripping tape. Gel hates that stuff &#128541;&#128527;.


----------



## monksmom

buckeye.girl said:


> I just finished my snowflake mani...
> Gel Polish: Elite99 Shellac #40548 "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger: FingerPaints Gel "Principles Of Art"
> Accent Finger Mini Snow Stamp: CND Vinylux "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger Lg Snow Stamp: Sally Hansen Miracle Gel "Sugar Fix"
> Thumb Lg Snow Stamp: Sinful Shine "Wisp"
> Stamping Plates: QA86 and QA58 from Born Pretty



Your nails are beautiful!   I really like the Born Pretty's Nail Art Stamping Plates, I have always had great experiences with them. I will definitely have to search for these plates on their website or on Amazon.


----------



## AddictedToGel

melbo said:


> Very pretty combination! Dying for that purple &#128521;. I used to use water decals and found they lasted better by applying the base coat on top of the decal, curing, then applying too coat. It's kind of like stripping tape. Gel hates that stuff &#128541;&#128527;.



That's a good idea, hadn't thought of that, thanks. 
If you have Gelaze top coat, might be worth trying that. I've had no lifting, chipping, peeling etc. with the decals on that hand at all.  It's only the Top it Off hand that's had some chipping.
I know what you mean with the striping tape and gel. I find nail vinyls a bit tricky with it too. Good to have these little challenges to keep us interested.


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> That's a good idea, hadn't thought of that, thanks.
> If you have Gelaze top coat, might be worth trying that. I've had no lifting, chipping, peeling etc. with the decals on that hand at all.  It's only the Top it Off hand that's had some chipping.
> I know what you mean with the striping tape and gel. I find nail vinyls a bit tricky with it too. Good to have these little challenges to keep us interested.



I have not tried gelaze. I keep forgetting it's a gel polish. When I finish my top coat, I'll try that one. I went through a phase where I didn't care for my nails, but now it's back and in full force! I tried the nail stamps and I got it to work. It was frustrating finding the right placement. I bought the clear stamper because I wasted so much time replacing, lol. I don't know what I'd do without this forum. &#128522;&#128522;&#10084;


----------



## AddictedToGel

melbo said:


> I have not tried gelaze. I keep forgetting it's a gel polish. When I finish my top coat, I'll try that one. I went through a phase where I didn't care for my nails, but now it's back and in full force! I tried the nail stamps and I got it to work. It was frustrating finding the right placement. I bought the clear stamper because I wasted so much time replacing, lol. I don't know what I'd do without this forum. &#128522;&#128522;&#10084;



I'm not sure what top coat you usually use, but if you've used Gelish Top it Off, you'll find Gelaze quite thick in comparison. It's not too thick having said that, it's easy to work with, I really like it. 
Ooh how do you like the clear stamper? I've got one coming but I know it'll take a few weeks to get here so I'm trying to be patient. &#128513; I can't wait to try it. It looks quite firm from the videos I've seen, more like the original stampers than the squishy stampers you tend to get now. I'll have to rediscover the rolling technique I think. &#128513;


----------



## beleswan

buckeye.girl said:


> I just finished my snowflake mani...
> Gel Polish: Elite99 Shellac #40548 "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger: FingerPaints Gel "Principles Of Art"
> Accent Finger Mini Snow Stamp: CND Vinylux "Midnight Swim"
> Accent Finger Lg Snow Stamp: Sally Hansen Miracle Gel "Sugar Fix"
> Thumb Lg Snow Stamp: Sinful Shine "Wisp"
> Stamping Plates: QA86 and QA58 from Born Pretty




love the snowflakes!


----------



## melbo

AddictedToGel said:


> I'm not sure what top coat you usually use, but if you've used Gelish Top it Off, you'll find Gelaze quite thick in comparison. It's not too thick having said that, it's easy to work with, I really like it.
> Ooh how do you like the clear stamper? I've got one coming but I know it'll take a few weeks to get here so I'm trying to be patient. &#128513; I can't wait to try it. It looks quite firm from the videos I've seen, more like the original stampers than the squishy stampers you tend to get now. I'll have to rediscover the rolling technique I think. &#128513;



I also use Gelish top it off. I love it do much. Before that I had opi and it was very thick. I'm also waiting for my clear stamper. I ordered it after I used my xl marshmallow stamper. I need to see where I'm placing my image. I've heard some great reviews on the clear stampers. Hoping it works for me too &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Nicki828

Playing around with some new polishes.


----------



## Madonna66

Thanks so much AddictedToGel!  I'll have to look at trying  the Structure gel or investing in  Gelaze top coat as a lot of the ladies here are recommending it!


----------



## pixiejenna

OK not super artsy but. After 3.5 weeks of candy cane nails I needed something more plain/neutral on my nails. I had them a week longer than planned because my nail girl got sick  and while another girl could have covered for her I opted to sleep in instead  .  A soft pink from the opi hello kitty collection because my nail girl had to use a color from the collection lol with a gold tip.


----------



## melbo

pixiejenna said:


> OK not super artsy but. After 3.5 weeks of candy cane nails I needed something more plain/neutral on my nails. I had them a week longer than planned because my nail girl got sick  and while another girl could have covered for her I opted to sleep in instead  .  A soft pink from the opi hello kitty collection because my nail girl had to use a color from the collection lol with a gold tip.



Very pretty! I feel you on the neutral color, lol!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Nicki828 said:


> Playing around with some new polishes.
> 
> View attachment 3237142



I love this, it's gorgeous!


----------



## AddictedToGel

Happy Australia Day to my fellow Aussie nail addicts


----------



## Theren

I did my Valentine's nails last night..


----------



## pixiejenna

My cupids bday mani both colors are from the OPI hello kitty collection


----------



## Necromancer

AddictedToGel said:


> Happy Australia Day to my fellow Aussie nail addicts



Love it.


----------



## Necromancer

Valentine's nails: Napoleon Perdis Metal Mystique, pink hearts and OPI Matte Top Coat.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Fortune cat and Golden pot for Lunar New Year!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Love it, you did a good job.


----------



## Necromancer

Nails for Valentine's Day: SpaRitual Never Say Never, and Love Is In The Air is on the accent nail. The magenta glitter polish is Bowie Glitz by Beautiful Nails.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Oops, it's Provocateur I have on, not Never say Never. Doh.


----------



## pixiejenna

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Fortune cat and Golden pot for Lunar New Year!


Omg love it that cat is with happy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

pixiejenna said:


> Omg love it that cat is with happy!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!&#128518; makes me happy looking at it too!


----------



## Madonna66

Has anyone tried the Shattered  glass effect?  I have seen a Korean  YouTube  video in which the nail tech had pre- cut pieces of ?cellophane.  I've searched for brand (Modi film sticker) she used and only  2 options (color and patterns) came up.  As i have busy home salon,   i don't have time to cut out patterns for each client . And I know a lot of my ladies will def try this when I get it started - including myself!  Has anyone seen this? Where else  can i buy them?  TIA


----------



## HelenaWo

Hi. I love making beautiful designs on the nails, but not always. It is better to go to a salon where there are good masters.


----------



## HelenaWo

Necromancer said:


> Nails for Valentine's Day: SpaRitual Never Say Never, and Love Is In The Air is on the accent nail. The magenta glitter polish is Bowie Glitz by Beautiful Nails.


Nice!


----------



## EclectisTabbyCa

Hello! I am not very good at painting designs with a brush, but I just LOVE finding cute things that i can stick on my nails to make designs. I used Fimo slices and "pearl" drops on my Gel nails this morning. I Used "Pat On The Black" by Sally Hansen and the fimos and the pearls I purchased from Vaga.  I really like how they turned out! I find not using design on two nails of each hand draws more attention to those fingers and any rings I wear on them ^_^ so yeah I did that today.

My camera has low quality so It's probably hard to see that the pearls are actually green.


----------



## Theren

Easter nails


----------



## pixiejenna

Not the greatest pics but my easter nails were mint with silver tips
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also cause I'm that person you have to take a pic when your nails match your water  bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## riyahnna

Love your nails guys 

Me with my usual nail art design stamp


----------



## kittyland06

Spent an hour last night....need to work harder!


----------



## kittyland06

riyahnna said:


> Love your nails guys
> 
> Me with my usual nail art design stamp



Hi may I know where did you get the stamp? Thanks in advance


----------



## riyahnna

kittyland06 said:


> Hi may I know where did you get the stamp? Thanks in advance


Hi kittyland06. Got that stamp from Bundle Monster 2015 Secret Garden Collection plate BM-705. Sorry for a very late reply though, didn't see it :shame:


----------



## riyahnna

My new nail art stamp &#128522;


----------



## obcessd




----------



## pixiejenna

Ready for the holiday, I know it's a while away but the next time I get my nails done is after the 4th.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tinyyogini

Deborah Lippmann 
Beauty School Dropout 
Amazing Grace 
[emoji1330]


----------



## Shan29

Chromenails!


----------



## robtee

[emoji1387]


----------



## pixiejenna

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3399407
> 
> Chromenails!


Love this I wish they'd make a gel chrome polish already. I really want chrome nails the closest I can get is a foil overlay but it's more flaky looking. It's cute but still not the full chrome effect. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lapkriciosaule

My technician is just great. And these 'french' nails look really delicate! What do you think?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
since this theme is all about nail art, so these were my nails last time before french


----------



## Ella Hays

AMAZING!!! nail designs. Really love this kind of nail ideas.


----------



## Theren

This was my take on mermaid nails.


----------



## Theren

Not at all happy with these.. But nautical nails


----------



## pixiejenna

OK I know that this isn't super artsy and the pic isn't even that great. But anyone who dose gel polish knows that there isn't a chrome gel. My nail tech found a chrome micro glitter. It's just like doing a glitter overlay but it looks like chrome irl. I went to get my haircut after getting my nails done and my hairstylist flipped out when she saw them it's that good. She's like what brand was it's what was it called, she wanted to go get some for herself. I wish that the pic truly represented how it looks irl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Takizawa

cheerful polka dots! =)


----------



## pixiejenna

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Takizawa

Sorry for the bad lighting...hopscotch!


----------



## solitudelove

in love!


----------



## AddictedToGel

Christmas tree nails


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Polar bear and penguin


----------



## tinyyogini

[emoji319]


----------



## AddictedToGel




----------



## AddictedToGel




----------



## WhitleyGilbert

AddictedToGel said:


> View attachment 3547856



Are you doing all of your nail art yourself? They all look really nice and very festive!


----------



## AddictedToGel

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Are you doing all of your nail art yourself? They all look really nice and very festive!


Yes I do my own. Thanks, trying to put a little festive spirit on my nails. Although I live in Australia so it seems a bit odd to wear snowmen on my nails when it's about 30 degrees outside. [emoji1]


----------



## tinyyogini

[emoji319]


----------



## tinyyogini

[emoji300]️ [emoji300]️ [emoji300]️


----------



## tinyyogini

[emoji322][emoji1330]


----------



## sb1212

tinyyogini said:


> View attachment 3574513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji322][emoji1330]



Do you know the name/ brand of the red? It's pretty and look nice on you


----------



## tinyyogini

sb1212 said:


> Do you know the name/ brand of the red? It's pretty and look nice on you


Thank you [emoji1317] 
It's Deborah Lippman Mulberry's Dream  
I'm sure it will look great on you too!


----------



## sb1212

tinyyogini said:


> Thank you [emoji1317]
> It's Deborah Lippman Mulberry's Dream
> I'm sure it will look great on you too!



Thanks


----------



## pixiejenna

A few of my recent nails


----------



## c0rinne

Just finished. I was planning on cutting my nails but forgot to pull out the clippers before I started painting. View media item 1753


----------



## c0rinne

Pic problems, trying again:







Lol, too big this time. I'm sorry.


----------



## lasvegasann

Opi No room for the blues


----------



## tinyyogini

[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji178]


----------



## lasvegasann

lasvegasann said:


> Opi No room for the blues



View attachment 3596239


----------



## twin-fun

tinyyogini said:


> View attachment 3595841
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji178]


That's lovely!


----------



## tinyyogini

Thank you twin-fun [emoji1317]


----------



## kellybelly38




----------



## Starfly

Nina JH said:


> Today I am going with black! It seems black goes really well with green!
> View attachment 3606999


Very nice! Reminds me of the wizard of oz whenever I see these two colors together.


----------



## Theren

My gender reveal nails


----------



## thegreenbean




----------



## killua_estee

Rose gold and rose gold glitter gel manicure


----------



## Bling It




----------



## Bling It




----------



## luvchnl

.


----------



## luvchnl

Bling It said:


> View attachment 3646269





Bling It said:


> View attachment 3646270
> View attachment 3646271
> View attachment 3646272
> View attachment 3646273




Gorgeous nail stamping!!!


----------



## Bling It

luvchnl said:


> Gorgeous nail stamping!!!



Thank you so much. That's very kind of you. I can't freehand to save myself, so stamping allows me to have fancy designs on my nails.


----------



## pixiejenna

OK some of these aren't super artsy but I still wanted to share.  St Patrick's day nails, ombre nails that where done with a magnet, Easter nails, and my earth day nails  (which turned out to look like Christmas nails lol)


----------



## pixiejenna

Forgot these two pics


----------



## HotMama2007

My daughter and I had a girls nail day!


----------



## Hurrem1001

HotMama2007 said:


> View attachment 3681585
> View attachment 3681586
> 
> 
> My daughter and I had a girls nail day!


I LOVE the top one!


----------



## Bling It

Loose glitter scrubbed into gel polish, some stamping and some crystals.


----------



## hellooholly

Some of my recent "netflix and nail" evenings



View attachment 3691329


----------



## Theren

Unicorn nails


----------



## tinyyogini

Spring [emoji259]


----------



## sb1212

Theren said:


> View attachment 3691713
> 
> Unicorn nails



What did you use on your nails to get them to look like this?


----------



## topglamchic




----------



## Theren

sb1212 said:


> What did you use on your nails to get them to look like this?



The salon I go to uses a powder


----------



## sb1212

Theren said:


> The salon I go to uses a powder



Oh ya.  I just had some chrome holographic powder put on to


----------



## Bling It

sb1212 said:


> What did you use on your nails to get them to look like this?



I have a pigment that gives this effect. You can use it over any base colour. Just search Mermaid effect pigment and you'll find heaps. The one from Indigo nails is the best in my opinion but  you can find cheaper ones on eBay etc.


----------



## sb1212

Bling It said:


> I have a pigment that gives this effect. You can use it over any base colour. Just search Mermaid effect pigment and you'll find heaps. The one from Indigo nails is the best in my opinion but  you can find cheaper ones on eBay etc.


Thanks I'll do some research


----------



## Bling It

sb1212 said:


> Thanks I'll do some research



You're welcome. Happy shopping!


----------



## hellooholly

My first attempt at acrylic nails at home!


----------



## Kidclarke

This is the first time I've gotten something this fancy done at a nail salon. They're super fun!


----------



## sb1212

Kidclarke said:


> This is the first time I've gotten something this fancy done at a nail salon. They're super fun!
> View attachment 3725562



I love those!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Kidclarke said:


> This is the first time I've gotten something this fancy done at a nail salon. They're super fun!
> View attachment 3725562



That is very fun! The sparkle makes me smile. [emoji106]


----------



## _Valerie_

I really love specific designs and long nails, there are best ones I have ever had


----------



## purly

I ended up on YouTube trying to figure how to to get these holographic nails you're all doing and I stumbled across this masterpiece: 
Cannot stop laughing.


----------



## nashpoo

Tried a new nail salon today [emoji882] chrome ombre with a unicorn accent!


----------



## nicole0612

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3733983
> 
> 
> Tried a new nail salon today [emoji882] chrome ombre with a unicorn accent!



These turned out really pretty!


----------



## nashpoo

nicole0612 said:


> These turned out really pretty!



Thank you! I came in for my usual light pink but the nail artist did something totally different [emoji23]


----------



## vont

Got mine done at my favourite nail salon in Kuala Lumpur!


----------



## LakeLake

Coffin shaped sky blue with blue glitter feature nails


----------



## momoc

They are supposed to be sunflowers lol but I'm not sure how similar the nail artist got to it...she tried though and I like the shiny stuff which was her suggestion (I just went in wanting some yellow and sunflowers)


----------



## nashpoo

White with chrome on top and some cut up Mylar pieces [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LakeLake

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3798488
> 
> 
> White with chrome on top and some cut up Mylar pieces [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


That's so dope!


----------



## MissIn

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3798488
> 
> 
> White with chrome on top and some cut up Mylar pieces [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Wow this looks awesome! Have been wanting to try this nail art myself for awhile, guess it's time to head to the dollar store for some cellophane


----------



## LakeLake

2 weeks grown out by now (my bad!) but loving the gold glitter flecks


----------



## AddictedToGel

Playing around with gel polish, glitter and striping tape [emoji4]


----------



## Daisybaltazar

♥️♥️


----------



## pixiejenna

I usually do sugar skulls for Halloween went a different way this year


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> I usually do sugar skulls for Halloween went a different way this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849814


That is fab!


----------



## pixiejenna

Unicorn nails! I work on Halloween so my costume is going to be a unicorn headband and rainbow braids mixed in my hair. The glitter is actually holographic but photographs as silver. I can't capture holographic anything lol.


----------



## Mike2523

_Valerie_ said:


> I really love specific designs and long nails, there are best ones I have ever had


Your nails are awesome. Very nice .


----------



## pixiejenna

Candy cane nails


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## tweeety

Ready for the holidays [emoji7][emoji320]


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Alyssa Nails

Sparkle glitter nails for holiday! Use this one->>http://www.bornprettystore.com/born...ze-hexagon-colorful-nail-flakies-p-40056.html, holo nails!


----------



## prattedu

Are these too many pictures? lol Sorry
I just love love getting nails done every 3 weeks 
It's been straight 6yrs since i started to get gel mani with no break
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Tina_Bina

Lace flower and tiny heart!


----------



## tweeety




----------



## Tina_Bina




----------



## tweeety

New shape [emoji173]️


----------



## Souzie

Love this thread!!
Just some sparkles...


----------



## tweeety

i got tired of paying $55-100 for my nails every 2-3weeks fills so i started doing my own Gels fill in & acrylic =) .. it save so much money and i can design it anyway i want without all that extra charge =]


----------



## Sunshine Joy

I wanna my nails look fresh and simple. Not so extravagant. So here was my look some time ago. A professional nail technician helped me. I love that dream catcher❤


----------



## Tina_Bina

Sunshine Joy said:


> I wanna my nails look fresh and simple. Not so extravagant. So here was my look some time ago. A professional nail technician helped me. I love that dream catcher[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176844



What nail polish is that? It’s so hard to find pretty green colors!


----------



## Tina_Bina

[emoji170]


----------



## Sunshine Joy

Tina_Bina said:


> What nail polish is that? It’s so hard to find pretty green colors!


Here: http://www.bornprettystore.com/bott...equins-soak-manicure-nail-polish-p-42883.html  BP-SS22


----------



## pixiejenna

Halloween nails


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Halloween nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232114


Perfect!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 4043675



Really pretty!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Tina_Bina said:


> View attachment 4176855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]



I love the colours, and the heart is pretty.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm saving this picture.  I want my nails like yours.  Thanks!



LakeLake said:


> View attachment 3809412
> 
> 
> 2 weeks grown out by now (my bad!) but loving the gold glitter flecks


----------



## Yuki85

Done


----------



## pixiejenna

Penguin nail


----------



## rgold_

I love playing with acrylics! My closet is full of basics, so my nails are the real way I get to express myself  all done by @riyathai87


----------



## rgold_




----------



## chowlover2

Amazing nail artistry!


----------



## katie.brownlee

Check out @hannah_nails_it on Instagram, I reckon you’d love it!


----------



## rgold_

chowlover2 said:


> Amazing nail artistry!


Thank you . Riya rocks!


----------



## rgold_

katie.brownlee said:


> Check out @hannah_nails_it on Instagram, I reckon you’d love it!


I looked at her page, love it! Thanks for the rec


----------



## pixiejenna

Cause i'm super basic this is my standard Christmas nail design they're super glittery which doesn't really translate into the pictures


----------



## pixiejenna

Cupid's bday nails


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## mangojuice

valentine's day ready


----------



## harrietvane

Lovely! 
Hope you have a wonderful valentine's day!


----------



## mangojuice

hints of neon orange that are failing to show up as neon in the picture


----------



## MdRs

Love this!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok not really artsy but rose gold chrome and pictures can't do them justice


----------



## Luv n bags

pixiejenna said:


> Ok not really artsy but rose gold chrome and pictures can't do them justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385903



I love the chrome look on nails.  Did you have them done or can you do this yourself?


----------



## pixiejenna

Miso Fine said:


> I love the chrome look on nails.  Did you have them done or can you do this yourself?


I had them done it’s no chip with a glitter overlay that gives it the chrome look.


----------



## sophiaberry

Done at Dallas Beauty Lounge in Pittsburgh PA by Krista  she’s amazing, and I’m obsessed! Her Instagram is @dallasbeauty_krista!


----------



## Hurrem1001

sophiaberry said:


> Done at Dallas Beauty Lounge in Pittsburgh PA by Krista  she’s amazing, and I’m obsessed! Her Instagram is @dallasbeauty_krista!


Omg, I’m in love with this look!


----------



## sophiaberry

coachlover1000 said:


> Omg, I’m in love with this look!


She’s amazing!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

sophiaberry said:


> She’s amazing!!!



If only I still lived in the USA, but I’m halfway across the world nowadays. Such a shame, because I’d love a look like that.


----------



## sophiaberry

@dallasbeauty_krista knocked it out of the park again!


----------



## sophiaberry

My nail tech is a genius! Here’s my latest manicure by @dallasbeauty_krista!


----------



## Hurrem1001

sophiaberry said:


> My nail tech is a genius! Here’s my latest manicure by @dallasbeauty_krista!



I love this!


----------



## pixiejenna

A bit grown out but my holiday nails chrome candy cane style.


----------



## sophiaberry

Holiday nails by @dallasbeauty_krista in Pittsburgh!


----------



## plutojain779

sophiaberry said:


> Done at Dallas Beauty Lounge in Pittsburgh PA by Krista  she’s amazing, and I’m obsessed! Her Instagram is @dallasbeauty_krista!


nice work, is it gel nail?


----------



## sophiaberry

plutojain779 said:


> nice work, is it gel nail?


Yes!! Gel


----------



## sophiaberry

Some more nails by @dallasbeauty_krista!


----------



## plutojain779

sophiaberry said:


> Some more nails by @dallasbeauty_krista!


wow... your hands look so beautiful!


----------



## bea8480

sophiaberry said:


> Done at Dallas Beauty Lounge in Pittsburgh PA by Krista  she’s amazing, and I’m obsessed! Her Instagram is @dallasbeauty_krista!


Hi, from a fellow Pittsburgher.  I live 5 minutes from Dallas.


----------



## sophiaberry

bea8480 said:


> Hi, from a fellow Pittsburgher.  I live 5 minutes from Dallas.


Hello!!!


----------



## WylaDayla

rgold_ said:


> View attachment 4282355
> View attachment 4282356
> View attachment 4282357
> View attachment 4282358
> View attachment 4282359
> View attachment 4282360
> View attachment 4282361


omg! your nails look gorgeous! I'll definitely show your pics to my nails master for some inspiration


----------



## WylaDayla

prattedu said:


> Are these too many pictures? lol Sorry
> I just love love getting nails done every 3 weeks
> It's been straight 6yrs since i started to get gel mani with no break
> Thanks for letting me share


they all look so cute, especially loved with pink and blue!


----------



## Nails in Norfolk

These are one of my favourite designs. These are done with shellac and I love the grey and pink colour.


----------



## Nails in Norfolk

sophiaberry said:


> Done at Dallas Beauty Lounge in Pittsburgh PA by Krista  she’s amazing, and I’m obsessed! Her Instagram is @dallasbeauty_krista!


Love that design!


----------



## Hawkeye99

Nails in Norfolk said:


> These are one of my favourite designs. These are done with shellac and I love the grey and pink colour.


look very stylish


----------



## SnakeEyes888

rgold_ said:


> View attachment 4282355
> View attachment 4282356
> View attachment 4282357
> View attachment 4282358
> View attachment 4282359
> View attachment 4282360
> View attachment 4282361


they are just GORG!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Here is a throwback to a Disney trip.
I called it Ode to Sully with a wink to Mike Wazowski.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## EmCii

I’m a huge EDM fan, so I had some custom water decals made for me of two of my favorite artists’ album covers. Excision and Subtronics.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Throw back to a Louis Vuitton design.


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Matching that Sharpie ink


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowbackThursday


----------



## Jochae

Treated myself to nails for my birthday last Wednesday! I’ve never gotten extensions before so these kind of drove me nuts the first few days but I’ve gotten use to them now. I got hard gel extensions in OPI Bubble Bath.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Jochae said:


> Treated myself to nails for my birthday last Wednesday! I’ve never gotten extensions before so these kind of drove me nuts the first few days but I’ve gotten use to them now. I got hard gel extensions in OPI Bubble Bath.
> 
> View attachment 4776721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776722


Gorgeous!!! My birthday was Sunday


----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowbackThursday


Trip to Disney.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Dark Green Pearl


----------



## dpgyrl026

DIY boredom quarantine manicure.  

Opi:  Dulce De Leche
Colorstreet: Swiss don’t tell 
Salliehansen matte top coat for index
Olive and June shiny top coat
Silouette Cameo machine used to cut the nail stripe stencils


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## dpgyrl026

DIY Marble nails


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Cat Eye Nails X


----------



## dpgyrl026

Diy pink marble this time.  Don’t mind the wrinkly fingers.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Blue with a little sparkle


----------



## lvuittonaddict

I’ll post some of my recent sets... the mauve and rose gold is my current set


----------



## True*Fidelity

My nails (plus MacKenzie-Childs luggage tag) for our recent trip to Germany and Turkey.


----------



## Purrsey

Oh this thread has been deserted.


This is from pressed on. To me it looks silly untrimmed so here I'm tying to file down to coffin shape but I could do better


----------



## grismouette




----------



## grismouette




----------



## Cams

My day off just got my nails ready for Halloween


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Had some fun mixing patterns


----------



## ABigBagLover

My current Shark nails


----------



## amyme

Nails  for this month!


----------



## ABigBagLover

My newest nails


----------



## quenie




----------



## quenie

Found a new nail tech since my previous one moved to Atlanta. Happy hump day !


----------



## serybrazil

Nothing too fancy


----------



## ptsky

grismouette said:


> View attachment 5208346
> View attachment 5208347



This looks like from a fairy tale! I am so gonna try this!


----------



## grismouette

ptsky said:


> This looks like from a fairy tale! I am so gonna try this!


Oh you definitely should!! This was one of my favorite sets ever


----------



## quenie




----------



## poizenisxkandee

Got mine done Tuesday!


----------



## pixiejenna

Easter nails


----------



## mollylope

Feels a bit more fall than summer. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## grismouette

Did green to manifest a green bag… I was way off but still love my nails and my bag haha!


----------



## martinlily

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## serybrazil

It’s spooky season! But make it cute ☺️


----------

